# Hannover



## Fettpresse (9. März 2012)

Gibt's hier Leute die in Hannover wohnen, und am späten Nachmittag oder am Wochenende Bock auf rumheitzen haben (Strasse, Feldweg, Eilenriede)

In der Woche nicht lange, 1-2 Stunden eher auf Geschwindigkeit als auf Strecke.

Oder am Wochenende zum Nienstedter Pass, einmal hoch und wieder zurück. Habe ein Race Mountainbike, und fahre auch gerne mal etwas längere Strecken damit. Bin Anfang 40zig.

Einfach mal melden.


----------



## Zonerider (11. März 2012)

Moinsen. Schau doch mal in den Thread Biken im Deister rein, dort findest du sicherlich Anschluss für den Wochenendausritt. Starker Nick übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettpresse (11. März 2012)

Ja danke Dir, wäre mal eine Idee. Bike ins Auto, und dann zum Deister.

Man sieht sich


----------



## Martin31008 (15. April 2012)

Moin. Ich fahre fast jeden Tag eine Feierabend Eilenriede Runde.

Starten tue ich immer gegen 16:35Uhr am Bischofshol.

Zwischen 20 und 40km in 1-2h

Meistens fahre ich Ricklinger Kiesteiche, Tiergarten, Mittellandkanal, List, Ihme Zentrum schwarzer Bär so die grobe Richtung.

Würde mich freuen wenn mal jemand Lust hat mitzukommen.



Schwarzer Golf IV Kennzeichen HI-FI steht immer gegenüber von dem abgemeldeten schwarzen Sprinter.

schwarzes STEVENS 28er Trekking


----------



## Fettpresse (10. Mai 2012)

sonst keiner hier unter fast 400000-Einwohnern


----------



## Annika79 (4. Juni 2012)

Moin! Bin jede Woche 3-4 Tage die Woche inHannover und hätte auf jeden Fall Bock Hannover und Umgebung vom Drahtesel aus zu bestaunen.


----------



## Hitzi (6. Juni 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9492090"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> sonst keiner hier unter fast 400000-Einwohnern



Mit dieser Zahl kommst du aber nicht ganz hin..... 550 schon eher.

Sollte es denn zwangsläufig mit dem MTB sein? Bin in der Woche eher auf einem 28 City-Speed-Flitzer unterwegs.

Den HI - FI habe ich schon ein paar mal gesehen... fahre fast täglich dran vorbei.....


----------



## wichtigisimwald (7. Juni 2012)

Bin doch hier!

Seitdem ich den Deister für mich entdeckt habe, fahre ich in Hannover nur noch zur Arbeit!


----------



## reflux (8. Juni 2012)

ich hab hier öfter schonj geschrieben...
fahre eigentlich immer dienstag/donnerstag
gegen 17:30 los über benther und gerdner zum deister
und zurück
+ wochenendtouren...


----------



## Fettpresse (8. Juni 2012)

Wann und wo? Wohne Mitte H.


----------



## Wasserträger (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo Fettpresse,

wenn Du Lust hast können wir uns auch mal auf eine Runde treffen. Ich wohne in Kleefeld, Nähe MHH und fahre des öftern folgende Runde. Von mir gehts zum Pferdeturm und dort in die Eilenriede, weiter Richtung Anderter Schleuße und von dort am Mitellandkanal Richtung Altwarmbüchner See. Der See wird einmal umfahren und dann gehts wieder zurück zum Mittellandkanal Richtung List. Von der List gehts dann wieder ein Stück durch die Eilenriede und durch die Stadt zum Maschsee. Der Maschsee wird dan auch noch ein bis 2 mal umrundet und im Biergarten Bischofshol gibt es dann das verdiente Weizen und wieder zurück nach Hause.

Die Strecke wird bei mir im normalen Tempo gefahren und vielleicht hast Du ja mal Lust mitukommen. Vom Alter her sollte es mit 38 Jahren auch passen.

Grüße udn veilleicht bis bald....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (8. Juni 2012)

Heute war HI-FI schon vor 16.30 Uhr am Start 

Auto gesehen aber niemand dort 

Vielleicht demnächst...... Gerne auch kurfristig......


----------



## Brauseklaus (11. Juni 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> ich hab hier öfter schonj geschrieben...
> fahre eigentlich immer dienstag/donnerstag
> gegen 17:30 los über benther und gerdner zum deister
> und zurück
> + wochenendtouren...


 
Hallo reflux, würde mich gerne mal zur ner Wochenendtour anschließen.

Ist demnächst bei euch etwas geplant?

...ich wohne in Linden

Gruß
Brauseklaus


----------



## reflux (12. Juni 2012)

hey,
ich bzw. wir wohnen auch in linden...geplant ist bis jetzt noch nichts...
ich fahre am we vlt. nach willingen.
aber das erfahre ich früh genug, dann würde ich hier nochmal posten
wegen tour und wann etc.
was fährst du denn für ein rad bzw. fast für touren/strecken fährst du so


----------



## reflux (12. Juni 2012)

für ganz spontante heute treffen um 18:45 am parkplatz vorm bentherberg...


----------



## Brauseklaus (12. Juni 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> was fährst du denn für ein rad bzw. fast für touren/strecken fährst du so


 
Hi.

Ich fahre ein Ghost AMR und bin ebenfalls des Öfteren im Benther/Gerdener-B. unterwegs. Meist drehe ich in der Woche ein paar spontane Feierabendrunden. Deister und Harz war ich auch schon und würde auch gerne öfter fahren, leider mangelt es mir ein wenig an motivierten Mitstreitern. 

In der Woche bin ich meist erst ab 18.30Uhr in Hannover. 

Ich bin erst seit ca. 1 Jahr MTB'ler und damit nicht die begnadetste Berggazelle aber ich bringe etwas Geländeerfahrung aus dem Motorsport mit .....

Gruß
Brauseklaus


----------



## Fettpresse (12. Juni 2012)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich fahre ein Ghost AMR und bin ebenfalls des Öfteren im Benther/Gerdener-B. unterwegs. Meist drehe ich in der Woche ein paar spontane Feierabendrunden. Deister und Harz war ich auch schon und würde auch gerne öfter fahren, leider mangelt es mir ein wenig an motivierten Mitstreitern.
> 
> ...



Wann und wo den, vieleicht hast du Lust am Wochenende zum Nienstedter Pass zu fahren, einmal hoch und zurück nach H.

Oder auch sonst wohin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brauseklaus (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo Fettpresse, das klingt doch sehr gut!

Nur bin ich Sa. evtl. auf nem Junggesellenabschließ und dann Sonntag platt . Genaues kann ich leider erst Freitag sagen. 

Ich würde mich dann einfach nochmal melden.

Gruß
Brauseklaus


----------



## Martin31008 (17. Juni 2012)

Schön das ein paar Leute schon meinen HI-FI Golf gesehen haben. 
Momentan fange ich eine Stunde früher an zu arbeiten, fahre also schon um 15:30 Uhr.

Derzeit bin ich zwischen einer und 2 Stunden unterwegs, ca. 20-30km irgendwo zwischen alter Conti Limmer, Eilenriede, Mittellandkanal, Ihme Zentrum und Maschsee unterwegs.

Mo-Do 15:30 Uhr am Bischofshol anzutreffen.


----------



## Unplugged (19. Juni 2012)

Hey,

würde mich demnächst auch gern mal spontan anschließen, bin aber leider beruflich immer ziemlich eingespannt. Ich bin Neu- Hannoveraner und kenne mich noch nicht so perfekt aus und wollte demnächst auch mal den Deister abchecken. Bin bisher nur 'Küstenterrain' gewohnt 

Vielleicht könntet Ihr Eure Treffpunkte ja mal ein wenig 'konkretisieren',

Danke & Gruß Alex


----------



## Fettpresse (19. Juni 2012)

Ja melde dich.


----------



## Martin31008 (19. Juni 2012)

Na in den Deister komm ich doch auch mal mit, den Hab ich mir auch noch nicht angeschaut, genausowenig wie den Benhter Berg.
Dafür hab ich heute den Kronsberg erklommen.
Komplett auf dem Hinterrad bis zum Gipfel.


----------



## Fettpresse (19. Juni 2012)

*An alle:* Wann und wo? Ich fahre eigentlich jeden Tag etwas. 

Gerne am nächsten Wochenende zum Pass. 

Schickt mir eine PN. Ich wohne Mitte H. 

Abfahrt meinetwegen in Linden, oder List.

Gruß


----------



## Hitzi (20. Juni 2012)

Es gibt über den Deister Fred eine Frühschicht i.d.R. jeden Sonntag ab 08.30 uhr Benther Berg auf dem Fundament. Die fährt dann über Gehrdener bis zum Deister 

Mache jetzt erst mal Urlaub und klinke mich dann ab Juli mal in H ein  
Der Start in Bischofshol finde ich gut


----------



## Martin31008 (20. Juni 2012)

Naja Bischofshol fand ich sehr gut zum Parken, da ich zwischen AWB und Elze Leine pendele, da ist das eine gute Möglichkeit vom Messeschnellweg ohne viele Ampeln ins grüne zu kommen.

Aber List oder Linden ist auch kein Thema.

Den schwarzen Sprinter hat gestern der ADAC abgeschleppt, der stand da schon 3 Monate ohne Nummernschilder.


----------



## Gamalix (24. Juni 2012)

Boah Martin, du bist auch überall.  kenne dich noch aus Golf 2 und integra Zeiten. Wenn dein Nachname mit K. beginnt


----------



## RoseBeef (24. Juni 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9492090"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> sonst keiner hier unter fast 400000-Einwohnern



Doch ich...könnte mit meinem Cyclocross,Rennrad oder MtB irgendwann wenn wieder eine Tour ansteht mitkommen.Komme aber aus Sehnde.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (24. Juni 2012)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> ... fahre des öftern folgende Runde. ....


Hi, wie geht es Dir?
Die Strecke muss ich mir auch mal ankucken.
(Aber nicht so kurzfristig  )


----------



## trixter78 (25. Juni 2012)

Gamalix schrieb:


> Boah Martin, du bist auch überall.  ...


Hehe...das hab ich mir auch schon öfter gedacht


----------



## henrietta (25. Juni 2012)

Hallihallo,

bin bis Freitag in Hannover und mag radeln. Hab aber erstens leider kein Rad dabei und zweitens keine Strecken-Ahnung 

Kann man bei Euch irgendwo ein gescheites MTB oder RR ausleihen, weiss das jemand? Und... falls es ein MTB wäre... zeigt mir jemand Eure Berge?  Sollte sich hier ein Rennradler verstecken: Eure Straßen?

Ich revanchiere mich bei Gelegenheit gerne und zeig Euch was im Süden...

Grüße
von
Henrietta


----------



## wichtigisimwald (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Henrietta!

Meld dich doch mal "nebenan" im Deister-Faden!

Da gibts z.B. die "Feierabendrunde" am Mittwoch. Start ist immer bei Bike-Infection, da kannst du zur Not auch ein Bike leihen. Alternativ hat der Großteil der Leute sicherlich mehr als 2 Räder zu Hause stehen! 

Gruß Jonas


----------



## henrietta (25. Juni 2012)

Hey Jonas,

die kloppen sich gerade  Aber mache ich, danke. 

Gruß
von der Kurpfälzerin


----------



## Unplugged (25. Juni 2012)

Hey, bei mir hat sich Donnerstag etwas Freizeit ergeben, werde wohl von vor- bis irgendwann nachmittags unterwegs sein und mangels Ortskenntnis mehr oder weniger ziellos starten, es sei denn, von Euch ist auch jemand unterwegs oder hat 'nen Tourentip auf Lager? ( Wohne in H- List )

Und für nächsten Sonntag, 08.07., würde ich mal einen CC- Tagestrip in den Deister ( und zurück  ) vorschlagen wollen?!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Martin31008 (29. Juni 2012)

Gamalix schrieb:


> Boah Martin, du bist auch überall.  kenne dich noch aus Golf 2 und integra Zeiten. Wenn dein Nachname mit K. beginnt



Tut er aber ich weiss jetzt gerade nicht wer du bist.

Den letzten Golf2 hatte ich 1999 

Den Integra gibt's immer noch.




trixter78 schrieb:


> Hehe...das hab ich mir auch schon öfter gedacht


Ähh, dich kenne ich jetzt aber wirklich nur aus dem IBC Forum, oder sollte ich dir auch schon mal begegnet sein?


----------



## Fettpresse (30. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich werde heute so gegen Nachmittag mit dem Rennrad zum Pass fahren.
Es wäre schön wenn sich jemand findet, der mitfahren will.

Uhrzeit/Abfahrt/Treffpunkt ist flexibel.

Meldet Euch


----------



## NightWing77 (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich wohne in der List und hätte alle zwei Wochen, da ich Schichtdienst hab, Zeit ab und zu  nach Feierabend zu Radeln.
Ab und zu, da ich auch noch anderen Sport mache. 
Wo ist mir egal, durch die Masch, Kronsberg, Benther, Gehrdener, Maschsee...

Nächste Woche hätt ich dann wieder mal Frühschicht.
Einfach hier reinschreiben wann, wer, wo fährt, man wird sich schon finden.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (30. Juni 2012)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ähh, dich kenne ich jetzt aber wirklich nur aus dem IBC Forum, oder sollte ich dir auch schon mal begegnet sein?



Wir haben uns bisher auch nur auf zwei Touren getroffen...soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Zumindest an die eine müsstest Du Dich erinnern.
Da waren wir mit Benni, Thomas und Mirko an den Gerzer Klippen. Auf der kleinen anschließenden Runde ist Dir ein Mantel gerissen.


----------



## Martin31008 (1. Juli 2012)

Ach ja, stimmt.
Unterm Helm sehen alle gleich aus.

Nochmal:
15:30 Mo-Do Bischofshol


----------



## reflux (1. Juli 2012)

ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht geschrieben, da es bis jetzt noch keine wirklich
fahrt gab, die nicht spontan war...
wie sieht es dienstag aus?
gegen 17:30 oder so

einmal benther gerdener deister und zurück


----------



## Unplugged (2. Juli 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht geschrieben, da es bis jetzt noch keine wirklich
> fahrt gab, die nicht spontan war...
> wie sieht es dienstag aus?
> gegen 17:30 oder so
> ...




Ich versuch's! Treffpunkt?


----------



## Fettpresse (2. Juli 2012)

könnte auch dabei sein. Habe Urlaub


----------



## Brauseklaus (2. Juli 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht geschrieben, da es bis jetzt noch keine wirklich
> fahrt gab, die nicht spontan war...
> wie sieht es dienstag aus?
> gegen 17:30 oder so
> ...


 
Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (2. Juli 2012)

genaue uhrzeit ist schwer zu sagen...
liest hier vorher nochmal jemand?
dann würde ich das nochmal posten hier
zwischen 15 und 16:30


----------



## Unplugged (2. Juli 2012)

Wow, das klappt ja 

Also ich muss bis ca. 16:00 Uhr arbeiten, von daher kannste kurz vorher ne Uhrzeit posten. Treffpunkt wäre nur mal interessant, damit ich auch weiß, wieviel Zeit ich dann noch hab


----------



## reflux (3. Juli 2012)

benther berg parkplatz..ist immer das einfachste


----------



## Unplugged (3. Juli 2012)

Ähm und der ist wo genau? Klar, sicher irgendwo am Benther Berg... 
Fahren wir nicht sowieso alle aus Hannover los oder kommst Du von außerhalb?

Maschsee wäre doch sonst auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Fettpresse (3. Juli 2012)

Moin

ich wohne in der List. Treffpunkt gerne am Maschsee, und dann zum Benther Berg, dort weiter am Parkplatz Treffen. (Es gibt da zwei Parkplätze so weit ich weiß, der kleine an der Bundestrasse nach Lenthe, und der andere größere am Waldhang, welcher ist gemeint?)


----------



## reflux (3. Juli 2012)

der erste der kommt wenn man aus badenstaedt kommt.wir fahren dann aber scjon trails


----------



## reflux (3. Juli 2012)

verdammtes handy...
also aus badenstädt kommend der erste parkplatz...
von dem kann man auch direkt über den ersten trails einmal hoch fahren
runter...dann richtung gerden und da durch den wald
und dann einmal deister hoch und nen schönen weg runter


----------



## Unplugged (3. Juli 2012)

So wie sieht's denn jetzt mit Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt aus? Also für die Hannoveraner gegenüber vom Sprengel- Museum an dieser roten Statue? Trails gern aber die sind nicht zu krass oder? Wie gesagt, ich komme aus dem Flachland und bin da noch etwas unerfahren...


----------



## reflux (3. Juli 2012)

krass ist immer relativ...also ich fahre keine forstwege


----------



## Brauseklaus (3. Juli 2012)

Moin.

Wenn wir reflux um 17.30Uhr am BB treffen wollen, müssten wir uns schon etwa 17.10Uhr am Sprengel treffen!

@reflux: meinst du den Parkplatz Vogelsangstraße? (Google Maps)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (3. Juli 2012)

da meine ich

https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=h...RzEN9-wxbexTGA;FfrjHgMdAB2TAA&t=h&mra=ls&z=14


----------



## Brauseklaus (3. Juli 2012)

Ok. Alles klar.....


----------



## Unplugged (3. Juli 2012)

Na toll, jetzt hab ich so lange auf ne Antwort gewartet und jetzt seid Ihr schon weg


----------



## reflux (3. Juli 2012)

ich fahre jetzt auch erst los


----------



## Unplugged (3. Juli 2012)

Tja, das war dann wohl nix, hab zumindest niemanden gesehen 

Und auf'm Benther gab mein Tretlager auf einmal Geräusche von sich, dann hatte sich das Ganze sowieso erledigt... 

Also jedenfalls wollte ich mich morgen 17:00 Uhr mit ein paar Leuten vorm Sprengel Museum treffen und dann geht's auch wieder zum Deister, falls wer mitkommen mag. Hoffe, dass der Bock bis dahin wieder normal läuft.


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juli 2012)

*IST ES DENN ZU FASSEN???
 Mein  gerade mal 3 Wochen junges Bike hat schon den ersten versuchten  Diebstahl hinter sich. Die hätten mir am hellichten Tag, an der  Hauptstraße, die voll mit Leuten, Autos und Straßenbahn etc. ist, das  Teil fast komplett zerlegt!!! Natürlich haben die Kapalken das nicht  hinbekommen aber bei der Gelegenheit wenigstens noch schnell den Lack  und paar Teile versaut.
 Naja, jetzt läuft alles wieder und ich war vorhin schon wieder auf'm Berg... Was für abge****te Penner...

Schade, dass heute keiner weiter mitgekommen ist, wir hatten richtig Spaß 
*


----------



## trixter78 (4. Juli 2012)

Da haste ja wohl mal richtig Glück gehabt 
95% der Forums-User würden Dir wahrscheinlich nen Vogel zeigen, wenn Du ihnen sagst, dass sie ihr Rad an "*Hauptstraße, die voll mit Leuten, Autos und Straßenbahn etc.*" stehen lassen sollen. Dir fehlt da wahrscheinlich noch die gesunde Diebstahl-Paranoia


----------



## Unplugged (5. Juli 2012)

Nein, das kam dann falsch rüber. Ich musste nur kurz was erledigen und bin immer paranoid, wenn ich das Rad irgendwo außerhalb meiner vier Wände stehen lassen muss... Mich ( als ehemaliger Kleinstädter  ) hat nur die Dreistigkeit und Kürze der Zeit überrascht.


----------



## trixter78 (5. Juli 2012)

Achso. Ja, das kam dann wohl etwas falsch rüber.
Wie auch immer...Glück gehabt. Beim nächsten Mal ist man halt noch vorsichtiger. Nach drei Wochen schon geklaut wäre auch echt übel gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo Forum,

da ich gesteren aus dem Urlaub gekommen bin und schon seit 14 Tagen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen bin wollte ich heute eine Runde drehen. Ich starte am Pferdeturm und fahre folgenden Punkte an: Pferdeturm, Anderter Schleuse, Mittellandkanal, Altwarmbüchner See, List, Maschsee, Abschlussweizen im Biergarten Bischofshol.

Treffpunkt sofern das Wetter mitspielt, Pferdeturm 17:00 - 17:30 Wir können gerne vorher Handynummer über PN austuaschen....

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Unplugged (6. Juli 2012)

Nächster Versuch:

Sonntag 10:30 Uhr an dem roten 'Gebilde' gegenüber dem Sprengel - Museum, dann wahrscheinlich mit der Bahn zum Deister, wir sind bisher zu zweit. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...


----------



## Unplugged (8. Juli 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch:
> 
> Sonntag 10:30 Uhr an dem roten 'Gebilde' gegenüber dem Sprengel - Museum, dann wahrscheinlich mit der Bahn zum Deister, wir sind bisher zu zweit. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...




Falls doch noch jemand auftaucht, wir treffen uns bereits 10:15 Uhr, ab in die Bahn und dann erstmal hoch auf'n Kamm.


----------



## Unplugged (11. Juli 2012)

Was'n los hier, alle im Urlaub? Hat Freitag gegen 17:00 Uhr jemand Bock, noch für 2- 3 Stunden 'ne Runde zu drehen? Wollte evtl. zum Benther Berg, bin aber für alles offen...


----------



## Wasserträger (12. Juli 2012)

Leider das ganze WE ausgebucht. Evtl. fahre ich nächste Woche abends mal ne Runde. Ich melde mich dann nächste Woche noch mal



Unplugged schrieb:


> Was'n los hier, alle im Urlaub? Hat Freitag gegen 17:00 Uhr jemand Bock, noch für 2- 3 Stunden 'ne Runde zu drehen? Wollte evtl. zum Benther Berg, bin aber für alles offen...


----------



## Unplugged (18. Juli 2012)

Freitag was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (18. Juli 2012)

Freitag evtl. eine kleine Runde um Hannover.

Für Sonntag ist was größeres geplant. In Bennigesen wird eine CTF veranstaltete und ich wollte in Hannover so loß fahren das ich gegen 09:30 in Bennigesen bin. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Strecke von Hannover nach Bennigsen im Kopf??? Wollte mit dem Rad hin und zurückfahren. Evtl. aber auch für die Hinfahrt die S-Bahn nehmen und zurück mit dem Rad.

Hier mal den Link: http://www.radsportgemeinschaft-han...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=16&Itemid=18

Das Wetter soll ja wieder besser und wenn der Wetterbericht doch schlecht meldet bleibe ich lieber zu Hause.

Wenn wer mit möchte bitte kurz melden.

Grüße


----------



## Unplugged (18. Juli 2012)

Wir wollen Freitag auch nur 'ne entspannte Runde drehen, mein Kumpel wollte Richtung Lehrte raus und dann irgendwo 'n Bierchen trinken, wollen wohl so gegen fünf ( dann hab' ich Feierabend ) los.

Schade, Sonntag hab' ich leider keine Zeit, sonst wäre ich sogar mitgekommen


----------



## Fettpresse (18. Juli 2012)

CTF Klingt intressant. Eventuell können wir in Hannover zusammen losfahren.



Wasserträger schrieb:


> Freitag evtl. eine kleine Runde um Hannover.
> 
> Für Sonntag ist was größeres geplant. In Bennigesen wird eine CTF veranstaltete und ich wollte in Hannover so loß fahren das ich gegen 09:30 in Bennigesen bin. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Strecke von Hannover nach Bennigsen im Kopf??? Wollte mit dem Rad hin und zurückfahren. Evtl. aber auch für die Hinfahrt die S-Bahn nehmen und zurück mit dem Rad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fettpresse (18. Juli 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Wir wollen Freitag auch nur 'ne entspannte Runde drehen, mein Kumpel wollte Richtung Lehrte raus und dann irgendwo 'n Bierchen trinken, wollen wohl so gegen fünf ( dann hab' ich Feierabend ) los.
> 
> Schade, Sonntag hab' ich leider keine Zeit, sonst wäre ich sogar mitgekommen




Moin,

was fahrt ihr den, ich fahre keine Hardcore Trails, da ich Hardtail fahre.


----------



## Unplugged (18. Juli 2012)

Hey, fahre auch ein Hardtail 
Wird am Freitag eher 'ne ruhige Tour, mal schauen, wo mein Kumpel so lang will, aber ich denke mal, Richtung Lehrte werden wir nicht so viele Trails vorfinden. Wir wollen einfach nur 'ne Runde drehen, damit wir mal wieder auf'm Bock gesessen haben


----------



## Wasserträger (18. Juli 2012)

@Unplugged: Was versteht ihr den unter einer ruhigen Runde??? Bin mal mit Fettpresse meine Hausrunde gefahren (sind etwa 50km) und das war schon hart an der Schmerzgrenze 

Mit Fünf Uhr sollte bei mir klappen. Wo wollt ihr euch den treffen??? Ich würde vielleicht mitkommen oder wir fahren meine Runde um Hannover.

PS Du hast das gleiche Cube wie ich.


----------



## Fettpresse (18. Juli 2012)

jetzt hör auf, liegt wohl eher an meinem Rad


----------



## Wasserträger (18. Juli 2012)

und wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann liegt das auch an der Badehose 

Einigen wir uns mal darauf das ich noch etwas fahren muss damit wir entspannt einen 28er Schnitt fahren können. Da waren fast dran beim letzten mal


----------



## Unplugged (18. Juli 2012)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> PS Du hast das gleiche Cube wie ich.



Dann bist Du ein sehr weiser Mann 

Was weiß ich, ich kenn mich ja nicht aus  also vom Zentrum bis nach Lehrte sollten wohl so 20 km sein? Und dann halt Bierchen und zurück? Mein Kumpel will noch ein paar 'interessante' Stellen abfahren und dann da noch kurz beim Bier mit paar Leuten quatschen.

Ich denke mal, wir treffen uns wieder vorm Sprengel- Museum.


----------



## Hitzi (18. Juli 2012)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns mal darauf das ich noch etwas fahren muss damit wir entspannt einen 28er Schnitt fahren können. Da waren fast dran beim letzten mal



Ich kenne ja den Wasserträger auch etwas und wenn der schon sagt, dass es ihm zu schnell ist..... auweia.....

Dann fallen diese "entspannten" Runden für mich eher aus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (19. Juli 2012)

Also ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass 4 - 5 Erwachsene dazu in der Lage sind, sich beim gemeinsamen Radfahren auf ein für alle komfortables Tempo einzufahren...


----------



## Wasserträger (19. Juli 2012)

ich denke auch das man schnell ein gemeinsames Tempo finden wird so das alle gut mitkommen.

Für Freitagabend bin ich leider raus da wir uns um 18o Uhr in Sarstedt eine Haus anschauen wollen. Der Termin kahm heute Nachmittag kurzfristig rein...Sorry

Für Sonntag zur CTF habe ich folgenden Vorschlag: Ich werde um 08:55 die S5 vom HBF nach Bennigsen nehmen und um 09:17 dort ankommen. Die CTF mitfahren und dann mit dem Rad zurück nach Hannover. Checke morgen nochmal den Wetterbreicht und schreibe dann nochmal was ins Forum.

Für Freitagabend...trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß....


----------



## Unplugged (19. Juli 2012)

Na hoffentlich entschädigt Dich das Haus angemessen für den verpassten Fahrspaß 

Wir fahren morgen 16:30 Uhr bei mir am Laden los, wenn noch wer mitkommen mag, bitte Bescheid sagen, dann kommen wir noch kurz am Sprengel Museum vorbei.

Wir fahren dann "Richtung Ostkreis raus und dann nach Lehrte" ( was auch immer ich mir darunter vorzustellen hab, aber ich fahr' einfach hinterher )

Ansonsten wünsch' ich schonmal ein sonniges Wochenende


----------



## Wasserträger (20. Juli 2012)

Falls jemand für Samstag noch nichts vor hat...ich werde am Nachmittag wieder mal meine Hausrunde abrollen.

Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt können wir bei Interesse noch abmachen.

Viel Spaß und rockenes Wetter der Freitagsrunde...


----------



## kettenteufel (22. Juli 2012)

ich klincke mich mal hier ein:

wer hat Lust auf ein sportlich Runde am Dienstag so um ca. 17:30
Treffen am Benther Berg und von dort übern Gehrdener zum Deister


----------



## Unplugged (23. Juli 2012)

Hey, was willst Du so fahren? Dienstag klingt schon mal sehr gut, kann zu 90 % zusagen.


----------



## kettenteufel (23. Juli 2012)

über Waldkater in Deister rein,dann hoch fahren, Trail runter und wenn es passt noch mal hoch

Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen, hauptsache es wird Rad gefahren


----------



## Unplugged (23. Juli 2012)

Ok, bin dabei 

Und welche Trails wolltest Du fahren? Kenne noch nicht so viel im Deister und die Rakete müssen wir meinetwegen nicht unbedingt runter, das Teil sollte man inzwischen eher in 'Achterbahn' oder so umbenennen 

Wenn wir's nicht ganz so übertreiben, kommt vielleicht noch jemand mit


----------



## Unplugged (24. Juli 2012)

Tja, wir sind dann wohl beide raus...
Donnerstag irgendwer was geplant in / und / oder um Hannover? Hätte vorauss. ab 16:00 Uhr Zeit und bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vision007 (28. Juli 2012)

@wasserträger Ich komme aus Ahlem, wieviele Leute sind den immer so dabei am mittwoch um 17.00 Uhr?


----------



## ich (29. Juli 2012)

Hey,

ich bin relativ neu in Hannover und kenne mich hier noch gar nicht aus.
Was fahrt ihr für ne Runde? Würde mich gerne anschließen - weiß aber nicht genau ob ich mit meinem "light-demo" (ca 16 kg) da mithalten kann.

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## vision007 (29. Juli 2012)

Also ich fahre immer Benther Berg und Gehrdener Berg. Ab und zu geht es dann noch zum Deister und wieder zurück.


----------



## Unplugged (29. Juli 2012)

Kann diese Woche nur morgen, so ca. ab 17:00 Uhr. Werde wahrscheinlich auch über Benther und Gehrdener zum Deister, schließe mich aber auch 'ner anderen Runde an, wenn jemand unterwegs ist


----------



## Svenn0 (30. Juli 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ich bin zwar neu hier, aber bin heiß aufs fahren  habe Do. mal eine Straßentour nach Lehrte probiert (24km; 44min; Durchschnitt ca 29km/h). Kurze Eckdaten: Bike Cube Cross CC mit Schwalbe Marathon Racer (bitte bei Route beachten ). Also ich bin für alles offen!

Gruß


----------



## Wasserträger (2. August 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe für Samstag grünes Licht von Regierung bekommen 

Folgendes ist geplant:

Treffpunkt so gegen 11:00 Uhr an der Roten Brücke über die Leine hinter der AWD-Hall. Von dort wollte ich über den Benther, Gehrdener Berg Richtung Nordmanns Turm fahren. Von dort eine Trail in Richtung Nienstedter Pass und wieder hoch zum Anna Turm. Am Anna Turm machen wir eine Kaffee / Bier Pause und fahren dann noch einen Trail Richtung Parkplatz Waldkater und wieder zurück nach Hannover. Die Tour sind ca. 90km und etwa 1000 HM. Die Trails lassen sich problemlos mit einem Hardtail fahren oder mann kann komplett auf Schotter ausweichen. (Ausnahme Trail vom Nordmannsturm) sollte aber auch da mit einen Crossbike fahrbar sein.

Wer Lust hat kann dann auch in Wennigsen die S-Bahn nehmen.

Die Startzeit können wir auch noch verschieben...meldet euch einfach.

Bis Samstag und Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (6. August 2012)

Schade, war am Wochenende nicht da, die Tour wäre ich gern mitgefahren. Vielleicht können wir das ja in Kürze mal nachholen. Diese Woche bin ich leider komplett raus 

Es muss doch möglich sein, dass die Hannoveraner mal zusammen 'ne Runde drehen...


----------



## Wasserträger (6. August 2012)

So Leute...da es am letzten Samstag nicht geklappt hat wird der kommende Samstag nochmal für die Tour angepeilt.

Zur Strecke siehe Post vom 02.08. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit bitte vorschlagen.

Sollte das Wetter richtig schlecht werden fahre ich nicht. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen meldet sich bitte.

Zum Tempo: Wir fahren so das alle mitkommen ganz in Ruhe 

Bis dahin.....


----------



## reflux (8. August 2012)

wir wollen freitag gegen 10 oder 11
los
benther,gerdener deister und zurück...bergauf/strecke
nicht ganz so fix, da 170mm vorne und hinten


----------



## Fettpresse (9. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde gerne mitfahren, aber mein Bike ist noch immer in der Werkstatt. Die Gabel wurde auf Weltreise geschickt (Defekt, Oelverlust)

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Wasserträger (9. August 2012)

Hallo Carsten,

wenn sich keiner meldet können wir ja am Samstag mit den Rennrad loß und vielleicht die Strecke der Velo-Challange mal fahren. Sind 120km und die Höhenmeter habe ich gar nicht mehr so richtig Kopf. Ich würde auch gerne mal um das Steinhuder Meer fahren habe aber keine schöne Strecke von Hannover ans Meer. Ich schaue mal ob ich was im Netz finde. Bis dahin....
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Unplugged (9. August 2012)

Für Kurzentschlossene: bin ab 18:00 Uhr zur Feierabendrunde Richtung Benther Berg unterwegs, jemand dabei?


----------



## Wasserträger (9. August 2012)

wo gehts loß???


----------



## Fettpresse (9. August 2012)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> wenn sich keiner meldet können wir ja am Samstag mit den Rennrad loß und vielleicht die Strecke der Velo-Challange mal fahren. Sind 120km und die Höhenmeter habe ich gar nicht mehr so richtig Kopf. Ich würde auch gerne mal um das Steinhuder Meer fahren habe aber keine schöne Strecke von Hannover ans Meer. Ich schaue mal ob ich was im Netz finde. Bis dahin....
> Grüße
> Stefan




Ja hört sich sehr, sehr gut an, weil ich ja nächstes Jahr wie gesagt die Velo Challenge mal mitfahren will. Die 120 km Tour wäre wirklich sehr interessant. Bin auf alle Fälle dabei.


----------



## Unplugged (9. August 2012)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> wo gehts loß???



Sprengel Museum? Von mir aus auch woanders! ( bin ohnehin gerade in der Südstadt )


----------



## Wasserträger (9. August 2012)

Sorry bin raus...das wird mir doch etwas zu stressig.

Vielleicht bis Samstag und viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (9. August 2012)

Ach was, wieso Stress, war mal wieder Entspannung pur 

Schauen wir mal, ob wir nächste Woche was zustande bekommen 

Viel Spaß am Wochenende!


----------



## Wasserträger (10. August 2012)

So da keiner mit in den Deister will gehts morgen mit den Rennrad los. Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr am Südufer (Parkplatz Strandbad). Geplant ist die große Runde der Velo Challange. Ich bin die Strecke zwar erst einmal gefahren aber der Garmin wird wissen wo es lang geht. Ansonsten fahre ich auf blauen Dunst 
@Carsten: bist Du dabei???


----------



## Fettpresse (11. August 2012)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> So da keiner mit in den Deister will gehts morgen mit den Rennrad los. Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr am Südufer (Parkplatz Strandbad). Geplant ist die große Runde der Velo Challange. Ich bin die Strecke zwar erst einmal gefahren aber der Garmin wird wissen wo es lang geht. Ansonsten fahre ich auf blauen Dunst
> @Carsten: bist Du dabei???




Ja ich komme, dass Wetter soll ga ganz gut sein


----------



## Unplugged (11. August 2012)

So, wie sieht's nächste Woche aus? Montag bis Donnerstag wäre ich ziemlich flexibel. Viel Spaß der Velo Challenge- Runde!


----------



## Unplugged (12. August 2012)

Starte morgen gegen 17:00 Uhr, Strecke und Treffpunkt flexibel 
Jemand Bock?

Edit: Waren zu zweit am Benther Berg unterwegs, die Stöckchenleger haben auf den unteren Trails wieder zugeschlagen...


----------



## mpmarv (15. August 2012)

Würde mich mal anschließen, komme allerdings aus Misburg und fahre meist Richtung Kronsberg/Anderten


----------



## Unplugged (17. August 2012)

Mann, hier ist ja der Teufel los 
Wir werden wohl erst nächste Woche wieder los, da wir ja schon drei sportliche Tage hinter uns haben  aber evtl. leg' ich Sonntag morgen noch 'ne kurze FRÜHschicht ein...


----------



## Girl (20. August 2012)

Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat etwas zu rollen hätte ich ab 18.30Uhr Zeit.


----------



## Unplugged (20. August 2012)

Bin diese Woche vermutlich raus, da täglich bis 20:00 Uhr eingespannt. Um die Uhrzeit hat sicher niemand mehr Bock. Evtl. Sonntag.

P.S. ich glaube, gestern morgen einem der Benther Stöckchenleger begegnet zu sein, leider nicht auf frischer Tat erwischt und als ich das Gerümpel sah, war er schon weg... Man sieht sich immer zweimal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (22. August 2012)

Ich führ mal meinen Monolog weiter...

Morgen gegen 17:00 Uhr wäre kurzfristig möglich


----------



## Girl (22. August 2012)

Bei mir wäre heute kurz nach 18Uhr eine Runde möglich, auch gern länger mit Licht.
?Hannover-Deister-Hannover? 
Evenutell mit Eispause in Wennigsen?


----------



## Unplugged (22. August 2012)

Schade, bei mir wird das heute nix, war schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr im Deister, aber heute mach' ich erst um acht Feierabend


----------



## Girl (22. August 2012)

8 ist mir dann doch etwas spät


----------



## Unplugged (22. August 2012)

Schon klar 
Und wie sieht's morgen aus?


----------



## Fettpresse (22. August 2012)

also mein Flash ist wieder zurück aus der Reparatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (23. August 2012)

Heute wirds nichts, vielleicht morgen eine lockere Runde rollen.

Kennt sich jemand auf dem Sühlberg aus?
War gestern dort, ist ja eine nette Alternative zum Benther und Gehrdener Berg. 
Vielleicht kann man da mal eine Erkundungstour machen.


----------



## Unplugged (23. August 2012)

@ Fettpresse: dann gibt's ja jetzt keine Ausreden mehr 
@ Girl: schade, dass es heute nicht klappt, morgen kann ich nicht 

Also wir stehen HEUTE 17:00 Uhr am Aegi, wenn noch jemand mitkommen mag, können wir auch noch 'nen zweiten Treffpunkt ausmachen oder 'nen Umweg fahren.

Denke mal Benther, Gehrdener und evtl. noch nach Wennigsen rüber und zurück, mal schauen. Wir beide fahren Hardtails, also nur Mut 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Fettpresse (23. August 2012)

Hallo Hannoveraner usw,

gibt es hier jemanden der aus dem Raum Hannover zur Eurobike zum  01.09 runterfährt (Besuchertag) Wenn ja würde ich Fahrtkostenbeitrag  anbieten wenn ich mitfahren kann.

Details besprechen wir


----------



## Fettpresse (23. August 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> @ Fettpresse: dann gibt's ja jetzt keine Ausreden mehr
> @ Girl: schade, dass es heute nicht klappt, morgen kann ich nicht
> 
> Also wir stehen HEUTE 17:00 Uhr am Aegi, wenn noch jemand mitkommen mag, können wir auch noch 'nen zweiten Treffpunkt ausmachen oder 'nen Umweg fahren.
> ...



hupps gerade erst gesehen


----------



## mpmarv (23. August 2012)

Hätt ich das mal früher gelesen!


----------



## Unplugged (25. August 2012)

Tja, das ist ja ganz großes Tennis von Euch beiden 

Gibt's für nächste Woche schon irgendwelche Planungen?


----------



## Girl (25. August 2012)

Ich bin täglich ab 17Uhr dabei, außer bei Regen, den hatte ich heute zur Genüge.


----------



## Girl (27. August 2012)

Wie schauts heute aus, eine lockere Runde rollen?


----------



## Unplugged (27. August 2012)

Sorry, wurde bei mir heute nix wegen Festivalnachwirkungen 

Morgen und / oder Mittwoch ab 17:00 Uhr? Ich bin auf jeden Fall anspielbereit.


----------



## Fettpresse (27. August 2012)

könnte auch 

Aber wie gesagt, bin kein Hardcoretrailfahrer..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (27. August 2012)

Mittwoch 17.00 wär ich dabei! Aegi? Wo dort?

Ich bin Hardcoretrailfahrer, dafür anti Kondition


----------



## Unplugged (28. August 2012)

Gut, dann 17:00 Uhr Litfaßsäule rechts neben dem Theater / Ecke Maschstraße.

Und dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns mal zum Benther Berg begeben, die Trails sind nicht Hardcore, dafür schön flowig und konditionell sollte das für marv machbar sein  Ich hab dann auch noch jemanden dabei, der es bergauf gern "etwas ruhiger" angehen lässt 

Also bis morgen!? Check!?


----------



## mpmarv (28. August 2012)

war gerade beim Händler Bremse entlüften, bis morgen!


----------



## Girl (28. August 2012)

Heute irgendwer Lust?


----------



## mynoxin (28. August 2012)

ah, ihr seid ja aktiv, wie geil  bin aus lehrte und will mehr in die "härtere" fahrweise eintauchen. mir haben sie grad mein rad geklaut, muss also grad warten. aber wenn ich bereit bin, werde ich hier mal nachschauen und mich bestimt mal anschließen wollen 

grüße!
christian


----------



## Unplugged (28. August 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Heute irgendwer Lust?



Etwas zu spontan, sonst hätte man das noch einrichten können...
Wie sieht's denn morgen aus?

Ich komme evtl. ein paar Minuten später, also sag' ich mal Treffpunkt Aegi wie gehabt, aber *17:15 Uhr*, ok?

Wir sind dann übrigens schon zu viert 

Bis morgen!


----------



## mpmarv (28. August 2012)

Für mich kein Problem! Wie lang (Zeit) wird die Runde etwa?


----------



## Unplugged (28. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, denke mal, wir fahren so ca. zwei Stunden, irgendwie so in der Art, danach gibt's hin und wieder auch mal noch 'n gemeinsames Bierchen


----------



## Girl (29. August 2012)

Ich bin Mittwochs immer mit meiner Trainingsgruppe unterwegs, viel Spass heute. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich auf dem Trail 
Wir werden in den Deister fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barti88 (29. August 2012)

17:15 am Aegi... Check!


----------



## Fettpresse (29. August 2012)

Hallo Leute

ich muss leider absagen, es ist etwas dazwischen gekommen.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Barti88 (29. August 2012)

Muss leider auch absagen für heute... Morgen wer unterwegs?


----------



## Unplugged (30. August 2012)

So, selbst Schuld, wer gestern nicht dabei war  Vielleicht bekommen wir ja öfter so eine Vierer - Fünfertruppe zusammen!


----------



## mynoxin (30. August 2012)

Mit was für Rädern seid ihr unterwegs?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (30. August 2012)

Gestern waren's zwei Fullies und zwei Hardtails. Oder wolltest Du's genauer wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (30. August 2012)

Erstmal okay  fahrt ihr Gelände oder eher Straße? Weil es wird ja zu eurer zeit gern mal schon dunkel


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (30. August 2012)

Naja wir fahren die Trails am Benther Berg, Deister etc., also Gelände;  bis dahin muss man natürlich Straße fahren. Ich fahr aber  hin und wieder auch mal 'ne gemütlichere Tour im Flachen 

Die meisten Trails, die wir so fahren, sind komplett Hardtail- tauglich und so unfassbar schnell sind wir auch nicht unterwegs


----------



## mpmarv (30. August 2012)

Nur Mut! Da ist für jeden was dabei!


----------



## mynoxin (30. August 2012)

Erst Brauch ich das Bike. Dann komm ich mit 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (30. August 2012)

Was willst Du Dir denn holen?


----------



## reflux (31. August 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Erst Brauch ich das Bike. Dann komm ich mit
> 
> 
> mfg mynoxin



ich könnte dir ein nicolai fully verkaufen


----------



## mynoxin (31. August 2012)

Werde mir nen Radon Slide 150 8.0 holen. Mein altes wurde geklaut und nun haue ich voll rein und mache nur wenige Abstriche. Ab Oktober sollen sie ausgeliefert werden.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Fettpresse (31. August 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> ich könnte dir ein nicolai fully verkaufen




quanta costa?


----------



## mpmarv (1. September 2012)

Werde mich in ca. 45 Minuten auf zum Benther machen! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort =)


----------



## Unplugged (1. September 2012)

Ich kommeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (1. September 2012)

Kann mich mit dem Bergli echt anfreunden =)


----------



## Fettpresse (3. September 2012)

Habe gestern zufälligerweise einen dieser, von Euch mit dem Namen Stöckenleger benannten, erwischt. War einen alte Dame mit Norweger Pullover Farbe Braun. So-lange da keine Drähte gespannt werden, soll mir das egal sein.


Was geht in diesen Köpfen bloß so vor, Arme Bürger


----------



## mpmarv (3. September 2012)

Solang es keine Baumstämme sind, soll es mich nicht stören. Vielleicht sollte man da mal ein Wochenende mit ein paar 250cc 2 Takt Crossern rumballern, dann wissen die aber, wie gut es ihnen mit den mtb'lern geht.

btw du kannst ruhig Bescheid sagen, wenn du hinfährst...


----------



## Fettpresse (3. September 2012)

bin dabei 

ich nehme die TT 600, ohne eater


----------



## Fettpresse (3. September 2012)

mpmarv schrieb:


> btw du kannst ruhig Bescheid sagen, wenn du hinfährst...



Ich fahr jetzt noch mal zum Benther Berg, etwas rumpreschen.


----------



## Unplugged (3. September 2012)

Dann pass aber bloß auf, dass Du nicht auf 'nem 'Hardcore Trail' landest 

Hab leider keine Zeit, Rest der Woche fällt für mich auch flach.



Edit: Und was war denn nun eigentlich mit derStöckchenlegerin? Hat die sich irgendwie zu erklären versucht?


----------



## mpmarv (3. September 2012)

Ich klink mich für die Woche auch aus, morgen geht es endlich los [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObMZ6nF3KmE"]Single Trail (Teil2).MOV      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Fettpresse (3. September 2012)

lag wieder alles im Weg, vom Stöckchen, bis zum beindicken Stamm.

habe irgend wie mittlerweile etwas Muffe beim fahren vor drähten die eventuell gespannt wurden.

Man weiss ja nie, soll ja schon im Süden (Bayern) passiert sein. Da in der Gegend um den Benther Berg wohnen auch ne Menge reaktionäre Menschen


----------



## casvia (6. September 2012)

Na, da gibts ja noch mehr Mittwochs-Biker im Benther!
Sind uns bestimmt schon übern Weg geradelt...
Gestern Abend war fast Gedränge oben am Wasserbehälter ;-)

@mynoxin: Die netten Trails im Benther kann man problemlos auch im Dunkeln fahren - sind letztes Jahr den Winter durch gefahren. Lampe an - alles gut!

@Fettpresse: Wie gut, dass Du die ganzen Stöckchen findest - und dann offensichtlich beseitigst - ich finde nämlich nur selten welche 


Auf Bald im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (6. September 2012)

Wenns zeitlich passt schließe ich mich nächste Woche auch mal mit an


----------



## strandraeuber (10. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin zwar nicht ganz neu in der Gegend, aber erst seit kurzem aktiver Biker. 
Deswegen mal eine Frage an die Kenner: gibt es östlich von Laatzen empfehlenswerte Trails?

Gruß,
strandraeuber


----------



## Hitzi (11. September 2012)

Im Bockmerholz.... ist aber alles flach....


----------



## Hannoveraner (11. September 2012)

Ist immer die Frage wie man Trail persönlich für sich definiert. Trails an sich gibt es auch ein paar ganz nett zu fahrende in der Eilenriede aber für mich persönlich muss der Trail bergab gehen. Von daher wird es, wie Hitzi bereits geschrieben hat, nichts dolles östlich von Laatzen geben.


----------



## Fettpresse (11. September 2012)

Expopark?


----------



## strandraeuber (11. September 2012)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Ist immer die Frage wie man Trail persönlich  für sich definiert.


Hauptsache schmal  Da wir ja im Flachland leben, stelle ich den Anspruch "bergab" gar nicht erst 



Hitzi schrieb:


> Im Bockmerholz.... ist aber alles flach....



Ja, Bockmerholz hab ich schon entdeckt. Da gibt es in der Tat ein paar nette Wege, die sich gut fahren lassen.

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9870148"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> Expopark?



Die Gegend um den Kronsberg ist ganz ok, aber da kommt nicht so wirklich Spaß auf. Aber danke für die Tipps! Da werde ich in nächster Zeit wohl auf Entdeckerfahrt gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (11. September 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich wollte mal nachfragen ob evtl. jemad Lust hat am Sonntag mit in den Deister zu fahren.

Kurz zur Strecke:
Treffpunkt ist die rote Brücke hinter dem Station und ich fahre von dort über den Benther und Gehrdener Berg in Richtung Nordmanns Turm. Von Dort eine Trail zum Nienstedter Pass und rauf zum Anna Turm. Beim Anna Turm lege ich eine Kaffee/Bierpause um einen weitern Trail Richtung Wennigsen zu fahren. Von Wennigsen geht es wieder über die beiden Berge zurück und am Maschsee können wir dann das Abschlußbierchen trinken.

Es soll ein gemütlicher Sonntagsausflug werden und die Trails lassen sich problemlos mit einem HT fahren.

Startzeitpunkt lasse ich mal offen aber ich peile so gegen 10:00 Uhr an. Das Wetter muss natürlich mitspielen und wenn es so ist wie heute Abend fahre ich natürlich nicht.

Wer Lust hat bitte melden und wer nicht so weit fahren will kann auch die S-Bahn bis bzw. von Wennigsen nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## Fettpresse (11. September 2012)

Ja wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.

wir können ja noch mal einmal vorher Kontakten.


----------



## schappi (12. September 2012)

strandraeuber schrieb:


> Hauptsache schmal  Da wir ja im Flachland leben, stelle ich den Anspruch "bergab" gar nicht erst


Schon mal im Deister gewesen?
Da änderst du deine Meinung aber schnell


----------



## Hitzi (12. September 2012)

@Schappi: Hast du den Eilenriedekreisel noch als GPS Tour?

Da ging es nur über schmale Wege


----------



## schappi (12. September 2012)

Meinst du die Lena Strecke?

hab ich leider nicht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. September 2012)

Lena ist doch wieder da.
Versuchs ggf. mal über Facebook.
Obwohl damals keiner GPS oder so mit hatte.

Ich meine mich zu erinenrn, mit jemandem gefahren zu sein, der damals dabei war und berichtete, dass fast alles in Lenas Abwesenheit zugewachsen ist.


----------



## Wasserträger (12. September 2012)

hitzi schrieb:


> @schappi: Hast du den eilenriedekreisel noch als gps tour?
> 
> Da ging es nur über schmale wege



@Hitzi: Ich hatte damals mein Garmin mit und müsste mal im Archiv schauen ob ich die Strecke noch finde. Auf gpies.com ist auch eine Strecke die quer durch die Eilenriede geht aber ob das eine Strecke nur über Trail ist weiß ich nicht. Mal sehen ob ich über das WE Zeit finde um zu suchen. Sobald ich was habe schicke ich Dir eine PN.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (13. September 2012)

Cool... ich habe auch schon mal im Archiv geschaut aber nix gefunden.

Ich kann das im Moment leider zeitlich gar nicht mehr einordnen.....

Wir haben sogar zwei gemacht, oder? Einmal war es auch ganz schön kalt und es lief sogar ein ECH Spiel wenn ich mich recht erinnere 

Vielleicht sogar ein Nightride? Oder ich verwechsele das mit einem anderen Treffen am Eisstadion...... hmmmmm


----------



## tom de la zett (13. September 2012)

Hitzi,ich müsste die Tour noch haben. Ich guck mal.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8150 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## reflux (14. September 2012)

für ganz spontane....
wir fahren morgen um 9Uhr von der Erichstraße (Hannover)
direkt los zum Deister. Bei Interesse schicke ich nochmal fix meine Nummer raus bzw. heute abend, wenn ich wieder nach Hause komme.
fahren aber definitiv !
wer um bis 09:20 am parkplatz benther berg ist
trifft uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettpresse (14. September 2012)

9:00uhr


----------



## Wasserträger (15. September 2012)

So Leute was ist mit morgen???

Ich wollte zwischen 10:30 und 11:00 Uhr an der roten Brücke hinter dem Station los in Richtung Deister.

Wenn wer mit will bitte kurz bescheid sagen...

Grüße


----------



## reflux (15. September 2012)

ich will tendentiell morgen fahren
weiß aber noch nicht wann


----------



## Wasserträger (15. September 2012)

@ reflux: wir können auch später loß wenn Dir das besser passt. Schlag einfach eine Zeit vor und ich schaue später nochmal nach Nachrichten. Carsten wollte glaube ich auch noch mit.

Bis später....


----------



## reflux (15. September 2012)

das problem ist, dass ich noch auf die zusage/absage von nem mitfahrer
warte und da noch nichts kam...
ich würde wenn aber auch lieber früher los, da ich um 15uhr wieder in hannover sein muss und würde auch direkt in richtung deister fahren und benther/gerdener berg ausfallen lassen....


----------



## Wasserträger (15. September 2012)

Naja vielleicht klappt es ja mit der Zusage vom Kumpel. Ich schau mal was sich noch zu ergibt bis morgen. Wenn nicht in Launeau ist auch noch eine RTF.


----------



## Wasserträger (16. September 2012)

Ich werde wohl eine Runde um Hannover drehen.


----------



## Fettpresse (16. September 2012)

ich könnte so um 12:00uhr ist das O.K? 

Wo Treffen?

Gruß


----------



## Wasserträger (16. September 2012)

@Fettpresse; Sorry hatte aber nicht mehr reingeschaut und bin um 10:30 los gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casvia (22. September 2012)

Ist bei Euch der Fahr-Eifer schon wieder eingeschlafen? War relativ wenig los in Benther und Co...


----------



## mpmarv (22. September 2012)

Einfach mal hier reinschreiben, dann kommt auch wer! Wie schauts bei euch morgen aus?


----------



## reflux (22. September 2012)

wir wollen morgen gegen 12/13uhr auf direktem weg vom linden aus in den
deister fahren
genau uhrzeit würde ich nochmal posten.
interesse?


----------



## reflux (22. September 2012)

Verkaufe mein Nicolai Helius CC Fully 140/135mm Federweg
Rahmen Nicolau Helius CC Größe L
X Fusion Gabel+Dämpfer+Vario-Sattelstütze, Reset Racing Tretlager + Steuersatz, American Classic Laufradsatz, XTR 960 Umwerfer + Kurbel, Sram X0 Schaltwerk, Sram X9 Shifter, Magura Martha Bremse, Procraft Carbon Lenker, Syntace F109 Vorbau
12,3 Kg
Bei Interesse/Probefahrt/Preisvorschlag PN an mich


----------



## reflux (23. September 2012)

wir fahren um 13uhr in der erichstraße in hannover linden los
am anfang der baustelle


----------



## Unplugged (24. September 2012)

So, bin auch wieder da 

Morgen was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (24. September 2012)

Wegen akuter Unlust nach einer Regenfahrt das Rad zu putzen, werd ich morgen Indoor Cycling betreiben. Außerdem sind meine Bremsbelaege runter ;(


----------



## Unplugged (25. September 2012)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Außerdem sind meine Bremsbelaege runter ;(



JETZT SCHON???

Sag mal bitte, wie heißt nochmal die Navi- Software, die Du Dir auf's Handy geladen hast?


----------



## mpmarv (25. September 2012)

Ja, Österreich war geil  5 Tage am Stück 70% berg runter frisst ordentlich

Runtastic hab ich drauf, bin soweit auch zufrieden! Auf dem RR auch sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man neue Strecken ausgucken will, kann man schön nach Karte fahren.


----------



## Unplugged (26. September 2012)

iPhone oder Android? Die MTB- Version gibt es doch nur für's iPhone?! Oder reicht die 'normale' Jogger- Version auch zum Biken? Und kannst du auch fremde GPS- Tracks raufladen?


P.S. Wie sieht's denn Sonntag aus? Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## mpmarv (26. September 2012)

Hab Android, Sportart kann man einstellen. Habe fremde GPS Tracks noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Unplugged (26. September 2012)

Lite oder kostenpfl. Pro Version?

Sonntag?


----------



## mpmarv (26. September 2012)

habe die kostenlose Version, wenn das Wetter am Sonntag passt, könn wir fahren.


----------



## Unplugged (27. September 2012)

Das Wetter wird schon passen 

Wir wollen evtl. mit der Bahn nach Bad Salzdetfurth und da ein paar Mal über die XC- Strecke vom MTB- Bundesligafinale jagen, so lange sie noch befahrbar ist. Uhrzeit muss ich mit Peter noch absprechen und melde mich dann nochmal.

Sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## mpmarv (27. September 2012)

Ah sorry, ist ja schon letztes September WE. Dann kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Hannoveraner (27. September 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Lite oder kostenpfl. Pro Version?
> 
> Sonntag?



runtastic pro gibt es im google play store gerade für 0,25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (27. September 2012)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> runtastic pro gibt es im google play store gerade für 0,25


Danke für den Hinweis!!!


----------



## mpmarv (27. September 2012)

Perfekt danke!


----------



## Unplugged (27. September 2012)

Mein Handy will da irgendwie nicht mitmachen


----------



## Girl (28. September 2012)

Morgen,

ist Samstag späten Nachmittag jemand unterwegs? Hätte noch Lust auf eine schnelle Trainingsrunde.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Unplugged (1. Oktober 2012)

Also Bad SalzDeathfurth war mal richtig cool und ist demnächst auf jeden Fall auch noch den einen oder anderen Abstecher wert.

Wie isses Mittwoch? Was geplant? Benther Berg fällt aller Voraussicht nach schon mal weg, da vereinigt sich Hannover's Extremsportelite zum Berglauf


----------



## mpmarv (1. Oktober 2012)

Bin derzeit nur Rennrad fahren und im Studio, warte bis mein MTB am 9.10. in die Inspektion geht und dann gehts weiter!


----------



## Unplugged (1. Oktober 2012)




----------



## reflux (7. Oktober 2012)

will jemand in den desiter?allerdings abfahrt in den nächsnte 30min


----------



## Froschli (9. Oktober 2012)

War einer von euch der MTBiker im stylischen Grün-Blau-Türkis am Sonntag am Benther?
Du bist in die falsche Richtung gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (9. Oktober 2012)

Heute eine kleine Runde ab 17Uhr?


----------



## Unplugged (11. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag?
!


----------



## Girl (11. Oktober 2012)

Freitag?


----------



## mpmarv (11. Oktober 2012)

Rad bei Inspektion....


----------



## Girl (12. Oktober 2012)

Was wird den Inspektioniert?
Ölwechsel, Luftfilter, Kraftstofffilter ?????


----------



## Unplugged (12. Oktober 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Freitag?




Kann nur am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (12. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag ist Schaumburger MTB Tag 
CTF mit 30km oder 60km und 1000hm


----------



## mpmarv (12. Oktober 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Was wird den Inspektioniert?
> Ölwechsel, Luftfilter, Kraftstofffilter ?????



Ist die 1. Inspektion.

Beläge, Knartzen Vorbau & Kurbel, zu dem hat der Dämpfer einen weg.

Dauert wohl noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Girl (12. Oktober 2012)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ist die 1. Inspektion.
> 
> Beläge, Knartzen Vorbau & Kurbel, zu dem hat der Dämpfer einen weg.
> 
> Dauert wohl noch ein bisschen.



Fahrrad grossflächig mit WD40 einsprühen und alle Geräusche sind weg.


----------



## mpmarv (12. Oktober 2012)

Schon probiert


----------



## casvia (12. Oktober 2012)

Knarzen - phantastisch!
Macht mein neues auch... ... ...   

Wo hast Du Deins hingebracht??

Mein Händler ist recht weit weg und die "Werkstatt meines Vertrauens" hier konnte mir nicht helfen 

Vllt gibts ja nen Tipp für Profi-Knarz-und-Klick-Entferner...


----------



## Unplugged (12. Oktober 2012)

Meine Erfahrung: wenn was knarzt, ist in der Regel nicht das Teil für das Geräusch verantwortlich, von dem man es ursprünglich annimmt, besonders wenn man meint, das Knarzen käme aus dem Tretlager, das kann alles Mögliche sein. Zuletzt war's bei mir ein defekter Schnellspanner...

Was geht nun mit Sonntag ( wenn das Wetter mitspielt) ?


----------



## Girl (12. Oktober 2012)

Lasst uns doch morgen mal gemeinsam eine Knarzfindungsrunde drehen. 
Ich habe nun alle drei Räder ruhig bekommen. So schwer ist das nicht. 

Wer hat morgen (Samstag) Lust eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Unplugged (12. Oktober 2012)

Lust ja, aber ich kann wie gesagt nur am Sonntag. Wetter sieht ja eher verhalten aus...


----------



## casvia (12. Oktober 2012)

Gute Idee - aber morgen bin ich schon mit anderen unterwegs...
Und es soll sooo fies nass werden :-(

Spiele mit dem Gedanken an Sonntag... mal sehen...


----------



## knubii (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Community!


ich hätte auch Lust mit Euch 'n ,,bisschen´´ zu radeln !

Habe mir letztens ein Hardtail hier aus'm Forum gekauft und 'n Neuling  und könnte dementsprechend auch Hilfe&Tipps etc. gebrauchen 



Gruß,
Yusuf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (13. Oktober 2012)

11Uhr am Maschsee beim Aspria.


----------



## mynoxin (13. Oktober 2012)

Mein Rad ist da. Werde mich in Zukunft sicher mal blicken lassen. Komme aus lehrte und hab daher ein wenig Reisezeit, außerdem kenn ich mich kaum aus in Hannover (z.B. Aspria?). Behalte es hier im Auge. Und frage: Wasn Helm benutzt ihr und welche Lichtanlage empfiehlt ihr?
Danke!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Girl (13. Oktober 2012)

Licht: Lupine
Helm: muss zum Kopf passen


----------



## mynoxin (13. Oktober 2012)

Lupine für über 300 Euro? Alternativen? 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (13. Oktober 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Schaumburger MTB Tag
> CTF mit 30km oder 60km und 1000hm



Willst Du da hin? Lohnt sich das? Wann müsste man denn losfahren? 


Wenn es nicht aus Eimern gießt, wollte ich ansonsten morgen ein paar  Runden am Benther Berg drehen, Zeit weiß ich noch nicht genau, kommt auf  den heutigen Abend an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone?


----------



## Girl (13. Oktober 2012)

Wenns Wetter halbwegs gut ist würde ich da hinfahren. 
War da auch noch nicht, ich finde es gut mal was neues kennenzulernen.


----------



## Unplugged (13. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem Zug hin? Was würdest du fahren wollen, die 60er Strecke? Nu lass Dir mal nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen 
Bis 11:00 Uhr muss man sich ja angemeldet haben, oder? Entsprechend früher müsste man ja los...


----------



## Girl (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde mit dem Auto fahren, hätte ja noch einen Platz frei. 
Abfahrt in Hannover würde ich kurz nach 9 machen.


----------



## Unplugged (13. Oktober 2012)

Klingt erstmal gut, aber was willst Du denn fahren? 30? 60? Sieht nicht aus, als ob es 'ne wahnsinnig anspruchsvolle Tour wäre.

Tja die Uhrzeit zum Einen, das Wetter zum Anderen  Was machen wir denn nun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich will 60 fahren und rechne mit einem 20iger Schnitt


----------



## Unplugged (15. Oktober 2012)

Das war echt cool! Und erstaunlich bergig in Schaumburg...


----------



## Hitzi (15. Oktober 2012)

Thema Auswärtsfahrten....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9968809&postcount=6465



Wenn! es bei mir klappt.... Anreise mit Bahn oder Auto... je nach Teilnehmer etc.

Die Ecke ist echt schick.....


----------



## Unplugged (16. Oktober 2012)

Sieht interessant aus, aber die beiden Termine eher nicht


----------



## Unplugged (17. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es denn Sonntag aus? Das Wetter sollten wir doch eigentlich ausnutzen  Bin Samstag schon in Hessen unterwegs und würde Sonntag gern noch 'ne ausgiebige Hausrunde drehen ( und zwar im Hellen  )


----------



## trixter78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Thema Auswärtsfahrten....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9968809&postcount=6465
> 
> ...



Falls es doch noch Interessenten gibt:

Link zur Termin-Abstimmung
Treffpunkt

Wir können aber auch Mitfahrer, die mit dem Zug kommen, beim Bahnhof einsammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Oktober 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Das war echt cool! Und erstaunlich bergig in Schaumburg...



Da wo du das Foto gemacht hast gibt es sogar eine mini Downhillstrecke 
Leider werden bei dieser Veranstaltung null Trails gefahren 
Es gibt aber ne Menge kleinerer Trails auch hier.
Muss allerdings sagen das wir auch recht selten im Bückeberg unterwegs sind 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Girl (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde Sonntag bei dem schönen Wetter RR fahren. Die Winterschlampe wird lange genug zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## mpmarv (18. Oktober 2012)

Fahrrad gerade abgeholt. 

Ich werde mit Sicherheit am Samstag fahren, Sonntag ist das Mopped dran!


----------



## Unplugged (18. Oktober 2012)

Marvin, das macht so keinen Spaß mehr mit Dir...


----------



## mpmarv (18. Oktober 2012)

Tja, wenn duuuu keine Zeit hast!


----------



## Unplugged (18. Oktober 2012)

Tja wenn Duuuu lieber Mopped fährst 
Hättest ja gleich 'n eBike kaufen können 

Dann eben ein anderes Mal, Samstag komme ich leider erst abends aus Kassel zurück.


----------



## Wasserträger (19. Oktober 2012)

So Leute ich will mal kurzfristig noch was Posten. Morgen kommt ein Kollege aus Schwerin zu Besuch und wir wollen eine Trail-Tour im Deister machen. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen und wir werden alle Trails ansteuern die mir bekannt sind. Da der Kollege morgen aus Schwerin anreist kann ich nicht genau sagen wann wir in Hannover loß fahren. Angefacht ist zwischen 9:30 - 10:00 Uhr. Ich schaue später nochmal was sich getan hat. Grüße


----------



## Unplugged (23. Oktober 2012)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Girl (23. Oktober 2012)

Ab 17:30 Uhr für drei Stunden.


----------



## Unplugged (23. Oktober 2012)

Das ist dann Eure Mittwochsrunde oder? Hab leider gerade kein funktionierendes Headlight... Ich wollte von daher 16:00 Uhr starten, damit ich noch Tageslicht abbekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (26. Oktober 2012)

Samstag jemand Lust zu biken?


----------



## ollewa85 (3. November 2012)

Moin,

Komme aus Burgdorf und habe es dann nicht soweit bis Hannover, suche Leute für nen paar gescheite Touren. Fitnesslevel is ganz ok, Fahre nen corratec x-Vert s. Vielleicht kann man hier ja ma was planen, da in Burgdorf kaum wer gescheit am biken ist. Also meldet euch doch, hab Auto und kein Problem erstmal nen paar km zu fahren  

Also bis dann 
MfG 
Oliver


----------



## mpmarv (4. November 2012)

Wollen wir nächsten Samstag/Sonntag mal wieder was starten richtung Benther/Deister?


----------



## ollewa85 (4. November 2012)

Wäre dabei, falls ihr keine feste Gruppe seid


----------



## Blaba (5. November 2012)

Moin Zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und würde gern am Wochenende in den Deister. Komme eher vom RR fahren und kenne mich daher Querfeldein nicht so gut aus.
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Würde gern mit der S-Bahn bis Wennigsen und von dort aus starten.
Meldet euch mal!
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## ollewa85 (6. November 2012)

Moin

Wäre dabei von wo würdest du mit'm Zug fahren? Hannover?


----------



## mpmarv (6. November 2012)

Ich kenne mich im Deister auch nicht so aus, wäre aber dabei!

Treffen HBF und von dort aus nach Wennigsen?


----------



## ollewa85 (6. November 2012)

War bis jetzt auch nur 2 ma da, aber is ja alles gut ausgeschildert. Wann wann wollen wa uns denn dann am Hbf treffen und an welchem Tag? Laut Wetterbericht scheinst Samstag akzeptabel zu werden.


----------



## Unplugged (6. November 2012)

Morgen abend 20:00 Uhr Nightride am Benther mit Barti und mir, wenn's nicht gerade so wie im Moment schifft... Entsprechende Beleuchtung voraus gesetzt 

Ansonsten bin ich leider ab Freitag für zwei Wochen komplett raus 
Aber Euch viel Spaß im Deister!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (6. November 2012)

<- nix Beleuchtung

Samstag 11 Uhr HBF Pferdchen?


----------



## Blaba (7. November 2012)

Was wäre denn für ne Tour geplant am Samstag? Auf was muss ich mich einstellen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpmarv (7. November 2012)

Von mir aus irgendwas zwischen 2 und 4 Stunden Fahrzeit.

Tour planen ist schwierig, da sich keiner auskennt. Ggf. krieg ich mein Handy am Lenker befestigt...


----------



## ollewa85 (7. November 2012)

Joah denke das sehen wa da, is wie gesagt ja gut ausgeschildert und Handy hab ich auch bei. möchte nur  ungern von springe hochfahren...^^ 11 Uhr am pferdchen is perfekt komme ca 11:55 am Bahnhof an.


----------



## mpmarv (7. November 2012)

Hab gerade mal in den Wetterbericht geguckt und es soll Samstag echt schlecht werden mit 100% Regen.... warum fahren wir nicht am Sonntag, wo es wenigstens nicht regnet?


----------



## ollewa85 (7. November 2012)

Hm ok oder so gestern sagte der Wetterbericht was anderes. Also mit is egal welcher Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (7. November 2012)

Dann lieber am Sonntag!


----------



## knubii (7. November 2012)

ollewa85 schrieb:


> Wäre dabei, falls ihr keine feste Gruppe seid



ich auch


----------



## mpmarv (7. November 2012)

Gut, also Sonntag 
11.00 Uhr vor dem HBF beim Pferdchen-- 
bis 11.15 Uhr warten wir dort und Abfahrt ist dann 
11.33 Uhr Gleis 1 für Nachzügler


----------



## ollewa85 (7. November 2012)

Jawohl!


----------



## Unplugged (8. November 2012)

Ihr, so Ihr denn noch nicht nightridet, gehet hinfort und BESORGT EUCH 'NE KOPFLAMPE!!! Wir hatten gestern im nächtlichen Wald ordentlich Fun


----------



## mpmarv (8. November 2012)

Hätte ich mir schon längst besorgt, aber die guten kosten teuer Geld!


----------



## Barti88 (8. November 2012)

Ach muss keine Lupine für teuer Geld sein!

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fahrrad-SSC-P7-Bicycle-HeadLight-Stirnlampe/dp/B007Y2SX0G"]Fahrrad Cree Led SSC-P7 1200 Lumen Bicycle HeadLight Stirnlampe Torch Set +Lad: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt[/ame]

Hab mir die bei ebay für 38 samt Porto geholt und bin voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## mpmarv (8. November 2012)

Zwei davon an den Lenker und eine an den Helm, yessss


----------



## ollewa85 (9. November 2012)

knubii schrieb:


> ich auch



Is keine feste Gruppe! Also Hop Hop Sonntag schön biken!


----------



## mpmarv (9. November 2012)

Dad und Freundin kränkeln seit einer Woche, ich hoffe nicht, dass es mich jetzt kurzfristig noch erwischt. Ich hab so Bock auf Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knubii (9. November 2012)

Mal schauen, ob ich bis Sonntag ein Helm besorgen kann. Habe bisher nur wenig Ausrüstung, weil ich, wie gesagt, neu Fuß fasse 
Was habt ihr denn so immer dabei an Ausrüstung/Bekleidung?


----------



## mpmarv (10. November 2012)

Kann dir gerne meinen Rennrad Helm leihen, zieh 'ne Mütze drunter und gut ist.

Ist ei Giro Transfer 58-61cm


----------



## mpmarv (10. November 2012)

Hab den Helm jetzt nicht mit.

Sind wir dann morgen 3 oder 4?

Hab mal bisschen auf die Karte geschaut und am "Waldkater" ist der erste Trail, dort würde ich erstmal hinfahren wollen.


----------



## ollewa85 (10. November 2012)

Kein plan, bin auf jedenfall da. Hoffe stehe dann da nicht allein!


----------



## knubii (11. November 2012)

Verdammt, habe mir gestern Abend wohl 'ne Erkältung zugezogen. Bin gezwungen kurzfristig abzusagen. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich bis zur nächsten Woche, oder wann immer ihr auch wieder fahrt, gesund werde  hatte heute tierisch bock mitzufahren


----------



## mpmarv (12. November 2012)

Selbst schuld!


----------



## mpmarv (13. November 2012)

Wann ist der nächste NightRide? Mein Lämpchen müsste heute kommen


----------



## Olderman (13. November 2012)

> Wann ist der nächste NightRide? Mein Lämpchen müsste heute kommen


Ich fahre evtl. morgen, dann aber nur ne kleine Runde. Donnerstag habe ich mehr Zeit. 
Fahre immer Benther Berg, Start zwischen 17:00 + 18:00 Uhr 

Wie war eure Sonntagstour? Wollte mich auch anschließen hat aber zeitlich
nicht geklappt.


----------



## Girl (13. November 2012)

Donnerstag ab 18:30Uhr wäre ich zu Nightride bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olderman (13. November 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Wo treffen?


----------



## Girl (13. November 2012)

Waterloosäule? oder Maschsee beim Aspria, Einfahrt zum Parkplatz.


----------



## mpmarv (13. November 2012)

Donnerstag 18.30 wo treffen?


----------



## Olderman (14. November 2012)

Da ich in Empelde wohne würde ich ungern erst nach Hannover reinfahren.
Mein Vorschlag wäre, direkt Benther Berg Parkplatz 
der erste der kommt aus Richtung Badenstedt 
( ein Link gibt es in Post # 53 ), oder als Alternative  vor Stadler.


----------



## Girl (14. November 2012)

Stadler wird bei mir später. 18:45Uhr


----------



## Olderman (14. November 2012)

wäre für mich ok.
was ist mit mpmarv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (14. November 2012)

Zweirad Stadler?

Wäre für mich i.O., komme dann mit dem Auto dort hin.


----------



## Olderman (15. November 2012)

Bin dann 18:45 Uhr bei Stadler


----------



## mpmarv (15. November 2012)

dito


----------



## Girl (15. November 2012)

Oki, 18:45Uhr bei Stadler, komme mit dem Rad.


----------



## Unplugged (18. November 2012)

Moin, na wie war Eure Donnerstagsrunde?

Mal sehen, was der Doc morgen sagt, aber ich würde mich Richtung Wochenende schonmal für 'ne lockere Deistertour anbieten wollen 
Je nachdem, wieviel Zeit wir haben, können wir ja endlich mal alle mir / uns bekannten Trails absurfen, inkl. Bierchen am Turm.

Uuuuuuund 'ne schwarz - matt eloxierte Überaschung auf 150 mm hab' ich dann auch dabei


----------



## mpmarv (18. November 2012)

Ganz schön neblig! Wochenende bin ich voll dabei.


----------



## Unplugged (20. November 2012)

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Avid Elixir- Bremsen? Meine neue Bremse am Hinterrad ist ziemlich fest und verliert Flüssigkeit... Einschicken oder basteln???


----------



## Unplugged (21. November 2012)

Wollen wir uns dann mal auf 'nen Tag einigen? Deister steht fest denk ich mal, bisher wären wir dann mit Girl und Marv zu dritt?! Noch jemand?


----------



## mpmarv (21. November 2012)

Samstag oder Sonntag mir egal, das wird mit euch beiden für mich ja ein richtiger Spaß als Bergaufschleicher.


----------



## Unplugged (21. November 2012)

Relax mal, mein Bein bitcht noch ziemlich rum, also wird gaaanz gemütlich geklettert, bergab muss ich mal sehen, was ich der Keule an Tempo zumuten kann 

Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich zumindest den Hinweg mit der Bahn bis Wennigsen abkürze, will's nicht gleich übertreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (23. November 2012)

Wetterbericht sagt, dass wir am Sonntag in den Deister sollten.

12 Uhr treffen Waldkater (Wennigsen) ?


----------



## Unplugged (23. November 2012)

Geht klar! 

Will morgen auch jemand fahren? Wollte 'ne Runde zum Spielen in den Deister fahren, falls wer mitkommen mag... Treffpunkt 12:00 Uhr Schwanz.


----------



## Unplugged (24. November 2012)

Ganz schön rutschig im Deister... Hab mich seit Langem endlich mal wieder abgelegt 

Wird also lustig morgen


----------



## buddycek (27. November 2012)

Moin wie viel Kondition muss man denn haben um bei euch mitfahren zu können? 

Fahre noch nicht so lange, habe mir aber große Ziele gesetzt


----------



## Girl (27. November 2012)

Kommt immer drauf an wer mitfährt, aber jetzt im Winter wird es sowieso etwas ruhiger angegangen.


----------



## mpmarv (27. November 2012)

Sonntag sind wir z.B. ca. 35Km 900Hm gefahren, also viel Kondition brauch man da schonmal nicht, wenn ich mitschleiche!


----------



## buddycek (27. November 2012)

Na das hört sich doch gut an. Das sollte ich schaffen (hoffentlich )

Wenn nächstes mal wieder was anliegt, sagt bitte bescheid.

Lg Norman

P.S. Habe mir Winterklamotten gekauft. Finde die Jahreszeit schön zum biken (solange kein fester Schnee liegt) .


----------



## Unplugged (27. November 2012)

Deine Laufradgröße ist mir schon mal sympathisch 

Ich würde, wenn wettertechnisch alles klappt, Sonntag gern wieder 'ne Runde 'deistern'. Locker über Benther und Gehrdener zum Warmfahren und dann mal weiter sehen...? Komme dann allerdings auf 26" 

Was sagt der Rest?


----------



## mpmarv (27. November 2012)

Voll dabei! Start vom Maschsee? Aber dann wirklich locker hin, ich will mich im Deister austoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (28. November 2012)

Maschsee ist wohl ganz gut, Du kommst ja bestimmt mit dem Auto da hin, oder? Dann können wir uns ja am Parkplatz beim Strandbad / Aspria treffen, das liegt dann für Alex auch auf dem Weg. Falls noch wer mitkommt ( Niklas??? ), kann ich unterwegs noch 'nen Stop am Aegi oder Sprengel Museum machen.

Und die Uhrzeit? Ihr wisst ja, dass es bei mir Samstags öfter mal später wird  also seid gnädig mit mir...


----------



## Barti88 (28. November 2012)

Jo mal das Wetter abwarten, aber grundsätzlich schon ​


----------



## Unplugged (28. November 2012)

Fein, fein... Also Zwischenstop am Aegi und dann zum Maschsee.

Und es wird NICHT wieder am Waldkater hochgefahren


----------



## mpmarv (28. November 2012)

YUHU WALDKATER HOCHFAHREN 

Penne dann bei meiner Freundin, die wohnt am Maschsee, dan kann ich das Auto mal stehen lassen


----------



## buddycek (28. November 2012)

Klasse. Bin gerne dabei 

Wann genau trefft ihr euch?

Sollte es zu "hart" werden, kann ich ja umdrehen.

Lg


----------



## Unplugged (28. November 2012)

Hier braucht niemand umdrehen, es wird immer so gefahren, dass alle klar kommen 
Aus welcher Richtung kommst Du denn, Buddycek?

P.S. Du solltest lediglich damit rechnen, dass Du richtig ordentlich dreckig wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buddycek (28. November 2012)

Ich wohne direkt an der Eilenriede/Walderseestr. 

komme aber mit dem Auto (weißer T5) zum Parkplatz

Lg Norman


----------



## Unplugged (28. November 2012)

Dann wohnst Du ja bei mir um die Ecke ( wohne Ferdi- Wallbrecht- Str. ), also kannst Du Dein Auto auch stehen lassen und wir treffen uns am Lister Platz oder so und dann weiter zum Aegi und Maschsee. Wie Du magst.

Hat schon einer 'ne Uhrzeit vorzuschlagen? Bitte nicht vor elf


----------



## mpmarv (29. November 2012)

11 Uhr Nordufer


----------



## buddycek (29. November 2012)

@Unplugged Wie wäre es mit Lister Turm?

11 Uhr würde mir passen.


----------



## Unplugged (29. November 2012)

buddycek schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Lister Turm?



Die 2 Meter zum Lister Platz gehen wohl nicht 
Kein Thema, dann am Lister Turm!

Dass Ihr mich jetzt gleich wörtlich auf 11:00 Uhr festnagelt, hätte ich mal was anderes geschrieben...

Demnach wären wir dann ca. 11:10 Uhr am Aegi um Niklas einzusacken, dann Marvin am Nordufer. Wenn Alex denn auch noch mitfährt, müssen wir mal sehen, wo wir ihn aufsammeln 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen, bisher ist ja von Schneeregen die Rede  und den muss ich nach meinen letzten beiden unfreiwilligen Abstiegen nicht auch noch als zusätzliches Risiko haben


----------



## mpmarv (29. November 2012)

Hab mir gerade noch eine neue Hose bestellt.... bin heute morgen ne Runde Rennrad gefahren und das war böse kalt. Ich komme dann auch zum Aegi, wir müssen ja nicht 3000 Treffpunkte ausmachen.


----------



## Girl (30. November 2012)

Also, ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher das ich mitfahre. 
Aber als Vorschlag für das Wetter.

Benthe-Gehrden und dort ein paar Trails abfahren. So kommt man auch ca. 40-50km und 500hm. Denke auch mal das 2,5-3h ausreichend sind bei dem Wetter.
Eingesaut wird man genug, aber das Sturzrisiko wird etwas minimiert und den Matsch im Deister muss man sich auch nicht wirklich antun. 

Durch die Kälte und den Matsch ist es sowieso viel anstrengender als im Sommer.

Wenn ich mitfahren sollte, würde ich mich als Guide anbieten.

Gruß Alex


----------



## buddycek (30. November 2012)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter. Nur schlechte Kleidung 


Freue mich schon!


----------



## Girl (30. November 2012)

Den Spruch kenne ich auch, funktioniert aber nur eine Zeit lange bedingt gut 
Können wir aber am Sonntag gern testen


----------



## mpmarv (30. November 2012)

Also den Ü30 und das Teil mit den Fichtennadeln (obere Teil Rakete?) kann man doch bei fast jedem Wetter fahren! Griptechnisch passt das auf jeden Fall, nass wird man sowieso. Können wir ja am Sonntag dann demokratisch entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (30. November 2012)

Mir ist das im Prinzip egal, wenn wir wirklich fünf Leute zusammen bekommen, fahr ich mit Euch auch nur ein paar Runden um den Maschteich 

Schau'n mer mal am Sonntag, freu mich


----------



## Girl (2. Dezember 2012)

Es schneit  ich bin dann auch 10nach 11 am Äegi.


----------



## Unplugged (3. Dezember 2012)

Sorry nochmal an die Sonntagsrunde für mein 'unentschuldigtes Fehlen', vor allem an Buddycek, der hoffentlich dann ohne mich weiter gefahren ist!?

 Ich geb' dafür demnächst auf Tour mal einen aus!


----------



## mpmarv (3. Dezember 2012)

Weichei 

Späßchen! Hat wieder Laune gemacht, wobei wir glaub ich noch nie so schlechtes Wetter hatten.


----------



## Girl (3. Dezember 2012)

Der Schnee war schon ganz gut, aber der Matsch dazwischen wäre nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## buddycek (3. Dezember 2012)

Mir tut alles weh! 

Hat Spaß gemacht. Werde nächsten Sonntag die Strecke nochmal fahren. 

Laut meinem Forerunner 410, habe ich 2700 kcal verbrannt 

Lg und danke das ich mitfahren konnte.

P.S. Welchen Reifen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? vo/hi gleich? Für 29er gibt es ja leider nicht so viele.


----------



## Girl (3. Dezember 2012)

Respekt  so kannst du schnell abnehmen


----------



## Girl (3. Dezember 2012)

Wer will sich heute quälen?
Habs Rad wieder gereinigt


----------



## mpmarv (3. Dezember 2012)

Für dein Alpencross sowas in 2,2: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32164_X-King-RaceSport-Faltreifen-.html

Aber jetzt für den Winter vorne+hinten Conti MK II racesport 2,2
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26323_Mountain-King-II-RaceSport-Faltreifen-.html -astreiner Allroundreifen mit guter Rolleigenschaft und ausreichendem Grip!

Oder für etwas mehr Grip nimmst hinten den MKII und vorne die Rubberqueen... shit gerade gesehen, dass es die RQ nicht in 29 gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buddycek (3. Dezember 2012)

http://www.conti-online.com/generat.../AllMountain/rubberqueen/rubber_queen_de.html

Doch, den gibt es in 29. Wenn es der ist, den du meinst?!

Danke erstmal!


----------



## Unplugged (3. Dezember 2012)

Was hast Du denn jetzt für Reifen drauf? Rapid Rob wie gekauft?
Ich hab auf meinem 29er Nobby Nics drauf und finde die in der 29er Variante wesentlich besser als in 26", der Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt ist gegenüber Rapid Rob oder Racing Ralph allerdings echt 'deutlich spürbar'...


----------



## mpmarv (4. Dezember 2012)

Meine Schuhe stehen seit Sonntag unter der Heizung und sind immer noch feucht...

welcher Laden in Hannover hat wohl die beste Auswahl an GTX Schuhen zum guten Kurs?


----------



## Unplugged (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei ATB sollte es welche von Specialized geben, Du wolltest doch was Passendes zum Bike...


----------



## buddycek (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe hiermit gute Erfahrungen gemacht:

http://www.konsi-shop.de/Stiefeltrockner-Mellisa-Schuhtrockner-mit-Timer.html

Lg Norman


----------



## Girl (4. Dezember 2012)

Das Ding hilft dir beim Fahren leider nicht weiter 


HIER::::: Wer hat Samstag Bock egal bei welchem Wetter zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin leider die ganze Woche raus 
Nächste Woche sieht mein Terminkalender auch schon ganz bedrohlich aus... Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Girl (4. Dezember 2012)

Wo soll das nur mit dir hinführen?
Dabei hätte ich eine nette Neuigkeit zu unterbreiten


----------



## mpmarv (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin sowas von dabei, aber nicht wenn du mit der netten Neuigkeit kommst!!


----------



## Girl (4. Dezember 2012)

Nein, ich bringe die Winterschlampe mit


----------



## mpmarv (4. Dezember 2012)

ATB hat mich doch tatsächlich mal glücklich gemacht, wer hätte das gedacht!


----------



## Unplugged (4. Dezember 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Wo soll das nur mit dir hinführen?
> Dabei hätte ich eine nette Neuigkeit zu unterbreiten



So ist das nunmal im Dezember im Handel. Kann ich ja nix dafür, wenn Opel im Dezember nicht mehr Umsatz macht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was für 'ne neue Nettigkeit? Auf Rädern? Meine kennst Du ja auch noch nicht...




mpmarv schrieb:


> ATB hat mich doch tatsächlich mal glücklich gemacht, wer hätte das gedacht!



Siehste, jetzt bist Du wenigstens 'uni'


----------



## oelg (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich hab etwas den Überblick über den thread verloren. Ich hab im wesentlichen zwei fragen an hannovers biker  

1. Ich suche ein xc hardtail, 48er - 50er Rahmen. Wenn jemand was im Angebot im Schaufenster sieht sagt Bescheid =)

Und hat wer Lust nächsten Montag und oder Dienstag Vormittag zeit und Lust xc mässig um Hannover aktiv zu werden?

Gruß, oli


----------



## mpmarv (6. Dezember 2012)

Hätte ich derzeit was über für ein Hardtail, würde ich mir ein reduziertes Flash Carbon mit Lefty bei bunnyhop.de kaufen 

Von wo aus startest du denn und wie lang wilst du fahren?


----------



## oelg (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich wohne in Vahrenwald also würde es sich für mich anbieten in Hannovers Norden zu starten. Da ich um zwei dann los zur Arbeit muss würde ich recht zeitig starten, ich sag mal ab 10 konnte ich überall in Hannover sein. Länger als drei Stunden wäre bei der Kälte eh... sehr kalt 

Das Rad schau ich mal an, auch wenn ich keine lefty will 

Gruß


----------



## Girl (7. Dezember 2012)

Ausfahrt Samstag 08.12. 

Treffen zwischen 10 und 11 am Maschsee

Gefahren wird eine Runde über den Benther Berg und dann zum Gehrdener Berg und wieder zurück.
Das sind dann ca. 50-60km und um die 500hm bei einer Fahrzeit von ca. 3h

Denke das reicht bei dem Wetter.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (7. Dezember 2012)

11 Uhr bitte


----------



## Girl (7. Dezember 2012)

ok, wo sollen wir dich abholen?


----------



## mpmarv (7. Dezember 2012)

Maschsee wie immer?

Oder wollt ihr früher los. Ggf. starte ich aus Misburg, wir könnten uns auch irgendwo anders früher treffen.


----------



## mpmarv (8. Dezember 2012)

Das hat doch mal was weggebrutzelt! 49,5 Km HF-Durchschnitt 142, max 182


----------



## Girl (8. Dezember 2012)

Mit uns ist das kein Zuckerschlecken


----------



## oelg (9. Dezember 2012)

Morgen früh zum benther Berg?


----------



## buddycek (10. Dezember 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Mit uns ist das kein Zuckerschlecken




Das kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## mpmarv (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich habs heute mal wie Unplugged gemacht und mich vor dem Wetter gedrückt 

Spinning ist ja irgendwie ganz witzig, aber so auf Dauer....


----------



## Hansiii (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

bin gerade eben aus Langeweile auf diesem Fred gestoßen.
Komme südlich von Hannover aus Sarstedt, bin aber trotzdem an der ein- oder anderen Minitour interessiert.
Ich besitze nur ein Cube Attention und hoffe, dass ihr Eure Ansprüche nicht zu hoch stellt.
Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir ein Feedback geben könntet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (12. Dezember 2012)

Wie schauts Samstag aus, kleine Runde drehen?


----------



## Unplugged (12. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm... wie wär's denn mal mit Samstag *morgen*, nicht allzu spät? Dann könnte ich aller Voraussicht nach VIELLEICHT auch mal wieder...


----------



## oelg (12. Dezember 2012)

Samstag könnte ich bis 1400, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt


----------



## mpmarv (12. Dezember 2012)

Samstag früh passt mir auch sehr gut, früh = 9.30 h Aegi?


----------



## Unplugged (12. Dezember 2012)

Klingt schon mal gut 
 @oelg wir können uns dann auch schon unterwegs irgendwo in der List treffen, wenn Du magst und fahren dann zum Aegi.


----------



## oelg (12. Dezember 2012)

Jau, gern! Wann und wo? Ich komme vom Niedersachsenring. 

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich starte Ecke Ferdi Wallbrecht / Lister Kirchweg, also nicht weit weg, such Dir 'nen Treffpunkt aus 

Wegen Zeit sag ich nochmal Bescheid, muss nachher nochmal abklären, ob und wie das am Samstag am Besten bei mir klappt.


----------



## oelg (12. Dezember 2012)

Dann hol ich dich einfach ab  

Zeit ist mir egal, solange ich um 14 - 14.30 los zur Arbeit kann


----------



## Barti88 (12. Dezember 2012)

hm schade muss arbeiten... auf eine kleine tour im Schnee hätte ich ja schon bock :/


----------



## Unplugged (12. Dezember 2012)

Also laut Wetterbericht wird's wohl eher 'ne Tour im Matsch...

Oelg, dann starten wir 09:15 Uhr bei mir und treffen Marv 09:30 am Aegi, wenn es nicht gerade aus Eimern schüttet.

Kleine Benther / Gehrdener - Tour denk ich mal? Länger als 2 Stunden kann ich nicht, Samstag geht's noch nach Berlin


----------



## oelg (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab eine reifenfrage, ich gab die Wahl zwischen racing Ralph 2.2 oder fat albert + smart Sam

Was ist bei eurer Tour angebrachter?


----------



## oelg (13. Dezember 2012)

Letztere in 2.3


----------



## Girl (13. Dezember 2012)

Ein Conti


----------



## mpmarv (13. Dezember 2012)

Und wenn nur die Wahl zwischen Pest oder Cholera besteht, dann sollte ein Fat Albert dabei sein.


----------



## Girl (13. Dezember 2012)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Und wenn nur die Wahl zwischen Pest oder Cholera besteht, dann sollte ein Fat Albert dabei sein.



Dann kannst du dich noch von der Brücke stürzen


----------



## oelg (13. Dezember 2012)

Ja. Was anderes hab ich nicht zu Haus!  Die racing Ralph waren am komplettrad, gehen auch gut ab, sind nur echt nicht besonders griffig. Auf der andern Seite ist im Moment eh nichts griffig ...auf Eis galten nur spikes. Nur wenns am we matschig wird könnte der Rat albert vorn fur etwas griff sorgen,  oooder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (13. Dezember 2012)

Momentan ist es sehr griffig und macht auch totalen Spass.
Wir sind gestern Abend im dunklen 45km um und über den Benther Berg gefahren.


----------



## mpmarv (13. Dezember 2012)

Mit RQ und Baron ist es immer griffig


----------



## Girl (13. Dezember 2012)

Und die rollen vielleicht


----------



## Unplugged (13. Dezember 2012)

Ihr wieder... Nimm mal vorn den Albert 

Um den Benther Berg zu quälen, wird das wohl noch reichen...


----------



## oelg (13. Dezember 2012)

oki, pack ich morgen mal drauf!

aber das wichtigste hab ich grad schon gemacht, meinen breiten lenker und meinen schmusesattel! 

jetzt ist es mein rad ^^


----------



## Unplugged (14. Dezember 2012)

Hab richtig Bock auf's Ballern morgen, Oelg ich steh' dann Höhe Bushaltestelle Lister Kirchweg. Ich hoffe, regentechnisch wird's nicht zu krass...


----------



## oelg (15. Dezember 2012)

jau! dann mal schnell noch ein paar stunden schlafen!


----------



## oelg (15. Dezember 2012)

ah! ich war um 9:25 da, verpent :/ ich versuch euch am Benther Berg abzufangen!


----------



## Unplugged (17. Dezember 2012)

Wo warst'n? Hatte auch verpennt... Aber am Benther Berg waren wir die  einzigen Bekloppten  War auch stellenweise kaum fahrbar, von daher war's  'ne kurze Runde...
Und nochmal Danke an Marv für die Geduld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (17. Dezember 2012)

Heute Abend jemand Lust etwas zu rollen?
Treffen ca. 17Uhr


----------



## oelg (17. Dezember 2012)

erst an der bushaltestelle, hab da gewartet bis halb und bin dann los zum benther berg, ja war ne krasse rutsche


----------



## Joern71 (18. Dezember 2012)

Servus !
Ich würd auch gern mal im Rudel fahren ! 
War auch schon am Annaturm aber wenn man sich da sonst nicht auskennt !?
Einen Tip wenns das nächste mal losgeht ? Ja ? 
Bis bald !!!!


----------



## oelg (18. Dezember 2012)

ich bin auch neu dabei, deswegen kann ich nur anbieten zusammen zu suchen  

ich bin aber wohl erst nach weihnachten wieder am start. vll kann man für da ja was p
lanen 


Grüße


----------



## Joern71 (18. Dezember 2012)

Jau !
Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang !
Warste schon mal im Moor ?
Da sau ich mich immer schön ein !
Wohne genau zwischen drei Mooren = Kananoher Moor-Schwarzes Moor-Otternhagener Moor.
Das ganze ist in der Wedemark.


----------



## oelg (18. Dezember 2012)

Ist kananhoe nicht hinter kaltenweide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joern71 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja genau !


----------



## oelg (18. Dezember 2012)

Montag- und Dienstags arbeite ich in der Kananhoher Str  da ich um 15 Uhr anfangen muss könnte man ja vorher mal ne Runde drehen!


----------



## Joern71 (18. Dezember 2012)

Is ja irre !
Ich wohne in Resse . Kennste das Resseo ? 
Von da aus fährt man einfach gerade aus und landet wenn man es matschig mag in Otternhagen .
Wenn man vom Kiebitzkrug aus startet kann man direkt im Kananoher Moor .
Für Heute ist es wohl zu spät .
Habe jetzt drei Wochen Urlaub und stehe für Ausfahrten bereit!
Wie machst Du das mit dem einsauen vor der Arbeit ?
Ich muss mich Heute erst noch um meine Kette kümmern da sich das gute Stück immer zwischen Kettenblatt und Schwinge hochzieht , da bleibt auf dauer nix von der Schwinge über und nerven tuts auch !
Hab nur ein BSA Tretlager , da gibt es keine brauchbaren Kettenführungen. Ansonsten müsste ich auf Hollowtech umrüsten aber das ist mir im Moment zu teuer.


----------



## oelg (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann leider erst nach Wehnachten aber dann müssen wir ja quasi fahren 

ich schau mir das mal auf Maps an wenn ich zu hause bin 

was ist eine schwinge?

^^


----------



## Joern71 (18. Dezember 2012)

Eine Schwinge hat nur ein Fully (vollgefedert) 
Das ist das bewegliche Teil hinter dem Tretlager an dem das Hinterrad hängt .
Hab es mir ebend nach meiner Matschtour mal angesehen AUTSCH ! Da muss ich Morgen mal ran sonst versau ich mir meinen neuen Rahmen !! Die Kette hat schon richtig reingesägt.
Morgen fahr ich auch wieder . Wahrscheinlich ab Kiebitzkrug ins Hochmoor für 1-2 Stunden.
Macht auch spass aber ohne krasse Schlammorgie .


----------



## Gr1zzly (18. Dezember 2012)

Huhu, hab ab den 21.12.2012 auch Zeit ohne Ende, endlich Urlaub  17 Tage. 

Also wäre ich auch bei so ziemlich allem dabei was Biken Angeht!

Fahrten von 2-4 Stunden sind kein Problem 

Fahre eigentlich oft am Maschsee herum, oder auch öfters Richtung Celle, und gelegentlich auch nach Springe, bin aber auch für andere Orte bereit^^

MFG


----------



## Joern71 (18. Dezember 2012)

Super !
Bitte nochmal anklopfen wenn es soweit ist !
Fahre Morgen ja nochmal ins Moor nach der Fahrrad Pflege und versuche mir zu merken wo es lang geht da ich viel frei Schnauze fahre .
Die Tour die ich morgen fahre hat was von Trail und Cross mit viel Natur.


----------



## oelg (18. Dezember 2012)

wann fährst du denn ins moor los? vll kann ich ja rumkommen!


----------



## Joern71 (18. Dezember 2012)

oelg schrieb:


> wann fährst du denn ins moor los? vll kann ich ja rumkommen!


12.00 Tankstelle Kiebitzkrug ?


----------



## oelg (18. Dezember 2012)

Das ist etwas früh, ich kann erst ab 15 Uhr glaub ich, erfahre icherst morgen früh,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joern71 (18. Dezember 2012)

oelg schrieb:


> Das ist etwas früh, ich kann erst ab 15 Uhr glaub ich, erfahre icherst morgen früh,


Sag bescheid wenn du es weisst .
Bis morgen


----------



## Martin31008 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo allerseits. 

Ich bin auch endlich nach Hannover gezogen (Expo-Park) habe ebenfalls Urlaub und bin jeden Tag fürs Fahren zu haben. 

Biketechnisch habe ich momentan 2 Stevens Hardtails zur Verfügung, ein 26er S4 und ein 28er X3.

Über Winter baue ich mir ein Aspin Rennrad und ein City Flight auf.

Könnentechnisch passe ich in die 2-3h 50km Schublade, jedenfalls im Winter.

Für gewöhnlich fahre ich Mittellandkanal, Eilenriede, Maschsee, Leinemasch.

Freue mich beim nächsten Termin dabei zu sein.


----------



## Joern71 (20. Dezember 2012)

Servus !
Da können wir ja bald mal im Rudel fahren ! War gestern mit oelg bei mir in Kananohe unterwegs und es toll mal nicht alleine zu fahren . Bei Tageslicht wärs aber besser !
Wenn Du Martin vorher in Elze gewohnt hast kennst Du doch bestimmt den Kananoher Forst ?


----------



## Martin31008 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich komme aus dem anderen 31008 Elze, bei Hildesheim.

Derzeit versuche ich noch einen semi integrierten Steuersatz zu bekommen, aber die grossen Händler sind wohl alle bescheuert.

Samstag scheints ja wieder interessant zu werden für eine Ausfahrt, heute (Freitag) wars zwar weiß aber sehr matschig.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## oelg (22. Dezember 2012)

@Joern Also am 27 und oder 28. vormittags?!

Gße und frohes Fest, guten Rutsch und so weida!


----------



## Joern71 (22. Dezember 2012)

Servus !
Ich wünsche auch Dir und allen anderen schöne Feiertage ! 
27 er hört sich gut an ! Wäre 13.00 Uhr o.K. ? 
Wär toll wenn Du mir den Benther Berg zeigen könntest !?
Wenn noch mehr mitwollen nochbesser !! Das Weihnachtsessen muss wieder weg !!!!!!
Bis denne


----------



## oelg (23. Dezember 2012)

Am 27. hab ich nur bis 14 Uhr zeit, deswegen Vormittags. sonst am 28  ?


----------



## Joern71 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo !
Kann am 27 ten zu jeder Zeit ! Sach an und los gehts ! Wenn noch mehr mit kommen geeeerne !
Bis bald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelg (24. Dezember 2012)

Dann sag ich mal 9 oder 10 Uhr Vormittag?


----------



## Joern71 (24. Dezember 2012)

10.00 Uhr wär super ! 
Ich komm mit dem Auto dahin  hast Du einen Tip wegen Treffpunkt ?


----------



## Joern71 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hab jetzt ne neue strecke im Otternhagener Moor . Super Trailstrecke !! Wenig Matsch und viele glitschige Wurzeln und zig mögliche Routen.


----------



## Gr1zzly (25. Dezember 2012)

Könnte auch am 27.12 um 10 Uhr, wo wollt ihr euch Treffen? 

MFG


----------



## Joern71 (25. Dezember 2012)

Das muss oelg noch ansagen da ich von Resse aus mit dem Auto dahin komme.
Vieleicht kannst Du ja einen Vorschlag machen wegen Parken/Treffen ?


----------



## oelg (25. Dezember 2012)

Am benther Berg, ich such das mal bei google maps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joern71 (25. Dezember 2012)

Laut Google Earth ist wenn man am Hotel Benther Berg dran vorbei fährt ein großer Parkplatz !?
Wär das was ?


----------



## oelg (26. Dezember 2012)

wenn ich das richtig sehe starte ich immer hier: 52.356044,9.641179  da ist auch ein parkplatz


----------



## Joern71 (26. Dezember 2012)

Geht klar !
10.oouhr 
Bis denne


----------



## Gr1zzly (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsch euch beiden viel Spaß, kann leider morgen nicht kommen!

MFG


----------



## oelg (26. Dezember 2012)

Schade!


----------



## Joern71 (26. Dezember 2012)

Find ich auch !


----------



## Joern71 (26. Dezember 2012)

Servus !
Willst Du morgen mit ?


----------



## Joern71 (26. Dezember 2012)

Servus !
Willste morgen mit ?


----------



## Gr1zzly (26. Dezember 2012)

Kleine Plan Änderung ich komme doch bin dann um 10 Uhr oder davor beim 52.356044,9.641179 

MFG


----------



## oelg (27. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut, bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (27. Dezember 2012)

Da habt Ihr ja echt gutes Wetter erwischt heute 
Wie sieht's aus auf und um den Benther Berg?

Ich hätte da mal 'nen Vorschlag:

Sonntag Jahresabschlusstour???

Je nachdem, was das Wetter so sagt und worauf wir so Bock haben. Entweder Benther / Gehrdener oder bei richtig guten Bedingungen Deister?

Hoffe, Ihr habt ein paar schöne Feiertage hinter Euch!

P.S. Ich bitte doch wohl um rege Beteiligung!!!


----------



## Joern71 (27. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gern !
Hat heute echt spaß gemacht . Ich dachte ich hätte schon sowas wie Kondition ?
War NIX! Aber ich arbeite dran EHRLICH !!


----------



## Gr1zzly (27. Dezember 2012)

Joa mal schauen, war echt Top heute  

Sagt beischeid wenn was geht 

PS: Ich überlege ob ich vom 30.12 auf den 31.12 also nachts um ca. 0-1 Uhr ein Paar runden um die Eilenriede zu fahren 

MFG


----------



## Barti88 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand spontan lust ne Runde zudrehen? Wo und was ist mir relativ egal... hauptsache raus in die Sonne


----------



## Girl (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich heute Abend


----------



## Joern71 (28. Dezember 2012)

Servus !
Nachttour Eilenriede ? Cool  bin dabei !
Kenn mich da gar nicht aus . Wenn wieder was mit Koordinaten geht wie Benther Berg wär Spitze !


----------



## Fettpresse (28. Dezember 2012)

Gr1zzly schrieb:


> Joa mal schauen, war echt Top heute
> 
> Sagt beischeid wenn was geht
> 
> ...




Das klingt interessant


----------



## Hitzi (29. Dezember 2012)

Gr1zzly schrieb:


> Joa mal schauen, war echt Top heute
> 
> Sagt beischeid wenn was geht
> 
> ...



Das klingt gut..... Hätte dann zwar schon eine Frühschicht in den Beinen.... aber warum nicht...... 
Locker rollen oder heizen? 
Wo soll den das Treffen sein?


----------



## Barti88 (29. Dezember 2012)

wäre ich vorher nicht im Pferdeturm zum Eishockey gucken, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei (danach ist meist schlecht mit im dunkeln Wald rumzuheitzen  )....wohne ja schließlich fast direkt an der Eilenriede. Aber falls nochmal wer hier unterwegs ist, bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelg (29. Dezember 2012)

Wann denn? Heute oder morgen?


----------



## Gr1zzly (29. Dezember 2012)

Hm vor dem Zoo Haupteingang um halb 1 am 31.12

Hier noch ein Screenshot vom Treffenpunkt 



Wir können ja wenn ihr lust habt auch dann um den Maschee fahren, ich würde sagen wir entscheiden einfach spontan vor Ort

MFG


----------



## Joern71 (29. Dezember 2012)

Supi !
Bin dabei


----------



## Unplugged (29. Dezember 2012)

Also morgen fährt niemand? Hmm 
Wenn ich morgen starte, schreibe ich kurzfristig noch was hier rein.

Und ob ich heute nacht fahrtüchtig bin, weiß ich jetzt noch nicht 
Wenn mich aber der Ehrgeiz packt, komm ich - mit den Lampen an - zum Zoo, wobei 'die Lampen an haben' hier zweideutig zu verstehen ist


----------



## Gr1zzly (29. Dezember 2012)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Also morgen fährt niemand? Hmm
> Wenn ich morgen starte, schreibe ich kurzfristig noch was hier rein.
> 
> Und ob ich heute nacht fahrtüchtig bin, weiß ich jetzt noch nicht
> Wenn mich aber der Ehrgeiz packt, komm ich - mit den Lampen an - zum Zoo, wobei 'die Lampen an haben' hier zweideutig zu verstehen ist



Nicht Heute Nacht sondern am 31 Dez!!! Heute Nacht ist erst der 30.12!


----------



## Barti88 (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich wäre morgenfrüh dabei!! Vorschlag wäre treffen am Hbf so gegen halb 12, ab in Zug Richtung Deister!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (29. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, halb zwölf Schwanz. Noch jemand?

Tja, da hätte ich heute nacht ja ziemlich doof rumgestanden am Zoo 
Weiß auch nicht, wieso ich das verwechselt hab


----------



## Hitzi (29. Dezember 2012)

Gr1zzly schrieb:


> Hm vor dem Zoo Haupteingang um halb 1 am 31.12
> 
> Hier noch ein Screenshot vom Treffenpunkt
> 
> ...


Ich entscheide das mal morgen nach der Frühschicht im Deister....

Wer da noch Lust hat ist gerne eingeladen.... Um 08.30 Uhr auf dem Benther Berg ganz oben am Fundament. Wir sind schon mind. 5 Biker....

Von dort über den Gehrdener in den Deister.

Meistens 10 Uhr - Bahnhof Egestorf oder Waldkater Parkplatz..... wird aber auf der Fahrt entschieden.....  2- 3 Mal den Deister hoch und über die Felder nach Hannover zurück...... 14 - 15 Uhr wieder hier


----------



## oelg (29. Dezember 2012)

Das klingt cool, wenn ich da mithalten kann


----------



## oelg (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich verusch pünktlich um 8:30 da zu sein


----------



## Joern71 (29. Dezember 2012)

Nabend !
Versteh  ich richtig das in der Nacht vom 30 auf den 31 um 0.30 uhr nix läuft ?
SCHADE !
Wenn trotz Eurer Deister Tour was geht sagt bitte bescheid.
Wenn Ihr vorher im Deister atacke gemacht habt könnte ich dann Nachts noch mithalten (HIHI)


----------



## Unplugged (29. Dezember 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Um 08.30 Uhr auf dem Benther Berg ganz oben am Fundament



Och man, so früh schaffen wir das doch nicht 

Was / wo fahrt Ihr denn so im Deister? Vielleicht fahren wir uns morgen ja noch über den Weg?! Wir sind zu zweit mit Focus Hardtail und Bergamont Fully, also schreit uns ruhig an, wenn Ihr uns seht


----------



## Hitzi (29. Dezember 2012)

Also 2 - 3 Trails schaffen wir.... und welche hängt davon ab, wo wir lang fahren.... 

La*** only, F**rn, Ü*0, Ba***e, Gr*b, Kl*.... 

Wir sind mit 2 x Canyon, CUBE, Spezialized etc. unterwegs

Alle Ü 40


----------



## oelg (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich was noch nie im deister  l**** only klingt da vielversprechend ^^ bis morgen!


----------



## Hitzi (30. Dezember 2012)

Das hat ja schon mal geklappt 

Ich habe nach 78 Km in 5:35 Stunden Frühschicht keine Ambitionen mehr für einen Nightride 

Vielleicht beim nächsten tollen Termin oder Vorschlag


----------



## Joern71 (30. Dezember 2012)

Respekt !
Bei mir warns 35 km und mich bringen meine knie um
guten rutsch euch allen !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr1zzly (30. Dezember 2012)

Kommt heute noch jemand um 0:30 zum Zoo?

MFG


----------



## Hitzi (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin raus....


----------



## mpmarv (31. Dezember 2012)

Sorry für derzeitige Inaktivität, bin voll auf dem ENduro Trip und mir tut täglich bei gesamter Körper weh, es ist so schön 

Mein Vorsatz 2013: Gleichgewicht MTB / Enduro finden


----------



## Unplugged (2. Januar 2013)

Ist diese Woche schon was geplant?

Übrigens frohes & sturzfreies Neues Euch allen!


----------



## oelg (2. Januar 2013)

Freitag um 9 Uhr 15 den benther hoch und runter


----------



## Girl (3. Januar 2013)

Und ausserhalb normaler Arbeitszeiten?


----------



## Hitzi (3. Januar 2013)

Für Freitag, also morgen, und außerhalb der normalen Arbeitszeit,  ist auch ein Nightride im Deister geplant.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10189649#post10189649


----------



## Hitzi (4. Januar 2013)

Nightride fällt aus


----------



## Girl (4. Januar 2013)

Wegen dem guten Wetter?

Wenn es gar so rutschig über Wurzeln geht tu ich mich schon etwas schwer.
Deister muss ich im dunkeln derzeit wirklich nicht bei dem Matsch haben.
Aber wir können gern mal einen Nightride machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (4. Januar 2013)

Ich muss mir das momentane Geglibsche im Deister auch nicht wirklich geben...
Aber da meine Kollegen sich gerade alle krank melden, fällt biken für mich diese Woche ohnehin komplett aus 

Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder, gern auch mal wieder abends


----------



## Girl (4. Januar 2013)

Wochenende könnte ich einrichten, so zwei drei Stunden Benthe Gehrden.
Wer hat Lust?
Eventuell auch im dunkeln.


----------



## Jet Stream (4. Januar 2013)

Auf ´nen Nightride hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock.
Aber auf den Glitsch im Deister habe ich derzeit auch keine Lust. 
Gibt es Alternativrouten?


----------



## Girl (4. Januar 2013)

Benthe Gehrden


----------



## Unplugged (7. Januar 2013)

Wochenende? Gern Samstag UND Sonntag!


----------



## Girl (7. Januar 2013)

Ok, lässt sich einrichten. 
Aber nicht wieder ablenken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (7. Januar 2013)

Die Ablenkung muss arbeiten...


----------



## Girl (8. Januar 2013)

Samstag 10Uhr
Benthe, Gehrden und eventuell Deister
Ca. 70km und 700Hm

Treffpunkt Aegi


----------



## Unplugged (8. Januar 2013)

Check!


----------



## oelg (9. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte heute um 15.15 durch die eilenriede Brettern. Da ich direkt aus der Penne komme wollte ich am eisstadion anfangen. Also wer Bock hat. Einfach melden


----------



## Hitzi (10. Januar 2013)

http://kultur.zdf.de/

EOFT... The Best of..... Programm aus 2012

Noch auf der Fronstseite danach Mediathek...... bei dem Wetter ----- geiles Programm


----------



## Unplugged (12. Januar 2013)

So hier, Alex? 
Das Wetter war einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## mpmarv (13. Januar 2013)

Hab heute auch meine ersten 2 Stunden fürs Jahr geradelt, kaaaalt!


----------



## Shuttle (15. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen 

Ich(40)komme aus Garbsen und bin eigentlich aus einer anderen Sparte (Pedelec) Momentan fahre ich ein Wheeler e-Falcon und bin ein bis zwei mal die Woche auf Tour.
Meine Heimstrecke verläuft von Garbsen Stelingen, Mittellandkanal Höhe Conti, am Kanal entlang bis Dedensen, durch die Felder bis Bantorf und dort auf den Deister. Bantorf ist für mich der Anfang vom Deister wo ich den Kammweg einmal bis Höhe Bredenbeck abfahre. danach dann Gerdener, Benther und wieder über Letter an den Leineauen zurück.

Auch auf die Gefahr das Ihr Euch mit einem E-Biker nicht zusammen tun möchtet, frage ich Euch trotzdem ob der eine oder andere Interesse hat Heute Abend (Dienstag) ne Runde zu machen. Ich fahre im Flachen teils ohne Unterstützung und bin auch kein Sportler was bedeutet ich drehe meine Runden nur um Fit zu werden und Gewicht zu reduzieren. Die besagte Strecke beläuft sich auf ca. 75 bis maximal 90 km und 800-900 hm (ca. 3,5-4,5 Std.)

Da mir das E-Biken zwar Spass bereitet aber nicht das Mass aller Dinge ist habe ich mir bei BMC einen Trailfox bestellt. Damit möchte ich meine neue Leidenschaft Biken noch Intensiver austoben, habe am 15.10. angefangen mein Umland auf dem Bike zu erkunden.

Einfach nur Spass haben....kein Profisport. 

Würde mich freuen wenn ich die Runde nicht mehr allein fahren muss......

Viele Grüße


----------



## Girl (15. Januar 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> So hier, Alex?
> Das Wetter war einfach nur geil!!!





Passt, hast Du gut gemacht.


----------



## Unplugged (15. Januar 2013)

Mag Freitag fahren, ist jemand tagsüber dabei? Evtl. machen wir zusätzlich auch noch abends 'ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shuttle (15. Januar 2013)

Ich werde am Freitag keine Zeit haben, sonst wäre gern mal dabei. 

http://www.komoot.de/tour/606347 

Ich werde mich morgen gegen 17 Uhr auf den Weg machen. Benther Berg gegen 18 Uhr überqueren.

Interesse?


----------



## Unplugged (15. Januar 2013)

Da hast Du Dir ja was vorgenommen... Und dann auch noch im Dunkeln 

Hab leider keine Zeit, aber ein anderes Mal gern.


----------



## Girl (15. Januar 2013)

Hoffentlich gibts morgen wieder Neuschnee  
Wenn Schnee liegt ist Benthe auch ganz nett 

Samstag Vormittag wäre ich für ein kurze knackige Runde zu haben.


----------



## mpmarv (15. Januar 2013)

Mich hat es gestern 3 mal böse verrissen. Gefrorene Spurrillen mit schöner Eisschicht durch Schnee bedeckt. Man sieht es nicht kommen und zack Vorderrad Slide mit Herzinfaktfaktor


----------



## Joern71 (16. Januar 2013)

moin !
das mit den rillen hab ich jeden tag auf dem weg zur arbeit  :-(
fahr jetzt soviel straße wie nie zu vor.
da kann ich wenigstens klickpedal fahren üben.
hab mal gelesen : wer nicht stürzt fährt nicht am limit !


----------



## Shuttle (16. Januar 2013)

Im dunkeln ist nicht so Ideal aber andere Möglichkeiten habe ich nicht....
13 std. schaffe 05:00 Anfangen an 6 Tagen der Woche. Bin froh das ich mich zum radln motivieren kann.

 verdammt ich werde morgen fahren müssen.
Schwiegereltern haben heut zum Essen geladen...total vergessen


Also ich werde morgen ne Runde fahren ab ca. 18 Uhr Benther Berg

Freitag kann ich leider nicht. Samstag wirds es auch erst später etwas.

Sonnatag ist Ideal 

fahrt Ihr eigentlich mit spikes?


----------



## Girl (16. Januar 2013)

Joern71 schrieb:


> hab mal gelesen : wer nicht stürzt fährt nicht am limit !




Wer stürzt kennt sein Limit nicht  
Oder besser: Wer stürzt war zu lange schnell und kommt abrupt zum Stillstand


----------



## Girl (16. Januar 2013)

Nein wir haben keine Spikes, fahren eigentlich unsere "Sommer"Reifen weiter.
Die haben schon gut Grip
Spikes gehen sicherlich auf Eis genial aber wie lässt sich der Rest fahren?

Wir sind heute Abend auch unterwegs, bei dem Wetter muss man einfach raus.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Shuttle (16. Januar 2013)

Spikes haben nur einen Nachteil, ohne Schnee und Eis ist ein Abrollgeräusch vorhanden welches auf Asphalt schon "laut" ist aber für die, die kein oder wenig Asphalt fahren, sehr genial. Einzig der Gripp verliert auf Asphalt MINIMAL.
Ich kann es nur empfehlen zumindest vorn einen Spike Reifen zu montieren. 

Stelle auch gern mein Bike zum testen der Spikes bereit. (Natürlich nicht über den Deister) 
Wer einfach mal eine vereiste Straße mit Spikes befahren möchte, nur zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelg (16. Januar 2013)

Ich könnte Freitag ab 14 Uhr.

Im Moment fahr ich die racing Ralph, war damit gestern am benther und es war der Hammer!


----------



## oelg (16. Januar 2013)

Ach und kennt jemand den bikepark in Bad salzdetfurth ? Lohnt  sich das da hinzufahren um als Anfänger zu üben?


----------



## sundancer (16. Januar 2013)

In Bad Salzdetfurth gibt es nenn Bikepark? Seit wann denn und gibts dazu irgendwelche Infos?


----------



## oelg (16. Januar 2013)

Laut der offiziellen Bad s. Internet Seite wurde der 2012 gebaut. Letztes Wochenende war da ne cyclocross Meisterschaft, ein Kumpel war da und so bin ich darauf gestoßen.  

Auf der Homepage von Bad s. Findet man nur keine genaue anfahrt


----------



## Unplugged (16. Januar 2013)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall als Tagesausflug. Im Bikepark kann man ganz nett rumhüpfen und die Trails rund um Bad S. sind auch einen Abstecher wert.

Ich werde Freitag schon vormittags los, aber abends werden wir definitiv auch noch 'ne beleuchtete Runde drehen.


----------



## Girl (16. Januar 2013)

Gib mal Info wegen der Abendrunde, so lange das Wetter so ist muss ich mit dem Rad unbedingt raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (16. Januar 2013)

War heute schon, bah war das kalt!


----------



## Dimanh (16. Januar 2013)

hallo mit einander.. Ich wohne am nördlichem Stadtrand von hannover (bin aber natürlich bereit in die stadt zu kommen oder maschsee...) ich fahre gerne dirtbike und suche halt noch andere leute die gerne fahren und auch in Hannover wohnen 
Lg.


----------



## oelg (16. Januar 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall als Tagesausflug. Im Bikepark kann man ganz nett rumhüpfen und die Trails rund um Bad S. sind auch einen Abstecher wert.
> 
> Ich werde Freitag schon vormittags los, aber abends werden wir definitiv auch noch 'ne beleuchtete Runde drehen.



also wegen bad s. findet man die trails gut?

ich hab noch kein gps gerät und wollte sonntag vll mal mit dem auto hinfahren. im sommer geb ich mir die 50 km anreise mit sicherheit mit dem rad, aber nicht bei minusgraden 

mal sehen ob man im netz genaurere wegbeschreibungen findet, aber für jede hilfe bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Unplugged (16. Januar 2013)

Ist eigentlich alles gut zu finden, wir sind z.B. mal die Bundesligastrecke gefahren http://sportstadt.bad-salzdetfurth.de/media/custom/2004_136_1.PDF?1345712253

Oben auf dem Berg gibt's noch mehr Trails.
Der Bikepark ist auf der anderen Seite der Gleise und hinterm Bikepark geht's auch wieder hoch in den Wald. Man kann auf jeden Fall so'n bisschen Zeit da verbringen


----------



## Unplugged (16. Januar 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Gib mal Info wegen der Abendrunde, so lange das Wetter so ist muss ich mit dem Rad unbedingt raus.



Mach ich!


----------



## oelg (17. Januar 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich alles gut zu finden, wir sind z.B. mal die Bundesligastrecke gefahren http://sportstadt.bad-salzdetfurth.de/media/custom/2004_136_1.PDF?1345712253
> 
> Oben auf dem Berg gibt's noch mehr Trails.
> Der Bikepark ist auf der anderen Seite der Gleise und hinterm Bikepark geht's auch wieder hoch in den Wald. Man kann auf jeden Fall so'n bisschen Zeit da verbringen



Genau sowas hab ich gesucht! Damit man nicht völlig planlos ist    Hat vielleicht jemand Lust am Sonntag zwei Anfänger zu begleiten?


----------



## trixter78 (17. Januar 2013)

Ein paar Infos zum Bikepark...

Parkplatz: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.057...10.003781&spn=0.01078,0.027874&num=1&t=m&z=16

Infoseite: http://sportstadt.bad-salzdetfurth.de/Cyclocross/Bike-und-Outdoorpark

Momentan ist es halt ganz schön matschig. Die Northshores sind mit Hühnerdraht überzogen...sollten also ganz gut fahrbar sein.
Bei 50km Anfahrt würde ich vielleicht doch auf etwas besseres Wetter warten


----------



## oelg (17. Januar 2013)

ach, ich hab grade erst angefangen richtig mountainbike zu fahren, da kann ich mich von 50 km nicht abschrecken lassen


----------



## Hitzi (17. Januar 2013)

Ich finde die Strecke in Badse zwar interessant aber dafür 50 Km Anreise würde ich mir persönlich sparen 

Man sollte von der Strecke nicht nicht zuviel erwarten  Und so lang ist sie ja nun auch nicht......

Alternativ kann man den Benther, Gehrdener oder noch besser in den Deister düsen.....

Finde ich persönlich etwas besser......


----------



## Shuttle (18. Januar 2013)

Ich nehme alles zurück
Spikes sind ja Klasse aber bringen im Deister ab 5 cm Schnee nur Nachteile.
http://www.komoot.de/tour/607771
Wenn dann noch ein Quad über die Wege geprügelt wurde, so das der lose Schnee von 12-15cm mit ein Fahrspuren durchzogen ist, kommt zumindest bei meinem können, unweigerlich 2-3 mal die Situation wo das Vorderrad zwar nach recht oder links fahren soll aber ......... nun gut is ja nur Schnee Dafür ist der Deister jetzt 1-2 cm flacher als vorher und ich war zum Glück allein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (18. Januar 2013)

Shuttle schrieb:


> Ich nehme alles zurück
> Spikes sind ja Klasse aber bringen im Deister ab 5 cm Schnee nur Nachteile.
> http://www.komoot.de/tour/607771
> Wenn dann noch ein Quad über die Wege geprügelt wurde, so das der lose Schnee von 12-15cm mit ein Fahrspuren durchzogen ist, kommt zumindest bei meinem können, unweigerlich 2-3 mal die Situation wo das Vorderrad zwar nach recht oder links fahren soll aber ......... nun gut is ja nur Schnee Dafür ist der Deister jetzt 1-2 cm flacher als vorher und ich war zum Glück allein.....



 Das hab ich mir gedacht, sonst würden ALLE mit Spikes fahren


----------



## Girl (18. Januar 2013)

*Was nun mit heute Abend?*


----------



## Unplugged (18. Januar 2013)

Ich schreib nachher nochmal, ich warte noch auf 'ne Nachricht von Barti wegen der Uhrzeit. Treffen wir uns wieder am Aegi?

Bin heute morgen nicht gefahren, zwei Touren am Tag macht das Knie doch noch nicht mit, also wird heute abend auf jeden Fall gestartet


----------



## Girl (18. Januar 2013)

Treffpunkt ist mir egal, können auch das rote Ding am Maschsee machen oder die Stadionbrücke über die Ihme.

Denke wenn wir Benthe fahren sollte das heute reichen, Planung ca. 30-40km und 500Hm
Uhrzeit ist mir egal, denke so ab 17:30Uhr bis 19Uhr treffen


----------



## Barti88 (18. Januar 2013)

Das war doch schick  

Die Km haben wa ja geschafft, nur die Hm nicht so ganz 
Unglaublich wie der Schnee einem zu schaffen macht!


----------



## Unplugged (18. Januar 2013)

Yeah, war richtig cool 
Aber ich greif' jetzt erstmal wieder zum Voltaren


----------



## knubii (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo hannoveranischen Radlfreunde,

das Schicksal wollte wohl nicht, dass ich mal mit euch fahre. Hatte bisher vor, wenns wärmer wird mit euch mitzufahren. 

Aber... Mein Fahrrad wurde gestern (17.01.2013) geklaut 
Es wäre nett, wenn ihr Ausschau halten könntet. Tatort war auf dem Lindener Marktplatz/Posthornstraße, Linden.
Falls ihr Hinweise etc. habt, bitte ich euch mir eine PN zu schicken oder die Polizei zu benachrichtigen. 

keep ridin'

trauernd,
knubi


----------



## Unplugged (19. Januar 2013)

Mist, das ist echt ärgerlich... Was sagt die Versicherung dazu?


----------



## Gr1zzly (19. Januar 2013)

Jemand Lust heute oder Morgen Vormittags Hannover Grüner Ring zu fahren 80km 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shuttle (19. Januar 2013)

Wäre auch Interessant 80 km ohne Höhenmeter.
Komme hier aber erste gegen 14°° wech.....


----------



## Gr1zzly (19. Januar 2013)

Shuttle schrieb:


> Wäre auch Interessant 80 km ohne Höhenmeter.
> Komme hier aber erste gegen 14°° wech.....



Das doofe ist ja, musste meine Sigma PowerLED wegschicken, (Kabelbruch) jetzt hab ich als Ersatz eine Billig Sigma Lampe, und wenn wir erst 14 Uhr Losfahren wird es ja schon ab 16:30 Dunkel, und die Lampe taugt mal gar nicht wo es komplett dunkel ist, daher der Vorschlag mit Vormittag.

Wie sieht es bei dir morgen Vormittags aus? 

MFG


----------



## Shuttle (19. Januar 2013)

Wann würdest Du starten wollen, und vor allem wo?


----------



## oelg (19. Januar 2013)

Ich kann morgen wieder nicht zur frühschicht, die Freundin kommt mit und wir üben erstmal in Ruhe am benther. Da hab ich ja auch noch was zu tun, bis ich alles da fahren kann  wer uns helfen will ist dazu gerne eingeladen. Zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr am benther. 

Ride on


----------



## Gr1zzly (19. Januar 2013)

Shuttle schrieb:


> Wann würdest Du starten wollen, und vor allem wo?



Sry bin schon losgedüst, bin vom Altwarmbüchner See Losgefahren, wohn hier in der nähe  leider hab ich mich nach ca. 50km leicht verfahren, hab noch immer keine Note 2 Halterung kenne, noch die Strecke zu schlecht, zwar ist fast alles Blau Markiert usw. aber dennoch übersieht man schnell was oder der gleichen 

Wenn du noch lust hast können wir ja morgen nochmal fahren aber ist echt geil im Schnee Bike zu fahren 

Am ende bin ich dennoch 81.5 km gefahren  grob zu hälfte am den Grünen Basis Ring 

Siehe hier http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3140/m2sxvavd_jpg.htm

Würde sagen zu 80% auf Schnee gefahren  daher nur eine Durchschnitt Km/h von knapp 21

PS: Hab jetzt Oruxmaps mit Hannover und Umland drauf, diesmal sollte das verfahren der Vergangenheit angehören!

MFG


----------



## Shuttle (20. Januar 2013)

Ich werde heute auch den Grünen Ring fahren.
Ca. 11:30 Start am Kanal (Conti Stöcken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr1zzly (20. Januar 2013)

Shuttle schrieb:


> Ich werde heute auch den Grünen Ring fahren.
> Ca. 11:30 Start am Kanal (Conti Stöcken)



In welche Richtung fährst du von Conti ausgesehen Richtung Altwarmbüchnersee oder die andere Richtung?


----------



## Shuttle (20. Januar 2013)

Ich würde natürlich in deine Richtung starten.


----------



## Gr1zzly (20. Januar 2013)

Shuttle schrieb:


> Ich würde natürlich in deine Richtung starten.



Kannst du ungefähr sagen wann du beim Altwarmbüchnersee bist?

Gerade Nachgeschaut, sind ja ca. 30km von Stöckerner Conti bis zum Altwarmbüchnersee  also ca. um 13Uhr?, Ich würde sagen ich komme dir einfach Entgegen fahre dann so um 12:30 los oder bist du schneller unterwegs? 

Kennst den weg Auswendig?


----------



## Mr.John (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es in Hannover so etwas wie ein Schrottplatz für Fahrräder, wo man günstig an Ersatzteile kommt?

Danke!

Gruß,
Mr.John


----------



## Shuttle (20. Januar 2013)

Gr1zzly schrieb:


> Kannst du ungefähr sagen wann du beim Altwarmbüchnersee bist?
> 
> Gerade Nachgeschaut, sind ja ca. 30km von Stöckerner Conti bis zum Altwarmbüchnersee  also ca. um 13Uhr?, Ich würde sagen ich komme dir einfach Entgegen fahre dann so um 12:30 los oder bist du schneller unterwegs?
> 
> Kennst den weg Auswendig?



Machen wir so.


----------



## Girl (21. Januar 2013)

Heute Abend jemand Lust etwas zu rollen?


----------



## Gr1zzly (21. Januar 2013)

Auf was hast den Lust?  Und zu welcher Uhrzeit bin erst gegen 15:35 aus der Arbeit raus!

MFG


----------



## Girl (21. Januar 2013)

Bei mir wirds nicht vor 17Uhr und dann eine entspannte Runde Eilenriede oder Benthe.
So das man auch ca. 2h unterwegs ist. Soll ja noch etwas Schnee runterkommen.


----------



## Shuttle (21. Januar 2013)

Mist da wäre ich gern wieder dabei gewesen, leider habe ich Gestern meinen Antrieb zerbröselt....... Ich hoffe mein Bike kommt noch diese Woche.............


----------



## Girl (21. Januar 2013)

Shuttle schrieb:


> Mist da wäre ich gern wieder dabei gewesen, leider habe ich Gestern meinen Antrieb zerbröselt....... Ich hoffe mein Bike kommt noch diese Woche.............



Was ist denn zerbröselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shuttle (21. Januar 2013)

Die Lagerung am Hinterrad macht richtig gut Geräusche. 
Der Widerstand ist zu hoch um touren damit zu fahren.


----------



## Girl (21. Januar 2013)

Schnee und Salz, ist derzeit echt ein Problem.
Ich hab gestern auch mein Tretlager zerlegt, ausgewaschen und frisch gefettet, übern Winter muss ich mit dem Antrieb noch kommen.


----------



## Mr.John (21. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man in Hannover günstig an Ersatzteile kommt? Gibt's so etwas wie ein Schrottplatz für Fahrräder?


----------



## oelg (21. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre morgen früh zum Benther, wenn jemand lust hat mitzukommen, ich bin den ganzen vormittag zu haben


----------



## Hitzi (21. Januar 2013)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man in Hannover günstig an Ersatzteile kommt? Gibt's so etwas wie ein Schrottplatz für Fahrräder?



Ja, auf jedem Flohmarkt in Hülle und Fülle.... aber es ist wirklich viel Schrott dabei 

Ansonsten Bikemarkt


----------



## Mr.John (21. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ja, auf jedem Flohmarkt in Hülle und Fülle.... aber es ist wirklich viel Schrott dabei
> 
> Ansonsten Bikemarkt



Naja, ein Flohamrkt ist ziemlich unspezifisch. 

Welchen Bikemarkt meinst du genau?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. Januar 2013)

Mit bikemarkt meinte hitzi wahrscheinlich den Kleinanzeigenbereich des Forums, zu erreichen über die Schaltfläche bikemarkt ganz oben 

Wenn du dich lieber regional beschränken willst, kannst du auch mal in den diversen deister-themen nachfragen, viele die dort regelmäßig mitlesen, kommen auch aus Hannover und der näheren Umgebung.

Um welche Ersatzteile geht es dir denn genau?


----------



## Hitzi (22. Januar 2013)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Naja, ein Flohamrkt ist ziemlich unspezifisch.
> 
> Welchen Bikemarkt meinst du genau?



Wie Darkwing schon ausführte, meinte ich den Bikemarkt im hiesigen Forum 

Und mit Flohmärkten meine ich die in Langenhagen und an der Messe jeweils am Samstag.

Den am Hohen Ufer kann man für solche Sachen nicht unbedingt empfehlen.

Und du hast auch sehr unspezifisch gefragt


----------



## Mr.John (22. Januar 2013)

Ich meinte so etwas wie Bremsen, Sattelstützen, Vorbauen, etc. Bei älteren Fahrrädern lohnt es sich nämlich nicht, neue Teile zu kaufen. Das wäre einfach nur zu teuer.
Z.B. brauche ich zurzeit neue V-Brakes für vorne.

Daher dachte ich an Schrottplätze für Fahrräder, wo man halt auch  "stöbern" kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barti88 (22. Januar 2013)

Also zu Fahrrad-Schrottplatz fällt mir nur der Platz vor dem Hbf. ein 
Da gammelt ja einiges vor sich hin!

Aber mit na ernsthaften und legalen Antwort kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## Unplugged (22. Januar 2013)

"...Ihr Innenmeniskus sieht etwas... hmm... naja aus..."

Möchte man so was von einer Chirurgin hören? Ich mach' dann mal ein paar Tage Pause


----------



## Girl (22. Januar 2013)

oelg schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen früh zum Benther, wenn jemand lust hat mitzukommen, ich bin den ganzen vormittag zu haben



Und wie wars?


----------



## oelg (22. Januar 2013)

War aus Zeitgründen nur auf den trails in der eilenrieder unterwegs, übel anstrengend. Aber die richtigen Sachen wie die strecke hinterm eisstadion waren schon derbe rutschig  also war ich Gang froh nicht am Berg gewesen zu sein ^^ jedenfalls nicht alleine  

Aber lustig wars


----------



## Gr1zzly (25. Januar 2013)

Hier nochmal die Lustige Strecke vom 20 Januar 2013


----------



## Shuttle (25. Januar 2013)

War super, sobald ich wieder was Fahrbares unter dem Hintern habe melde ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (25. Januar 2013)

War heute auch kurz unterwegs, unfassbar kalt, glaube ich hatte noch nie so wenig Spaß auf einer Runde. Die gesamte Strecke war kopfsteinpflasterartig gefrorener Boden, mir war am ganzen Körper kalt trotz 3 Schichten, nur Füße waren i.O. - Brille beschlagen, Hals hat vom atmen weh getan, Gesicht entweder gefroren oder ich hab keine Luft durch die Sturmhaube gekriegt... Das macht definitiv null Bock


----------



## Unplugged (26. Januar 2013)




----------



## Girl (26. Januar 2013)

der war gut


----------



## mpmarv (26. Januar 2013)

Alex (unplugged), bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit kommt natürlich kein Gefühl von Kälte auf.

Alex (girl), ok da kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## Unplugged (26. Januar 2013)




----------



## Girl (26. Januar 2013)

Schnell zu Popcorn und Bier greifen


----------



## Girl (26. Januar 2013)

Morgen jemand Bock zu biken?


----------



## oelg (26. Januar 2013)

jo! ich weiß noch nicht ob ich die frühschicht zum deister mitmache oder erst später mein glück am benther versuche. kommt denk ich aufs wetter drauf an


----------



## Unplugged (26. Januar 2013)

Ne, bei mir wird das wohl eher noch nix... 

Aber die Post ist angekommen, dann können wir uns nächste Woche mal die Reifen vorknöpfen


----------



## Girl (26. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mal ca. 10 oder 11Uhr treffen am Aegi oder Maschsee und dann ca. 30-40km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelg (26. Januar 2013)

ich muss halt nur um 14:30 auf der arbeit sein, aber wenn man um 10 loslegt könnte das ja klappen! hast du ne tour? sag mal wo lang!


----------



## Girl (26. Januar 2013)

Von wo kommst Du?
Ich komme von Bemerode, vielleicht können wir uns schon eher treffen.
Denke mal das Benthe fast reicht, die Streckenbedinungen werden nicht perfekt sein.
Maschsee-Benthe sind fast 10km, einmal rum, bissi hoch und runter, wieder zurück und wenn es nicht reicht eine Runde Eilenriede zum ausrolen, sollte reichen.


----------



## oelg (26. Januar 2013)

das klingt gut! ich komme ausm norden, also voll die andere richtung

dann treffen wir uns am maschsee? 

10 uhr sollte reichen, dann sind das 3,5 stunden, oder was meinst du?


----------



## Girl (26. Januar 2013)

Oki, 10 Uhr Maschsee, wo genau, am roten Ding oder beim Aspria


----------



## oelg (26. Januar 2013)

rotes ding kenn ich


----------



## oelg (6. Februar 2013)

ich wollte morgen vormittag/mittag ne runde drehen, so gegen halb 11 in der Nordstadt loslegen, hat jemand lust?`


----------



## Girl (8. Februar 2013)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag 11Uhr eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Martin31008 (9. Februar 2013)

Hier 
Ich 

der Einzelkämpfer


----------



## Girl (9. Februar 2013)

Ok, wir machen es vom Wetter abhängig welches Rad und wie weit wir fahren. 
Denke das wir mindestens 50km fahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shuttle (9. Februar 2013)

Ich würde auch gern aber ich werde Euch nur behindern.
Habe ne Zerrung in der Wade aber ich muss morgen mein neues testen. Da ich aber nicht der Supersportler bin werde ich erstmal ruhig zum Benther und dann zum Deister. 
Evtl. fährt man sich ja über den Weg (gelb/schwarze Jacke und schwarzes bmc unter dem dicken Hintern)


----------



## oelg (9. Februar 2013)

Ich werd heute feiern, je nach dem wies mir morgen geht! Schreibt man wo und wann treffen sind, dann kann man ja spontan sehen


----------



## Girl (9. Februar 2013)

Treffen grob 11:30uhr Maschsee, rotes Ding. 
Wenn's Wetter so bleibt könnte es eine schnelle Runde übern Deister werden.


----------



## Shuttle (9. Februar 2013)

Wie schnell Fahrt ihr im Schnitt?


----------



## Girl (9. Februar 2013)

Meine Planung für morgen wäre einmal über Benthe, Gehrden, Deister und wieder zurück.
Ca. 70km mit 700hm
Schnitt von 23-24km/h sollte möglich sein ohne zu viel zu schwitzen.


----------



## Girl (10. Februar 2013)

Treffen um eine halbe Stunde vorverlegt!
11Uhr rotes Ding am Maschsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (10. Februar 2013)

Danke fürs Vorverlegen... :-(

Also wenn noch jemand Lust hat auf ne kleine Runde oder quatschen, ich bin um 13Uhr am roten Ding.


----------



## Unplugged (11. Februar 2013)

Donnerstag 'ne Runde nightriden???


----------



## Girl (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin Donnerstag mit dabei, Uhrzeit?


----------



## Unplugged (12. Februar 2013)

Cool, ich schätze mal so gegen sechs? Ich komme Donnerstag erst aus Kassel wieder, kann ja dann unterwegs mal 'ne SMS schicken...


----------



## Girl (12. Februar 2013)

Ja kein Stress, ich bin für was halbwegs entspanntes übern Benther, eventuell Gehrden.


----------



## Unplugged (12. Februar 2013)

Ja, klingt gut! Benther war letztens bodenmäßig echt gut, Gehrdener können wir auch gern antesten. Wie es aussieht, muss ich danach wohl nach Wennigsen, mal sehen...


----------



## Unplugged (16. Februar 2013)

Ganz großes GPS- Kino, das wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten 
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Fettpresse (16. Februar 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Ganz großes GPS- Kino, das wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten
> Schönes Wochenende!




Hähh was ist das den?


----------



## Unplugged (16. Februar 2013)

Tja, nix als die Wahrheit...


----------



## Fettpresse (16. Februar 2013)

Würde mal sagen GPS spinnt wegen dem Nebel und der Feuchtigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (17. Februar 2013)

freier Fall!

äh Hallo zusammen, mein Name ist Christian und ich werd vermutlich im Sommer nach Hannover ziehen. Meine Freundin wohnt jetzt schon da, und so langsam wollen wir dann mal die MTB Strecken der Umgebung erkunden. Jetzt wollte ich hier mal in die Runde fragen, was man denn in/um Hannover so fahren kann? Also nen paar Sachen hab ich schon gelesen, Deister natürlich und Benther Berg. Auch hab ich gelesen dass ihr euch häufer am Maschsee trefft um von dort aus zusammen zu fahren. Ich würd mich supergern in den nächsten Wochen mal anschließen (wenn ich denn in Hannover bin und das Bike dabei hab), fänds cool wenn mir jemand nach und nach ein bisschen die Gegend zeigen könnte, den ein oder anderen versteckten Singletrail...und so.


----------



## Unplugged (17. Februar 2013)

Klar, bist herzlich willkommen! Sieh zu, dass Dein Rad schnell nach Hannover kommt 

Edit: Ha, das Wichtigste vergessen: Dienstag so ab 16:00 Uhr anyone?


----------



## Unplugged (18. Februar 2013)

Wie jetzt? Keiner dabei morgen?


----------



## Mzungu (18. Februar 2013)

Joa, umziehen werd ich ja erst im August. Aber jetzt im März bin ich für mind. 2 Wochen da wegen Praktikum, dann bring ich das MTB mal mit.
Wie sehen eure Touren denn so aus? Alos Länge, Trailanteil,Höhenmeter...nur damit ich ungefähr weiss worauf ich mich einlasse als Rheinländer ^^


----------



## Fettpresse (18. Februar 2013)

Bin gestern mal mit meinem 15 Jahre alten Hardtail die Trails am Benther Berg abgefahren. 

Schön schlammig wars, hat aber wahnsinng Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Unplugged (18. Februar 2013)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 10330758"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> Bin gestern mal mit meinem 15 Jahre alten Hardtail die Trails am Benther Berg abgefahren



Sag doch mal vorher Bescheid, wenn Du fährst, Du hast doch schließlich diesen Thread eröffnet 



Mzungu schrieb:


> Wie sehen eure Touren denn so aus?



Naja meistens so ca. 230 km mit 'nem 101er Schnitt 
Also wenn wir nur Benther Berg fahren, kommen wir meistens so auf 40km und ca. 300 - 400 hm ( mit dem Gehrdener werden's noch ein paar km mehr ) und Hannover- Deister & zurück, je nachdem, wie oft man hoch und runter fährt sind dann ca. 70- 80 km, schätze mal so um die 750 hm.?! Wenn wir mal ganz bequem sind, reisen wir auch mal mit der Bahn an, dann kann man im Deister natürlich noch mehr Höhenmeter fressen.

Ich fahr morgen jedenfalls auch wieder zum guten alten Benther


----------



## Mzungu (18. Februar 2013)

Ja geil.
40 km schaff ich, ob 400 hm bleibt abzuwarten. Meine bisherigen Touren lagen so bei 250 hm maximal. Aber man muss sich ja auch steigern können.
Wie sieht die Strecke denn aus? Waldautobahn, Wanderwege oder Singletrails?


----------



## Unplugged (18. Februar 2013)

Ach, die Höhenmeter schafft man ohne Weiteres. Weganteile sowohl als auch, soviel Trail wie möglich. Wenn man zum Deister rüber fährt, muss man natürlich erstmal auf den Forstwegen ein paar Kilometer schrubben.


----------



## Mzungu (18. Februar 2013)

ok, cool! Ich freu mich und melde mich dann wenn ich in Hannover bin. Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettpresse (18. Februar 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Sag doch mal vorher Bescheid, wenn Du fährst, Du hast doch schließlich diesen Thread eröffnet




Ja sage gerne Bescheid. Fahre aber 50% Geschwindigkeit auch mal ans Limit, und 50% Trails, dabei keine Hardcoretrails, da nur Hardtails vorhanden.

Grüße


----------



## Unplugged (18. Februar 2013)

Dann sollten wir mal 'ne Hardtailrunde drehen


----------



## Fettpresse (18. Februar 2013)

alles klar


----------



## Unplugged (19. Februar 2013)

Aaaaaalso.... schlammig ist es am Benther auf jeden Fall, oben liegt noch Schnee. Insgesamt hatten wir dort schon bessere Bodenverhältnisse.

Was mich heute richtig aufgeregt hat ist aber die offenbar wieder ausgebrochene Stöckchenlegerseuche. Ich habe es irgendwann aufgegeben, schnell zu fahren und habe erstmal Trailpflege betrieben. Aber es wurde immer mehr, die müssen ja fast alle Trails abgegangen sein, so viel Geäst hab ich dort bisher lange nicht gesehen. Die teilweise wirklich dicken Äste lagen aber nicht - so wie sonst - willkürlich hier und da rum, sondern waren teilweise richtig 'eingebaut' worden, zwei Beispiele: rechte Seite, vom Fundament oben runter ist ein armdicker Ast auf beiden Seiten des Trails fest zwischen den angrenzenden Baumwurzeln 'installiert' worden, das Ganze ziemlich tief, so dass es sehr spät zu sehen war. Wer dagegen fährt, hat definitiv ein paar Sekunden Airtime...
Auf dem unteren Trail, vorletztes Teilstück ( die komplette untere Runde war übrigens zugebunkert ) stecken zwei fette Äste mit der spitzen Bruchseite in Richtung Trail - das Ganze hinter einer Kurve auf Brust- / Kopfhöhe - im Boden. Die Dinger waren da richtig eingegraben und hätten bei einem Zusammenstoß _nicht_ zuerst nachgegeben.

Für mich hört hier der Spaß auf, das ist eine neue Qualität von Stöckchenlegen. Ich werde demnächst mal mit den Reitern quatschen, was die so davon halten. Es muss doch möglich sein, diese Spinner zu erwischen.

Ich hoffe übrigens, dass ich nicht immer der einzige Idiot bin, der anhält, um die Äste zu beseitigen. Es sind jetzt jedenfalls fast alle Trails wieder frei. Zumindest heute abend.


----------



## Mzungu (19. Februar 2013)

habt ihr solche Probleme da häufiger? Wie wäre es zB mit der Installation von Wildkameras an exponierten Stellen? Nur so ne Idee.


----------



## Unplugged (19. Februar 2013)

Naja, das ist wahrscheinlich schon einen Schritt zu weit nach vorn gedacht...

Ich hab' da so ein, zwei Ideen, mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettpresse (20. Februar 2013)

ist unter anderem eine alte Frau in einem braunen Wollpulover. Habe die in Spätsommer mal erwischt, aber nichts gesagt.

Finde diese Stöckeceneinlagen mitlerweile ganz nett, da man abbremsen musss, und da so schön drüber fahren kann.


----------



## Unplugged (21. Februar 2013)

1. Hat das definitiv keine alte Frau gemacht und auch nicht der alte Sack, den ich da mal erwischt habe. Da war mehr Anstrengung im Spiel.
2. Waren das keine 'Stöckcheneinlagen', sondern teilweise unfahrbar bis gefährlich.
3. Wer nicht mal anhalten kann, um was wegzuräumen, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Trails irgendwann wieder komplett zugebunkert sind. Das hatten wir schließlich auch schon mal.


----------



## Fettpresse (21. Februar 2013)

Du willst sagen: 

Wegräumen den Scheiss ?


----------



## mynoxin (22. Februar 2013)

Mein fully ist nun auch eingefahren und möchte Gelände! Frühling kommt bald, würde gern mal mitkommen, wenn ihr ausrollt.

Noch kurze frage: ihr fahrt kein Gelände, was nen fullface benötigt, oder?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (22. Februar 2013)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 10341127"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> Wegräumen den Scheiss ?



Zerstören und zurück in den Wald schmeißen. Wenn der Ast heil bleibt und neben den Weg gelegt wird, liegt er 'ne halbe Stunde später wieder drauf.



mynoxin schrieb:


> ihr fahrt kein Gelände, was nen fullface benötigt, oder?



Würde ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls trägt keiner von uns so extravaganten Kopfschmuck 
Was hast Du Dir denn gegönnt?


----------



## mynoxin (22. Februar 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Zerstören und zurück in den Wald schmeißen. Wenn der Ast heil bleibt und neben den Weg gelegt wird, liegt er 'ne halbe Stunde später wieder drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, weis ich Bescheid 

Radon Slide 150 8.0


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Barti88 (23. Februar 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Radon Slide 150 8.0



mein Slide wird Montag oder Dienstag geordert!!
Dann kann der Frühling auch mal kommen.


----------



## mynoxin (23. Februar 2013)

Radon Crew ahoi! 
Auch 8.0? Das 10 find ich Top mit dem rot. Lecker! Blau tuts auch, bin sehr zufrieden. Die Leitung an der reverb macht mir sorgen.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Barti88 (23. Februar 2013)

Das 10.0 wird es werden 

Was ist den mit der Leitung?


----------



## Unplugged (23. Februar 2013)

Na da haben sich ja zwei gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (23. Februar 2013)

Hab sie kurz gemacht, aber wenn ich den Sattel runterstelle, biegt sich die Leitung am sattel, da is nu schon nen kleiner Knick. Hab mir gestern ne leitungsfuhrung von Rock shox bestellt, damit sollte es besser gehen als mit kabelbindern.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## gloshabigur (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## Girl (23. Februar 2013)

Morgen biken?


----------



## Unplugged (23. Februar 2013)

gloshabigur schrieb:


>


 
???

Also dann 10:30 Treffpunkt Eisstadion und ab in die Eilenriede. Noch jemand?


----------



## mynoxin (23. Februar 2013)

Zu kalt :/


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (23. Februar 2013)

War schon kälter  Aber wegen dem Wetter wird's ja nur 'ne kleine Runde in der Riede.


----------



## mpmarv (24. Februar 2013)

Ui die Gruppe wächst, wird Zeit, dass ich meine Winterpause beende


----------



## Mzungu (24. Februar 2013)

lohnt sich die Eilenriede mit dem MTB?


----------



## mpmarv (24. Februar 2013)

Mir sind da keine Trails bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (24. Februar 2013)

Marvin!  Wird Zeit, wir vermissen Dich schon.

Doch, war 'ne echt coole Runde eben. Der Schnee auf den Trails war überwiegend noch jungfräulich und wir haben die ersten Spuren gezogen


----------



## Girl (24. Februar 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Mir sind da keine Trails bekannt.



Bildungslücke


----------



## Mzungu (24. Februar 2013)

wie lang ist die eilenriederunde denn? viel trailanteil? erzählt dochmal...meine freundin wohnt nämlich garnicht so weit weg, und ab nächsten sonntag bin ich für mind. 2 wochen in hannover und bring das mtb auf jeden fall mit!


----------



## Unplugged (24. Februar 2013)

Sag einfach Bescheid, wenn Du soweit bist und dann lassen wir uns von Barti und / oder Girl guiden 

Ich will am Dienstag wieder los, gegen 16:00 Uhr. Mal sehen, wohin, je nach Wetterlage. Jemand dabei?


----------



## mpmarv (25. Februar 2013)

Hab heute zwanghaft versucht meine Winterpause zu überwinden, hat aber leider das Gegenteil bewirkt. Scheiß Wetter, drecks Matschwinter! Nach sagenhaften 35 Minuten war ich wieder Zuhause, bestelle mir jetzt aus Trotz einen Rollentrainer.


----------



## Girl (25. Februar 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Sag einfach Bescheid, wenn Du soweit bist und dann lassen wir uns von Barti und / oder Girl guiden
> 
> Ich will am Dienstag wieder los, gegen 16:00 Uhr. Mal sehen, wohin, je nach Wetterlage. Jemand dabei?




Bei mir wirds erst gegen 17:00Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (25. Februar 2013)

Wohin würdest Du denn dann starten wollen? Können uns ja auch unterwegs treffen, ich wollte nur noch etwas Tageslicht sehen...

Marvin, der Winter ist diese Woche vorbei, versprochen!


----------



## Girl (25. Februar 2013)

Sowas wie Sonntag hatte ich gedacht, Matsch müssen wir uns nicht auf die letzten Tage antun.
Treffen am Eisstadion?


----------



## Unplugged (25. Februar 2013)

Ok. 17:00 Uhr?


----------



## Girl (25. Februar 2013)

ok


----------



## Unplugged (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## danthefur (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
wohne seit 2 Monaten ebenfalls in Hannover 

Nächste Woche sollen die Temperaturen endlich wieder 2stellig werden ...dann kann´s los gehen.

Da ich nur wenige Meter von der Eilenriede wohne, werde ich sicher öfter (mit und ohne Partnerin) dort unterwegs sein.

Benther Berg wurde mir auch schon empfohlen ... ich freu mich drauf.

Sobald wir im Training sind, kann man sicher auch größere Touren unternehmen 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## mynoxin (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Temperaturen 2-stellig sind is Christian mit am Start! Vorher zu frostig! Uuuaaaahhhh. 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Girl (26. Februar 2013)

Nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm  
Gefahren wird bei fast jedem Wetter ausser es regnet Bindfäden.


----------



## mynoxin (26. Februar 2013)

Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal  stauben muss es! Im Frühling erstma putzen die Karre. 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (26. Februar 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> stauben muss es!



Das staubt ganz bestimmt hinter uns, wenn's wieder trocken ist 
In zwei Wochen können wir ja dann schonmal 'ne kurze Hose riskieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (26. Februar 2013)

man ja ich freu mich.
meld mich auf jeden fall nächste woche! muss jetzt nur noch die mandelentzündung in den griff bekommen...


----------



## Unplugged (1. März 2013)

Will morgen vormittag jemand los? Ich fahre entspannt über Benthe, Gehrden, evtl. noch zum Deister rüber.


----------



## ollewa85 (2. März 2013)

moin,

suche für nächsten freitag 08,03 oder sonntag 10,03 leute für ne schöne  tour, am liebsten wäre ne gemütliche (dieses jahr noch nicht viel  gefahren) tour durchn deister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. bin aber auch mit ner tour in der umgebung von hannover zufrieden. hauptsache biken, es soll ja sehr schönes wetter kommen.

mfg 
ollewa


----------



## Unplugged (2. März 2013)

Im Deister sah es heute Mittag noch SO aus. Zu sagen, oben "läge noch Schnee" ist untertrieben...
 @_ollewa85_:
Sonntag klingt doch schonmal gut, mal sehen, wer sich noch so findet.


----------



## Girl (2. März 2013)

Morgen jemandLust zu biken?


----------



## Unplugged (2. März 2013)

Wann & wo?


----------



## Girl (2. März 2013)

Mir egal, auf jedenfall was schnelles?


----------



## Barti88 (2. März 2013)

hätte auch Lust! Was meinst du mit schnell? Kurz oder auf Tempo? 

Guckt mal was der Postmann heute vorbei gebracht hat






 sehr schönes Teil!!


----------



## mynoxin (3. März 2013)

Geil 
Am we hätte ich Bock und wäre dabei. Kenn mich in Hannover nicht gut aus, treffen am Hbf wäre super.
Wetter soll gut werden, Sonntag?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (3. März 2013)

Ein kurzer Nachtrag an die Radon Crew 



mfg mynoxin


----------



## danthefur (3. März 2013)

gestern 15km in der Eilenriede.... zwar schön sonnig aber kalt.
heute nur paar km im Stadtwald, da es ohne Sonne noch kälter war 

wollen wir hoffen, dass die Wetterberichte Recht behalten und nächste Woche der Frühling kommt...zumal ich am Sonntag mit der Firma unterwegs bin...


----------



## mynoxin (3. März 2013)

Was nehmt ihr denn so mit? Schlauch? Flicken? Was an Werkzeug? Brauchte da mal nen paar Tipps, hab noch keinen längeren Ausritt ins grobe gemacht. Danke 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## mpmarv (4. März 2013)

Handy, Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Trinken


----------



## Girl (4. März 2013)

Kraft und gute Laune


----------



## Unplugged (4. März 2013)

So isses!

Für heute oder morgen was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (4. März 2013)

Heute eventuell? 
Würde aber mal sagen das es erst gegen 18:00Uhr bei mir wird.


----------



## Unplugged (4. März 2013)

Ja, passt. Entspannt & beleuchtet durch die Eilenriede rollen oder was?


----------



## Girl (4. März 2013)

Würde ich sagen, muss noch warten bis der Postmann zweimal klingelt  
Bekomme eine neue Feder für meine Lefty, endlich mal passend zu meinem Gewicht.

Holst du mich daheim ab?


----------



## Unplugged (4. März 2013)

Alles klar, mach ich. 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## Girl (4. März 2013)

Jo, sollte klappen.
Wenn was dazwischen kommt melde ich mich.


----------



## Unplugged (4. März 2013)

Das Wetter ist genial 
Fahre morgen wieder Richtung Benthe, wenn jemand auch zu den Glücklichen gehört, die sich morgen über einen freien Tag freuen dürfen, kann man ja zusammen etwas Sonne tanken


----------



## ollewa85 (5. März 2013)

hoffe das wetter is freitag auch noch so toll und vielleicht ergibt sich ja was um ne schöne tour zu starten. am besten vorm dunkel werden, hab noch kein gescheites licht 

mfg ollewa


----------



## Shuttle (5. März 2013)

Ich werde heut oder morgen zum Benther und je nach befinden auch zum Deister rüber.
Leider bin ich nicht vor 18:30 am start.


----------



## Unplugged (5. März 2013)

Wir sind um Zehn am Aegi


----------



## mpmarv (5. März 2013)

Mein Rad ist noch beim Händler, werde heute wohl ein bisschen mein Rennrad quälen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (5. März 2013)

So Leute, ich bin in Hannover, und mein Bike hat die Anreise auch überlebt. Hat irgendwer Bock mir heute so ab 17:30 oder 18 Uhr die Eilenriede zu zeigen?


----------



## Girl (8. März 2013)

Wie schauts heute Freitag und morgen Samstag aus.

Auch wenn das Wetter nicht so schön wird, passende Kleidung gibts  und Bewegung sollte der Körper bei jedem Wetter haben


----------



## ollewa85 (8. März 2013)

Moin, 
Wäre dabei, egal wo es hingeht. Sollte nur wenn's geht noch hell sein, bin leider noch nicht mit nem guten licht ausgestattet...dafür hab ich aber wetterfeste Kleidung  und Bock zu fahren! bräuchte auch rechtzeitige info, wann wa wo starten komme aus burgdorf und müsste mich eben in zug setzen.


----------



## Girl (8. März 2013)

Guten dann morgen 10 oder 11Uhr?
Treffen wo, komme aus Bemerode?


----------



## ollewa85 (8. März 2013)

hm, am besten wäre hbf! könnte auch versuchen woanders hinzufahren, aber kenne mich in hannover noch nicht so aus, bräuchte dann nen fahrplan ab hbf!


----------



## Girl (8. März 2013)

oki, welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## ollewa85 (8. März 2013)

hm 11 uhr währe schon net schlecht, hab aber auch kein problem da um 10 zu stehen, hauptsache los ;-) richte mich da einfach ma nach dir! treffen dann am pferdchen wa?


----------



## Girl (8. März 2013)

OKi, 11 Uhr am Pferdchen
Mich erkennst du am roten Cannondale Prophet


----------



## ollewa85 (8. März 2013)

ok, meine bahn kommt 10:55 an also net wundern! mich wirst an meinem corratec hardtail erkennen .
1% chance auf kein regen  das kann ja nen spaß werden!

vieleicht hat ja noch wer bock, steht ja da wann treffen is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (8. März 2013)

Ich kann nur am Sonntag, aber bei den Aussichten... 
Mal schauen. Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß!


----------



## Girl (8. März 2013)

ollewa85 schrieb:


> 1% chance auf kein regen  das kann ja nen spaß werden!



Naja eher 99% Risiko auf Schnee


----------



## Girl (11. März 2013)

Heute Abend jemand Lust, denke so ab 18:30Uhr in der Eilenriede etwas rollen (1-2h und entsprechend 20-40h)


----------



## mynoxin (11. März 2013)

Licht is zu schwach, hab keine Lupine  diese Woche mal vormittags oder so? Hab frei 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## ollewa85 (11. März 2013)

Moin,
ich habe mi und do frei würde da gerne ne Tour machen, aber am besten auch wenn's noch hell ist. An den beiden Tagen soll ja sogar die Sonne Scheinen. 

MfG Ollewa


----------



## mynoxin (11. März 2013)

Wo soll's hingehen und wie lang? Interesse vorhanden!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollewa85 (11. März 2013)

Hm also da ich mich in Hannover und Umgebung noch nicht so auskenne, würde ich dir die Streckenführung überlassen .
würde schon so 2std. Fahren kommt halt drauf an was wir so Fahren wollen, bin für alles zu haben was mein Hardtail mitmacht!


----------



## Mzungu (11. März 2013)

hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Mittwoch ne Runde mit mir durch die Eilenriede zu drehen? So 17:30 Uhr?


----------



## Unplugged (11. März 2013)

Ich bin mal wieder unter der Woche raus, aber Samstag / Sonntag sollten wir was starten. Dann ist's evtl auch wieder etwas wärmer...


----------



## mynoxin (11. März 2013)

Kenne mich nicht aus, als Guide ungeeignet! 17:30... Da ist's noch net dunkel.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Barti88 (11. März 2013)

So dann will ich auch mal... morgen so gegen 19:30 jemand lust so bis um 21uhr bissen fahren?


----------



## ollewa85 (11. März 2013)

Hm ok, dann werd ich bei mir ne runde drehen, hätten ja auch einfach so drauf losfahren können. 

Sa und so wäre ich auch dabei, müsste aber so ca 13-13:30 wieder am Hbf sein da ich um 14 Uhr ackern darf...


----------



## Mzungu (12. März 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Mittwoch ne Runde mit mir durch die Eilenriede zu drehen? So 17:30 Uhr?



halbes stündchen früher würde auch gehen.
niemand bock?


----------



## Girl (12. März 2013)

Mittwoch würde ich ab 19Uhr 
Donnerstag ab 17:30Uhr


----------



## cmyk (12. März 2013)

Ähem, Hallo Hannover!

Falls jemand Bock auf einen Fahrrad-Kurzurlaub hat:
www.hplus8.de

Bis dahin!


----------



## ollewa85 (13. März 2013)

Würd ja 17 Uhr mitkommen, aber nur so lange es hell is, hab nur nen sehr bescheidenes licht...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (13. März 2013)

17 Uhr werde ich leider nicht schaffen. Bin grad nach hause gekommen und koch mir erstma was. Wie steht es denn mit 19 Uhr, Girl?


----------



## Girl (13. März 2013)

Schaffe es heute auch nicht mehr. 
Morgen 17Uhr steht!


----------



## Mzungu (13. März 2013)

okay, morgen 17 Uhr. Treffen wo? Am Eisstadion?


----------



## mynoxin (13. März 2013)

Am Hbf? Dann komm ich mit  mit wenig licht 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Girl (13. März 2013)

Eisstadion
 @mynoxin Du kannst gern mitkommen, wir haben ein paar helle Lampen, das sollte dann auch für dich mit reichen


----------



## mynoxin (13. März 2013)

Ok. Nur wie komm ich zum Eisstadion?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Girl (13. März 2013)

mit dem Fahrrad 

Hans Böckler Allee Stadtauswärts nach dem Schnellweg.


----------



## mynoxin (13. März 2013)

Entschuldigung. Ich habe kein Auto, Schnellweg soll für Fahrräder gesperrt sein, hab ich gehört  

Edit: Kleefeld raus... Bekomm ich hin. Wo geht's dann hin?


----------



## Girl (13. März 2013)

Wo das Eisstadion ist weisst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (13. März 2013)

Edit: Kleefeld raus... Bekomm ich hin. Wenn ihr das am pferdeturm meint?! Wo geht's dann hin?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Mzungu (13. März 2013)

Alles klar, cool! Ich freu mich. Bring auch Licht mit. Man erkennt mich am weissen Scott und roter Jacke.


----------



## Girl (13. März 2013)

Mal schauen wie das Wetter ist und wie kalt. Eventuell etwas Eilenriede rllen oder mal fix zum Benther und in der Eilenriede verlängern, so kann jeder aussteigen wann er will.


----------



## mynoxin (13. März 2013)

Freu mich! Blau schwarzes Radon, weißer Helm und grüne Jacke. Bis denn 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (13. März 2013)

Viel Spaß! Wie isses denn nun am Wochenende mit Euch? Samstag wollte ich etwas ausgiebiger fahren, Sonntag mal sehen.


----------



## mynoxin (14. März 2013)

Ohne mich, Nachtdienst 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (14. März 2013)

Leute, das schneit wie die Hölle, (kann eine Hölle schneien?) sicher, dass es eine gute Idee ist heute??


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Girl (14. März 2013)

Keine passende Kleidung?


----------



## mynoxin (14. März 2013)

Geht schon irgendwie. Mache mir nur ums fahren Gedanken. 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Mzungu (14. März 2013)

schneit doch garnicht mehr. bin grad 6 km von der arbeit nach hause gefahren, ist alles super. man könnte sogar meinen, dass die sonne rauskommt.


----------



## mynoxin (14. März 2013)

Mein Zug um 36 fällt aus. Entweder ihr wartet ne halbe Stunde oder ohne mich. Komme hier mit Zug nicht weg
Wäre 17:20 am Kleefelder bahnhof

mfg mynoxin


----------



## Girl (14. März 2013)

Bei uns wirds auch paar Minuten später, wird schon


----------



## Mzungu (14. März 2013)

Haut mal rein. Wird langsam kalt..


----------



## mpmarv (14. März 2013)

Mein Rad ist fertig! Dann kann es in 1-2 Wochen ja losgehen


----------



## Moeppmann (14. März 2013)

Hallo erstmal an alle Hannoveraner/innen  hier! Bevor ich groß los töne und mitfahren will  wollte ich mich doch lieber mal vorher nach der allgemeinen Fittness erkundigen... bin Wiedereinsteiger und zwischendurch nur mit MX und enduro Unterwegs gewesen... nun muss/darf ich selber kurbeln... Fahre auch schon seit einem Jahr wieder fleißig.... aber fit schaut definitiv anders aus... 
Fährt auch mal wer so Vormittags rum.. so ab 9-10 Uhr... da hab ich ab und zu mal Dienst unad Kinderfrei.....


----------



## Mzungu (14. März 2013)

dankeschön für die nette Runde heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (14. März 2013)

Danke für die Tour. Beine stehen in der Ecke!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (15. März 2013)

Wir fahren morgen um 11 los Richtung Benthe, Gehrden, Deister. Wenn die Sonne weiter so scheint, wird das genial 

Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## ollewa85 (16. März 2013)

NÃ¤chstes Wochenende komplett frei, jeah! Wurd auch ma zeit! 
Also, wÃ¼rde auf jedenfall sehr gerne in deister oder auch so ne schÃ¶ne tour machen die aber zum deister fÃ¼hrt ð 
Ãber rechtzeitige Interessenten und am besten nen Guide wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen! 

Bis dahin 
Ollewa


----------



## sundancer (17. März 2013)

Grundsätzlich besteht naechsten Wochenende Interesse an einer Deistertour. Ist aber wetterabhaengig


----------



## Shuttle (17. März 2013)

Ich würde auch versuchen an Euch dran zu bleiben.
Komme aber aus Garbsen und würde mich höhe Benther dranhängen. 
Kann aber nur Sonntags. Fahre erst seit November aber Versuch macht kluch.....
Habt Ihr auch ne Blümchenpflücker Truppe?


----------



## sundancer (17. März 2013)

Shuttle schrieb:


> Ich würde auch versuchen an Euch dran zu bleiben.
> Komme aber aus Garbsen und würde mich höhe Benther dranhängen.
> Kann aber nur Sonntags. Fahre erst seit November aber Versuch macht kluch.....
> Habt Ihr auch ne Blümchenpflücker Truppe?



Meintest du mich?
Ich bin eher der "Bluemchenpfluecker", aber nur bergauf. Starte auch immer erst direkt am Deister, da mit schwerem Enduro unterwegs.


----------



## mpmarv (17. März 2013)

Würde mich nächsten Sonntag auch mal ganz vorsichtig zum Blümchenpflücken anmelden


----------



## Shuttle (17. März 2013)

Nein ich meine keine Person .... habe bissl bammel mich einer Horde anzuschließen. Mit schwerem Gerät ist das so eine Sache. Ich fahre zwar sehr leichtes Gerät, versaue den Schnitt aber durch mein Gewicht. 
Aber daran arbeite ich. Ich hatte bislang Onza auf meinem Rad, jetzt versuche ich die Racing Ralph. Mal sehen was das bringt. 
meine Feierabendrunde ist normal der Benther Berg als Ziel. Fahre dann ca. 35 km, mit einem 20'er Schnitt und ca. 350 Höhenmeter. 
Könnt Ihr ungefähre Angaben machen, was z.B. Eure Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit oder Pace per Minute angeht? 
Ich möchte auf keinen Fall eine Truppe am toben hindern, drum die etwas doofe Frage

Ich muss dazu schreiben das ich erst drei Monate e-Bike gefahren bin und jetzt auf Eigenantrieb umgestiegen bin. Mit dem E-Bike bin ich im November bis Januar 2000km gefahren, immer mal  80-100 km Garbsen, Bantorf, Kammweg, Bredenbeck und ab nach Hause. Das hat mit biken aber keinerlei Gemeinsamkeiten. ...


----------



## Unplugged (17. März 2013)

Ich bin zwar immer vorsichtig, wenn sich so viele Leute zum Biken / Blümchenpflücken anmelden, denn mehr als vier (das war allerdings historisch) haben wir bisher nicht geschafft 
Also
1. macht's mit mehr Leuten auch mehr Spaß,
2. hindert hier keiner irgendwen am Toben und
3. ergibt sich eine Geschwindigkeit in der Gruppe ganz von allein.
Also lasst uns doch alle zusammen los, wir kennen da auch ein paar ganz nette Ecken und Pfade, wo es sich ganz vortrefflich Blümchen pflücken lässt 

Ich wäre auch für kommenden Sonntag und dann lässt man das gemütlich angehen, wir müssen ja keinen Preis für den Top Speed gewinnen. Gute Laune und ein wenig Kondition, dann klappt's auch mit dem Deister. Die Belohnung gibt's oben am Annaturm 

P.S. Hallo zurück an Moeppmann! Sonntags hast Du doch bestimmt auch mal kinderfrei, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (17. März 2013)

Das kriegen wir schon hin, meine Kleine steht seit einer Woche mit offenem Herz in der Garage und wartet auf neue Innereien...
Zumal mein Rad ja nun wieder fertig ist, am Sonntag werden ja auch 15°C und Sonne, von daher kann es losgehen


----------



## mynoxin (17. März 2013)

Sonntag würde passen. Muss es nur noch Frauchen beibringen 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Mzungu (17. März 2013)

ich bin hier erstmal wieder raus...bis august vermutlich. aber ich war gestern nochmal am benther berg mit meiner freundin. es war...sagen wir "schlammig" ^^.


----------



## mpmarv (17. März 2013)

Freitag war genial, nur Schnee, kein Eis, kein Matsch!


----------



## Shuttle (17. März 2013)

Fuxx, grad eben erfahren das ich Sonntag Verpflichtungen habe


----------



## Moeppmann (17. März 2013)

@_Unplugged_:
Schön das hir im Forum sich auch die Blümchenpflücker trefen... und wie ich lese viele mit den selben problemchen... Schweres Endurogerät und so...Bergab mach ich mir eher keine sorgen... (Kraft ist ja Masse mal Beschleunigung...und die Beschläunigung hängt vom Gefälle ab... also bin ich wohl mächtig kräftig und je steiler...umso kräftiger ;o) ) würd mich gerne mal nen Sonntag dranhängen... unter der Woche Vormittags fährt hier keiner???? (gibt am wenigsten Diskussionen zu Hause)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (17. März 2013)

On Tour mit 'nem Cheetah Ignition ist schon 'ne Ansage  Ich glaube, da bewegen wir uns schon jenseits der 16 Kilo, oder?

Unter der Woche vormittags eher außerplanmäßig, in der Regel kommt mir da der Job dazwischen. Aber wir schreiben hier vorher fast jeden Treffpunkt rein!

Was die Beschleunigung bergab angeht, lass ich's in letzter Zeit etwas ruhiger angehen, ich möchte jetzt erstmal 'ne Weile heil bleiben


----------



## mynoxin (17. März 2013)

Bergab is genau mein Ding, nur keine praktische Erfahrung. Mit Pech geht Sonntag nicht, muss wohl meine Forke zum Service schicken. Mal sehen. Was Treffpunkt betrifft, da steh ich aufm Schlauch. Wenn ihr da irgendwelche Monumente oder Berge nennt, weis ich nicht, wie ich hinkomme. Google Maps ist auf trails auch noch nicht so weit 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Moeppmann (17. März 2013)

Ich glaube in der Ausstattung sogar deutlich über 16 kg... Hab mich noch nicht auf die Wage getraut.Das mit der Tpurentauglichkeit hat mich auch überrascht. hab das Ding seit 4 Wochen ... Vorher nen HT mit um 10 KG... War als Ersatz für meine KTM gedacht.. hab das Rad im täglichen Dauereinsatz in und um Hannover bis Benthe um 30Km ... und ausser die etwas angenehmere Sitzposition konnte ich noch keinen Riesenunterschied feststellen ... leichter als ne KTM im Schlamm istst auf jeden Fall... muss ich halt mehr Blümchen unrwegs pflücken...;o)


----------



## Unplugged (17. März 2013)

@mynoxin Von wo aus startest Du denn? Ich fahre in der List los, durch die Stadt über Aegi und am Maschsee vorbei. Da gibt's unterwegs doch genügend Treffpunkte. Aber erst geht's immer bergauf 
 @Moeppmann Ich bin nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, von daher bin ich auch nicht so ein Gewichtsfetischist bei Bikes. Aber wenn man dann zwischendurch mal wieder auf 'nem leichteren Rad sitzt, merkt man den Unterschied schon recht deutlich... Aber Hauptsache, man hat Spaß dabei


----------



## mynoxin (17. März 2013)

Unplugged, dann geht das Super. Komme Hauptbahnhof an, Treffpunkte zur Genüge! Perfekto. Diese Woche soll das Wetter nochmal Mist werden... Sonntag gut? Skepsis...


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (17. März 2013)

Siehste, Hauptbahnhof ist doch chic


----------



## ollewa85 (18. März 2013)

Das sieht ja schonmal vielversprechend aus ð dann hoffen wir mal das, dass Wette Sonntag gut wird. Bis jetzt steht da was von 5grad sonnig/bewÃ¶lkt bei 20% regenwahrscheinlichkeit! Ma abwarten ð


----------



## mynoxin (18. März 2013)

Ich besorg mir jetz nen Karton und Schick meine Gabel weg, mit der Hoffnung, dass ich Sonntag aufm Rad sitzen kann! Halte euch aufm laufenden.

Kurze frage: fährt einer von euch mit bash? Welche Kassette, welches kb und ggf. Welche kefü benutzt ihr? Ist's sinnvoll dass wirklich umzubauen bei ja doch eher "flachem" Terrain und okayen trails.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## mpmarv (18. März 2013)

Fahr doch einfach die Tour mit und entscheide dann selber.
Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob deine Beine mit deiner derzeitigen Übersetzung auf die hiesigen Gefilde passen


----------



## mynoxin (18. März 2013)

Bei meinen ungeübten Zahnstochern war die letzte Tour am benther zu viel  es wird, wartets nur ab! 
Marv, recht hast du. Habe nur überlegt es umzubauen, man hat ja doch etwas mehr bodenfreiheit, was die Übersetzung betrifft, muss ich auf Erfahrung anderer setzen, zumindest für den ersten Umbau 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (18. März 2013)

So, seht Ihr was ich meine... jetzt erwischt es mich auch: Bin Sonntag und Montag in Düsseldorf zur Messe. Blümchenpflücken also ohne mich


----------



## Moeppmann (18. März 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Bei meinen ungeübten Zahnstochern war die letzte Tour am benther zu viel  es wird, wartets nur ab!



  Wenn du mit Zahnstocher  unser aller Vortriebsmotor meinst, sollten wir uns für den Benther mal zusammenschliessen. Zu Zweit ists unauffälliger... Als ich neulich im Schnee beim halben Anstieg schnaufend, am Baum lehnend kurze Pause machte und nach Luft rang, fragten mich zwei Wanderer ob ich extra auf sie warte... das sei ja soooo nett.....


----------



## mynoxin (18. März 2013)

Ich bring nen Sauerstoffzelt mit 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Matthias32 (19. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin seit kurzem wieder in Hannover und würde mich gerne einer Tour anschließen.
Momentan ist nur mein Gravity Disc fahrbereit.
Wo könnte ich mich da mal "ranhängen" und mitfahren?

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## ollewa85 (20. März 2013)

Moin,
Also bis jetzt hatten sich nen paar Leute für Sonntag gemeldet, aber ma abwarten, soll zum Glück nur ein wenig Kühler werden  möchte am Wochenende auf jedenfall ne Tour machen, mir auch egal ob sa oder so. 

Bis dahin


----------



## Girl (21. März 2013)

Wenn's Wetter halbwegs passt bin ich am Sonntag mit dabei.
Gibts schon einen genauen Treffpunkt mit Uhrzeit?


----------



## Matthias32 (21. März 2013)

Habe gestern eine Tour von Hannover Ahlem zum Benther Berg gemacht.
Die Waldwege gefahren und ein paar kleine Singletrails mitgenommen.
Der Boden war entweder verschlammt oder gefroren.

Mein Bike sieht entsprechend aus ...

Heute Abend gehts wieder zum Benther Berg.
Vielleicht hat wer Lust mitzukommen?

Gruß


----------



## mynoxin (21. März 2013)

Wenn Sonntag klappt wäre gut, das Wetter sieht ja sehr nach Matsch aus... Gabel Bau ich heut wieder ein. Kurze frage an die schrauber: jemand Erfahrungen mit nem dartmoor hornet? Mein 2001er Scott tampico is Kacke geworden 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## ollewa85 (21. März 2013)

Also derzeit steht noch nichts fest, wegen Treffpunkt und so... Wer weis wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und wer alles dabei ist. Gerade kommt ja die sonne, da wird der schnee weg sein hoffentlich, dafür ohne ende matsch!! 
Mir ist alles recht hab ja frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (21. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich mache mal einen konkreten Vorschlag für Sonntag 14 Uhr:

Einfach mal "Lenther Chausse, Hannover" bei Google Maps z.B. eingeben.
Ihr seht dann auf der rechten Seite ein Vereinsheim und auf der linken Seite einen Parkplatz.

Von dort aus kann man direkt zum Benther Berg fahren, Waldwege fahren und paar nette Singletrails mitnehmen.

Denke da an eine Tour von ca. 3 Stunden.

Wenn man mag, kann man anschließend noch wo einkehren.

Ich habe die Tour auch im Forum unter "Last Minute Biking" reingestellt.
Schließt Euch doch reichlich an.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 266849 (21. März 2013)

Ich hoffe das Wetter wird heute noch ein bisschen besser, dann würde ich heute noch ne kleine Runde über'n Berg drehen


----------



## Unplugged (21. März 2013)

Ich will morgen ab 18:00 Uhr noch entspannt ca. 2 Stunden durch die Eilenriede rollen. Jemand Bock? Es werden keine Höchstleistungen verlangt


----------



## Olderman (21. März 2013)

@Matthias32  wann bist denn am Parkplatz heute ?
 würde mich mal zwanglos dranhängen, vorausgesetzt 
 ich kann mithalten

 Gruß
  Jörg


----------



## Olderman (21. März 2013)

Hat ich übersehen oder/auch narayan ?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (21. März 2013)

Jop, ich war eben schon und soviel ich weiß Matthias32 auch...liegt noch ein bisschen Schnee auf dem Benther Berg aber irgendwie macht's tierisch Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (21. März 2013)

War so eine Stunde da. Aber bei dem Schnee mag ich die Trails nicht richtig kacheln. 
Ist eine Art Blindflug auf dem Untergrund momentan.

Und bin auch noch groggy von meiner Tour gestern.
Wäre cool, wenn wir am Sonntag eine kleine Truppe zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 266849 (21. März 2013)

Ach da gibt es Trails? ^^ Okay Trails bin ich keine gefahren, dafür liegt mir auch zuviel Schnee 

Einmal quer rüber und wieder zurück


----------



## Girl (21. März 2013)

Gegenvorschlag für Sonntag von mir.
Ist ja auch ein Familientag den ich nicht komplett auf dem Rad verbringen möchte.

Treffen 10Uhr Maschsee/Aspria oder 10:20Uhr am Fuße des Benther Berges.
Tour je nach Wetterlage übern Benther und Gehrdner Berg zum Deister. Da einmal hoch und eventuell Waldautobahn wieder runter. Ist doch derzeit nicht ganz ungefährlich, hab grad keinen Bock kurz vor der Saison zu stürtzen.


----------



## Olderman (21. März 2013)

Na da seit ihr aber schon früh unterwegs unter der Woche.
Dann evtl. das nächste mal.

So., dazu hätte ich vorher gern den Fitness Level verglichen


----------



## Matthias32 (21. März 2013)

@ Girl

10:20 ist auch okay. 
Habe heute einen Trail genommen, aber dass ist mir auch zu gewagt.
Habe mir erst vor ca. vier Monaten in den Tiroler Alpen zwei Rippen gebrochen. Möchte dass ungerne wiederholen.    

Also, wenn sich hier noch paar Leute anschließen mögen?

Gruß


----------



## ollewa85 (21. März 2013)

Schaff ich es in 20 min vom Hbf zum aspria?! Bin bei dem weg nicht so sicher^^ is aber bestimmt ausgeschildert oder? Wenn's vom Benther losgehen soll Brauch ich jemanden der mich dahinführt!!!


----------



## mynoxin (21. März 2013)

Mich auch!!!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Matthias32 (21. März 2013)

Wir leben doch im Zeitalter der Smartphones ... 

Also,klingt jetzt komisch, aber wenn ich etwas nicht finde, dann benutze ich dieses Navy, dass Google Maps verwendet....   auch beim biken.

Alternativ dazu kann man vom Hauptbahnhof die Linie 10 Richtung Ahlem nehmen.
Vorletzte Haltestelle aussteigen (Erhardstraße).
Dort könnte ich dann auch warten (10 Uhr) und dann können wir gemeinsam zum Benther Berg fahren.

Dann wären wir spätestens um 10:20 Uhr am Vereinsheim an der Lenther Straße. Von dort aus durch den Benther Berg, Gehrdener Berg und zum Deister. 

Bitte meldet Euch doch verbindlich an.
Schickt eine SMS (siehe Last Minute Biking) oder eine PM hier im Forum.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## ollewa85 (22. März 2013)

können wa uns net auf 10:20 am maschsee einigen  dann passt bei mir alles was bahnfahren angeht. 20 min zum maschsee sind ja kein ding denk ich ma.


----------



## Girl (22. März 2013)

Dann machen wir 5min nach 10 am roten Ding beim Maschsee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollewa85 (22. März 2013)

Hm, ich Versuch mein Glück dann ma mit in 5 min zum roten Ding? Hoffe ich find den weg in der zeit und meine Bahn macht keine Faxen...


----------



## mpmarv (22. März 2013)

Sofern das Wetter passt bin ich am Sonntag auch dabei, werde zwar Abkacken aber egal 

5 Minuten von Hbf zum roten Ding ist sportlich, aber i.d.R. warten wir ja ein paar Minuten...


----------



## ollewa85 (22. März 2013)

Ja ma schaun, weis ja netma welches rote Ding . 
Bin froh wenn ich in Hannover wohne...


----------



## Girl (22. März 2013)

Ist direkt am Nordufer und eigentlich nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## ollewa85 (22. März 2013)

Alles klar, das Ding is mir sogar bekannt jetzt wo ich es seh. Nen weg werde ich schon finden denke ich ma!


----------



## Girl (22. März 2013)

Samstag jemand Lust zu biken?


----------



## mynoxin (22. März 2013)

Wegen Sonntag meld ich mich spontan morgen Abend hier nochmal. Das rote Ding geht dann als Treffpunkt klar.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Fettpresse (22. März 2013)

Zitat:
Am Nordufer des Maschsees in Hannover steht die rote Großmetallskulptur  (Höhe 8,13 m) von Alexandre Calder, erschaffen im Jahr 1971. Sie wird  "Hellbardier" genannt.
1972 von Bernhard Sprengel gekauft und vor dem Opernhaus aufgestellt, später an das Maschsee Nordufer versetzt


----------



## Matthias32 (22. März 2013)

Okay, dann wäre dass eingeloggt. Bin dann am Sonntag zwischen 10:20 und 10:30 Uhr am Vereinsheim der Jäger am Benther Berg; bzw. am Parkplatz gegenüber.
Bin leider ziemlich erkältet und hoffe, dass ich die Tour packe.
Aber ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (23. März 2013)

Hallo, ich muss Absagen. Fühle mich nicht besonders gut, Ruhe nich besser aus.
Viel Spaß.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## mpmarv (23. März 2013)

Bei der Kälte fahr ich im Leben nicht Rad.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## ollewa85 (24. März 2013)

Guten morgen, 

Ich muss leider kurzfristig Absagen, ich darf jetzt spontan arbeiten... Wünsche einen angenehmen Sonntag.


----------



## Matthias32 (24. März 2013)

Ist doch herrliches Wetter heute!
Bin um 10:20 am Parkplatz am Benther Berg.


----------



## Deleted 266849 (24. März 2013)

Ist doch echt herrliches Wetter!!
Würde meine Mutter nicht nachher zu Besuch kommen, würde ich mit


----------



## NightWing77 (24. März 2013)

guten morgen, würde gern mit
wer trifft sich jetzt noch um 5 nach 10 am maschsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (24. März 2013)

Fahre jetzt los.

Kannst mich ja anrufen: siehe last Minute Biking


----------



## Matthias32 (24. März 2013)

Sorry Jungs,

bin derartig abgekackt wegen meiner Erkältung.
Muss mich erst richtig auskurieren.

Gruß


----------



## Barti88 (28. März 2013)

Hat Montag jemand Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (28. März 2013)

Mal schaun wie das Wetter so is ^^


----------



## Epinephrin (1. April 2013)

Schön, dass ihr den Hannover-Thread wiederbelebt habt! Hat jemand Lust Di o. Mi. Abend einfach `ne Runde in Hannover´s Stadtwald o. am BB zu drehen?


----------



## Girl (1. April 2013)

Ich


----------



## Girl (2. April 2013)

Lockere Runde heute in der Eilenriede und eventuell mal den Zustand des Benther Bergs begutachten?
Treffen 17-18Uhr Eisstadion oder Maschsee?


----------



## Epinephrin (2. April 2013)

Ok, wann?


----------



## Epinephrin (2. April 2013)

Heute kann ich nicht. Mi., 17 h, Maschsee, Nordufer, rote Figur?


----------



## ollewa85 (2. April 2013)

Nabend, 

So nächstes Wochenende habe ich wieder frei... Und diesmal auch wirklich beide Tage... Falls also ne Tour geplant wird, würde ich mich da gerne anschließen, meinetwegen auch beide Tage was, Brauch Bewegung!! 
Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (3. April 2013)

Heute 17:30Uhr eine Runde rollen?
Benthe macht nicht viel Sinn, hab ich gestern schon probiert.


----------



## Epinephrin (3. April 2013)

Machen wir! Heute, 17:30 h, Maschsee, Nordufer, rote Figur. Wohin auch immer!


----------



## Girl (3. April 2013)

Oki
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust.


----------



## Deleted 266849 (3. April 2013)

Lust auf jeden Fall  muss ich noch mit meinem Freund abklären.

PS: Ich war gestern auch auf dem Benther und fand's eigentlich ganz okay


----------



## Girl (3. April 2013)

Südseite war gut, Nordseite war der obere Zentimeter angetaut und dadurch extrem rutschig.


----------



## Matthias32 (3. April 2013)

War heute auf dem Benther. Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Die angetauten Stellen gingen zu fahren und auch mit mehr Speed runterzufahren. 
Aber da war auch eine Portion Glück mit im Spiel, dass ich nicht "den Sittich" gemacht hatte.

Aber es wird wärmer und ich denke, dass es in ein paar Tagen da wesentlich besser aussieht.

Gruß


----------



## Unplugged (5. April 2013)

Sonntag müssen wir es tun!!! Wetterbericht sieht erstmal gut aus, wie der Boden so aussieht, wird sich zeigen. Ich weiß nicht, wie es schneetechnisch inzwischen im Deister aussieht, aber ich würde gern 'ne längere Tour machen, wohin auch immer... Treffpunkt wie immer Maschsee, wenn unterwegs in der List, am Bahnhof oder Aegi schon jemand dazustoßen möchte, halte ich da auch nochmal an.

Who's in? Und um welche Uhrzeit?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Barti88 (5. April 2013)

Ja man 
Um 11:30 am Aegi ?!


----------



## Girl (5. April 2013)

Wie bei der Kälte und dem Matsch wollt ihr Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barti88 (5. April 2013)

meine Wetterapp sagt 90% Sonnenscheindauer! was will man mehr


----------



## Unplugged (5. April 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Wie bei der Kälte und dem Matsch wollt ihr Fahrrad fahren?



Was'n mit Dir los


----------



## mpmarv (5. April 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Was'n mit Dir los



Er macht sich über uns Weicheier lustig, ZU RECHT! 

Ich kann zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, dass ich bei Kälte und Matsch wenigstens mit Motor Offroad unterwegs bin


----------



## Deleted 266849 (5. April 2013)

Also ich war die Woche dreimal auf dem Benther und es ist gar kein Problem da zu fahren, schon matschig und ein bisschen Schnee aber geht scho 

Deister liegt wohl noch ziemlich viel Schnee


----------



## ollewa85 (6. April 2013)

Moin,

Also wenn morgen ne Tour ansteht, wäre ich auf jedenfall dabei! Is jetzt schon nen Termin fix?


----------



## Unplugged (6. April 2013)

11:30 am Aegi. Wird wohl wirklich eher 'ne 'Tour' im klassischen Sinne, weil die Trails sicher noch nicht so chic sind. Komme zu 90% mit Hardtail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollewa85 (6. April 2013)

Und ich zu 100% mit'm Hardtail! Wie komm ich vom Bahnhof zum Aegi?


----------



## Barti88 (6. April 2013)

ollewa85 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komm ich vom Bahnhof zum Aegi?



Bahnhof vorne raus bis zu den Strassenbahnschienen, dann links immer den Schienen entlang. Aegi ist Entpunkt. Dauert keine 5min.


----------



## Unplugged (7. April 2013)

ollewa85 schrieb:


> Wie komm ich vom Bahnhof zum Aegi?



Kann Dich auch vom Bahnhof mitnehmen. Sagen wir 11:20 Uhr beim Schwanz? (Bevor Du fragst, das ist das Pferd mit Ernst A. himself on top )



Barti88 schrieb:


> Aegi ist Entpunkt.



Entpunkt? Mir sind am Aegi noch gar keine Bäume aufgefallen...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wollte sich eigentlich nochmal jemand zum Wetter äußern?


----------



## Girl (7. April 2013)

Ja, sehr sonnig gerade


----------



## Girl (10. April 2013)

Heute Abend jemand Lust zu fahren, Startzeit wäre gegen 17Uhr


----------



## Girl (10. April 2013)

Als Hinweis für diejenigen die ein Rennrad haben und sich nicht immer einsauen wollen.

*Am Sonntag veranstaltet der RV Concordia einen RTF 45, 80, 113 und 150km*


----------



## Epinephrin (10. April 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Heute Abend jemand Lust zu fahren, Startzeit wäre gegen 17Uhr



Heute kannich nich. Wer hat  Zeit u. Lust Do. o. Fr. nach Feierabend zu fahren?


----------



## mynoxin (10. April 2013)

Freitag wäre gut 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Epinephrin (11. April 2013)

Wenns Wetterle stimmt, ja. Ich sach erstmal Fr., 16 h (weiß noch nich, ob ichs schaff), Maschsee, Nordufer, rote Figur.


----------



## fiddel (11. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629096


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (11. April 2013)

Wetter wird Mist. Dann eher nich


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Epinephrin (12. April 2013)

Quark, Wetter wird fahrbar. Habe aber nich viel Zeit, werde n bißchen durch die Eilenriede flitzen.


----------



## Unplugged (15. April 2013)

Morgen ab drei / vier jemand dabei? Fahre nach Benthe!


----------



## Deleted 266849 (18. April 2013)

Heute mittag ab ca. 14:30 Uhr jemand unterwegs?


----------



## reflux (19. April 2013)

wir wollne morgne früh 9/10 aus hannover los
richtung deister
benther/gerdener nur umfahren und dann zielstrebig nach oben
und wieder runter 2-3 mal


----------



## Girl (19. April 2013)

Start ist wann und wo genau?


----------



## reflux (19. April 2013)

entweder abfahrt in linden oder treffpunkt am benther berg
abfahrt entweder um 9 oder um 10
ich hoffe das erfahre ich noch...


----------



## Girl (19. April 2013)

oki, dann gib Info und ich schau obs passt


----------



## reflux (19. April 2013)

sehr spontan jetzt
9.30 in linden davenstädter straße ecke erichstraße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (19. April 2013)

fahren auf jeden fall entspannt
haben von hardtail bis enduro alles dabei


----------



## Girl (22. April 2013)

Heute jemand Bock auf was schnelles ab 5?


----------



## schaumi (22. April 2013)

Hallo, bin gerade dabei, fuer ein paar Arbeitskollegen eine 3-Berge-Tour vom Maschsee ueber Bentherberg, Gehrdener Berg in den Deister und zurueck zu organisieren. Alles natuerlich mit einem MTB.

Da ich nicht aus Hannover komme, kann mir jemand einen Tourenvorschlag, ggf. Vielleicht auch mit GPS-Daten zur Verfuegung stellen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 266849 (22. April 2013)

Ich hab da letztens was aufgezeichnet  müsste in etwa passen, bis auf Start- und Endpunkt. Den Gehrdener Berg haben wir seitlich umfahren aber dürfte nicht so schwer sein noch drüber zu fahren 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vpoxuazmkedbjwqo


----------



## Hero3 (22. April 2013)

Tach
Kennt jemand noch nen paar Sprungstrecken in Hannover?
Fahre eher so Dh und suche noch passende Strecken. In der Eilenreide soll ja bald gebaut werden steckt aber gerde im Rathaus fest...

Danke!


----------



## Hannoveraner (22. April 2013)

In Hemmingen gibt es ne Dirt-Ecke. Bin ich neulich durch Zufall mal vorbeigefahren. Ansonsten wirst du wohl in den Deister müssen. Da gibt's genug Sprünge .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hero3 (22. April 2013)

Die Dirt-Ecke kenne ich ist aber eben mehr für Dirt und nicht DH oder Mountainbiking...

Ja sieht wohl so aus. Aber in die Eilenriede an der Adolf-Ey staraße wird ja bald was nettes gebaut.


----------



## Moeppmann (22. April 2013)

Weiß jemand eigentlich, was aus er BMX Strecke in Misburg geworen ist??


----------



## sundancer (23. April 2013)

Moeppmann schrieb:


> Weiß jemand eigentlich, was aus er BMX Strecke in Misburg geworen ist??



Existiert glaube ich noch. War aber schon laenger nicht mehr dort


----------



## HangLoose (23. April 2013)

Hero3 schrieb:


> Die Dirt-Ecke kenne ich ist aber eben mehr für Dirt und nicht DH oder Mountainbiking...
> 
> Ja sieht wohl so aus. Aber in die Eilenriede an der Adolf-Ey staraße wird ja bald was nettes gebaut.



Hallo Hero3!

Was soll denn dort entstehen? Ist das nicht die Ecke, wo der Rodelhügel ist? Da war doch schon einmal was, bis die Stadt es platt gemacht hat. Bitte gern nähere Infos auch als PN, falls noch nicht für die Allgemeinheit gedacht.

Gruß HangLoose


----------



## Unplugged (23. April 2013)

Heute ab drei jemand in Richtung Deister dabei? Schnell und har(d)t


----------



## Hero3 (23. April 2013)

Ne kann ich auch so ins Forum schreiben...

Also es ist zwar noch nicht sicher wo genau aber es soll eine Dirt-MT -DH Astre ke in Hannover entstehen. Es gab da "Verhandlungen" mit der Stadt nachdem teilweise (auch in der Eilenriede) Wildbau betrieben wurden. Die Adolf-Ey Straße ist jedoch bei einer Abstimmung bereits auf Paltz eins der Prioritäten liste gelandet, wegen der zentralität und der wäldernen Umgebung. Auf Platz zwei ein Park in Linden. Momentan wird in verwchiedenen Sitzungen im Rathaus (ohne beteiligung der Fahrer) abgestimmt. Auch das Forstamt ist dabei. Wenn (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist) eine Stelle "in Ordnung geht" dann wird eine Strecke (je nach Ort) geplant und dann etwa um die Sommerferien herum auch verwirklich mit Hilfe der Stadt.

Soweit so gut. Wenn es neues gibt melde ich mich. Bei Fragen einfach schreiben.


----------



## mynoxin (23. April 2013)

Leider Geil?! 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## ollewa85 (23. April 2013)

Moin,

Morgen bzw übermorgen wer Bock ne schöne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Girl (23. April 2013)

Morgen ab ca. 17Uhr


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (28. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
als Neu-Hannoveraner (Linden-Nord), der sich hier noch nicht wirklich auskennt, wollte ich mich kurz vorstellen und ich hoffe, dass man zusammen mal die ein oder andere Runde drehen kann.
Mein Name ist Jens, ich bin 32 Jahre alt und aktuell wieder Student. Ich fahre eine 301 von Liteville und würde mich wohl ah ehesten im AM-Touren-Bereich einordnen. Mein Form ist zwar aktuell nur mäßig, aber das sollte sich in der nächsten Zeit auch wieder ändern ;-).
Da ich wie gesagt Student bin, bin ich in der Zeitplanung aktuell relativ flexibel und für alle Schandtaten zu haben ;-).

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (30. April 2013)

hey jens,

komme auch aus linden nord bzw. 2 meiner mitfahrer auch (alle helius am).
sprich wir machen auch am touren. ich schreib dir gerne mal, wenn wir wieder fahren. voraussichtlich samstag =)


----------



## ollewa85 (1. Mai 2013)

Moin,

Jemand do oder fr bei ner Tour dabei? Hab frei


----------



## mpmarv (1. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand Sonntag Bock auf Deister?

Würde mangels Form aber mit dem Auto hinfahren


----------



## Girl (1. Mai 2013)

Donnerstag und/oder Freitag ab ca. 17Uhr


----------



## ollewa85 (1. Mai 2013)

Do und fr is natürlich perfekt, würde wohl an beiden Tagen mitkommen


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (2. Mai 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> hey jens,
> 
> komme auch aus linden nord bzw. 2 meiner mitfahrer auch (alle helius am).
> sprich wir machen auch am touren. ich schreib dir gerne mal, wenn wir wieder fahren. voraussichtlich samstag =)



Ja cool, gib gern Bescheid. Ob es diesen Samstag passt, kann noch nicht sagen. Tendenziell eher Sonntag.



ollewa85 schrieb:


> Do und fr is natürlich perfekt, würde wohl an beiden Tagen mitkommen


Also am Freitag 17 Uhr hätte ich auch Zeit.


----------



## mynoxin (2. Mai 2013)

Freitag ginge.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (3. Mai 2013)

Moin, ich will heute zwischen vier und fünf Richtung Deister los. Einmal hoch und dann F***weg oder G***weg runter und zurück.

Treffpunkt könnten wir am Maschsee oder Aegi machen, jemand dabei?

Gruß Alex 


Edit: Die Beteiligung hier ist ja mal wieder überwältigend 
Ich fahr los...


----------



## mynoxin (3. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte schon Lust. Wollten ja auch einige mehr...

Edit: alle weg? Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (3. Mai 2013)

wir wollen morgen nen deistertagesabflug machen
trefftpunkt ist hannover linden mitte
davenstedter straße ecke erichstraße

um 11uhr

gemütlich aber nicht langsam, wie es halt 15kg räder zulassen
bei interesse gibt es auch meine handynummer
oder ihr seid um 11uhr einfach da


----------



## Moeppmann (5. Mai 2013)

Hey @ alle!!!

Wollte mich mal unter der Woche morgens auf in den Deister machen... Mittwoch von Hannover HBF gegen 9-10 Uhr mit Zug Richtung Egestorf o.ä. und von da aus Gegend um Nienstädter Pass bearbeiten.... Andere Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen... Hauptsache rauf auffn Berg...

Hat wer Lust und Zeit??? Kondition Bergauf: laaaangsaaammm (Bike der Ü-17kg Klasse) Runter: Wird schon ... (eben 180mm Federweg....)...bin aber auch selber schon dezent Ü30.... 

Grüße aus Ricklingen....


----------



## mynoxin (5. Mai 2013)

Dienstag, Mittwoch keine Chance, arbeiten..


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Barti88 (5. Mai 2013)

Moeppmann schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust und Zeit???



Bin dabei! 
Musst mir nur noch sagen wann und wo genau treffen.



mynoxin schrieb:


> Dienstag, Mittwoch keine Chance, arbeiten..



Wie siehts morgen so gegen 12Uhr aus?


----------



## mynoxin (5. Mai 2013)

Sprech ich mit der Regierung ab, gebe heut Abend Bescheid.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## mynoxin (5. Mai 2013)

Morgen geht klar. 12 Uhr Hauptbahnhof? Nur wir 2?
Muss mir die Saison nen ordentlichen Rucksack und mal Kleidung holen.  Tipps?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moeppmann (5. Mai 2013)

Also Mittwoch Morgen sind wir zumindest schonmal zu 2.

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Wennigsen Bahnhof.....???


----------



## Barti88 (5. Mai 2013)

@mynoxin
ja dann um 12Uhr unterm schwanz  

  @Moeppmann
Ok bin ich dann da.

@all
noch jemand?


----------



## Moeppmann (5. Mai 2013)

.....da waren es schon 3!

und das Wetter ist uns doch auch egal ..... oder???


----------



## mynoxin (5. Mai 2013)

Alles klar. Du übernimmst Führung. Ich bin orientierungslos. Wie lang sind wir ca weg? Wegen essen 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Unplugged (6. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht's denn eigentlich am Donnerstag aus? Den Feiertag muss man doch ausnutzen 

Euch viel Spaß im Deister, aber passt auf, dass mynoxin nicht zu spät zum Essen kommt


----------



## Girl (6. Mai 2013)

Hey Männer und Frauen,

Wie sieht es am Donnerstag (Feiertag) mit einer schönen Tour aus.

Der Plan wäre, entspannt zum Deister (es kann auch mit der Bahn hingefahren werden) dann am Annaturm eventuell Mittagessen oder Kuchen, ein paar Trails fahren, jeder wie er mag. und dann auf dem Wückweg in Wennigsen noch ein Eis auf dem Heimweg.

Das sollten dann von Hannover City ca. 60-70km und 600hm werden oder mehr je nach Lust und Laune.

Derzeit sind zwei Männer und eine Frau am Start.
Es wird ein normales Tempo gefahren, ist ja schliesslich ein Feiertag.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Barti88 (6. Mai 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Wie lang sind wir ca weg? Wegen essen



Wie lange möchtest du


----------



## mynoxin (6. Mai 2013)

Bis wir wieder da sind  
Komme evtl 5 min später wegen Zug. Bis gleich.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Matthias32 (6. Mai 2013)

Wäre am Donnerstag dabei. Bin neulich von Hannover nach Springe gefahren, dort zum Steinbruch und mich abgeseilt an der Steilwand und wieder zurück.
Mag nur nicht mit der Bahn fahren.
Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt 10 Uhr unter "dem Schwanz" am Hauptbahnhof?
Und dann eine gemütliche Tour von ca. 80 km. 
Muss mit mit meiner Kondition erstmal wieder "aus der Hefe kommen".

Gruß


----------



## Scott865 (6. Mai 2013)

hallo,würde mich ebenfalls gern anschliessen.bahn ist auch nicht so mein ding.ihr wisst schon was teilweise aufm kammweg los ist bzw. annaturm da wo es alkohol gibt,am vatertag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (7. Mai 2013)

Heute ab 17Uhr noch jemand Lust fix nach Benthe, etwas hoch-runter zu fahren?


----------



## Unplugged (7. Mai 2013)

Bin am Donnerstag dabei, können uns gern schon vorher unterm Schwanz treffen und dann die anderen am Maschsee einsacken.

Können wir uns auf 'ne gemeinsame Uhrzeit einigen? Alex, wann wolltet Ihr los?


----------



## Girl (7. Mai 2013)

Treffen 11Uhr am Maschesee Aspria oder 11:10Uhr AWD Arena


----------



## Matthias32 (8. Mai 2013)

Okay, dann um 10:45 am "Schwanz"?

Gruß


----------



## Unplugged (8. Mai 2013)

10:45 Schwanz 

Bis dann!


----------



## Girl (8. Mai 2013)

Oki und wir dann 11:10 am Stadiobad/Fussballstadion

Sind wir denn nur 5?


----------



## Matthias32 (8. Mai 2013)

Ist eingeloggt.


----------



## Unplugged (8. Mai 2013)

Fünf wären ja schon neuer Rekord... 

Sonst niemand? Scott865? Barti? Ollewa? Mynoxin? Und wie sie alle heißen?


----------



## Scott865 (8. Mai 2013)

ich bin dabei.hab die uhrzeiten,mehrere anlaufpunkte.das passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich so lese is barti auch dabei, ich hab gestern schon 7 gezählt...
Ich kann leider nicht, muss Arbeiten bis 2, sonst sehr sehr gern!!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Girl (8. Mai 2013)

Es dürfen auch gern Frauen mitfahren, dann fühlt sich die eine bisher nicht so einsam.

Also bisher am Start

Meiner Einer mit Frau
Unplugged
Scott865
Matthias32

PS. Bitte mit vernünftiger Ausrüstung (Helm) Sicherheit geht vor da wir bergab auch Trails fahren wollen.


----------



## Unplugged (8. Mai 2013)

Was ist mit den Ladies von der Geburtstagsgesellschaft? Die haben doch morgen eh nix zu feiern


----------



## wichtigisimwald (8. Mai 2013)

Bitte um Mithilfe für einen Deisterkollegen:


----------



## mynoxin (8. Mai 2013)

Kann eine Anzeige zurückgenommen werden? Mir haben sie meins neulich auch gestohlen (zum Glück gefunden) und das mit der Anzeige entscheidet der Staatsanwalt. Mich haben sie angerufen, war aber nich da. Idee, was die wollen?
Werde Augen offen halten!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Scott865 (8. Mai 2013)

wie siehts bei euch mit dem wetter aus?wird auch gefahren,falls es morgen regnen sollte?
bitte posten,wenn ihr nicht kommt!!!
hatte ich schonmal,war nicht cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (8. Mai 2013)

ICH fahre 
Aber ich denke mal, der Rest kommt auch bei jedem Wetter


----------



## Scott865 (9. Mai 2013)

werd am bahnhof eintrudeln.10.45 uhr unterm schwanz.


----------



## Matthias32 (9. Mai 2013)

Bin um 10:45 Uhr da. Mir egal,wenn es regnen sollte.


----------



## Scott865 (9. Mai 2013)

das war mal ne sehr geniale runde.gerne wieder,dann bin ich auch länger dabei.


----------



## Matthias32 (9. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich bin bedient.  Dass Bett ruft ... und Danke für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## Girl (9. Mai 2013)

Hey Männer und Frauen 

Ich fands schön, Wetter war ziemlich PERFEKT, Strecken waren sehr gut befahrbar. 
Denke mal das es uns morgen besser geht als 80% der Deisterbesucher  dann :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:

Bitte für die Zukunft passende Ausrüstung, einen Kopf kann man nicht neu kaufen, einen Helm schon.

Müssen wir auf jedenfall mal wiederholen.

Schönen Restmännertag


----------



## Unplugged (10. Mai 2013)

Das war echt 'ne coole Tour, sowas müssen wir auf 'nen Sonntag mal wieder machen, vielleicht dann noch einmal mehr hoch und runter 



Girl schrieb:


> einen Kopf kann man nicht neu kaufen, einen Helm schon


 

Du hast das mal wieder sehr eloquent zusammen gefasst


----------



## Brauseklaus (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo Hannoveraner,

ich habe schon in den Haupt-Thread âGestohlene Bikesâ inseriert, mÃ¶chte es aber auch noch einmal hier im lokalen Forum machen.

Mir wurde heute (10.05. etwa 18Uhr) am helllichten Tag vor dem ATB-Sport Shop (am Aegi) in Hannover mein gerade erst fertiggestelltes Canyon Grand Canyon AL 9.9 gestohlen. 

Ich hatte das Bike an den FahrradstÃ¤nder direkt vor dem Laden  angeschlossen und war etwa 10 min im Laden. Als ich wieder raus kam, lag nur noch das durchgeschnittene Schloss am StÃ¤nder. 
Fahrrad natÃ¼rlich noch nicht versichertâ¦.eine absolute Katastrophe fÃ¼r mich. 

So langsam verliere ich den Glauben an die Menschheit, das ist schon das 2. Bike innerhalb 1 Â½ Jahren (damals Kellereinbruch).

Jetzt hoffe ich auf eure Mithilfe, vielleicht sieht einer von euch das Fahrrad.

Marke: *Canyon* 

Modell: *Grand Canyon AL 9.9 (29â)*

RahmenNr.: A1L31268

Farbe: Schwarz/weiss

LaufrÃ¤der: DT-Swiss X1600 Spline (29â)

Reifen: Conti RaceKing Race Sport (2.2 29â)

Gabel: Fox Float CTD Evolution 100mm 29â

Bremsen: Shimano XT

Schaltung: Shimano XT 2x10

SattelstÃ¼tze, Vorbau, Lenker: Ritchey

Sattel: Selle Italia SL mit Ghost branding

Griffe: Rose










*Besonderheit: 2x Aufkleber "IMMRSPTZ RacingTeam" am Ober und Unterrohr*









Das Bike ist ein Custom-Aufbau es gibt es also so nicht noch einmal!
Die Wiederbeschaffung  ist mir 700â¬ wert! Bitte haltet die Augen in der Stadt offen und verstÃ¤ndigt mich oder die Polizei beim kleinsten Verdacht.


GruÃ,
Brause


----------



## Matthias32 (10. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf den Benther am Sonntag?
Wäre 14 Uhr vor dem Vereinsheim der Jäger.

Gruß


----------



## Fettpresse (11. Mai 2013)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Hallo Hannoveraner,
> 
> ich habe schon in den Haupt-Thread âGestohlene Bikesâ inseriert, mÃ¶chte es aber auch noch einmal hier im lokalen Forum machen.
> 
> ...



Ohh man das tut mir leid. Was war das fÃ¼r ein SchloÃ?

Ich halte die Augen offen.

Vieleicht bekommst du es ja zurÃ¼ck, is ja schon vorgekommen, dass geklaute RÃ¤der wieder auftauchen.

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brauseklaus (11. Mai 2013)

Das ist nett, Danke!

Das Schloss war ein 10-15mm Drahtgeflecht von Abus. Eigentlich nur ein Notschloss. Die Schnittstelle sieht so sauber aus, wie durch Butter geschnitten. Normalerweise stelle ich das Bike nie unbeaufsichtigt in der Stadt ab, nur dieses eine mal für 10 min direkt vor dem Laden. Es ist einfach unglaublich..entweder ein riesen Zufall oder die sitzen irgendwo und warten mit ner Bolzenschere.


----------



## Scott865 (11. Mai 2013)

matthias32
leider nein,fahren morgen ab benther berg richtung deister.quasi so wie donnerstag.9:00 uhr am fundament.gilt auch gerne für alle anderen.ambitioniert ca.70km,dreistellig hm und zum kaffee meist wieder zu hause.


----------



## mpmarv (11. Mai 2013)

Hat ATB keine Sicherheitscameras, die auf die Ständer gerichtet sind? Oder gibt es vielleicht öffentlich Webcams an der Marienstraße zwecks Fahnungsfoto?


----------



## Matthias32 (11. Mai 2013)

@ Fettpresse

Ich war so um 17:30 Uhr im ATB. Da stehen echt teure Bikes rum. Da muss wohl jemand mit einem Bolzenschneider es drauf abgesehen haben.
Halte mal mit die Augen offen,denke aber, dass damit niemand rumfährt.

@ Scotty

Ich warte bis mein Helm und die Protektoren da sind. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Brauseklaus (11. Mai 2013)

@mpmarv: Hab heute mit dem Besitzer geprochen, leider überwachen die Videokameras bei ATB nur Eingang und Schaufenster. Die Ständer sind wohl nicht mit drauf.
Das mit den Überwachungskammeras am Aegi ist ne gute Idee. Ich gehe aber fast von aus, dass die nur für kapitale Verbrechen ausgewertet werden. Für son Fahrraddiebstahl wird sich keiner die Mühe machen.


----------



## Olderman (12. Mai 2013)

@Matthias32

fährst du auch bei dem Wetter?
Werde mich mal ganz zwanglos um 14:00 Uhr dort einfinden,
drehe sowieso dort meine Runden.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Hitzi (12. Mai 2013)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> @mpmarv: Hab heute mit dem Besitzer geprochen, leider überwachen die Videokameras bei ATB nur Eingang und Schaufenster. Die Ständer sind wohl nicht mit drauf.
> Das mit den Überwachungskammeras am Aegi ist ne gute Idee. Ich gehe aber fast von aus, dass die nur für kapitale Verbrechen ausgewertet werden. Für son Fahrraddiebstahl wird sich keiner die Mühe machen.



die Kameras zeichnen teilweise auf.... habe ich mal gehört....


----------



## Matthias32 (13. Mai 2013)

@ Jörg:

Schade, habe ich zu spät gelesen.


----------



## Olderman (13. Mai 2013)

@ Matthias32

vielleicht das nächste mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moeppmann (16. Mai 2013)

[email protected]!!!
Möchte für nächste Woche schonmal nen Aufruf starten... Z.B. Mittwoch gegen 10 Uhr in  Wennigsen, Egestorf oder Basche, dann Raketentrail, ü30, dann Grabweg oder Andersrum. Meine Kondition und Fahrtechnik sind Top! (zumindest was das bergauf schieben angeht) bergab verbremse ich mich auchmal gerne und Lande  sanft im Gebüsch;0) aber Spaß ist ja Ansichtssache!! 
Wer hat Lust und Zeit??? Würd mich freuen, nicht alleine zu sein!


----------



## Matthias32 (16. Mai 2013)

@ Moeppmann 

Also am Mittwoch um 10 Uhr Wennigsen am Bahnhof wäre gut.


Wer hat Lust am Samstag auf den Benther? 

Gruß


----------



## Olderman (17. Mai 2013)

Bin Samstag  zu 95% am/auf dem  Benther anzutreffen 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Brauseklaus (17. Mai 2013)

Moin.

Hat jemand Bock an Pfingstmontag auf ne Runde Benter->Gerdener->Deister mitzukommen?

Im Deister ein paar Trails und wieder zurÃ¼ckâ¦..

GruÃ,
Brause


----------



## Barti88 (18. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

wer wäre den Morgen dabei? 
Was wir fahren ist mir egal. jemand dabei? 

Gruß


----------



## Olderman (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

bin so 13:30 - 14:00 Uhr am Benther unterwegs.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (20. Mai 2013)

Griaß Euch vom Berg


----------



## Unplugged (21. Mai 2013)

Mehr? 





Gewitterfront im Anflug...





"ohne" ist das Schlüsselwörtchen 

Servus und bis bald!


----------



## Moeppmann (21. Mai 2013)

Hey @ Alle hier!!
Hat noch wer Lust morgen mit zum Deister, wenns nicht zu schlammig wird Ü30, Rakete und Grabweg... Treffpunkt 10 Uhr in wennigsen HBF.
Die aktuelle gruppengröße beträgt ziemlich genau : 2 !

Grüße und evtl. bis Morgen!!!!


----------



## The-Trailhunter (21. Mai 2013)

Der ü30 ist im Augenblick gesperrt, werden gerade Reparatur arbeiten durchgeführt. Der Boden ist noch zu weich nach all dem Regen. Daher bitte nicht fahren. Gibt genug ausweichstrecken im deister, danke


----------



## Moeppmann (21. Mai 2013)

Versteht sich!!! Werden nen kleinen Bogen drum machen... Wie sieht den momentan auf dem Raketen Trail  aus??? Irgendwelche Sperrungen oder Neuerungen insbesondere im Oberen Bereich???


----------



## Matthias32 (21. Mai 2013)

@ Moepman

Hast eine PM. 

Gruß


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Mai 2013)

Im Allgemeinen gilt bei diesen extremen Wassermassen, alles künstlich Gebaute zu meiden. Naturbelassene Strecken können problemlos gefahren werden.
Das heißt am Ü30 kann z.B. der obere Teil gefahren werden, der untere Teil ab Schranke bitte nicht. Ähnlich an der Rakete, den letzten Teil ab Teerstraße meiden und im oberen Teil einfach die Sprünge meiden. Aber das erledigt sich meist von alleine, da es schwierig wird bei dem Wetter mit den größeren Sprüngen.

Nochmal als Tip, bei viel Regen, einfach Strecken wie Farnweg oder andere naturbelassene Trails den bebauten Trails vorziehen. Ist einfach nett gegenüber den Leuten die dort schuften.
Danke!


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Mai 2013)

Hat Hannover Bock zu buddeln? Ich zitier mal:



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Da das Wetter auch am Wochenende übel ist, können wir auch am Sonntag bauen.
> Also Samstag und Sonntag 11 Uhr oben am Ladies only.



Helfende Hände sind immer willkommen


----------



## Matthias32 (24. Mai 2013)

Sind auch nicht gefahren bei dem Wetter. 

Jemand Lust am Mittwoch auf Benther und Gehrdener oder Deister?

Uhrzeit ist mir egal.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 266849 (28. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht's denn heute am Benther & Gehrdener aus? Vermutlich noch zu matschig :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (28. Mai 2013)

Mit sehr grosser Sicherheit zu matschig.

Hat wer Lust heute mal fix in den Deister zu fahren?


----------



## Scott865 (28. Mai 2013)

Heut nicht mehr aber am We wäre ich dabei.Also wer hat lust am wochenende ein paar höhenmeter machen?


----------



## Unplugged (2. Juni 2013)

Moin, ganz vergessen: wir treffen uns nachher gegen 11:15 am Schwanz und dann entweder Bahn oder Rad Richtung Deister. Für Kurzentschlossene


----------



## Moeppmann (2. Juni 2013)

War am Donnerstag mal im Umland unterwegs und hab die alte BMX-Bahn in Misburg wiederentdeckt... lässt sich auch bei Nässe gut fahren und ist top in Schuss ... hier mal nen Foto.... Fourcross in Hannover......


----------



## Hannoveraner (3. Juni 2013)

Moeppmann schrieb:


> War am Donnerstag mal im Umland unterwegs und hab die alte BMX-Bahn in Misburg wiederentdeckt... lässt sich auch bei Nässe gut fahren und ist top in Schuss ... hier mal nen Foto.... Fourcross in Hannover......



Wo befindet die sich denn in Misburg?


----------



## Olderman (3. Juni 2013)

Seckbruchstr. dort ist ein Parkplatz und dahinter/daneben.

Gruß


----------



## Hannoveraner (3. Juni 2013)

Danke ....werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen


----------



## Stevens59 (3. Juni 2013)

Moeppmann schrieb:


> War am Donnerstag mal im Umland unterwegs und hab die alte BMX-Bahn in Misburg wiederentdeckt... lässt sich auch bei Nässe gut fahren und ist top in Schuss ... hier mal nen Foto.... Fourcross in Hannover......



... ist die denn für "JedermanN" befahrbar, also öffentlich frei zugänglich ?


----------



## Moeppmann (3. Juni 2013)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> ... ist die denn für "JedermanN" befahrbar, also öffentlich frei zugänglich ?



Vor länger Zeit gabs mal nen BMX Verein in Misburg damals war das Gelände eingezäunt ... Der Verein ist wohl schon lange aufgelöst ... Der Zaun ist weg... Bahn frei... Also benehmen wir uns anständig, damit diejenigen die die Bahn pflegen sich nicht angep**** fühlen... Ist wirklich gut in Schuss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (3. Juni 2013)

Sehr cool! War vor ca. einem Jahr dort, alles zugewuchert!

Finde ich gut, dass dort jemand aufgeräumt hat!


----------



## Unplugged (3. Juni 2013)

Fahre morgen gegen vier Richtung Deister los, wie immer über Benthe & Gehrden und dann zwei- drei Trails im Deister. War gestern gar nicht sooo matschig 

Falls jemand Bock hat, kann ich 'nen Stop am Aegi oder Maschsee machen. Wetter wird gut


----------



## Girl (4. Juni 2013)

Ich wäre ab 5 dabei, dann wirds aber eng mit zwei drei Trails.


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juni 2013)

Und wenn Du nachkommst?


----------



## Girl (4. Juni 2013)

Ja, bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin, wobei ich mich gern in deinem Windschatten versteckt hätte


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juni 2013)

Pech gehabt, vielleicht darfst Du ja auf dem Rückweg Deine Aerodynamik verbessern... Mit welchem Rad kommst'n?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (4. Juni 2013)

Heute noch das schwere Gerät.
Auf dem Rückweg haben wir sowieso Rückenwind.


----------



## Girl (4. Juni 2013)

Wie schauts eigentlich aus, in Braunlage ist am Samstag der Harzer MTB Cup.

Ich bin auf jedenfall am Start.


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juni 2013)

Samstag muss ich arbeiten  wollte dich nachher sowieso fragen, wann der nächste Harztrip ansteht... schade 

Telefonieren wir uns nachher zusammen? Ich kann ja dann wieder ein Stück entgegen kommen. Und dunkel wird's doch eh erst um neun 

Oder soll ich auf Dich warten? Bist du Punkt um fünf fertig?


----------



## Girl (4. Juni 2013)

Muss ich schaun wie ich mit der Arbeit fertig bin. Eigentlich 16:30Uhr Feierabend.

Gerade das Rennen wo es mal trocken und warm sein soll lässt du wegen der Arbeit saussen


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juni 2013)

Inwiefern sich betriebliche Erfordernisse unseren Rennterminen unterordnen, können wir nachher gern mal besprechen 

Ich hol Dich dann von der Arbeit ab Du Querulant


----------



## Girl (4. Juni 2013)

Dann haben wir ja gut 40min Zeit bis zum Deister


----------



## Deleted 266849 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin dann schon mal dort


----------



## Girl (4. Juni 2013)

Dann mal schön warten und derweilen die Sonne festhalten das die nicht hinter den Wolken verschwindet


----------



## Deleted 266849 (4. Juni 2013)

So ich hoffe die Sonne ist noch da, ich leider nicht mehr ^^

Hab mich mal an nem Trail im Deister versucht und danach frustriert ne Currywurst am Annaturm gefuttert 

Wie kommt man sowas vernünftig runter? Soviele Wurzeln... ^^

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rwjhcjbpbsqoztbl


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juni 2013)

Da sind wir vorhin u.a. auch runter, der macht doch Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (5. Juni 2013)

narayan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie kommt man sowas vernünftig runter? Soviele Wurzeln... ^^
> 
> ...


Blick ca 5-10 m geradeaus, Streckenverlauf abscannen und immer am Gas bleiben  - nur nicht jede Wurzel einzeln angucken


----------



## Deleted 266849 (5. Juni 2013)

Werd' ich mir für das nächste Mal merken  Danke für den Tipp 

Mein Schnitt Berg runter war irgendwo bei 8km/h...


----------



## Girl (5. Juni 2013)

Mit nem Cappo zwischendurch ist das schon ok


----------



## matzinski (5. Juni 2013)

8 km/h ist für den Farnweg eindeutig zu laaaaaaangsam


----------



## Deleted 266849 (5. Juni 2013)

Muss mich da rantasten ^^mir fehlt die Kraft und Körperspannung um alles mit den Beinen wegzufedern


----------



## Girl (5. Juni 2013)

Je schneller desto einfacher ist es, so triffst du nicht jede Wurzel und der Trail ist schneller vorbei 
Mit dem Weg hast du dir aber auch nichts einfaches ausgesucht


----------



## Deleted 266849 (5. Juni 2013)

danke für die aufmunternden Worte 
Vielleicht übe ich nachher am Benther Berg noch ein wenig...
Wobei die Trails da kein Vergleich sind...


----------



## Garam (6. Juni 2013)

Morjen, bin neu hier.

Habe mir im November ein Scott Genuis gekauft und muß noch ein bißchen an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten, um fit für die Trails im Deister zu werden. 

Wer hat Bock am Sonntag Benther Berg zu fahren? 

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Parkplatz Naturlehrpfad


----------



## mpmarv (8. Juni 2013)

Die Trails im Deister mit Touren HT zu fahren ist schon nicht ohne, bei 8km/h ist aber schon noch Luft  

Hätte am Sonntag Bock! Wäre Treffpunkt Maschsee/Rotes Teil auch i.O. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brauseklaus (8. Juni 2013)

@mpmarv: Ich fahre morgen auch, können also gerne zusammenfahren. Wann wolltest du los?


----------



## mpmarv (8. Juni 2013)

Hätte jetzt 11 Uhr rotes Teil Maschsee vorgeschlagen


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. Juni 2013)

Zeit klingt gut. Würde als Treffpunkt auch Stadler gehen? Ich wohne in Linden-Süd....


----------



## mpmarv (9. Juni 2013)

Ja, bin dann 11 Uhr beim Stadler


----------



## Deleted 266849 (10. Juni 2013)

Zwei ganz nette Links zu Hannover  :

http://tomsenglishblogongermany.wordpress.com/2013/06/02/hannover-green-city-of-pleasant-average/

http://www.humanempireshop.com/Staedteposter/Anne-Wendlandt-Enna-Hannover-Poster-50x70cm/


----------



## Girl (11. Juni 2013)

Heute jemand Bock fix nach Wennigsen zum Eis essen und wieder zurück.
Start ab 18:15Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (11. Juni 2013)

Ab 19.30 Uhr könnte ich, wird aber arg spät


----------



## Girl (11. Juni 2013)

Gehts nicht paar Minuten früher?
Aber wenn dann mit dem schnellen Rad.


----------



## mpmarv (11. Juni 2013)

siehe PN


----------



## Matthias32 (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wer Lust morgen Benther/Gehrdener zu fahren?

Bin 13 Uhr am Vereinsheim der Jäger.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Olderman (11. Juni 2013)

Kann nichts versprechen, werde aber versuchen da zu sein.
Rufe dich gegen mittag an.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Matthias32 (11. Juni 2013)

Alles klar.


----------



## Moeppmann (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo @ Alle!!!

Hat wer Bock, Freitag morgen, 9:30 Uhr Hannover HBF fix in die Bahn, ab nach Wennigsen und  laaaaangsam den Deister hooooooch und dann Flux runter... und dann nochmal... und nochmal???


----------



## Matthias32 (12. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts aus am Samstag mit Deistertour?

Gruß


----------



## Unplugged (12. Juni 2013)

Moeppmann schrieb:


> Hallo @ Alle!!!
> 
> Hat wer Bock, Freitag morgen, 9:30 Uhr Hannover HBF fix in die Bahn, ab nach Wennigsen und  laaaaangsam den Deister hooooooch und dann Flux runter... und dann nochmal... und nochmal???




Ich mach' das *morgen* früh, allerdings schon zwischen sechs und sieben ( und schnell den Deister hoch  ).

Für's Wochenende bin ich raus


----------



## mpmarv (13. Juni 2013)

Wochenende Deister ballern mit schwerem Gerät, hier hier hier! 

Allerdings Anreise mit Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (13. Juni 2013)

@ Mpmarv

Okay. Fahre aber mit dem Bike von Hannover.
Was hälst Du vom Treffpunkt Bahnhof Wennigsen?
Sa. 10 Uhr?

Noch wer Bock sich anzuschließen?

Gruß


----------



## mpmarv (13. Juni 2013)

Waldkater Parkplatz hätte ich jetzt vorgeschlagen!


----------



## Matthias32 (13. Juni 2013)

Kenne mich da leider kaum aus. 
Aber den Bahnhof sollte ich ja finden.

Gruß


----------



## Brauseklaus (13. Juni 2013)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus am Samstag mit Deistertour?
> 
> Gruß


 
Kann leider nur Sonntag 
Wäre keine Alternative für euch oder?


----------



## Matthias32 (13. Juni 2013)

Theoretisch ja.
Muss aber um 16 Uhr in Hannover sein.

Würdest Du von Hannover aus mit dem Bike fahren?

Gruß


----------



## Brauseklaus (13. Juni 2013)

Ja, würde ich machen....

Können es ja so einrichten, dass wir 16.00Uhr wieder hier sind.
  @mpmarv: Wie siehts bei dir Sonntag aus?


----------



## mpmarv (13. Juni 2013)

Passt, 16 Uhr schaffen wir auch, wenn wir um 10 Uhr im Deister beginnen....


----------



## kettenteufel (13. Juni 2013)

Planne auch am Samstag in den Deister zu fahren.
Was und wie fahrt ihr den so?
Komme eigentlich vom Rennrad fahre aber schon länger MTB.
Wie seiht ihr unterwegs eher CC oder DH?


----------



## Matthias32 (13. Juni 2013)

Hi Kettenteufel,

fahre nur Hardtails. Also Touren und Trails. Wobei es langsam besser wird.

@ all

Abfahrt Punkt 8:40 am "Schwanz" Hauptbahnhof am Sonntag.
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Bahnhof Wennigsen, dann Deister und Trails nehmen.
Jeder zurück wie er kann. Muss wie gesagt 16 Uhr in Hannover sein.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brauseklaus (14. Juni 2013)

Ich würde, wenn möglich, in Linden-Süd dazustoßen. Könntet ihr vom HBf anschließend zum Stadler fahren (liegt auf dem Weg)? 
HBf bis Stadler etwa 10min. Würdet dann also etwa um 8.50Uhr da sein....


----------



## Matthias32 (14. Juni 2013)

@ Brauseklaus:

Liegt nun nicht unbedingt auf dem Weg. Können uns  ja um 8:40 vor dem Hauptbahnhof untern "Schwanz" (dass große  Reiterdenkmal) treffen, würde mich freuen.
 @mpmarv

Ist der Bahnhof in Wennigsen okay für Dich? Bin sonst recht ortsunkundig?
Wenn nicht, hast eine PM mit meiner Handynummer. Können uns dann vor Ort am Annaturm treffen.



Noch wer Zeit und Bock mizufahren?


----------



## Scott865 (15. Juni 2013)

bock hätte ich.


----------



## mpmarv (15. Juni 2013)

Wie gesagt ihr fahrt sowieso am Waldkater vorbei 

siehe Bild, ist es ok am WK oder soll ich doch zum Bahnhof?


----------



## Matthias32 (15. Juni 2013)

Okay, sollten wir finden. Wenn nicht, hast ja meine Handynmmer.

Es wären dann bis jetzt am Sonntag:

narayan
mpmarv
Brauseklaus
ich 

8:40 Uhr am "Schwanz" Hauptbahnhof Hannover
10:00 Uhr Waldkaterparkplatz Wennigsen


----------



## Scott865 (15. Juni 2013)

bin dabei.10 uhr waldkater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barti88 (15. Juni 2013)

Wir kommen mit dem Zug um 09:58 in Wennigsen an.
Also falls ihr auf uns am Waldkater bis ca. 10:10 warten würdet, wären ich + noch jemand dabei


----------



## mpmarv (15. Juni 2013)

Das kriegen wir schon hin, bisher sind wir nie pünktlich gestartet  ;O


----------



## Scott865 (16. Juni 2013)

bin raus,hab verpennt.


----------



## Unplugged (17. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch Deister - Saunarunde? 
Hab frei und vor, den ganzen Tag in der Sonne zu brutzeln, Uhrzeit also egal


----------



## Matthias32 (19. Juni 2013)

Liebe Gemeinde,

wer Lust und Zeit am Samstag oder Sonntag auf eine Deistertour?  
Start Samstag oder Sonntag 8:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Jägerheim am Benther.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Deleted 266849 (19. Juni 2013)

Sooo früh ^^
Lust auf jeden Fall 

Werde morgen (Donnerstag) je nach Wetter auch ein bisschen unterwegs sein


----------



## Matthias32 (19. Juni 2013)

18:30 Bether?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (20. Juni 2013)

Diesmal dachte ich eher an 10 Uhr  das Wetter soll nachmittags schlecht werden :/

Samstag oder Sonntag um 10 würde auch gehen


----------



## mpmarv (20. Juni 2013)

Sonntag wär ich dabei!


----------



## Mzungu (20. Juni 2013)

ach Leute. Ende Juli ziehe ich nach Hannover. Freu mich drauf mit euch zu fahren! Meine Heimat ist leider MTB-technisches Ödland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olderman (20. Juni 2013)

Fährt heut jemand Benther Berg? Wird grad mächtig dunkel über Benthe.


----------



## Matthias32 (20. Juni 2013)

@ mpmarv

Planänderung: Am Samstag muss ich arbeiten.
Kann deswegen auch nur am Sonntag.

Abfahrt: 8:30 am Vereinsheim der Jäger vor dem Benther.

Wer hat Bock?

Gruß


----------



## mpmarv (21. Juni 2013)

8.30 Uhr ist mächtig früh, komme Samstag erst spät nach Hause...
Ich kann 10.00Uhr Waldkater,Deister anbieten.


----------



## Matthias32 (21. Juni 2013)

@mpmarv

Ist eingeloggt. 
Fahre 8:30 am Benther los.

Bock wer mit dem Bike zum Waldkater hin?

Gruß


----------



## bikingcook (21. Juni 2013)

ich bin öfters am bzw um den benther berg  von linden aus zugange. bin momentan zeitlich sehr flexibel.  wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte..einfach bei mir melden.  lg


----------



## Olderman (21. Juni 2013)

@ bikingcook  Willkommen im Forum. 
    Wann wollst denn wieder ne Runde drehen?
    Würde mich dann evtl. mal anschließen.
    Gruß
    Jörg


----------



## Deleted 266849 (22. Juni 2013)

Gerade am Benther Berg...
Hab's mal weg geräumt


----------



## Barti88 (22. Juni 2013)

Morgen um 10:10 wären Kai und ich auch wieder dabei


----------



## bikingcook (22. Juni 2013)

@Olderman, danke erstmal! bin wahrscheinlich morgen  am nachmittag wieder unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (22. Juni 2013)

narayan schrieb:


> Gerade am Benther Berg...
> Hab's mal weg geräumt



Das ist nen Bunny Hop Übungsparcour


----------



## Matthias32 (22. Juni 2013)

Alles klar. 

Hast eine PM.


Doch noch wer Bock von Hannover aus morgen zum Deister?

Gruß


----------



## oelg (22. Juni 2013)

fährt heute noch wer?


----------



## Olderman (22. Juni 2013)

Hast ne Uhrzeit für morgen?


----------



## Matthias32 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

freue mich auf eine erneute Runde (wobei ich gewohnt hinten bin ... aber irgendwann muss es besser werden).   

Habe gerade eine Mail reinbekommen, dass der MBC 11 Uhr am Waldkater Höhenmeter als Trainig fahren wollen.

Vielleicht findet sich da ja der eine oder andere aus Hannover, der um 8:30 am Parkplatz des Vereinsheim der Jäger sich zusammenschließt und dann bis 10:10 sich dort einfindet und locker losradelt und ab 11 Uhr stehen Höhenmeter und Trails (oder sonstige Wege)
runter und hoch fahren auf dem Programm.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## mpmarv (22. Juni 2013)

Da hat sich am Benther jemand Mühe gegeben, der Großteil war aber schon weggeräumt, als ich um ca. 17.00Uhr dort war. Was sich die Leute dabei wohl denken müssen, als würde ihnen der Wald alleine gehören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (22. Juni 2013)

Kann morgen doch nicht.... werde erst abends erst wieder fahrtüchtig sein


----------



## Moeppmann (22. Juni 2013)

Hey Alle!

Wollte mal meinen zweiwöchentlichen Ausflugsaufruf starten (Ich gebs nicht auf...oder schreckt etwa meine Forenbeschreibungstietel hier alle ab??)

also: Mittwoch morgen nach der Arbeit... 9:30 Hannover HBF --> 10 Uhr Wennigsen, und dann los...14:30 zurück in Hannover ... 
Kommt noch wer mit???

Grüße, Ingo!


----------



## oelg (23. Juni 2013)

Wir wollen morgen ab 10 ein paar runden über den benther. Deister wird zu lang morgen. Falls noch wer wenig Zeit hat? ^^


----------



## Deleted 266849 (23. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich den Wecker nicht verschlafe, würde ich mich noch anschließen...


----------



## oelg (23. Juni 2013)

bei wem? =) 

wenn bei uns dann um 10:15 am parklpatz an der lenther chaussee


----------



## Deleted 266849 (23. Juni 2013)

Bin mir jetzt unschlüssig ^^ 10 Uhr klingt humaner aber ich würde schon gerne mal wieder in den Deister


----------



## Deleted 266849 (24. Juni 2013)

Das war doch ne nette Runde 
Freu mich auf das nächste mal, jetzt erstmal wieder arbeiten


----------



## Unplugged (24. Juni 2013)

Ich rufe schon mal für Sonntag auf 

9:33 Uhr Abfahrt HBF, wegen Zeitersparnis mit der Bahn nach Wennigsen, oder 10:00 Uhr Treffen in Wennigsen. Und dann 3- 4 Trails, zurück ohne Bahn.

Tempo bergruff moderat, so dass jeder mitkommt, ist ja schlielich #Sonntag  und runter jeder so, wie er mag. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall für 1**er und G***zweg 


1. unplugged
2. Barti88
...



P.S. Uuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh 1.000. Beitrag...


----------



## mpmarv (24. Juni 2013)

Uiui!

Ich bin mit Fragezeichen! Muss zur Summit und weiß noch nicht ob ich Samstag abend oder Sonntag vormittag wiederkomme :/


----------



## Unplugged (24. Juni 2013)

Summit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (24. Juni 2013)

http://www.the-summit.de/news.htm


----------



## Unplugged (24. Juni 2013)

Ok  dann so:


1. unplugged
2. Barti88
3. mpmarv  ???
...


----------



## mpmarv (24. Juni 2013)

Nene die aktiven Zeiten sind vorbei, fahre nur einen Spieler und bin vor Ort Motivator


----------



## Unplugged (24. Juni 2013)

Das fällt gar nicht auf, wenn Du Dich da zwischendurch mal aus dem Staub in den Staub machst


----------



## Deleted 266849 (25. Juni 2013)

Sonntag muß ich mir noch überlegen ^^ Lust hätte ich 

Morgen noch wer? Ab ca 13 Uhr?


----------



## oelg (26. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte eh in den deister am Sonntag und die trails die du nennst sagen mir nix, wäre ja eine Gelegenheit die kennen zu lernen


----------



## Unplugged (26. Juni 2013)

Na dann kommt doch beide mit


----------



## mpmarv (27. Juni 2013)

Jmd. Lust auf Feierabendrunde?

ab ca. 18 Uhr sonstwo, Dauer ~2 Stunden


----------



## Deleted 266849 (27. Juni 2013)

Am Sonntag ist leider der Schützenausmarsch und ich werde gezwungen... :/

Jetzt könnte man schon noch eine kleine Runde drehen...*überleg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (29. Juni 2013)

Hi,

bin zwar Sonntag im Deister - werde da aber ein Techniktrainig mit jemanden machen. Dies muss ja mal besser werden bei mir.  

Ich hätte folgende Aktion geplant für Samstag, den 6.7:

10 Uhr Waldkater und dann am späteren Nachmittag zurück - je nach Laune.
Ich wohne unweit vom Benther entfernt und dort könnten wir im Garten (Haus mit sehr großen Grundstück) den Grill anwerfen. Zu trinken gibt es ausschließlich was alkoholfreies.

Je nach Teilnehmer, wäre dass eine Umlage von drei oder vier Euro.

Gebt mal Rückmeldungen (bin dabei):

Ich 
***
****

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## oelg (29. Juni 2013)

Wann fährt jetzt jemand eine gemütliche Runde morgen im Deister? ^^

So ohne Höhenmeterschrubben, mit viel Trails 

Wann muss ich wo sein? 

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 266849 (29. Juni 2013)

Ich will auch 

Wer hat nur diesen Schützensch*** erfunden...


----------



## Barti88 (29. Juni 2013)

oelg schrieb:


> Wann fährt jetzt jemand eine gemütliche Runde morgen im Deister? ^^
> 
> So ohne Höhenmeterschrubben, mit viel Trails
> 
> ...



Wir treffen uns um 09:20 unterm Schwanz und dann mitm Zug Richtung Wennigsen.... kannst dich gern anschließen


----------



## Unplugged (29. Juni 2013)

@ oelg:

Barti und ich sind 09:15 am Schwanz, dann ab in die Bahn ( fährt 09:33 ) nach Wennigsen.


----------



## Unplugged (29. Juni 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> @ oelg:
> 
> Barti und ich sind 09:15 am Schwanz, dann ab in die Bahn ( fährt 09:33 ) nach Wennigsen.




EDIT: Tja, so in etwa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (30. Juni 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> am Schwanz


kann man sich im WC treffen.......

Ansonsten trifft man sich "UNTERM" Schwanz.....


----------



## mpmarv (30. Juni 2013)

Muss absagen, bin noch in bs...


----------



## Stumpjumper50 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob das hier das richtige Forum ist, aber ich wollte wissen ob es im Bereich Nordhannover Richtung Isernhagen Möglichkeiten gibt, ein wenig Downhill zu fahren? Werde die nächsten Monate wohl viele Wochenenden dort verbringen und würde mich gerne mal wieder in Form bringen. Vielen Dank schonmal für eventuelle Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Unplugged (2. Juli 2013)

Das wird schwierig 

Aber im Deister wirst du sicher fündig https://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sou...=0&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Deister&t=m&z=15&iwloc=A

Fährst du nur Downhill oder bist Du tourentauglich  Dann kannst Du bei uns gern mal von Hannover aus mit fahren


----------



## Deleted 266849 (2. Juli 2013)

Geht eigentlich jemand kommenden Sonntag? Deister?


----------



## Matthias32 (2. Juli 2013)

Sonntag 10:00 Uhr Waldkater?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (2. Juli 2013)

Klingt gut  dabei


----------



## Matthias32 (2. Juli 2013)

Läuft!

Sonntag 10 Uhr Waldkater. Fahre 9 Uhr vom Parkplatz am Jägerheim am Benther los. Wenn wer Bock hat mit dem Bike loszufahren .... gerne! 

Gruß


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juli 2013)

Wer mag, wir treffen uns heute 17:15 Uhr am Aegi, lockere Feierabendrunde, wohin weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## Deleted 266849 (4. Juli 2013)

Hab leider um 17:00 Uhr nen Optikertermin...

@Matthias32 ich bin vom Jägerheim dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (4. Juli 2013)

17:15 Heute

bin dabei


----------



## mpmarv (4. Juli 2013)

Geht auch 17.30?


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juli 2013)

Klar, wir warten! Kommst du zum Aegi oder sollen wir uns woanders treffen?


----------



## Girl (4. Juli 2013)

geht auch 18:00Uhr


----------



## mpmarv (4. Juli 2013)

18.00Uhr wär genial, dann muss ich nicht so hetzen! 

Wir könnten uns auch am Eisstadion Pferdeturm, bei Opel Günther oder am Zoo treffen, dann muss ich nicht so weit alleine fahren


----------



## Girl (4. Juli 2013)

Dann 17:15 Eisstadion, nimm's leichte Rad


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juli 2013)

Das wird ja immer später hier... Dann wohl 17:30 am Aegi 

Alex was ist mit Eurer Anmeldung für's Wochenende? Bisher bin ich der Einzige in der Startliste...


----------



## Girl (4. Juli 2013)

Wir zahlen vor Ort.
Juppppp, ich bring MPMARV mit


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juli 2013)

Dann nimm Barti auch noch mit  der kommt dann sicherlich auch 17:15 zum Eisstadion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (4. Juli 2013)

17.15Uhr wird mächtig knapp, aber ich geb alles!


----------



## Deleted 279071 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier rein gehört aber kann mir jemand sagen ob es in oder im Umkreis von Hannover nen Shop gibt wo man Fullfacehelme und Neck Braces anprobieren und kaufen kann?


----------



## sundancer (5. Juli 2013)

Bomb schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier rein gehört aber kann mir jemand sagen ob es in oder im Umkreis von Hannover nen Shop gibt wo man Fullfacehelme und Neck Braces anprobieren und kaufen kann?



Evtl. bei Bikeinfection in  Barsinghausen, oder Louis, der Motoradzubehoerladen


----------



## mpmarv (5. Juli 2013)

Louis vahrenwalder Straße
http://www.louis.de/_20d7b39495f3ae...=search&searchterm=leat&cmd.x=-165&cmd.y=-133


----------



## Unplugged (5. Juli 2013)

Moin, fühlt sich zufällig jemand unter Euch berufen und konditionell in der Lage dazu, uns ( Girl & meine Wenigkeit ) am Sonntag beim Marathon im Solling zu unterstützen? http://www.marathon.radsport-hochsolling.de/
Oder wollte jemand sowieso dort mitfahren und Hannover representen 

Unser dritter Mann fällt leider krankheitsbedingt aus und wir hatten es eigentlich auf die Teamwertung abgesehen.

50 km, ca. 1200 hm und der Startschuss fällt um neun. Wen die Deisteruphills nicht schocken, der sollte hier keine Probleme haben 

Die Anmeldung geht jetzt allerdings nur noch vor Ort, das bedeutet 8,- Nachmeldegebühr zu den 26,- Startgeld.

P.S. marv, möchtest Du nicht doch lieber die 50 km fahren...


----------



## Matthias32 (5. Juli 2013)

Noch wer Lust auf Deister am Sonntag? Gruss  Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baaschti (5. Juli 2013)

Ich und ein Kumpel starten morgen um 11:30 Uhr vom BHF Egestorf aus.
Wahrscheinlich ü30, barbie/grab und ladies so die richtung. Bergauf sehr gemütlich, öfters auch mal mit schieben.


----------



## Matthias32 (5. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei!!!!


----------



## Baaschti (5. Juli 2013)

ich werde wahrscheinlich schon ne stunde eher da sein und schon mal den ü30 unsicher machen


----------



## Matthias32 (5. Juli 2013)

Sackt ihr mich dann 11:30 ein?


----------



## Baaschti (5. Juli 2013)

jop, mein kumpel kommt ja auch erst 11:30


----------



## Matthias32 (5. Juli 2013)

Alles klar.Bis morgen


----------



## Baaschti (5. Juli 2013)

Bis Morgen


----------



## mpmarv (6. Juli 2013)

Sorry Alex, Girl hat den LRS gebaut, ich muss morgen in den Deister und testen 

Bin dann auch dabei! Wo und wann trefft ihr euch am Deister?


----------



## Matthias32 (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen 9 Uhr am Benther und dann 10 Uhr am Waldkater. Johannes? Noch wer?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (6. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei  ab Benther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (6. Juli 2013)

Bis morgen


----------



## Unplugged (6. Juli 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Sorry Alex, Girl hat den LRS gebaut, ich muss morgen in den Deister und testen



 Hat er mir vorhin erzählt. Wie man hört, hast Du Dich beim Anblick der Räder in einem Zustand erhöhter körperlicher Erregung befunden und somit betrachten wir Dein Fehlen als entschuldigt, so kann man schließlich kein Rennen fahren 

Viel Spaß morgen, Ihr könnt ja zwischen neun und elf mal an uns zwei Kaputte denken... Evtl. sehen wir uns ja noch nachmittags auf'm Rückweg.


----------



## mpmarv (6. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß euch beiden morgen!

Ich bin dann um 10 Uhr am Waldkater.


----------



## Scott865 (7. Juli 2013)

@ Matthias 
wo trefft ihr euch am benther?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (7. Juli 2013)

Am Parkplatz beim Jägerheim https://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.35...93,9.641273&spn=0.00068,0.001135&z=20&iwloc=A


----------



## Matthias32 (7. Juli 2013)

Parkplatz jeagerheim


----------



## Scott865 (7. Juli 2013)

Super danke.


----------



## Matthias32 (10. Juli 2013)

Feahrt wer am Sonntag die Fruehschicht?Wuerde mich da gerne anschliessen. Bin morgen 18:30 am Benther 
am Parkplatz der Jeager. Wer Lust hat....? Gruss


----------



## Scott865 (11. Juli 2013)

schau mal im Thread Biken im Deister,ab morgen wird da fleißig gepostet.werde warscheinlich auch starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 266849 (11. Juli 2013)

Der Wille ist da  muss mal schaun ob's zeitlich klappt... (Heute und Sonntag)


----------



## Deleted 266849 (12. Juli 2013)

Heute früh jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (20. Juli 2013)

Heute Vormittag vielleicht jemand?


----------



## oelg (20. Juli 2013)

Wohin willste?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (20. Juli 2013)

Ein bisschen Benther Berg und dann eventuell auf einen Trail  in den Deister, allerdings habe ich nicht so lange Zeit :/


----------



## Deleted 266849 (20. Juli 2013)

Morgen wieder eine Frühschicht Deister?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (21. Juli 2013)

Jemand Lust morgen 9 Uhr  am Benther Parkpatz?So zwei Stunden hoch und runter? Gruss


----------



## mpmarv (26. Juli 2013)

Heute jemand? 16:30 Start Aegi/Maschee ?


----------



## mpmarv (27. Juli 2013)

Es war wieder jemand fleißig am Benther!

Normal stören mich die Stöckchenleger ja nicht, aber Stämme mit 30cm Durchmesser und ganze Bäume sind dann doch zu viel zum rüberfahren. Durch das Gewucher sieht man auch kaum noch was.

Kurz nach Eingang in den Baumsprung Trail lag ein Baum quer über die Farbahn, 1 dicker Ast 10cm über dem Boden und ein dicker Ast auf Höhe Brust, Bremsen ging gerade noch gut, war eigentlich eine kurze Runde um die SLX einzubremsen, das ist hiermit auch getan. Hab dann erstmal 30 Minuten damit verbracht den Baum auseinander zu ruppen und den Weg frei zu machen... Es war WARM und matschig


----------



## momme (27. Juli 2013)

@mpmarv 
Meinst Du den Trail der am Jägerheim endet? Da lag heute morgen um neun noch nix. Aber vor ca. einem Jahr bin ich in der nicht einsehbaren Kurve nach dem Sprung übern Baum in eine gebastelte Pyramide aus Ästen gebraten. Das war auch Absicht.

Was mir die Tage im gesamten Benther aufgefallen ist: Da liegt alle paar Meter Pferdekakke! So hab ich das noch nicht erlebt. Auch wenn der Mist "nur von Pferden" stammt, ist es verdammt eklig. Können die den Tieren nicht eine Windel anlegen, wenn´s in den Wald geht? Ich stell mich da eigentlich nicht so sehr an, aber die ganzen Wege sind zugeschi s sen!


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Juli 2013)

Bring mir ne Tüte voll mit für meine Blumen.


----------



## Brauseklaus (28. Juli 2013)

Mich stören die Pferde nicht und die paar Äpfel wayne...zumal die Reiter(innen) mit die einzigen sind, die noch grüßen können.

@mpmarv: Hab die Woche noch Urlaub, Bock auf nen gepflegten Ausritt dieTage? Ob Hardtail oder Fully ist mir egal. Geht jetzt wieder beides


----------



## mpmarv (28. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr in ca. 30-60Minuten ab Bothfeld mit Freundin eine kleine Runde Benther.

Ansonsten fahr ich Dienstag noch eine Feierabendrunde. Rest der Woche Vorbereitung, denn am Freitag geht es ins Zilleeeeertaaaaaaaal


----------



## Mzungu (28. Juli 2013)

sooooo....der christian (das bin ich) ist jetzt auch seit einer woche hannoveraner. werde mich also demnächst mal euren runden anschließen, um das umland ein bisschen besser kennen zu lernen.
 @mpmarv wann und wohin bzw wie lang startest du deine feierabendrunde denn?


----------



## mpmarv (29. Juli 2013)

Fahre um ca. 17.15 Uhr bei mir los, dann einmal Benther Berg, einmal hoch, einmal runter, einmal rum und dann zurück. Also ca. 2 Stunden


----------



## Matthias32 (31. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag um 10 Uhr am Benther zum  Deister zu starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (1. August 2013)

Arbeit ;/


----------



## mpmarv (2. August 2013)

Ich verabschiede mich bis zum 11.8.  ! Seid fleißig und macht kein Unsinn 

Yeeeeeeeeeeeehaa
http://www.zillertalarena.com/de/arena/sommer/singletrail.html


----------



## mynoxin (2. August 2013)

Trail on!


----------



## Girl (2. August 2013)

Morgen früh jemand Bock mit in den Deister zu kommen.
Startzeit spätestens um 9
So das wir um 12 wieder zurück sind.


----------



## Matthias32 (2. August 2013)

Wuerde um zehn am Parkplatz Jeagerheim starten und dann in den Deister. Wenn wer Lust hat?


----------



## Rubik (3. August 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

bin hier neu und freue mich diesen Thread gefunden zu haben. 

War heute 2 Std. am Benther Berg, bin hoch und runter gefahren, dann 1x drumrum und habe mindestens 5-7 Menschen gesehen. 
Finde ich persönlich etwas mager, kam mir jedenfalls sehr einsam vor. ^^

Hoffentlich ist das nächstes mal anders. ;-)
Gruß, Rubik


----------



## Moeppmann (6. August 2013)

Hey @ Alle!!!!
Kommt wer am Freitag  mit auf ne Deisterrrunde??? 9:30 ab Hbf zum Ã 30 und mal den neuen Ladies only bestaunen??? Alleine ist immer so unmotivierend und bringt einem Fahrtechnisch nixxð©ð

GrÃ¼sse M


----------



## Matthias32 (13. August 2013)

Wenn mein Gips bis dahin runter ist .... wie wäre es mit Samstag?
Alternativ dazu Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit?

Gruss


----------



## Mzungu (13. August 2013)

ich hab mich gestern mal zum deisterkreisel angemeldet (im deister thread), das findet auch kommenden samstag statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (14. August 2013)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Mzungu (14. August 2013)

ich wäre dabei...


----------



## mpmarv (14. August 2013)

Wann kannst und wo treffen? Aegi?


----------



## Mzungu (14. August 2013)

hey langsam, ich bin erst seit Montag Hannoveraner.
Aegi?
Wie wäre es mit spätem Nachmittag - so 17 Uhr? Oder was passt bei dir am besten?


----------



## mpmarv (14. August 2013)

vor dem "Theater am Aegi" (Aegidientorplatz) 

Ich kann auch schon um 16 Uhr, 17 Uhr wär aber ok


----------



## Mzungu (14. August 2013)

ok!und wo fahren wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (14. August 2013)

16 oder 17 Uhr? Würde vorschlagen eine Runde Benther, evtl. Gehrdener.


----------



## Mzungu (14. August 2013)

alles klar.
sagen wir treffen um 16:30 Uhr, das sollte ich schaffen.


----------



## Scott865 (14. August 2013)

bin dabei.wo kommt ihr vorbei am parkplatz?


----------



## mpmarv (16. August 2013)

Fahre heute wieder Benther... ca. 17Uhr, will jemand mit?


----------



## ollewa85 (22. August 2013)

moin,

bald isses wieder soweit und ich bin glücklicher besitzer eines bikes,da mir meins ja geklaut wurde . es wurd auch langsam ma wieder zeit...denke so ende nächster woche bzw die woche drauf isses fertig!!
ich würde mich freuen wenn sich dann ab und an ma leute finden die lust haben ein wenig an meiner grundlage zu arbeiten, bin seid ca 2 monaten netmehr gefahren und habe dadurch ein wenig an kondition abgebaut...muss ein wenig was aufholen dann... damit, wenn ich dann ab dem 1.10, wo ich dann in hannover wohne noch ein paar schöne touren mit euch fahren kann. vielleicht finden sich ja leute die auch noch an der grundlage arbeiten müssen, was ich zu der zeit eher bezweifel, aber man weis ja nie. werde euch auf dem laufenden halten und mich früher oder später wieder mehr hier melden um leute zu suchen für touren. bis dahin wünsch ich euch noch viel spaß 

mfg
ollewa


----------



## mynoxin (22. August 2013)

Was für'n Untersatz ist denn in Aussicht?


----------



## mpmarv (22. August 2013)

Zum Grundlage fahren findest du schon jemanden!

Du hast nicht zufällig lust auf ein Carbonstumpy Rahmenset?


----------



## ollewa85 (23. August 2013)

Ja ma abwarten ob sich Leute finden. 

Wird erstmal wieder nen hardtail, da ich damit auch durch die City zur abeit fahren werde. Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt dann was gescheiteres für schöne Abfahrten  aber werd das Bike genau so wenig schönen wie mein letztes hardtail, also freu ich schon dieses Jahr nochmal in deister zu fahren und so!

MfG ollewa


----------



## mpmarv (23. August 2013)

Was steht am Wochenende eigentlich an?


----------



## mynoxin (23. August 2013)

Baue auch grad hardtail auf. Wird nen 27,5"er. Rahmen von 2soulscycles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 266849 (24. August 2013)

Mh so einen Plan ist auch in meinem Kopf ^^

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Unplugged (24. August 2013)

Tach auch, für die Hannoveraner auch nochmal mein Beitrag aus dem Deister- Thread:

Ich wollte schonmal für nächsten Sonntag ( _nicht_ morgen ) was anzetteln, ist jemand unterwegs? 4- 5 Trails und zwischendurch mal Pause an einem der Türme oder an beiden... Ich versuche auch ganz bestimmt, bergauf langsam zu fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Würde gern im Westdeister ein, zwei Trails fahren und dann Richtung Osten. Oder andersrum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hannover - Deister und zurück mit Rad oder Bahn, ist mir gleich!


----------



## Mzungu (27. August 2013)

Morgen jemand Lust und Zeit auf Benther? 18 Uhr am Aegi wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## mpmarv (28. August 2013)

Sollte passen! Wenn was dazwischen kommt, sag ich im Laufe des Tages ab.


----------



## Olderman (28. August 2013)

gehts nicht früher, so 17:00 Uhr Parkplatz Jägerheim?


----------



## Mzungu (28. August 2013)

Bei mir geht es leider nicht früher.


----------



## Deleted 266849 (28. August 2013)

Mir wäre früher recht


----------



## mpmarv (28. August 2013)

Ich sag mal spontan ab, bin etwas angeschlagen und will nichts riskieren


----------



## Olderman (28. August 2013)

Bin so gegen 16:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz beim Jägerheim. Wenn wer
mag so 1-2 Std. übern Benther zu rollen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (28. August 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ich sag mal spontan ab, bin etwas angeschlagen und will nichts riskieren


Ey du fährst mit mir! Was bitte solltest du denn da riskieren? !;-)


----------



## Mzungu (28. August 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ich sag mal spontan ab, bin etwas angeschlagen und will nichts riskieren


Ey du fährst mit mir! Was bitte solltest du denn da riskieren? !;-)


----------



## Mzungu (28. August 2013)

hat sich auch erledigt bei mir. bin vor 20 min erst nach hause gekommen.


----------



## Unplugged (28. August 2013)

Ihr macht das schon 

Sonntag jemand dabei?


----------



## Scott865 (28. August 2013)

jaaa,das denk ich schon die ganze zeit!


----------



## danthefur (31. August 2013)

ich weiß zwar nicht ob das Wetter es morgen zulässt... aber ich würd mich gerne an eine der nächsten Ausfahrten in Hannover anschließen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (31. August 2013)

schau mal im biken im deister fred.


----------



## Unplugged (1. September 2013)

Nachher 10:33 Uhr Gleis 1 am Hbf, wer mit in den Deister kommen mag...


----------



## Mzungu (2. September 2013)

Hat von euch zufällig jemand einen langen Vorbau (120er mindestens) rumliegen, der nicht mehr benötigt wird?


----------



## mynoxin (2. September 2013)

Jop!, Race Face und syntace.
Edit: mindestens 120... Muss ich messen, wenn ich zu Haus bin. Kann sein, dass nur 100er sind

Edit: Race Face 110, syntace 100


----------



## Mzungu (2. September 2013)

cool!
a) kannst du ein foto machen? (vom 110er)
b) was willst du denn dafür haben?
c) wann kkönnte ich den abholen?

und 
d) an alle - hat jetzt zufällig noch jemand eine reduzierhülse von 1 1/8" auf 1" rumliegen? oder einen plan, wo ich eine in hannover herbekomme?

edit:
hat sich erledigt. hab grad bei ebay einen 150 mm vorbau für 1" gabelschäfte ersteigert. trotzdem danke!


----------



## mpmarv (2. September 2013)

Samstag Deister, bei dem Wetter muss doch was gehen?


----------



## Mzungu (3. September 2013)

Mittwoch Abend (also morgen) Benther? 18 Uhr Treffen Aegi?


----------



## mpmarv (4. September 2013)

Ich könnte auf eine späte Runde... so 19.30hrs


----------



## Mzungu (4. September 2013)

Ja da wäre bei mir auch ok. Treffen wir uns am aegi?


----------



## mpmarv (4. September 2013)

jop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brauseklaus (4. September 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Samstag Deister, bei dem Wetter muss doch was gehen?


Wäre dabei....


----------



## Girl (6. September 2013)

Samstag Deister zur Frühschicht. Start 8Uhr in Hannover. 
Hat wer Lust paar Trails zu surfen und gegen Mittag wieder zurück. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## mpmarv (6. September 2013)

Ich würd gern gegen Mittag los


----------



## Girl (6. September 2013)

Dafür ist das Wetter zu schön um es im Wald auf dem Rad zu verbringen.


----------



## mpmarv (6. September 2013)

Bin "leider" um 10.00hrs zum frühstücken verabredet, sonst wär ich mitgekommen =)


----------



## Scott865 (6. September 2013)

klingt gut.wo ist treffpunkt?wann ist feierabend geplant?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (6. September 2013)

8 Uhr morgen am Benther Berg?


----------



## Girl (6. September 2013)

Oki und dann fix in den Deister

8Uhr Benther Berg Jägerheim


----------



## Deleted 266849 (6. September 2013)

Ich muss morgen früh mal schauen ob ich mitkomme, bin noch erkältet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brauseklaus (6. September 2013)

Kann leider auch erst Mittags los...

 @maRv: startest du in H oder fährst du mit Auto?


----------



## Scott865 (7. September 2013)

Ich bin raus.vorderradbremse hat keinen druck.


----------



## Girl (7. September 2013)

bin ca. 8:15Uhr in Benthe


----------



## mpmarv (7. September 2013)

Ich starte in H, werde aber nur eine Runde Benthe/Gehrden drehen.


----------



## Mzungu (12. September 2013)

Hat jemand von euch einen Rohrschneider oder eine Eisensäge? Ich müsste einen Lenker etwas kürzer machen.


----------



## Moeppmann (12. September 2013)

Huhu!!! Kommt morgen früh, 9:43 Uhr ab Linden fischerhof mit Bahn in Deister nen bisschen aufm ü30 spielen gehen????
Grüße!!! Ich bring auch ne Eisensäge mit;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (12. September 2013)

Ohne lade kriegst das nich Grade ab, Verletzungsgefahr und die Griffe sitzen dann nicht bündig. Rohrschneider is besser. Bis 35mm reicht aus für schäfte und Lenker, sinnvolle Investition. Nein, ich hab keinen


----------



## Mzungu (12. September 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Ohne lade kriegst das nich Grade ab, Verletzungsgefahr und die Griffe sitzen dann nicht bündig. Rohrschneider is besser. Bis 35mm reicht aus für schäfte und Lenker, sinnvolle Investition. Nein, ich hab keinen



klar bekomm ich das ohne lade grade ab. im zweifelsfall wird der rest halt gefeilt...hab ich schon so gemacht, hat gut funktioniert.


----------



## mynoxin (12. September 2013)

Hab ich auch versucht, musste dann recht viel feilen und hatte mehr Grat. War aber auch ne Gabel, bei nem Lenker wird's sicher besser gehen.


----------



## Mzungu (12. September 2013)

jo, entgraten geht dann mit ner rundfeile mit nem kleineren durchmesser als der schaft oder lenker innen.


----------



## Mzungu (18. September 2013)

Jemand Bock auf benther heute abend? So 19 Uhr aegi?


----------



## Mzungu (19. September 2013)

... Und wie sieht es heute aus?


----------



## Moeppmann (19. September 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> ... Und wie sieht es heute aus?



Bin in 30 Minuten unten am Ã¼30! Los! Das schaffst du noch!!ð


----------



## Mzungu (19. September 2013)

Sorry, ich muss erst noch Visite machen ;-)


----------



## Moeppmann (19. September 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Sorry, ich muss erst noch Visite machen ;-)



Visite?? Schnickschnack! Die Leute genesen auch so... Hab immer das GefÃ¼hl Visite verwirrt die Leute nur unnÃ¶tig.... Schnell Brief in die Hand drÃ¼cken und wegschicken!ðð¥ð© bin grad paar mal den Ã¼30... Glitschige Schlammschlacht und Rutschewurzeln in auf die Fresse! Nu hab ich kein Bock mehr.. Alleine fahren ist echt Ã¶de!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. September 2013)

Moeppmann schrieb:


> Alleine fahren ist echt öde!



Hast mal auf die Uhr geguckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (19. September 2013)

Moeppmann schrieb:


> Visite?? Schnickschnack! Die Leute genesen auch so... Hab immer das GefÃ¼hl Visite verwirrt die Leute nur unnÃ¶tig.... Schnell Brief in die Hand drÃ¼cken und wegschicken!ðð¥ð© bin grad paar mal den Ã¼30... Glitschige Schlammschlacht und Rutschewurzeln in auf die Fresse! Nu hab ich kein Bock mehr.. Alleine fahren ist echt Ã¶de!


 
Leichtbaureifen und dann wundern wenn es rutscht, du mit deiner XC Feile!


----------



## Mzungu (19. September 2013)

also heute abend auch keiner bock/zeit?


----------



## Unplugged (19. September 2013)

Morgen vormittag kann ich 'ne Runde Benthe / Gehrden anbieten 
Muss mal den neuen Baron in den Dreck ausführen


----------



## Moeppmann (19. September 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Leichtbaureifen und dann wundern wenn es rutscht, du mit deiner XC Feile!



Was zum T*** ist denn nun bitte XC schon wieder??? Leichtbau??? Kenn ich auch nicht! Mein Vorderrad wiegt doch alleine mehr als euer ganzes Rad zusammen!!! Wurde extra zur Erhöhung der laufruhe nicht mit dichtmilch sondern Dichtblei gefüllt! Spaß beiseite... Müssen mal wieder alle stammt in den deister.... Werd mal mit der Regierung sprechen! Deisterkreisel mit euch war nämlich lustisch!!!


----------



## Mzungu (19. September 2013)

also ich hab am Wochenende noch nix vor...


----------



## mpmarv (19. September 2013)

Wetter.de sagt ich komm mit, mein Kalender sagt ich hab am Samstag sogar Zeit! Muss aber 15Uhr wieder in Hannover sein.


----------



## Girl (19. September 2013)

Samstag bin ich dabei


----------



## Rubik (19. September 2013)

Möchte demnächst gerne mal mitkommen, zum Benther oder Deister. 

Gruß, Rubik


----------



## Deleted 266849 (19. September 2013)

Würde auch gerne mit ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (20. September 2013)

Also Samstag vormittag? wohin und wann treffen? Bitte bitte nicht schon um 8. Alles andre ist mir egal...


----------



## mpmarv (20. September 2013)

9.30 Uhr Waldkaterparkplatz?


----------



## Mzungu (20. September 2013)

Wo isn das?


----------



## Mzungu (20. September 2013)

was ist nun mit morgen?


----------



## mpmarv (20. September 2013)

Ist noch jemand um 9.30Uhr am Waldkaterparkplatz? 

Das ist in Wennigsen am Fuße des Deisters.


----------



## Girl (20. September 2013)

Wir starten ca. 10Uhr in Hannover, ist ja Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 266849 (20. September 2013)

Klingt gut ^^


----------



## Mzungu (20. September 2013)

@Girl
Wollt ihr dann mit dem Rad zum deister? Und wo treffen?


----------



## Girl (20. September 2013)

Ganz grobe Richtung wird 10:45Uhr Benthe Jägerheim


----------



## Mzungu (20. September 2013)

Also kein Treffpunkt in Hannover selber?


----------



## Garam (20. September 2013)

Was plant ihr genau? Nur Benther Berg oder weiter in den Deister? Nur zwei Stunden fahren oder Tagestour?

Würde mich ggf. anschließen.


----------



## Girl (21. September 2013)

Kein Treffen in Hannover.
Wir machen eine große Tour in den Deister mit Mittagessen am Nordmansturm oder Annaturm.
Geplant ca. 80km und 1000hm


----------



## Mzungu (21. September 2013)

Ok. Da bin ich raus. Keine Lust / Zeit für ne Tagestour.
 @maRv
Du bist vermutlich schon unterwegs, oder?


----------



## Hannoveraner (21. September 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ok. Da bin ich raus. Keine Lust / Zeit für ne Tagestour.
> @maRv
> Du bist vermutlich schon unterwegs, oder?



Moin. Ich fahre demnächst mit dem Auto zum Waldkater. Wenn du Lust hast?


----------



## mpmarv (21. September 2013)

Nö, alleine Deister ist nicht so geil!

Ich mach nachher eine runde Eilenriede / Benther


----------



## Garam (21. September 2013)

"Kein Treffen in Hannover.
Wir machen eine große Tour in den Deister mit Mittagessen am Nordmansturm oder Annaturm.
Geplant ca. 80km und 1000h"

Steht die Tour noch? Ich wäre dabei und würde jetzt losfahren. Komme aus Ricklingen und wäre so kurz vor 11 Uhr BB Jägerhütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (21. September 2013)

Tour steht noch. Warte noch auf einen Kumpel und starten dann in Bemerode.
Also Entspannung werden auch erst gegen 11 in Benthe sein.

PS. sind gemüthlich unterwegs


----------



## Garam (21. September 2013)

Super, bis nachher


----------



## Mzungu (22. September 2013)

Hey Leute,
heute bei der Tour bin ich unglücklich mit dem Hinterreifen auf eine Kante aufgeschlagen. Ergebnis - Plattfuß und eine Speiche raus. Ich bräuchte eine Empfehlung für einen Laden in Hannover, wo ich guten Gewissens mein Hinterrad hinbringen kann.

Könnt ihr mir eine Werkstatt/Laden empfehlen?


----------



## Moeppmann (22. September 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> heute bei der Tour bin ich unglücklich mit dem Hinterreifen auf eine Kante aufgeschlagen. Ergebnis - Plattfuß und eine Speiche raus. Ich bräuchte eine Empfehlung für einen Laden in Hannover, wo ich guten Gewissens mein Hinterrad hinbringen kann.
> Könnt ihr mir eine Werkstatt/Laden empfehlen?



Z.B. ATB-Sport am Aegi , am Anfang der Marienstrasse unter den Arcaden. Die werdens schon richten... Seit meinem Hinterrad haben die auch Metallspeichenschlüssel für Mavic Systemlaufräder!!! ;o)


----------



## Mzungu (22. September 2013)

danke, dann werd ich den patienten morgen da mal hinbringen. hoffentlich wird es nicht all zu teuer...


----------



## Mzungu (23. September 2013)

Hat von euch jemand einen guten Tipp, wo ich im Umkreis von Hannover (ca. 100 km) Fahrtechnikkurse finden kann?


----------



## Hannoveraner (23. September 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand einen guten Tipp, wo ich im Umkreis von Hannover (ca. 100 km) Fahrtechnikkurse finden kann?



Schau mal bei den Jungs: http://trailtech.de

Die bieten Kurse im Harz an. Hab da auch schon einen mitgemacht.


----------



## Mzungu (25. September 2013)

A) hat jemand Lust morgen abend mit zum Benther zu kommen, und B) wie sieht es mit dem kommenden Wochenende aus?


----------



## Unplugged (26. September 2013)

Heute Benther kann ich nicht, aber Sonntag würde ich gern in den Deister. Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht genau, aber nicht allzu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (26. September 2013)

Sonntag Deister klingt doch schonmal super.


----------



## Scott865 (26. September 2013)

@_Unplugged_
ab 11uhr mach ich mit.


----------



## matzinski (26. September 2013)

Langschläfer


----------



## Scott865 (26. September 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Langschläfer


 jaa


----------



## Unplugged (27. September 2013)

Mein Rad sagt, dass es sich keinen Meter mehr bewegt, bevor es neue Lager bekommt 

Sorry für Sonntag Leute, bin raus...


----------



## Mzungu (27. September 2013)

dann nimm doch das hardtail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (28. September 2013)

Ich denke ich nehm morgen früh um 10:33 die S1 am HBF. @Scott865 steigst du dann zu? Letzter Wagen?


----------



## mpmarv (28. September 2013)

Können natürlich auch mal eine HT Runde im Deister drehen mit Fokus auf HM und eher weniger Trails


----------



## Scott865 (28. September 2013)

wie mit der bahn?dachte eigentlich eine schöne runde km sammeln.


----------



## Mzungu (28. September 2013)

Das können wir doch dann immer noch?


----------



## Scott865 (28. September 2013)

ich mein in deister und zurück aus eigener muskelkraft,nochmal richtig das gute wetter nutzen.


----------



## Mzungu (28. September 2013)

ja dann mach nen vorschlag wann und wo treffen...


----------



## Scott865 (28. September 2013)

10.30 uhr am parkplatz benther berg.


----------



## Mzungu (28. September 2013)

Da Jägerheim? Alles klar.


----------



## Scott865 (28. September 2013)

ja.


----------



## Deleted 266849 (28. September 2013)

Würde so gerne mit aber muss auf's Oktoberfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (29. September 2013)

Komme dann auch zum jägerheim


----------



## Mzungu (29. September 2013)

So, mein Zähler sagt 81 km und 1300 hm. Dankeschön, war ne feine Runde! Allerdings das nächste mal bitte ohne Gegenwind auf dem Rückweg...


----------



## mpmarv (29. September 2013)

Der Rückweg hat echt geschlaucht.

Ansonsten eine ordentliche Runde!


----------



## Girl (30. September 2013)

Heute Abend noch jemand Lust Benthe unsicher zu machen?
Start kurz nach 18Uhr in Hannover oder 18:30Uhr Benthe.


----------



## Unplugged (2. Oktober 2013)

Sonntach?


----------



## Barti88 (2. Oktober 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Sonntach?


----------



## Unplugged (2. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Mzungu (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab Sonntag leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Mzungu (7. Oktober 2013)

Jemand Bock Mittwoch zu benthern? So 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moeppmann (7. Oktober 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Jemand Bock Mittwoch zu benthern? So 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr?



Gegenfrage: kommt wer am Freitag morgen mit Richtung Deister?? Ca.9:30 ab Hbf!!


----------



## Matthias32 (8. Oktober 2013)

19 Uhr am Benther geht klar.


----------



## Unplugged (8. Oktober 2013)

Moeppmann schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: kommt wer am Freitag morgen mit Richtung Deister?? Ca.9:30 ab Hbf!!


 
Können uns etwas später im Deister treffen, ich komm für 'ne schnelle Runde nach, wollte aber spät. um zwei / halb drei wieder zu hause sein.


----------



## Moeppmann (8. Oktober 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Können uns etwas später im Deister treffen, ich komm für 'ne schnelle Runde nach, wollte aber spät. um zwei / halb drei wieder zu hause sein.



Um 2 bis halb Drei muss ich sowieso die Brut aus der Verwahrungsanstalt holen:0) wollte mal ne runde Ladies und mal bei der BMX Bahn vorbeischauen, wenn ich die finde... Werd so ab 10 in Wennigsen sein und dann Richtung Wasserräder Rollen.... Oder Gegenvorschlag???


----------



## Unplugged (8. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt doch soooo viele schöne Trails im Deister und Du willst immer nur die aufgeschüppten Buckelpisten fahren 

Wenn's die Tage noch feuchter wird, sollte dort eh nicht gefahren werden, also von mir aus lieber was anderes ( wie immer eigentlich  ).


----------



## Unplugged (11. Oktober 2013)

Das war cool heute. Woz ueigentlich immer bei schönem Wetter fahren 
Den Elch vom letzten Mal hat's zwar noch nicht getoppt, aber die Trails konnten heute was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moeppmann (11. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Wetter find ich zum ... Und alles voller anderer Biker die Sowieso besser fahren.... Heute hat der ganze Hügel uns gehöhrt... nur um den Frosch auf dem Ladies tuts mir nen bischen leid....

Und PS @ Unplugged: Alter.... ist das Bier kalt und lecker....


----------



## Matthias32 (11. Oktober 2013)

Wer Lust und Zeit am Sonntag vom Benther um 10 in den Deister zu starten?


----------



## Unplugged (11. Oktober 2013)

Moeppmann schrieb:


> Alter.... ist das Bier kalt und lecker....



Hier auch, mein Freund, hier auch


----------



## Girl (12. Oktober 2013)

Morgen etwas geplant?


----------



## Brauseklaus (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte morgen ab etwa 11Uhr starten. 
Hannover-Deister, ne paar Trails und wieder zurück.

Wer Bock hat, kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Mzungu (12. Oktober 2013)

Schade, aber ich kränkel hier mit Halskratzen usw rum.


----------



## Girl (13. Oktober 2013)

Ca. 11:30 Waldkater


----------



## Unplugged (13. Oktober 2013)

Na wie war's?

Heute Rampage nicht vergessen :
http://live.redbull.tv/events/202/red-bull-rampage-2013/


----------



## Girl (13. Oktober 2013)

Viele Pilze im Deister


----------



## Deleted 248043 (13. Oktober 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Viele Pilze im Deister



Hab ich heute auch gedacht. Vor allem Fliegenpilze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (14. Oktober 2013)

Die am Mögebiertrail sehen immer toll aus, ganz viele große und schön rot mit weißen Pünktchen.


----------



## mpmarv (14. Oktober 2013)

Sind das nicht die, die man lieber stehen lässt?


----------



## Girl (14. Oktober 2013)

Warum stehen lassen, damit geht die Abfahrt dann deutlich schmerzbefreiter 

Fliegenpilze kann man übrigens essen, ja auch mehrmals  sie müssen nur entsprechend zubereitet werden.


----------



## Unplugged (14. Oktober 2013)

Dann nimm am Sonntag alles mit, was Du dazu brauchst und dann darfst Du uns das mal mit Dir als Proband vorführen...


Das bedeutet nebenbei, dass Sonntag gefälligst gefahren wird


----------



## crazymaniac (15. Oktober 2013)

Servuz Leute,

passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, aber dreht sich auch um Hannover und um eine für mich wichtige Sache.
Ich suche eine kompetente Bikeschrauberwerkstatt/ Laden die wirklich Ahnung haben und auch auf Sonderwünsche reagieren und erfüllen.
Pedalritter schließt leider hier in Hannover und denen konnte ich wirklich alles anvertrauen, nun suche ich halt wen neues. Nun bitte nicht mit ATB, Koga oder gar BOC kommen . 
Hat jemand nen Geheimtip? Es dreht sich bei mir um den Downhillbereich.

Vielen Dank und Grüße

der Nico


----------



## Rubik (15. Oktober 2013)

Burckhard - Das Rad&Roller Haus in der Podbi.
Dort befindet sich auch eine Werkstatt.

Ich jedenfalls war dort bereits mal und lasse diesmal die Tage die Schaltung einstellen.
Und was noch wichtig wäre, dort werde auch Versandräder angenommen, wo einige andere Läden sofort absagen würden. ;-)


----------



## Girl (15. Oktober 2013)

Los Mädels, macht mal einen Plan fürs WE!
Samstag oder/und Sonntag eine schöne Deistertour mit vielen Trails und keinen Pannen!!
Wetter soll super werden mit über 15Grad und trocken

Treffen 11Uhr Waldkater 

ca. 13Uhr Mittagspause Annaturm oder Nordmannsturm

Ich bin an beiden Tagen dabei


----------



## Unplugged (15. Oktober 2013)

Na dann auf jeden Fall Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr. Barti und ich wollten erstmal wieder im Westen anfangen und dann nach Osten vorarbeiten, also aller Voraussicht nach Käsespätzleorgie am Nordmannsturm


----------



## Scott865 (15. Oktober 2013)

Das klingt doch nach einem Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (16. Oktober 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> Burckhard - Das Rad&Roller Haus in der Podbi.
> Dort befindet sich auch eine Werkstatt.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls war dort bereits mal und lasse diesmal die Tage die Schaltung einstellen.
> Und was noch wichtig wäre, dort werde auch Versandräder angenommen, wo einige andere Läden sofort absagen würden. ;-)



Gibt's da so arge Probleme? Bei meinem örtlichen Fachmann scheint es egal zu sein, wo mein Rad herkommt.


----------



## crazymaniac (16. Oktober 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Gibt's da so arge Probleme? Bei meinem örtlichen Fachmann scheint es egal zu sein, wo mein Rad herkommt.


 
Es gibt Läden die die sich dann 400 Komplettbikes ausm Katalog oder diversen Supermärkten nicht annehmen außer man hat nur nen Platten. 

Kennt/ hat niemand nen vertrauensvollen Bikeschrauberschuppen an der Hand wo ich mein Bike auch mal zum Service abgeben kann? Der sollte sich, wie schon erwähnt mit Fullys auskennen und generell Mountainbikes, Rohloff, Gates Antrieb usw....  

Gruß Nico


----------



## Rubik (16. Oktober 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Gibt's da so arge Probleme? Bei meinem örtlichen Fachmann scheint es egal zu sein, wo mein Rad herkommt.



Mir haben zwei Fachgeschäfte in meiner Umgebung abgesagt, nachdem ich erwähnt habe, dass das ein Versandbike ist. :-/
Aber es gibt mit Sicherheit mindestens genau so viele, denen das egal ist. ;-)


----------



## Wasserträger (16. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein wenig Werbung für eine mobile Fahrradwerkstatt. Der Inhaber ist ein Kollege aus meinem Verein und ich kann ihn empfehlen.

http://www.mobile-fahrradwerkstatt-hannover.de/

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Brauseklaus (16. Oktober 2013)

â¦dann trage ich mich schon mal zum Magic-Mashroom-Trip am Sonntag mit ein.

Ob ich meine Elfenohren mitbringen sollte?:hÃ¼pf:


----------



## mpmarv (16. Oktober 2013)

Machen wir eigentlich eine Laternenausfahrt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre Sonntag auch dabei.


----------



## Unplugged (17. Oktober 2013)

Hier ist ja was los, schön, dass Ihr alle mal wieder dabei seid 

Dann würde ich doch mal sagen die Bahnfahrer ab 10:33 Uhr HBF und dann treffen wir die Autofahrer gegen 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater.

Licht brauchen wir keins würde ich mutmaßen 

Tourverlauf wird am Parkplatz demokratisch beschlossen, Alex denkt bitte an Pfanne, Salz und Pfeffer für seine Fliegenpilze


----------



## mpmarv (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte heute gegen 11.00-12.00 Uhr mit dem Auto in den Deister und ein bisschen Trails fahren. Will jemand mit? Ich müsste um 15.30 Wieder in H sein


----------



## crazymaniac (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich freu mich schon wenn mein Bike fertig ist, dann werd ich mich den ein oder anderen Tag bestimmt mal einklinken, wenn niemand was dagegen hat  gibts eigentlich Bildchen von den Trüppchen die sich ab und an mal treffen?

Gruß

Nico


----------



## Brauseklaus (19. Oktober 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Dann würde ich doch mal sagen die Bahnfahrer ab 10:33 Uhr HBF......


 
Ok, ich springe dann 10:41Uhr in L-Fischerhof auf den Zug auf. 

Wenn jemand mitkommt, würde ich ab 10:00Uhr aber auch mit dem Bike fahren...wir sind ja noch jung ne?


----------



## mpmarv (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr mit dem Auto


----------



## Unplugged (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe heute neue Bremsbeläge gekauft. Bei ATB


----------



## Mzungu (23. Oktober 2013)

Wer kommt denn heute abend mit mir ne runde zum benther? So gegen 19 Uhr?


----------



## mpmarv (25. Oktober 2013)

Samstag 11 Uhr Waldkater?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (26. Oktober 2013)

Bin vielleicht ein bisschen früher da, allerdings ist das Wetter echt nicht so prickelnd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (26. Oktober 2013)

narayan schrieb:


> Bin vielleicht ein bisschen früher da, allerdings ist das Wetter echt nicht so prickelnd


 

Moin,

mit was für Bikes und equipment reitet ihr denn da so an für ne Tagestour? Von Hardtails bis DH-Bikes alles dabei?

Grüße

Nico


----------



## mpmarv (26. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem sich keiner gemeldet hat, bin ich nicht los.

Meist sind 1-2 Hardtails dabei, alle anderen fahre AM/Trail bikes mit 130-150 fw


----------



## crazymaniac (26. Oktober 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Nachdem sich keiner gemeldet hat, bin ich nicht los.
> 
> Meist sind 1-2 Hardtails dabei, alle anderen fahre AM/Trail bikes mit 130-150 fw


 

Würde mich auch gerne mal dazugesellen. Momentan hab ich nur mein Hardtail. mein DH Geschoss ist im Aufbau


----------



## Joern71 (26. Oktober 2013)

schade !
wollte mich mal einklinken  vor ort


----------



## Joern71 (26. Oktober 2013)

bin schon    
mist


----------



## Joern71 (26. Oktober 2013)

bin gerade angekommen 
am waldkater


----------



## Joern71 (26. Oktober 2013)

Wow !
Der Lehm ist kommplett durchtränkt .
Da leg ich Looser mich schon zu Fuß lang.


----------



## mpmarv (26. Oktober 2013)

ü30 ?


----------



## crazymaniac (26. Oktober 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> ü30 ?



???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joern71 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub Grabweg


----------



## Rubik (26. Oktober 2013)

Heute am Benther waren einige Trails mit Ästen versperrt.
Hat das irgendeinen triftigen Grund? 
Ich frage einfach mal hier.


----------



## Moeppmann (26. Oktober 2013)

Joern71 schrieb:


> Wow !
> Der Lehm ist kommplett durchtränkt .
> Da leg ich Looser mich schon zu Fuß lang.



Ähnliche zustände unten am Ladies..


Der ü-30 läd daführ mit ner dicken, rutschigen Blätterdecke ein, die keine Kontour und keinen Absprung mehr erkennen lässt...


----------



## Brauseklaus (26. Oktober 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> Heute am Benther waren einige Trails mit Ästen versperrt.
> Hat das irgendeinen triftigen Grund?
> Ich frage einfach mal hier.


 
...damit ein bisschen Technik rein kommt 

_Spaß bei Seite:_ Sind frustriert Anwohner und Mountainbike-hater. 
Da hilft nur immer freundlich Grüßen und versuchen ein bissle Rücksicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Rubik (26. Oktober 2013)

Dachte ich mir schon.


----------



## Herr Rossi (27. Oktober 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> Heute am Benther waren einige Trails mit Ästen versperrt.
> Hat das irgendeinen triftigen Grund?
> Ich frage einfach mal hier.



war an einigen Stellen echt gemeingefährlich. Habe reichlich beiseite geräumt. Wir waren heute CX auf dem Benther.
Hab ich wohl einen übersehen ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (27. Oktober 2013)

Herr Rossi schrieb:


> war an einigen Stellen echt gemeingefährlich. Habe reichlich beiseite geräumt. Wir waren heute CX auf dem Benther.
> Hab ich wohl einen übersehen ;-)))



Irgendwie muss man dagegen halten. 
Verstehe den Ärger der Anwohner - Spaziergänger nicht.


----------



## Unplugged (28. Oktober 2013)

Das Geäst zerbrechen und beiseite werfen. Zerstören  !!!
Auf keinen Fall liegen lassen, sonst kommt immer mehr dazu.

Ich wollte Freitag den ganzen Tag in den Deister, so ab 09:00 / 10:00 Uhr, bis abends. Kommt zwischendurch jemand dazu?


----------



## Rubik (28. Oktober 2013)

Das werde ich auf jeden Fall tun. 

Allein schon an der einen Stelle, wo ich fast in den Haufen gerast wäre, oh man!!!


----------



## Unplugged (28. Oktober 2013)

Mein Highlight in Benthe war der Ast, der so im Boden vergraben war, dass er mit der spitzen Seite in Brust- / Kopfhöhe hinter einer Kurve mitten auf den Trail ragte...


----------



## Girl (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab gestern einen Stöckchenleger bei frischer Tat ertappt, mir war es leider nicht möglich ihn zu fassen und zur Rede zu stellen. Die Sau war schnell wie der Wind und hat aus 15m Höhe einen halben Baum auf den Trail beim Waldwinkel geworfen.


----------



## Unplugged (28. Oktober 2013)

Er war schneller als DU??????????


----------



## Girl (28. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem Baron vorn keine Kunst


----------



## crazymaniac (28. Oktober 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Mein Highlight in Benthe war der Ast, der so im Boden vergraben war, dass er mit der spitzen Seite in Brust- / Kopfhöhe hinter einer Kurve mitten auf den Trail ragte...


 
Das scheint ja eine sehr Radfahrerfreundliche Region zu sein... erinnert mich an diverse Horrorfilme


----------



## Unplugged (28. Oktober 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Mit dem Baron vorn keine Kunst



Hast Du ihm wenigstens hinterher geschrien 




crazymaniac schrieb:


> Das scheint ja eine sehr  Radfahrerfreundliche Region zu sein... erinnert mich an diverse  Horrorfilme



Hast Du da an was Bestimmtes gedacht


----------



## Rubik (28. Oktober 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern einen Stöckchenleger bei frischer Tat ertappt, mir war es leider nicht möglich ihn zu fassen und zur Rede zu stellen. Die Sau war schnell wie der Wind und hat aus 15m Höhe einen halben Baum auf den Trail beim Waldwinkel geworfen.



Ein feiges Huhn, dieser Ei...ehem Stöckchenleger. 

War das am Benther schon immer so?
Ich fahre erst seit Sommer 2013 aufm Benther rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja in Benthe war das mal richtig schlimm das jeden Tag neue Stöcke rumlagen.
Derzeit würde ich sagen ist es ruhig geworden, wobei ich auch nicht oft in Benthe bin, ist mir immer zu "dreckig" ist.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (28. Oktober 2013)

Klingt ja spannend.

Könnte mir als "Local" ja mal einen Samstag/Sonntag vornehmen und mit Teleobjektiv auf "Jagd" gehen..


----------



## Unplugged (28. Oktober 2013)

Geh lieber biken am Wochenende 
Ich glaube, 97% der Benther Stöckchen werden unter der Woche gelegt.


----------



## Girl (31. Oktober 2013)

Männer, wie schauts am WE aus mit einer netten Runde?


----------



## Unplugged (31. Oktober 2013)

Kann nur morgen


----------



## Girl (31. Oktober 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Kann nur morgen



Dann bist du erstmal raus


----------



## Barti88 (1. November 2013)

ja am sonntag so um 10-11 treffen am waldkater oder gleich egestorf?


----------



## Girl (1. November 2013)

Klingt gut, Wetter soll auch besser werden


----------



## Brauseklaus (1. November 2013)

...ich schließe mich dann mal unauffällig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (2. November 2013)

Die ganze Woche trocken und am Samstag natürlich nass. Die Wetterfee ist ein *********.


----------



## Girl (2. November 2013)

Gut dann morgen 11Uhr Waldkater oder Bierweg oder Egestorf?
Wetter soll besser werden ð


----------



## Brauseklaus (2. November 2013)

Also ich würde ja gerne nochmal den Farnweg hochfahren, alleine finde ich den nie.....

[x]Waldkater


----------



## Girl (2. November 2013)

Oki Waldkater, hab noch einen Platz im Auto für die Anfahrt frei.


----------



## mpmarv (2. November 2013)

Dito! Hätte auch einen Platz.


----------



## quijou (3. November 2013)

Moin zusammen.
Ich fahre derzeit Rennrad und zum Ausgleich will ich mir jetzt ein 27,5er Hardtail kaufen.
Ich wollte nicht soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen um mir ein brauchbares Fully zukaufen. Deshalb ein 27.5er HT mit 100mm.
Das ist ewig her wo ich mal auf einen MTB gesessen habe . 
Bin ich mit einen HT hier in der Ecke Deister u. Hi.-Wald untermotorisiert? Ihr kennt die Strecken sicherlich schon auswendig und könnt dazu Eure Einschätzung geben.
Von meinen RR aus habe ich beim bezwingen des Nienstedters schon selbtsgebaute Rampen parallel zu Straße gesehen. So krasse Sprünge müssen es natürlich nicht sein. 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moeppmann (3. November 2013)

Huhu Ihr Couchpoatoes!!!

Anstatt nächsten Freitag zu Arbeiten und geld zu verdienen (Welches ja immer weniger wert ist) Sollten wir uns doch lieber ab 10:00 Uhr im Deister terffen. Gelle??

Letztens war es alleine ja so langweilig... Also ?? Wer dabei??
Freitag ab 9:30 ab HBF ???


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. November 2013)

Quijou: du kannst im Deister mit allem fahren. Ein 100mm HT ist eine solide Basis.
Natürlich leidet irgendwann der Komfort aber als Basis ist ein HT ein guter Anfang.
Die Rampen am Nienstedter Pass sind alle ungefährlich wenn man sie sich genauer ansieht. Fast alles fahrbar.


----------



## Unplugged (5. November 2013)

Freitag wird bei mir nix, Ingo 

Gentlemen, wie sieht's denn am Wochenende aus? Samstag oder Sonntag?

Ach und dann können wir bei der Gelegenheit gleich WP- Punkte sammeln  
Team?


----------



## quijou (6. November 2013)

alles klar tmf. thx


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9070P mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unplugged (7. November 2013)

Hallooo 
Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## mpmarv (8. November 2013)

Wir haben schon lang keine xc benthe gehrdener tour mehr gemacht...


----------



## Unplugged (8. November 2013)

XC können wir im Winter machen  noch isses doch ganz schön im Deister! Aber hast schon recht, sind lange nicht mehr die ganze Tour gefahren...

Also ich bin für morgen, 09:33 Uhr Bahnhof, damit noch was vom Tag bleibt, 3 - 4 Trails und zum Käffchen wieder nach hause 
Wir können ja wenigstens den Rückweg mal wieder komplett fahren?!


----------



## Unplugged (8. November 2013)

Na dann morgen um elf schnelle Hardtailrunde in Benthe und Gehrden, Sonntag Deister.

Heute abend noch spontaner Nightride um's Stadion?


----------



## Girl (9. November 2013)

Plan für morgen wenns Wetter halbwegs gut ist.
Treffen 10:30Uhr Hannover dann eine Tour übern Benther, Gehrdner zum Deister für einen Trail und wieder zurück.


----------



## Brauseklaus (9. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Plan für morgen wenns Wetter halbwegs gut ist.
> Treffen 10:30Uhr Hannover dann eine Tour übern Benther, Gehrdner zum Deister für einen Trail und wieder zurück.


 
Damn, auf ne schnelle Hardtail-Runde mit ordentlich Strecke hätt ich ja auch Bock gehabt...

Kann dieses WE leider nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (12. November 2013)

Falls es wen interessiert:

Am kommenden Freitag und nächste Woche Mittwoche gibt es bei Stadler Personalkauf. Heisst aber irgendwie nur so, den Rabatt scheint es für jeden zu geben: 20%.

http://up.picr.de/16347836er.jpg

Das sollte sich lohnen.



Edit sagt Brauseklaus und ich treffen uns morgen Abend um 19 Uhr am Stadler um ne Runde zum Benther zu fahren. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## Girl (12. November 2013)

Wir sind morgen ab halb 6 in Benthe und Gehrden, vielleicht blendet man sich ja mal


----------



## Rubik (12. November 2013)

Erst vor zwei Wochen bei Stadler groß eingekauft, hmm...da fehlten diese 20% 

Diesen Gutschein kann man auch in digitaler Form vorzeigen?
Bräuchte noch eine Kleinigkeit und würde am Fr. hin düsen. 

Genauso wie ich mal wieder zum Benthe müsste, ach herrje. 
Lange Arbeitstage - kurze Wintertage.   

Danke und Gruß, Rubik


----------



## quijou (13. November 2013)

Ich habe mir die letzten Jahre den Gutschein immer gleich vorne an der Info geholt. Ich glaube die ziehen sogar pauschal die 20% bei jedem Kunden ab.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9070P mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unplugged (18. November 2013)

Morgen so ab vier / fünf 'ne entspannte Runde drehen? Eilenriede oder so?


----------



## Mzungu (18. November 2013)

Lieber nen Stündchen später, dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Moeppmann (18. November 2013)

zwischen 4 und 5 würde sogar auch bei mir mal passen...oh wunder....


----------



## mpmarv (18. November 2013)

joa, so 17.15Uhr irgendwo treffen geht!


----------



## Girl (18. November 2013)

Und dann nach Benthe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (18. November 2013)

Jo, von mir aus 
Dann irgendwie so 17 / 17:15 am Aegi oder wo? Und dann alle mal nach Benthe?


----------



## Mzungu (19. November 2013)

Schade. 17 uhr werde ich nicht schaffen.


----------



## Unplugged (19. November 2013)

Ein Stündchen später als vier ist doch um fünf


----------



## Girl (19. November 2013)

17:15Uhr am Aegi und dann gehts nach Benthe.
Kann ja auch gern jemand nachkommen und wir treffen uns in Benthe am Jägerheim oder oben oder oder oder.
Jungs, Licht nicht vergessen, meins reicht zwar auch für paar mehr  ist aber nicht perfekt


----------



## Unplugged (19. November 2013)

!


----------



## Brauseklaus (19. November 2013)

Ein Hoch auf Carbon als Rahmenwerkstoff! 





http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3446/qtjer749_jpg.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (19. November 2013)

Oha, schon wieder ein kaputtes Canyon. Zum Glück gibt's 6 Jahre Garantie. Bin gespannt wie lange der Laden das noch durchhält bei der hohen Ausfallrate.


----------



## Rubik (19. November 2013)

Komme gerade von Eilenriede. 
Man hat das spaß gemacht! 
War etwas überrascht, denn es gibt tatsächlich so einige und vor allem schöne Trails. 

Dabei habe ich bei den ca. 20 km nicht einmal alle geschafft, oder doch? 
So schaute es auf der Grafik aus.


----------



## mpmarv (20. November 2013)

Hattest du das Teil nicht erst ein paar Wochen?


----------



## Brauseklaus (20. November 2013)

....ja, seit Juli. 
Liegt also noch knapp im Garantiezeitraum 

trotzdem stressig (zerlegen, einpacken, zur Post schleppen).
Packetschein und ne Entschuldigung gabs von Canyon per Mail. Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange se brauchen. 

...hoffe das ich dieses Jahr noch fahren kann.


----------



## Girl (20. November 2013)

Hab da noch ein Flash mit 126kg Gewichtslimit 
Sollte knapp für dich reichen


----------



## Unplugged (20. November 2013)

Zum Glück ist da ein Pfeil auf dem Bild, sonst hätte ich's gar nicht gesehen 

Das ist doch jetzt schon der zweite Rückschlag, vielleicht sollst Du einfach kein Canyon fahren


----------



## mynoxin (20. November 2013)

Titan is die bessere Wahl


----------



## Brauseklaus (20. November 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist da ein Pfeil auf dem Bild, sonst hätte ich's gar nicht gesehen





...war mir nicht sicher, denn ich hatte grad kein größeres Bild zur Hand.


----------



## mpmarv (21. November 2013)

Vielleicht schicken sie dir ja ein Gutschein für einen Rahmen eines vernünftigen Rahmenbauers!


----------



## Girl (21. November 2013)

Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (21. November 2013)

Das wollte ich eigentlich in Klammern dahinter schreiben, aber hielt ich für selbstverständlich


----------



## Brauseklaus (21. November 2013)

Wie dem auch sei: Ich hab Canyon vorgeschlagen, als Sanktion, den kleinen Kindern in China zur Strafe das Essen zu streichen.


----------



## Girl (21. November 2013)

Bist du gemein, kauf was MADE IN GERMANY!!!


----------



## mynoxin (21. November 2013)

Sowas.


----------



## Deleted 266849 (22. November 2013)

Nice  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mynoxin (22. November 2013)

Danke. Nächstes Jahr 1x10. Dann bin ich mit hardtail unterwegs mit euch


----------



## Brauseklaus (23. November 2013)

Wenn's mal wieder länger dauert 


Grüße!


----------



## Girl (23. November 2013)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Wenn's mal wieder länger dauert
> 
> 
> Grüße!




War cool heute im Matsch.


----------



## Joern71 (28. November 2013)

Servus !
Ist jemand Sonntag Mittag Waldkater/Deister unterwegs ?
Fahr immer vom Parkplatz zum Annaturm hoch gönn mir nen Kaffee und rausche wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (30. November 2013)

Wir treffen uns heute spontan um 1100 auf dem lindener Berg um in den deister zu radeln


----------



## Moeppmann (1. Dezember 2013)

Huhu @ Alle:

Kennt jemanden nen Biker aus Hannover Ricklingen, am Ginsterbusch, der mit nem schwarzen Canyon vermutlich Torque mit orangenen Stickern, orangenem Lenker , weißer Gabel, und orangenem Rucksack heute Unterwegs war... Hab rausgefunden, der wohnt ja gleich um die Ecke!!... Könnte man sich ja mal zusammen tun.......


Grüße!


----------



## tom de la zett (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Kriegst pm

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Girl (2. Dezember 2013)

Heute Abend ab 17Uhr jemand Lust nach Benthe zu fahren?


----------



## reflux (2. Dezember 2013)

braucht noch jemand nen mud catcher?





oder nen marsh guard?







würde bei interesse ne sammelbestellung machen


----------



## mpmarv (2. Dezember 2013)

Sammelbestellung ist eine super Idee! Schon Erfahrung mit dem mudcatcher? den MG würde ich auf jedenfall nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (2. Dezember 2013)

Keine Erfahrung - würd ich aber für 7 Testen

Am besten alle wünsche zu mir via pn


----------



## mynoxin (2. Dezember 2013)

Fährt jemand nen fullface Helm und kann Empfehlungen geben?


----------



## Moeppmann (2. Dezember 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Fährt jemand nen fullface Helm und kann Empfehlungen geben?




Kann ich! Der Helm, der passt!

Scherz bei Seite... Hab mir recht günstig für gut 60 Euronen nen 661 comp besorgt... Passt (mir) gut, günstig.. wirklich leicht, Belüftung ist auch nicht sooooo schlecht, und hat auch in der Freeride vernünftig geschlagen...  hab durchs Mopped schon viele Helme in händen und auf dem Kopf gehabt und fand die Verarbeitung überrascheng gut... und für das Geld....


----------



## mynoxin (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke, Schau mit den 661 mal an. Hab auch schon gutes bei o'neal gehört. Zumindest um mal ne kleinere Auswahl zu treffen. Danke!

Ich werd aufpassen, dass er passt


----------



## reflux (3. Dezember 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung ist eine super Idee! Schon Erfahrung mit dem mudcatcher? den MG würde ich auf jedenfall nehmen.



Awas genau soll ich denn mitbestellen?


----------



## mpmarv (3. Dezember 2013)

1x marsh, 1x mud - wobei ich beim mudcatcher noch skeptisch bin =)


----------



## Rubik (3. Dezember 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> braucht noch jemand nen mud catcher?


Bringt so ein MudCatcher überhaupt Schutz? 
Bin mir da etwas unsicher. 

So etwas wie Marsh guard habe ich drauf und kann das nur empfehlen, da die Gabel kaum noch Schmutz abbekommt.  

Grüße!


----------



## matzinski (3. Dezember 2013)

Für Kurzentschlossene: wir sind nachher auf Spätschicht im BB, GB unterwegs und kommen ca. 17:30 am Jägerheim vorbei.


----------



## reflux (3. Dezember 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> Bringt so ein MudCatcher überhaupt Schutz?
> Bin mir da etwas unsicher.
> 
> So etwas wie Marsh guard habe ich drauf und kann das nur empfehlen, da die Gabel kaum noch Schmutz abbekommt.
> ...



Ich kann dir was mitbestellen ?!


----------



## reflux (3. Dezember 2013)

Also ich würd morgen gegen 13ujr beide Bestellungen abschicken
Bis dahin könnt ihr euch bei mir melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (3. Dezember 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich kann dir was mitbestellen ?!



Das Teil ist mMn fast überflüssig, bin deshalb raus. 

Aber Ihr könntet vielleicht später kurz berichten, ob das Teil tatsächlich was gebracht hat.


----------



## quijou (3. Dezember 2013)

Der mudcatcher ist natürlich kein Ersatz für ein Schutzblech. Ich fahre ihn seit 2 Wochen am RR. Der Hintern bleibt dadurch schon trockener als ohne. Er hält zwar gut am Sattel, doch verrutscht er auch leicht zu Seite bei kleinen Berührungen.

Den Marshguard baue ich mir selber. Heute auf der Arbeit schon den ersten Prototypen entwickelt 
Wenn alles passt fräse ich mir einige.


----------



## sundancer (4. Dezember 2013)

Bzgl. MarshGuard selber bauen: Originalmaße auf einen Maurereimer fuer 90 Cent aus dem Baumarkt übertragen und mit dem Cuttermesser ausschneiden. Bei guter Platzierung reicht ein Eimer fuer 4 Stueck. Habe mir selber mal einen originalen Marshguard besorgt, den ich als Muster nehme. Gut, die Schnittkanten sind etwas rau, aber die Funktion ist die selbe.


----------



## Mzungu (4. Dezember 2013)

Die  Schnittvorlage gibt es auch als pdf. Hab ich auf dem pc, ich schau heute abend zu hause mal.


----------



## quijou (4. Dezember 2013)

Aus den Eimer schneiden habe ich auch schon gelesen. Ich habe allerdings die Möglichkeit es zu fräsen, was auch ein sauberes Ergebnis garantiert.  Mir fehlen halt nur die original Maße. Auch wenn es nicht schlimm ist wenn mein Teil davon etwas abweicht.  Vlt. könntest Du einmal quer den Abstand der Bohrungen messen. Das reicht mir schon. thx

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9070P mit Tapatalk


----------



## reflux (4. Dezember 2013)

Wir wollen am Samstag mit Rad in den deister
Abfahrt um 1100 auf dem lindener Berg


----------



## Unplugged (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollte das gerade für _*Sonntag*_ vorschlagen...
Vor allem wegen Xaver:

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/bvbw/dwdwwwDesktop?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=dwdwww_start&_nfls=false


----------



## reflux (6. Dezember 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Samstag mit Rad in den deister
> Abfahrt um 1100 auf dem lindener Berg



Termin steht


----------



## reflux (6. Dezember 2013)

ist irgendwer außer @Girl dabeI?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (6. Dezember 2013)

Hmm nö mir passt Sonntag besser 
Aber ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und schreibt mal im Anschluss, wie die Trails so aussehen


----------



## Girl (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Rubik (6. Dezember 2013)

Bei diesem bieberkalten Wind, also ich weiss nicht.


----------



## reflux (7. Dezember 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Hmm nö mir passt Sonntag besser
> Aber ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und schreibt mal im Anschluss, wie die Trails so aussehen


trails sehen super aus-hatten schönen neuschnee und es hat bergauf schön geknirscht. kalt war es untererwarteter weise auch aber der farnweg war gut fahrbar


----------



## reflux (7. Dezember 2013)




----------



## oelg (7. Dezember 2013)

Hi!
Wer fährt denn jetzt morgen? Und wann?  ich hätte Lust auf deister, von mir aus auch faul mit der Bahn hin 

Grüße, oli!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (7. Dezember 2013)

reflux schrieb:


>



War cool heute, könnte gleich nochmal fahren 
Farnweg ging erstaunlich gut zu fahren, hatten wir nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## Unplugged (7. Dezember 2013)

Tolles Bild  das machen wir morgen auch 

Wir treffen uns morgen lahmerweise ( und das NUR, weil Barti so 'ne faule Socke ist  ) um *10:33* Uhr am HBF und dann mal sehen, was so geht im Deister. Ich würde ja am liebsten wenigstens mit dem Rad ZURÜCK fahren, aber mal sehen


----------



## mpmarv (7. Dezember 2013)

Bin morgen leider wieder in Köln unterwegs ;/


----------



## Mzungu (10. Dezember 2013)

Brauseklaus und ich fahren morgen abend zum Benther. 18:45 Treffen am Stadler.


----------



## Brauseklaus (13. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin,


ist am WE was geplant?


Grüße!


----------



## Hitzi (18. Dezember 2013)

Die Frühschicht fährt diesen Samstag auf den Brocken......

Abfahrt um 09.30 Uhr in Ilsenburg...... näheres im "Biken im Deister IV"


----------



## Gr1zzly (20. Dezember 2013)

Hi hat jemand morgen was vor in Hannover, oder Sonntag? 

MFG


----------



## Girl (27. Dezember 2013)

Wie schaut es Samstag oder Sonntag mit einer Jahresabschlussfahrt aus?


----------



## reflux (1. Januar 2014)

hat wer interesse an neuen handschuhen?
hab schon ein paar und will mir auf grund des preises noch ein 2. sichern

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CLPXWINGL/planet_x_wind_block_gloves


halten super warm, sind trotzdem schön schlank.
würde mich wieder um ne sammelbestellung kümmern bei interesse


----------



## mynoxin (2. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (2. Januar 2014)

Größe ?


----------



## mynoxin (2. Januar 2014)

M


----------



## Hellfish (2. Januar 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> hat wer interesse an neuen handschuhen?
> hab schon ein paar und will mir auf grund des preises noch ein 2. sichern
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CLPXWINGL/planet_x_wind_block_gloves
> ...


Bei dem Preis (unter 6 Euro) habe ich auch Interesse an einem Paar in XL.
Wie sieht es mit den Versandkosten aus?


----------



## reflux (2. Januar 2014)

es gibt nur noch xl 
die fallen aber eher kleiner aus

6€ versand


----------



## mynoxin (3. Januar 2014)

Dann net. Kleine Hände. Aber danke!


----------



## Mzungu (3. Januar 2014)

Ich nehm auch ein Paar.


----------



## Mzungu (4. Januar 2014)

So Freunde,
Sonntag Deistertour. Treffen vermutlich gegen 10 Uhr am Aegi.


----------



## Brauseklaus (4. Januar 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Unplugged (4. Januar 2014)

Juhuuu  
Ja gegen 10:00 Uhr Aegi ist nix einzuwenden denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (4. Januar 2014)

@Hellfish  und @Mzungu 
sind bestellt
ich gebe bescheid sobald da !


----------



## Unplugged (4. Januar 2014)

Gibt's denn Wünsche oder Beklemmungen, wo die Reise morgen hingehen soll?


----------



## Brauseklaus (4. Januar 2014)

...am besten irgendwas mit Bergen. 

[x] Über BB und GB in den Deister


----------



## Girl (4. Januar 2014)

Roland und ich kommen nach, treffen uns im Deister


----------



## reflux (5. Januar 2014)

Komme auch spontan gegen 12 in den deister


----------



## Unplugged (5. Januar 2014)

Tolle Tour heute  Die Stöckchenleger auf dem Funkturmtrail geben wohl nie auf...

Und die Rotwildherde 
Toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (5. Januar 2014)

Mir sind vorhin am Kaisercenter so um ca 10:20 4 Mountainbiker entgegengekommen. Seid ihr das gewesen?

Sobald die verdammte Erkältung weg ist, nehme ich mir ganz doll vor, auch mal mitzufahren.


----------



## Unplugged (5. Januar 2014)

Ja, das waren wir 
Spätestens am kommenden Wochenende hast Du die nächste Chance


----------



## Brauseklaus (5. Januar 2014)

Ja, das könnten wir gewesen sein 



> Und die Rotwildherde
> Toll.




....und die "nette" Bedienung im Nordmannsturm

....nich so Toll.

Naja, gibt nen "netten" Artikel im Feinschmecker


----------



## Tankist (5. Januar 2014)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Ja, das könnten wir gewesen sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hatte der Annaturm nicht auf? Nordmannsturm konnte man schon immer vergessen.


----------



## Mzungu (5. Januar 2014)

Ich fands auch super! Und aus gegebenem Anlass kopier ich grad mal meinen Text aus dem Deister-Thread:

"Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute meine Satteltasche von Topeak ("wedge pack") mit Topeak Gaskartuschenluftpumpe, Ersatzkartusche, 26" Schwalbe Schlauch und einem noname Multitool darin verloren. Es könnte sein dass ich sie auf dem Ü30 im unteren Teil verloren habe, kann es aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Falls sie jemand findet, würde ich mich im Austausch mit einem Bier bedanken..."


----------



## reflux (6. Januar 2014)

Handschuhe sind unterwegs - hab noch 2 paar mehr bestellt


----------



## Unplugged (7. Januar 2014)

Sollte morgen außer mir noch jemand in den Genuss von Freizeit kommen, ich fahre morgen zwischen neun und zehn los und dann 3- 4 Trails im Deister... 

Ich schau dann mal nach Deiner Tasche, Chrischi


----------



## Mzungu (7. Januar 2014)

das ist total nett von dir, Akschl...^^


----------



## Unplugged (9. Januar 2014)

Männer, wie isses am Sonntag?! Die Alexe fahren von Hannover aus los und der Rest mit der Bahn nach Wennigsen oder wie? Oder kommt noch jemand bei uns mit? Wann Treffpunkt in Wennigsen?
Und dann müssen wir uns mal wieder bissl ranhalten, zwei, drei Trails mehr als letztes Mal werden ja wohl drin sein


----------



## Brauseklaus (10. Januar 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> ...Oder kommt noch jemand bei uns mit?...


klaaar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (11. Januar 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Handschuhe sind unterwegs - hab noch 2 paar mehr bestellt


Handschuhe sind da - schreibt mir bitte mal ne Nachricht wegen Abholung - wohne in Linden


----------



## mynoxin (11. Januar 2014)

War Jemand von euch heut am lehrter Bahnhof, Zug Richtung Braunschweig um 16:05? Zwei Radler mit radon gesehen.


----------



## Rubik (11. Januar 2014)

Ich wars nicht. ;-)


----------



## Mzungu (14. Januar 2014)

morgen abend 18 Uhr zum benther.


----------



## reflux (16. Januar 2014)

Wie wärs mit ner Ausfahrt am Samstag ? Muss 29er testen


----------



## reflux (16. Januar 2014)

11 lindener Berg - kommt zahlreich


----------



## Scott865 (17. Januar 2014)

Teste doch Sonntag.


----------



## reflux (17. Januar 2014)

Da teste ich nur geburtstagskuchen


----------



## mpmarv (17. Januar 2014)

Also vormittags Tour und danach Kuchen essen bei reflux?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (17. Januar 2014)

Zum Glück von ich nur eingeladen und ihr werdet mich nicht Zuhause antreffen 
Seid mal morgen um 11 auf dem lindener Berg


----------



## Brauseklaus (17. Januar 2014)

...ich denke mit Brauseklaus ist zu rechnen.

Auch ohne Kuchen


----------



## reflux (23. Januar 2014)

Hab nen roten Würger von Tune in 34,9 anzubieten

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/315242-tune-wurger-34-9-rot


----------



## Unplugged (24. Januar 2014)

Wie sieht's denn Sonntag so aus? Ich lehn' mich mal trotz Erkältung und nachträglicher Weihnachtsfeier am Samstag gaaanz weit aus dem Fenster: Bahn oder lange Tour?


----------



## reflux (24. Januar 2014)

Schneetour morgen irgendwer?


----------



## Hellfish (24. Januar 2014)

Hmmmmm, auf 'ne kleine Tour hätte ich schon Lust. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-E460 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (25. Januar 2014)

hatte viel um die ohren und bin spontan allen los-der boden ist sehr gut und man kommt super überall lang...
aber auch mit 3 paar Socken hatte ich nach 40min kalte Füße - würd morgen aber nochmal fahren...
1x Benther


----------



## Girl (25. Januar 2014)

Benthe bin ich morgen dabei! Wann gehts wo los?


----------



## reflux (25. Januar 2014)

12Uhr Lindener Berg - vlt aber ehe Richtung Deister - wenn es das Wetter zulässt


----------



## Girl (25. Januar 2014)

Oki, schaun wir mal wie lange wir durchhalten.


----------



## reflux (27. Januar 2014)

Ihr habt 5 Stunden Tortur verpasst
- nächster Termin : Samstag 1100 lindener Berg aber def nur benther und gerdener


----------



## Unplugged (30. Januar 2014)

Sonntag Deister? Laut wetter.com können wir uns auf jede Menge Matsch freuen...


----------



## Barti88 (31. Januar 2014)




----------



## Unplugged (31. Januar 2014)

Matsch. War klar, dass Dir das gefällt


----------



## reflux (31. Januar 2014)

Der Samstag Termin steht auch


----------



## matzinski (31. Januar 2014)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr eher angetauten und überfrorenen  Schnee vorfindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (1. Februar 2014)

10:33 HBF.


----------



## ollewa85 (7. Februar 2014)

Moin, 
Gibt es hier zufällig Leute die unter der Woche, auch ma nachmittags unterwegs sind? Durch meine so tollen Arbeitszeiten, habe ich des öfteren mal eine Pause zwischen 14:30-18uhr... Am Wochenende kommt das auch öfters mal vor . Also falls es zufällig jemanden gibt kann er sich ja ma melden für nen paar gemütliche Runden. 
Ansonsten würde ich schonmal anmerken wollen, dass ich nächstes we frei habe und für fast jeden Mist zu haben wäre, muss mein neues Gerät ein wenig bewegen
MfG


----------



## mynoxin (7. Februar 2014)

Ab und zu hab ich in der Woche auch frei. Dieses we bin ich krankgeschrieben. Wäre besser, da nicht zu fahren. Nächstes is frei. Was für ein gerät fährst du nun?

Kann mir jemand sagen/helfen, was ihr bei den Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt so tragt zum biken? Und ich möchte nix von 250€ Hosen hören 

Schlimm ist ja immer der weg hin und zurück, wo es kalt wird. Aufm Berg wird's ja warm.
Danke!


----------



## reflux (7. Februar 2014)

Snowboardhandschuhe funktionsunterhemd,lange skisocken,normale lange Hose , funktionsjacke hat alles zusammen bestimmt 250€ gekostet


----------



## reflux (7. Februar 2014)

Will Sonntag fahren - wer hat Bock ?


----------



## Girl (7. Februar 2014)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen/helfen, was ihr bei den Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt so tragt zum biken? Und ich möchte nix von 250€ Hosen hören
> 
> Schlimm ist ja immer der weg hin und zurück, wo es kalt wird. Aufm Berg wird's ja warm.
> Danke!



Gute Socken kosten nunmal 249€ Den Rest kannst du im Verhältnis hochrechnen 




reflux schrieb:


> Will Sonntag fahren - wer hat Bock ?



Sonntag gern, aber bei mir erst Nachmittags.


----------



## mynoxin (7. Februar 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Snowboardhandschuhe funktionsunterhemd,lange skisocken,normale lange Hose , funktionsjacke hat alles zusammen bestimmt 250€ gekostet


danke. alles zusammen kann von mir aus auch was kosten. aber es gibt eben auch hosen oder jacken für einen solchen preis. und das is mir persönlich etwas zu heavy für den winter. somal es auch noch kaputt geht, wenn ich mich hinpacken sollte. danke trotzdem!


----------



## reflux (7. Februar 2014)

Also die Skisocken lagen so bei 15€, das Unterhemd bei 20€, Funktionsoberteil liegt so bei 40€ (ist gerade natürlich überall
ausverkauf bei der Wintersportklamotte), die Handschuhe lagen bei 40€ (ich krieg aber auch immer sofort kalte Finger)
bei der Jacke waren es 120€, die ist so SupermegaThermo und kann von +10 bis -10 alle Temperaturen mitmachen.

Die Hose ist ne normale lange Radhose, die ja die meisten besitzen.


----------



## mynoxin (7. Februar 2014)

Ich werd mal schauen, vielen Dank auf jeden fall!
Unten rum trage ich gern merino. Oft günstig zu haben für nen Zehner. Das allein reicht natürlich nicht.
Ich schau mal, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (7. Februar 2014)

Bis +5 Grad und drunter....

Im Zwiebelprinzip angefangen...als erstes...

Unterwäsche, logisch - dann Sportsocken - Funktionsshirt - kurze Sporthose - normale Sporthose (falls biberkalt ist) - aber immer Fahrradhose von z.B. Cube (Winddicht und warm -10 Grad ausgelegt, ca. 90 EUR) - dann bei Bedarf einen normalen Pulli über den Funktionsshirt - eine Vaude Windjacke drüber (absolut Winddicht und warm- ca. 110 EUR). 
Mit diesem System ist mir Pudelwarm. 

Allerdings frieren die Zehen recht früh, dagegen verwende ich etwas Alufolie, bevor in die Mavic Klickschuhe gesprungen wird. 
Damit gewinne ich ein paar Minuten - trotzdem doof, irgendwann gehts einfach nicht mehr. 

Bei Stadler gibt es immer reduzierte Sportkleidung. Und man kann vor Ort anprobieren, was ich persönlich besser finde. 
Gruß, Rubik


----------



## mynoxin (7. Februar 2014)

Werde mir da mal was ansehen. Dank dir rubik!


----------



## Scott865 (7. Februar 2014)

Schlag jetzt im Sale zu.Stadler und Karstadt Sport sind da echt zu empfehlen.

Bei kalten Füßen kann ich Plastiktüten empfehlen.Einfach über die Socken ziehen und in Schuhe.Klappt bei mir hervorragend.


----------



## Rubik (7. Februar 2014)

Nicht zu danken! 
Bei besonders guten Angeboten bitte kurz informieren. Danke!


----------



## Rubik (7. Februar 2014)

@Scott865 
Interessant, werde ausprobieren. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Scott865 (7. Februar 2014)

Ach ich sollte noch erwähnen, ein paar Löcher sollte die Tüte haben.Sonst wirds eklig.

@Reflux
Wann willst du Sonntag starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (7. Februar 2014)

Dann mach ich mich nächste Woche mal auf in die Stadt. Denke es wird nochmal kalt


----------



## Mzungu (7. Februar 2014)

Schuhe: North Wave Arctic gtx.
Hose: Lange Bib, Knieschoner drüber und Shorts.
Obenrum: Bis 0 Grad Funktionsunterhemd und Mavic Inferno Jacke.
Kopf: Helmmütze. Unter 10 Grad bekomm ich rubbeldiekatz kalte Ohren.
Handschuhe: bis ca. 5 Grad meine langen Sommerhandschuhe, darunter die Winterhandschuhe hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## ollewa85 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich konnte dem Angebot bei stadler nicht Wiederstehen und habe mir ein cannondale trigger 2 geholt und bin mehr als glücklich mit dem Gerät!!

Hoffe das ich es dieses Jahr ma öfters schaffe mit euch ne runde zu drehen


----------



## reflux (8. Februar 2014)

also es trifft sich wohl eine größere gruppe morgen um 1000 am hbf 
ich werd mir das mal ansehen und gf mit rad zurück


----------



## mynoxin (8. Februar 2014)

Ich muss ja immer planen... Wie sieht's denn kommenden Samstag aus bei euch? Hat da jemand Lust zu fahren? So morgens bis 16 Uhr wäre zeit. Kumpel möchte auch mitkommen, dem geb ich dann mein fully. Wäre cool, wenn jemand mitfährt, sonst müssen wir die trails suchen


----------



## reflux (8. Februar 2014)

also erstmal morgen 1000 HBF bei back factory


----------



## Mzungu (8. Februar 2014)

hat von euch zufällig jemand ein canyon schaltauge nr.12 über?


----------



## schappi (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,
haben den Veranstaltungskalender vom Feggendorfer Stollen bekommen,

wenn ihr mal auf eiren Touren dort vorbei kommt haltet mal an.
oder schaut mal bei einer der Veranstaltungen vorbei.


----------



## ollewa85 (19. Februar 2014)

Jemand morgen oder übermorgen zeit und Lust eine runde zu drehen?


----------



## Unplugged (20. Februar 2014)

Ich würde schonmal Sonntag anzetteln wollen?! Ich muss meine wieder genesenen Knochen aber noch etwas schonen und fahre mit der Bahn 
Und dann brauchen wir Sonntag bitte noch eine mehrheitsfähige Entscheidung, ob das Design des neuen Rahmens so bleiben darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (20. Februar 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Und dann brauchen wir Sonntag bitte noch eine mehrheitsfähige Entscheidung, ob das Design des neuen Rahmens so bleiben darf



Darf es nicht 
Wann gehts Sonntag wo los?


----------



## Unplugged (21. Februar 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Darf es nicht



Morgen seh' ich es zum ersten mal in natura... Bin gespannt 

Was ist denn nun am Wochenende geplant?


----------



## Girl (21. Februar 2014)

Samstag 11Uhr Lindner Berg zur Deistertour
Sonntag Deister Trails fahren


----------



## Garam (22. Februar 2014)

Wo trefft ihr euch am Lindener Berg? Planetarium? Wäre heute mit dabei.


----------



## Brauseklaus (22. Februar 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> ....ob das Design des neuen Rahmens so bleiben darf



...muss weg 

Mal im Ernst, keine eigene Meinung, oder bist du spontan erblindet?


----------



## mynoxin (22. Februar 2014)

Bilder!


----------



## Unplugged (22. Februar 2014)

Meinung ist jetzt da 

Morgen 10:33 Uhr HBF.


----------



## Girl (5. März 2014)

Samstag 11Uhr Lindner Berg?
Wetter wird sonnig warm.


----------



## Girl (7. März 2014)

Samstag 10Uhr Lindner Berg, dann in den Deister. Technische Abfahrten sind geplant und dann bei Luigi Eis testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (7. März 2014)

Ich bin um 11h da...


----------



## Brauseklaus (7. März 2014)

...um 11Uhr wäre mir auch lieber.

Geht nicht anders?


----------



## reflux (7. März 2014)

Wir fahren um 0930 schon los - also Girl und ich


----------



## reflux (9. März 2014)

morgen oder mittwoch vormittag irgendjemand?
von hannover in deister
und zurück


----------



## ollewa85 (11. März 2014)

Jemand do oder fr Lust auf ne Tour von Hannover aus?


----------



## sundancer (11. März 2014)

Ich bin am Samstag wieder in Sankt Andreasberg, MSB-x-Trail, falls wer Lust hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brauseklaus (11. März 2014)

Schickes AM zu verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/346874-ghost-bikes-ghost-amr-black-white-custom-aufbau

Probefahrt gerne möglich (auch im Deister )


----------



## Gr1zzly (17. März 2014)

Ist hier jemand schon von Hannover Richtung Kassel gefahren hab nämlich vor am 17 April so ne Tour zu machen (zum Freund). 

Bis jetzt bin ich maximal auf einmal 120km gefahren deswegen denk ich das bis nach Kassel 160-120km es auch machbar ist (29 MTB) mit einer ordentlichen Mittagspause dazwischen 

Falls jemand Routen kennt oder noch besser.Gpx Datei hat die nicht nur an der Bundesstraße verläuft wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MFG


----------



## Unplugged (19. März 2014)

Moin! Zwischen Göttingen und Kassel kannst Du auf dem X13 / "Studentenpfad" (Google erzählt Dir noch mehr darüber) fahren, das geht dann fast komplett ohne Asphalt und sogar mit Trailanteil, als Pause bietet sich ein Stop in Hann. Münden an, bei schönem Wetter kann man in der Altstadt fast überall draußen sitzen. Der X13 spuckt Dich im weiteren Verlauf erst direkt in Kassel wieder aus: https://www.google.de/maps/place/Be...2!3m1!1s0x47bb384fcdbb86b5:0xeee34b95c170bd41

Im April sollten auch noch nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs sein, aber 'ne Klingel solltest Du dabei haben. Man kann hier und da auch noch 'nen kleinen extra- Trailumweg fahren, aber das wird schwierig ohne Ortskenntnis. Ich glaube, dass man Richtung Kassel tendenziell mehr bergauf fährt, als in die andere Richtung.

Zwischen Hannover und Göttingen habe ich bisher allerdings keine Erfahrungen. Vom Gelände her sollte hier auch 'ne schöne Tour drin sein, aber ALLES an einem Tag ?! Ich habe keine Angst vor langen Touren, aber das stelle ich mir nicht so lustig vor, es sei denn, man fährt nur die einschlägig bekannten (und langweiligen) Radwege. Aber das möchte doch niemand


----------



## Matthias32 (19. März 2014)

@ollewa85 

Morgen, also Donnerstag hätte ich Zeit. Wie wäre es um 12 Uhr vom Benther zum Deister?
Oder nur Benther und Gehrdener.
Bin aber außer Kondition, da ich Winterpause hatte. Wenn kein Tempogebolze angesagt ist - gerne!

Gruß


----------



## ollewa85 (19. März 2014)

Das war ne Anfrage von letzter Woche  aber morgen hab ich auch zeit. 12 Uhr benthe klingt gut, würde aber schon ganz gerne über gehrden zum deister, 1 oder 2 Trails fahren. Hab auch nicht vor so schnell zu fahren, schön gemütlich Rollen und hoffentlich das gute Wetter genießen.


----------



## Unplugged (19. März 2014)

Ich bin morgen so gegen vier im Deister und fahre bis in die Dämmerung. Bahn zurück.


----------



## ollewa85 (19. März 2014)

Fährst du auch mit der Bahn hin?


----------



## Unplugged (19. März 2014)

Ja, hab erst gegen halb vier Feierabend.


----------



## Matthias32 (19. März 2014)

Olewa: Morgen 12 Uhr Benther? Und Unplugged, habe Deine Nummer ja noch. Können uns dann am Deister treffen, wenn Du Feierabend hast?
Vorschlag von mir.
Schaue morgen früh hier noch mal rein.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Infection (19. März 2014)

Biketestival und Garagesale bei Bike-Infection.de, teste Dein Traumbike am Samstag den 21. und 22.03.2014 bei Hannover / Barsinghausen direkt am Deister.

www.bike-infection.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollewa85 (19. März 2014)

Ok, 12uhr Oben dann


----------



## Matthias32 (20. März 2014)

Hoffe, Du liest dass. Muss spontan zur Arbeit - habe einen Anruf bekommen.


----------



## ollewa85 (20. März 2014)

Ok


----------



## Matthias32 (21. März 2014)

@ Olewa Hi! Bin froh, dass Du dass noch gelesen hast. Verdammte Arbeit .... ich will biken!


----------



## ollewa85 (21. März 2014)

Das Problem mit der Arbeit ist mir bekannt


----------



## Matthias32 (27. März 2014)

Nix los hier?

Habe dass Wochenende mal deffinitiv frei. Luxus pur!   
Also wer Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag vom Benther über den Gehrdener in den Deister zu starten?
So ab 10 Uhr, paar Trails fahren (Ü30, Ladys?), auf einen der beiden Türme einkehren.
Bin da eigentlich für alles offen - nur für kein Rennen, da ich konditionell erst wieder aus der Hefe kommen muss.

Gruß und Happy Trails,

Matthias


----------



## reflux (28. März 2014)

morgen 1100 lindener berg
bis jetzt sind wird zu 4.
enstpannt in den deister


----------



## mynoxin (28. März 2014)

Wann sammelt ihr Interessenten am Aegi ein? 10:30?


----------



## jammerlappen (28. März 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> morgen 1100 lindener berg
> bis jetzt sind wird zu 4.
> enstpannt in den deister


am Wasserspeicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (28. März 2014)

oben drauf halt  bei der sternenwarte oder beim friedhof


----------



## ollewa85 (31. März 2014)

Morgen jemand zeit und Lust ne runde in deister zu fahren?


----------



## Joern71 (1. April 2014)

Am Benthe Berg sind wie immer HIRNTOTE ARSCHGESICHTER unterwegs


----------



## wichtigisimwald (1. April 2014)

Was liegt denn rum?


----------



## Joern71 (1. April 2014)

Absprung war noch neu 
Jetzt ist ne Grube davor


----------



## jammerlappen (1. April 2014)

Wo denn, am Baumstamm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joern71 (1. April 2014)

parallel zur Badenstedter


----------



## Matthias32 (1. April 2014)

Okay. Habe am Samstag definitiv frei. 
Wer Lust am Benther zu starten (Parkplatz Jägerheim) um 11 Uhr, dann Benther, Gehrdener und in den Deister. Dort Ü 30, Rakete und Farnweg mit Zwischenstop am Annaturm? Empfehle dort die Gulaschsuppe ... 

Alles recht entspannt ohne Tempogebolze.
Wer dann noch Bock hat, kann gerne zum "Grillen und chillen" bei mir im Garten vorbeikommen (Hannover Ahlem).

Gruß


----------



## jammerlappen (1. April 2014)

Joern71 schrieb:


> parallel zur Badenstedter


 
Ich hab da heute nix gesehen, weder am Waldrand noch sonst. Kannste mal etwas genauer schildern, was das Problem ist?


----------



## rZr (3. April 2014)

Kennt einer in Hannover einen Laden wo man an einer Kurbel das Gewinde zwischen Kurbelarm und Pedale reparieren lassen kann ? Weil das Gewinde meiner XT Kurbel hat sich links verabschiedet :-/

Gesendet von meinem N003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. April 2014)

Reset-Racing.
Wenn die das nicht hinkriegen, kannste den Kurbelarm wegschmeißen.


----------



## rZr (3. April 2014)

Dann ruf ich da mal gleich an, was die für so eine Reparatur haben wollen. Der Arm ist an sich noch tako, bloß das Gewinde hat was weg 

Gesendet von meinem N003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias32 (3. April 2014)

Schmeiss dass Teil bloss weg. zum Ratgeber oder ATB Sport am Aegi.


----------



## Scott865 (4. April 2014)

Wegwerfgesellschaft!!


----------



## Matthias32 (4. April 2014)

Tcha, so sind wir.

Wer Bock zu benthern oder in den Deitster morgen?
Abfahrt 11 Uhr am Benther?

Gruß


----------



## rZr (4. April 2014)

Wegwerfen ist immer schade.. Eben mal j4f bei Keha gefragt, die wollten 50-60€ naja sind da eh etwas arrogant  Lass es wohl bei Reset Racing erledigen..

Gesendet von meinem N003 mit Tapatalk

p.S: Bei Radgeber kostet es 5-10€ ist auch der Preis der Reset haben möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (5. April 2014)

Wir treffen uns morgen am hbf und nehmen um 10aarunddreißig die S1Richtung Deister.


----------



## Epinephrin (7. April 2014)

Fährt jemand am Mi. in den Deister? Kenne den Einstieg vom Fernsehturmtrail noch nicht.


----------



## ollewa85 (7. April 2014)

Ich werd Mittwoch wohl fahren, weis aber glaub net welchen Trail du meinst


----------



## Mzungu (7. April 2014)

Der Einstieg ist vielleicht neben dem Fernsehturm...


----------



## Epinephrin (8. April 2014)

ollewa85 schrieb:


> Ich werd Mittwoch wohl fahren, weis aber glaub net welchen Trail du meinst



Der Funkturmtrail soll recht flowig sein; den will ich halt mal ausprobieren. Den Einstieg habe ich inzwischen erklärt bekommen. Fahren wir zusammen hin? Ab wann kannst du?


----------



## ollewa85 (8. April 2014)

Habe frei, also den ganzen Tag zeit  willst du mit Bahn hinfahren oder lieber gemütlich mit bike?


----------



## Epinephrin (9. April 2014)

Sorry, komme wider Erwarten nicht von der Arbeit weg. Können wir dass vertagen? Wochenende?


----------



## Mzungu (16. April 2014)

Brauseklaus und ich fahren heute um 18 uhr zum benther. Treffen ist bei stadler.


----------



## reflux (16. April 2014)

Wir fahren vom 25.4 (Abends) aus Hannover los nach Finale Ligure und fahren so zurück, dass wir
am 10 oder 11.5 wieder in  Hannover sind.
Wir haben noch Platz im Wohnmobil und auch nen Hänger dabei, falls sich jemand anschließen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollewa85 (17. April 2014)

Morgen jemand am Biken?


----------



## sundancer (17. April 2014)

Wollten morgen nach Sankt Andreasberg


----------



## ollewa85 (17. April 2014)

Hmm, möchte lieber ne schöne Tour machen, mit Berg hoch fahren und so  
Wann wollt ihr denn morgen los?


----------



## sundancer (17. April 2014)

Fahren gegen zehn los, wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## ollewa85 (17. April 2014)

Wäre mir eh zu früh um dann um 10 bei euch zu sein. Dann schau ich ma so... Viel Spaß dann!


----------



## ollewa85 (18. April 2014)

Morgen jemand unterwegs, wo man sich anschließen kann? Am liebsten deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (18. April 2014)

Evtl. Am sonntag


----------



## hothenne (18. April 2014)

Würde mich morgen auch gerne wo anschliessen. Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## ollewa85 (18. April 2014)

Is wohl keiner unterwegs, oder einfach keiner mehr aktiv hier im Forum...
Was hast denn vor zu fahren und welche Uhrzeit? Bin eigentlich für fast alles offen


----------



## hothenne (18. April 2014)

Ich würde so gegen 11 Uhr am waldkater Parkplatz starten. Bin kein Hochleistungssportler ;-) Also gemütlich hoch und dann irgendwelche trails wieder runter.


----------



## hothenne (18. April 2014)

Ich würde so gegen 11 Uhr am waldkater Parkplatz starten. Bin kein Hochleistungssportler ;-) also gemütlich hoch und dann irgendwelche trails wieder runter.


----------



## ollewa85 (18. April 2014)

Oha, 11uhr waldkater? Wollte so 11uhr in Hannover starten und selber hinfahren


----------



## hothenne (18. April 2014)

Später geht auch, nur früher wäre schwierig. Wann könntest du denn am waldkater sein?


----------



## Epinephrin (19. April 2014)

Is *morgen* jemand im Wald (in welchem auch immer) unterwegs? Hab den ganzen Tag Zeit. Nachmittags o. ganztägig. Tourchen o. flowige Trails. Aber keine Hektik o. Endurofaxen!


----------



## ollewa85 (22. April 2014)

Do oder fr jemand in Richtung deister unterwegs? Do ganztags zeit und fr bis 16:30 ca...


----------



## Jaho (25. April 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin neu hier und komme direkt aus Hannover. Wenn man im Deisten fahren möchte, wie kommt man am besten an die "richtigen" Stellen. Mit der S-Bahn oder lieber mit dem Auto?

Wer fährt alles regelmäßig dort hin? Vielleicht könnte man sich ja zusammenschließen.

VG
Jaho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (25. April 2014)

Am BESTEN mit dem Rad


----------



## Jaho (25. April 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Am BESTEN mit dem Rad


Ausschließlich Rad... dann bin ich platt 

Also Rad aufs Dach oder ab in die Bahn...


----------



## Girl (25. April 2014)

Parkplatz Waldkater, ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt und es gibt da auch viele die platt wären


----------



## Scott865 (25. April 2014)

Schliesse mich da Girl an,am besten mit Rad,dann klappt es im Deister auch besser.
Aber da du sagst Fitness ist nicht so ,Waldkater in Wennigsen ,Sportplatz in Barsinghausen oder Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass sind gut Anlaufstellen für Autoanreise.


----------



## Mzungu (25. April 2014)

...zB morgen 11 Uhr Parkplatz Waldkater oder um 10:30 am HBF die S1.


----------



## ollewa85 (30. April 2014)

Moin, ist fr oder sa jemand in Richtung deister unterwegs?


----------



## Epinephrin (4. Mai 2014)

Fährt jemand nächste Wo. `ne Tour?


----------



## Butze_MTB (10. Mai 2014)

Ab 10h in Anderten, ca. 12h am waldkater und dann hoch. Kammweg und mal sehen. Will gegen 3 in springe sein. Kenne mich nicht wirklich aus. Ggf ist ja jemand dort.


----------



## Mzungu (24. Mai 2014)

fährt morgen wer in den deister?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoepel (24. Mai 2014)

Ich habe es überlegt. Kenne mich aber im Deister nicht aus. Bin ein Neuling was MTB fahren angeht. Habe mir nach langem überlegen erst ein Rad gekauft


----------



## YoKris (29. Mai 2014)

Moin moin!

Kann mir jemand vielleicht kurzfristig helfen???

Brauche für 2 Thule ProRide 591 die passenden T-Nut Schrauben (20x20 in 35mm u 61mm)? Ggf. hat die ja jemand aus H bei sich rumliegen und braucht sie nicht mehr? 

Tausend Dank vorab & cheers
Chris


----------



## reflux (6. Juni 2014)

Samstag 1430 lindener Berg und dann in deister


----------



## Olderman (14. Juni 2014)

Es sind wieder Stöckchenleger am Benther unterwegs


----------



## Mzungu (14. Juni 2014)

jo, das haben wir dienstag schon gesehen. marv und ich haben überlegt ein bisschen erde davor und dahinter anzuschippen....^^


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juni 2014)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (23. Juni 2014)

Dieser Thread zwar nich gerade frequentiert aber ich versuch´s trotzdem. Fährt diese Woche (am besten Mi.) jemand BB oder Deister oder irgendwas?


----------



## Mzungu (23. Juni 2014)

für mittwoch ist vermutlich was geplant. so grob 17:30 abfahrt, treffen denk ich mal am aegi.


----------



## Mzungu (25. Juni 2014)

17:30 Treffen am Aegi heute.


----------



## reflux (27. Juni 2014)

Morgen 1100 lindener Berg - ist wer dabei ?


----------



## Brauseklaus (27. Juni 2014)

...bin dabei.
Hoffe Wetter hält.


----------



## Matthias32 (7. Juli 2014)

Fahre Freitag in den Deister. Mein Rad wurde mir geklaut, so musste ein neues her. Wer Bock und Zeit hat, gerne Freitag ab Benther in den Deister.
15:00 Uhr Parkplatz Waldkater.Wer Regen hasst - Regenjacke.

Gruß


----------



## reflux (15. Juli 2014)

hab morgen frei
hat jemand lust auf ne tagestour ?


----------



## Butze_MTB (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich hab ein Problem. 
Habe gerade mein Hinterrad am F29 ausgebaut und die Kassette geputzt, da ich am Samstag zum Alpen Cross aufbrechen will. 
Jetzt ist irgendwas an der Schaltung hinten verstellt und ich blicke es nicht. 
Wo in Hannover kann man zum Händler ohne: wir haben Sommer, in 2 Wochen wieder?  Und wer kann kompetent eine X9 einstellen? 
Zweites Problem ich muss natürlich noch arbeiten bis ultimo damit der Urlaub auch etwas wird... Es ist zum Heulen. Daher fällt es aus durch Hannover zu kurven. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## mynoxin (17. Juli 2014)

Ich empfehle ATB am Aegi. Wenn du sagst, es ist eilig, ziehen sie dich evtl vor.


----------



## Butze_MTB (17. Juli 2014)

Zweirad Burckard hat es geregelt. Lag mehr auf dem Weg. War um Neun dort, um 14h fertig. Haben mich auch verstanden. Puh. Nun noch packen, morgen gehts los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (20. Juli 2014)

Will heute wer fahren ?


----------



## reflux (21. Juli 2014)

morgen 1545 lindener berg


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen! Bin recht neu hier und aus der Südstadt, nachdem die eilenriede auf nem Hardtail nicht mehr genug reizt, hab ich mir nen Big Air gegönnt, der erste Ritt im deister ist nun ne Woche her und es ist am Samstag ne Wiederholung geplant, sind wohl zu dritt. Wär super wenn sich noch Leute finden, die sich vllt auch noch hier und da ganz gut auskennen . Auch um unter der Woche mal zufahren, kann allerdings erst gegen frühen Abend.


----------



## Stoepel (25. Juli 2014)

Wann hast denn vor in der Woche zu fahren?


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (25. Juli 2014)

Für Morgen erstmal, ist in Hannover ca 9:00 abfahrt, bevor der Dampfkessel so richtig kocht im deister^^ ansonsten hab ich meist ab 17:00 Uhr zeit wegen Job. Wohin da bin ich offen...Harz wär ab nem bissl knapp mit der zeit


----------



## reflux (25. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre morgen (wenn es NICHT regnet) um 1400 auf dem Lindener Berg los zum Deister 
1x hoch und zurück.


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (25. Juli 2014)

denke mal wir starten am nienstedter pass...morgen soll die sonne scheinen....;-)


----------



## Matthias32 (30. Juli 2014)

Wer Zeit und Lust morgen 13 Uhr am Benther zu starten? Dann Gehrdener und ab in den Deister?


----------



## Flashy (30. Juli 2014)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> denke mal wir starten am nienstedter pass...morgen soll die sonne scheinen....;-)



Ja geil, noch einer aus der Südstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (30. Juli 2014)

Jup! Grüße! Fahren morgen nur nen bissl nach der Arbeit in der eilenriede rum, Sonntag dann wohl deister. Hast Lust und zeit?


----------



## Flashy (30. Juli 2014)

Weiss nicht wann ich morgen Feierabend hab Ca 16 Uhr denke ich. Aber am Wochenende dreister definitiv: )


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (30. Juli 2014)

Na wir peilen ab 18:00 Uhr an....müssen ja auch malochen


----------



## Flashy (30. Juli 2014)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> Na wir peilen ab 18:00 Uhr an....müssen ja auch malochen


Also ja 18 uhr läuft


----------



## mynoxin (31. Juli 2014)

werde am Sonntag auch im deister sein. überlege noch, ob mit fully oder HT ^^


----------



## Matthias32 (31. Juli 2014)

Wer Zeit und Lust morgen 14 Uhr vom Benther aus in den Deister zu starten?
Einkehr am Annaturm?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (31. Juli 2014)

Mit deinem würde ht würde ich glaube ich kein fully mehr fahren wollen


----------



## Matthias32 (1. August 2014)

Erneuter Versuch:

Wer Zeit und Lust morgen 13 Uhr am Benther Parkplatz Jägerheim?
Benther, Gehrdener, Deister ... je nach Wunsch und Laune.
Im Deister sind die Trails sehr nass, bis überschwemmt, aber fahrbar. Habe nur dass falsche Profil momentan drauf für Schlammpartien. Ging aber irgendwie ... 
War auf dem Ü30, Ladys only, Farnweg und Barbiegrab.

Gruß


----------



## mynoxin (1. August 2014)

Danke für die Info. Dann hoff ich, dass morgen viel trocknet, die optimale Bereifung habe ich nicht für nassen Dreck, wollte Sonntag hin.


----------



## Matthias32 (1. August 2014)

Wann? Habe gerade Urlaub, den ich im Wald verbringe. 

Gruß


----------



## mynoxin (2. August 2014)

Geplant ist mit Barti88 hinzufahren. Welche zeit ist noch net raus, werden und da noch absprechen denk ich. Auch wegen des Wetters.


----------



## sundancer (2. August 2014)

Evtl. schließe ich mich euch Sonntag an. Wo wollt ihr starten?


----------



## Flashy (2. August 2014)

Also der ü30 lässt sich gut fahren. 2 kleine wasserlocher aber sonst alles trocken


----------



## mynoxin (2. August 2014)

Dann hoffen wir, dass es morgen trocken is und nich regnet 
Sundancer, ich bin da grad am klären mit barti88 wann und wo. Gebe Bescheid.


----------



## Flashy (2. August 2014)

Will auch!


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (2. August 2014)

Wir werden in Hannover so zwischen 10 und 10:30 starten und zum waldkater, dann hoch und farnweg etc befahren. Sind also ca um 11:30 am Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (4. August 2014)

Will morgen irgendwer fahren ?


----------



## reflux (4. August 2014)

Verkaufe mein nicolai Helius ac 29 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/429948-nicolai-nicolai-helius-ac-29-grosze-l-raw


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (4. August 2014)

Wenn dann nur ne Runde Eilenriede nach der Arbeit


----------



## discordius (5. August 2014)

Gibt es im Deister eigentlich Quellen mit trinkbarem Wasser? Wollte meine Flasche nicht unbedingt zum Auffüllen zwischen die Wasserräder stecken.


----------



## Matthias32 (5. August 2014)

Klar! Nordmannsturm und Annaturm auf den WCs. 
So fülle ich meinen Camelback immer auf.

Gruß


----------



## Mika_A (6. August 2014)

Moin Moin, wollte gleich noch mit nem Kumpel zum ü30, kann mir vllt sagen wie wir zu dem Parkplatz kommen? 

Bei einer Tour weiß ich es nur wollen wir jetzt direkt zum ü30 und dem Parkplatz...

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe! 
Gruß Mika


----------



## Hannoveraner (6. August 2014)

Mika_A schrieb:


> Moin Moin, wollte gleich noch mit nem Kumpel zum ü30, kann mir vllt sagen wie wir zu dem Parkplatz kommen?
> 
> Bei einer Tour weiß ich es nur wollen wir jetzt direkt zum ü30 und dem Parkplatz...
> 
> ...


Nienstedter pass hoch und dann bist am Parkplatz


----------



## Mika_A (6. August 2014)

Danke Dir, klappen jedes mal mehr Sprünge


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. August 2014)

Moin.
Hat zufällig jemand von euch einen Bandschlüssel rumliegen, den er mir leihen könnte?

So was hier:





Ich bekomme meinen Dämpfer nicht auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (8. August 2014)

Hallo Brause,
mit einem Fahrradschlauch kannst Du eine ähnliche Wirkung erzielen. Der muss sich überlappen.
(Und nicht, dass ich mir hinterer Vorwürfe mache: Den Druck hast Du aus dem Dämpfer abgelassen, ja?)
Wünsche viel Erfolg.


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. August 2014)

Danke für den Tipp! Werd ich mal probieren...

Eigentlich wollte ich den Spacer schneller einbauen als die Luft entweichen kann 
Nein, Spaß. Luft ist natürlich raus.


----------



## schaumi (11. August 2014)

Hallo,
fährt jenand hier in der Umgebung das Cube Hanzz in L?

Würde es gern mal kurzfristig kurz Proberollen, gern auch auf einem Parkplatz oder zu Hause. Will nur die Größe checken, ob es passt...

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## reflux (17. August 2014)

Moin, fährt hier jemand ein Nicolai ION 16 in L oder XL und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen ? Hannover wäre Ideal


----------



## Mzungu (17. August 2014)

Biketime am alten Flughafen ist Nikolai Händler.


----------



## Monolithic (19. August 2014)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin vor ein paar Wochen von Göttingen nach Hannover gezogen, und nach dem ersten Schock über die geographischen Gegebenheiten (alles platt, nur Felder und kaum Wald) brauch’ ich Ratschläge, wie ich meine Bike-Gewohnheiten überarbeiten soll. Zur Erklärung: ich bin verwöhnt. Göttingen ist umgeben von Wäldern, die zwar nirgends höher als der Deister sind, aber eben direkt am Stadtrand beginnen. Also ideal für fixe Feierabendrunden, am besten mehrmals die Woche, von ¾ bis 3 Stunden war alles drin; Steigung und Gefälle im Wechsel waren ideal, um sich mit dem Singlespeed-HT ein bisschen zu quälen.

Funktioniert hier nicht mehr.

Ich bitte um Tipps, wie man sich hier eine möglichst erfüllende Bike-Zeit einrichtet, bevor ich das MTB aus Verzweiflung verticke und auf nen Crosser umsteige. Geht’s überhaupt ohne regelmäßige Shuttle/S-Bahn-Anreise zum Deister? Wie oft und lange sollte man idealerweise unterwegs sein, und wo und wie gibt man der Beinmuskulatur richtig was zu tun?

Beste Grüße
Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (19. August 2014)

Ich würde mich einfach aufs Rad setzen und Richtung Deister fahren, dazwischen kommt der Benther Berg und der Gehrdener Berg mit jeweils knapp 100hm und im Deister kannst Du auch über 300hm hochfahren. Wenn du dich dann wieder auf den Heimweg machst und diese beiden Berge mitnimmst hast ca. 700hm und ca. 75km in den Beinen, sollte in sportlichen 3h machbar sein 

Wenn das nicht reichen sollte, da halt einfach im Deister nochmal hochfahren.

Wichtig ist nur: ES GIBT KEINE BAHNVERBINDUNG IN DEN DEISTER!!!!


----------



## Unplugged (19. August 2014)

Echt ma, Göttingen... tss...


----------



## Scott865 (20. August 2014)

ssht...AUS...Pfui!!

Kein SSP-HT bashing hier!!

Mit gesunder Beinmuskulatur brauchst keine S-Bahn bist inner ner dreiviertel std. im Deister und wie Girl schrieb mit BB und GB haste auch ne tolle Berg und Talfahrt unter den grob profilierten Reifen.Also nicht verzagen und dem alten hinterher trauern, die Hannover Region ist ein toller Bikeort. Ausserdem gibt es genügend Verrückte die tolle Strecken kennen.


----------



## Monolithic (21. August 2014)

Ok, Danke schonmal.  Beim Benther Berg bin ich schon rumgekurvt, weil hier um die Ecke, hab ich aber wegen Schlechtwetter abbrechen müssen. Mag mir noch jemand verraten, wie ich ab Gehrdener Berg am günstigsten weiterfahre? (grobe Richtung ist bekannt, klar...)



> Kein SSP-HT bashing hier!!



Der Einfach-Antrieb fliegt sowieso runter.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2014)

Da gibts dann eigentlich nur einen Weg in der groben Richtung...


----------



## Monolithic (21. August 2014)

Na gut, das macht die Sache einfach.

Geile Signatur übrigens.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2014)

Is nur zitiert


----------



## Mzungu (27. August 2014)

Ich würde heute gern von Hannover aus zum Deister, einmal rauf - runter - zurück. So gegen 17 Uhr. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## EVHD (27. August 2014)

Moin,

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es Koordinaten für den Grabweg und Farnweg gibt.


----------



## matzinski (27. August 2014)

Gibt es sicher, aber eher nicht hier. Hier musst du dich zum Biken verabreden und dir die Trails zeigen lassen. Aber woanders im Netz gibt es sicher auch GPS-Daten der Deistertrails, Google hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (28. August 2014)

Wer verdammt nochmal ist dieser Google und warum weiß der soviel?


----------



## reflux (29. August 2014)

Verkaufe
X-Fusion Vector HLR 216x63 inkl. 450er Feder, gebraucht, guter Zustand - 100€

DT Swiss Spline EX1501 650b LRS, XX1 Freilauf,ungefahren aus Neurad 500€


----------



## Flashy (1. September 2014)

Wie schauts aus, die Woche mal ne Runde inner Eilenriede rumkutschern? Nach Feierabend versteht sich =)


----------



## Mzungu (1. September 2014)

wann ist denn bei dir nach feierabend?


----------



## Flashy (1. September 2014)

Hab fruhschicht,  also um 15 Uhr ist Feierabend


----------



## Mzungu (1. September 2014)

ach dann kann man ja auch noch zum benther, gerdener oder schnell in den deister rüber fahren.


----------



## Flashy (1. September 2014)

Da.fahre ich nut für die Abfahrten.hin: )


----------



## Mzungu (1. September 2014)

ja aber benthe ein paar mal rauf und runter sollte doch gehen? besser als eilenriede....


----------



## reflux (15. September 2014)

Wollte Mittwoch um 1530 am lindener Berg starten - einmal benther und gerdener - hat wer Bock ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (27. September 2014)

wir fahren morgen vom lindener berg in den deister
jemand interesse?
denke so auf 11


----------



## reflux (11. Oktober 2014)

Morgen 11uhr lindener Berg


----------



## mw.dd (16. Oktober 2014)

Zur Info*:

Waldwahrheit*
Information des ECOLOG-Instituts:

Im Auftrag der Landesforsten Niedersachsen führt das ECOLOG-Institut ein Forschungsprojekt zum Thema 'Wald und Freizeitnutzung' durch. In kleinen Diskussionsgruppen wollen wir herausbekommen, wie Wald von unterschiedlichen Nutzergruppen wahrgenommen wird und welche Wünsche an die Waldnutzung bzw. an Freizeitmöglichkeiten im Wald bestehen. 

Für kommenden Samstag suchen wir Naturinteressierte aus der Region Hannover, die gerne in den Wald gehen.

Wenn jemand von Euch Lust hat, an der Diskussionsrunde teilzunehmen, meldet Euch bitte bei meinem Kollegen Daniel Gardemin ([email protected]). Oder wenn Ihr jemanden kennt, der oder die naturinteressiert und waldaffin ist, fragt sie oder ihn gerne und vermittelt den Kontakt weiter.

Die Diskussionsrunde findet am 18.10. ab 15:00 Uhr im Naturfreundehaus in der Eilenriede in Hannover statt. Als Dankeschön gibt es anschließend (ca. 18:00 Uhr) ein warmes Abendessen und ein kleines Präsent der Landesforsten.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Oktober 2014)

Worum geht es da eigentlich?


----------



## mw.dd (16. Oktober 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Worum geht es da eigentlich?



Steht doch da?



mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> Im Auftrag der Landesforsten Niedersachsen führt das ECOLOG-Institut ein Forschungsprojekt zum Thema 'Wald und Freizeitnutzung' durch. In kleinen Diskussionsgruppen wollen wir herausbekommen, wie Wald von unterschiedlichen Nutzergruppen wahrgenommen wird und welche Wünsche an die Waldnutzung bzw. an Freizeitmöglichkeiten im Wald bestehen...


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Oktober 2014)

Das hatte ich schon gelesen. 

Ich kann nur nicht glauben, dass die Landesforsten sich für Beikers Wünsche interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (16. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zur Info*:
> 
> Waldwahrheit*
> ...Die Diskussionsrunde findet am 18.10. ab 15:00 Uhr im Naturfreundehaus in der Eilenriede in Hannover statt. Als Dankeschön gibt es anschließend (ca. 18:00 Uhr) ein warmes Abendessen und ein kleines Präsent der Landesforsten.


Meine Info war ab 10:00 bis 13:00. Was ist denn jetzt richtig?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## mw.dd (16. Oktober 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon gelesen.
> Ich kann nur nicht glauben, dass die Landesforsten sich für Beikers Wünsche interessieren.



Interessieren schon, die Frage ist, ob die dann auch berücksichtigt werden 



ssiemund schrieb:


> Meine Info war ab 10:00 bis 13:00. Was ist denn jetzt richtig?
> Gruß
> Stephan



Ich habe nur die Einladung weitergeleitet. Genauere Infos gibt es wahrscheinlich bei Hr. Gardemin (s.o.)


----------



## reflux (10. November 2014)

Verkaufe ne XTR 970 Kurbel - 70€

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/488867-shimano-xtr-970-kurbel-175mm-3fach


----------



## Stumpjumper50 (12. November 2014)

Ich glaube ich habe 2009? bereits einen Vortrag des ECOLOG-Instituts unter dem Titel "Wandel der Wälder" besucht, das war wirklich sehr interessant aufgemacht. War jemand von euch bei dem Termin am 18. und könnte eventuell kurz zusammenfassen was wir (bzw ich) verpasst haben?


----------



## Mzungu (13. November 2014)

Stadler hat morgen (14.11.) und nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder "Personalverkauf". Da gibt es 20% auf alles!


----------



## reflux (6. Dezember 2014)

Will morgen jemand aus hannover los ? Würd gern einmal deister und zurück - bin aber krankheitsbedingt 5 Wochen nicht gefahren


----------



## Deleted 248043 (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Erst mal frohe Weihnacht vornweg.

Mir wurde kurz vor weihnachten mein altes Specialized Rad gestohlen.
Es stand Vahrenwalder, Höhe Büttner.
Hat mal 3200 DM gekostet und mich viele Jahre treu begleitet. Es war zum Schluss nur zum Stadtrad degradiert, aber ich hätte es doch gerne wieder.

Typ: Fully
Farbe: Silber/Rot
Federgabel: Rockshox Julie
Bremsen: V Brake
Markant: Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo
Relativ schmale Reifen.







Falls es einer sieht, bitte hier oder per pm melden.

Schöne Feiertage,
Thomas


----------



## reflux (17. Januar 2015)

Morgen 1200 lindener Berg !


----------



## Hitzi (18. Januar 2015)

telemaxx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Erst mal frohe Weihnacht vornweg.
> 
> Mir wurde kurz vor weihnachten mein altes Specialized Rad gestohlen.
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du mal auf das Gelände vom Männerwohnheim "Werkheim" in der Büttnerstraße schauen.... die "Jungs" können immer alles gebrauchen.....

Ein Versuch ist es wert


----------



## Deleted 248043 (19. Januar 2015)

Alles klar,
Werde da mal vorbeischauen.
Da kann man bestimmt noch ein Bierchen abgreifen;-)

Habe das Fahrrad auch bei der Polizei als gestohlen gemeldet. Die haben dafür ein praktisches Online Formular.
Beste grüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (31. Januar 2015)

morgen ausfahrt ?!7wer hat bock


----------



## reflux (2. Februar 2015)

Vlt. braucht sie ja hier jemand

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/537557-suntour-auron-rc2-160mm-650b-27-5


----------



## mpmarv (2. Februar 2015)

Eine Auron mit 60mm Federweg kauft glaub ich keiner ;-)))


----------



## reflux (5. Februar 2015)

Geändert 
Nach 5 hinweisen


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Februar 2015)

Det kenn ich na noch Garnet hier


----------



## reflux (11. Februar 2015)

Nicolai Helius AM Größe M
1400€
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/542473-nicolai-helius-am-gr-m


----------



## mpmarv (11. Februar 2015)

Weißt schon, was es als nächstes gibt?


----------



## reflux (11. Februar 2015)

ist nicht meins 
bin mit argon am und radon slide carbon sehr zufrieden

+ ich hätte liebend gerne (wieder) ein helius Am, allerdings in XL und das gibt es nicht und sieht auch in 26" iwie albern aus (und ja, das auge fährt mit )


----------



## Martin31008 (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo Allerseits, ich hab da mal ne Frage:

Gibt es irgendwo in der Region einen Laden, wo ich die folgenden Produkte mal ausprobieren kann, oder muss man sowas unbedingt online bestellen?

FiveTen Schuhe, Platzangst Jacke und Evoc Rucksack

Oder liege ich mit den Sachen total daneben und ich werde im Wald ausgelacht?!?

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (19. Februar 2015)

Bike Infection hat die Sachen vorätig!


----------



## Diemaxx (19. Februar 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits, ich hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo in der Region einen Laden, wo ich die folgenden Produkte mal ausprobieren kann, oder muss man sowas unbedingt online bestellen?
> 
> ...


Quatsch, warum sollte dich jemand auslachen? 
Ruf da aber vorher an! Nicht, dass der Weg umsonst war. Ich war letze Woche vor Ort. Rucksäcke und Jacken aus vergangenen Kollektionen hängen dort noch. Five Ten war Mangelware.
MFG


----------



## WhatTheHell (20. Februar 2015)

Five Ten Schuhe stehen bei Bunnyhop in Hameln zur Auswahl. Zumidest in der Vorletzten Woche war  eine Auswahl vorrätig.


----------



## Martin31008 (20. Februar 2015)

Danke euch, dann werde ich die beiden Läden mal abklappern.


----------



## sundancer (21. Februar 2015)

Evoc Rucksaecke gibt es auch bei Stadler


----------



## Mzungu (21. Februar 2015)

Biketime am alten Flughafen hat auch Evoc Rucksäcke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diemaxx (21. Februar 2015)

ATB in der Marienstr. hat auch Evoc Rucksäcke.


----------



## Martin31008 (21. Februar 2015)

Danke für das tolle Feedback 
Bei Stadler hab ich letzten Samstag nix gefunden, ATB hat irgendwie die ganze Werkstatt/Schaufenster umgebaut oder anderweitig vermietet, da war ich Freitag weil ich da mal Evoc im Schaufenster gesehen habe und genau, zu Biketime bei PPC wollte ich schon seit Ewigkeiten mal hin. Hört man gar nix von dem Laden, scheint ja zu laufen wenn es den noch gibt...


----------



## Diemaxx (22. Februar 2015)

Ich war da kurz nach der Eröffnung und fand es eher etwas enttäuschend. 
Die Angebotsvielfalt ist in Hannover und im Umland eher etwas dürftig. Für den Einzelhandel leider tödlich, aber im Preis und Service ist der Onlineversand (z.B. Bike24 oder Bike Discount) unschlagbar. 
Was auch immer toll zum shoppen ist, sind die Bike Events.


----------



## Mzungu (22. Februar 2015)

Biketime hat seit der Eröffnung das Sortiment ziemlich erweitert. Und preismäßig können die mit Internetshops mithalten.


----------



## reflux (8. März 2015)

Heute 1200 lindener Berg


----------



## reflux (16. März 2015)

Wir fahren vom 25.4 bis 9.5 mit dem womo nach Finale und hätte zum einen noch Platz und würden uns über Gesellschaft freuen,wollen zum Euro Camping Calvisio-Vlt hat hier ja jemand Lust

Wir = 2 Leute aus hannover , 2x all Mountain oder enduro , Lust auf Touren und nicht so die shuttler


----------



## Ock (11. April 2015)

Hallo,
Wollt mal fragen ob jemand Lust hat mit der Bahn morgen in den Deister zu fahren. Bin grad in Hannover und wollt morgen ne Runde drehen. Fahr ein Commencal Meta HT.


----------



## damianfromhell (11. April 2015)

Ock ich würde morgen ebenfalls fahren allerdings auch eher endurotour. (Anfänger)


----------



## damianfromhell (11. April 2015)

Achja atb hat erweitert das ging leider net ohne Umbau. Ist nun aber wieder auf beiden Eingängen offen


----------



## Unplugged (13. April 2015)

Erweitert? Habt Ihr jetzt auch professionelle Kaltwachs- Beinenthaarung im Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (13. April 2015)

Ne nur Ausstellungsfläche  seid immer mehr fahrradtypen und laufradgrößen auf den Markt kommen wurde es immer enger


----------



## Martin31008 (14. April 2015)

Muss ich mir doch glatt mal die Nase an der Schaufensterscheibe Platt drücken


----------



## damianfromhell (14. April 2015)

Ne Tür ist dafür da benutzt zu werden


----------



## jochjuma (16. April 2015)

Moin.

Ich suche in Hannover einen Laden mit ner anständigen Auswahl an Bikebrillen, die auf die individuelle Sehstärke angepasst werfen können. Hat einer von Euch einen Tipp für mich? Z.b nen Optiker der selber Rad fährt, oder ein bestimmtes Sportgeschäft?


----------



## Martin31008 (16. April 2015)

Ich bekam mal eine Empfehlung von einem Brillen Fachgeschäft Ecke Limmerstrasse Fössestrasse Küchengarten bin da aber nicht weiter drauf eingegangen weil es solche Brillen komplett für 70€ bei brille24.de gibt.


----------



## sundancer (17. April 2015)

Hab keinen direkten Tip, aber frag mal bei Optikern, die Adidas vertreiben. Adidas Sportbrillen können mit Glaesern von Shamir Optik in Sehstaerke verglast werden. Qualität ist top


----------



## Ock (18. April 2015)

Ich wollt morgen nochmal in Deister falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen. Will wieder mit der Bahn fahren.


----------



## Martin31008 (18. April 2015)

Dieses Wochenende ist Marathon, mit Verkaufszelt neben dem Rathaus. Ich bleib in der Eilenriede.

Wegen der Sportbrille incl. Sehstärke:


----------



## alli333i (3. Mai 2015)

Moin!

auch hier nochmal die Frage:  

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, wo man sich in/um Hannover und/oder Hildesheim so ein Mehrpersonenfahrrad ausleihen kann? (so für 4-8 Personen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (3. Mai 2015)

Naja am Maschsee fahren manchmal so Partyfahrräder rum, aber den Fahrer muss man dazubuchen, man selber darf nur treten und saufen


----------



## alli333i (4. Mai 2015)

ja, ne, ein Bierbike muss es dann auch nicht sein 

trotzdem danke


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Mai 2015)

Teambike oder so nennen die sich


----------



## Martin31008 (28. Juni 2015)

An der Position zwischen Ricklingen und Stadion steht das Team Bike ständig auf einem großen Parkplatz hinten in der Ecke. Da steht auch eine Internet Adresse drauf, Flyer liegen dabei und einen Telefonnummer ist auch dran.


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Juni 2015)

Wer oder was ist Team Bike ?


----------



## Martin31008 (29. Juni 2015)

Na so ein Fahrrad mit vier Rädern, wo 20 Leute im Kreis um einen Tisch sitzen und saufen. Und jeder muss treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (30. Juni 2015)

Danke, kannte ich nicht.

Gibts das auch in einer Downhill-Version ?


----------



## reflux (18. Juli 2015)

Verkaufe Rock Shox Monarch RT3 216X63 M/M

110€

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/624628-rock-shox-monarch-rt3-216-63-m-tune


----------



## jammerlappen (11. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es soll mal wieder kreiseln im Deister! Hier gehts zur Abstimmung, wann und wo gekreiselt werden könnte: http://doodle.com/poll/8r95efcg98gu7iqb

Der Deisterkreisel ist traditionell eine Tour durch den Deister mit ordentlich Trailanteil. Der Fokus liegt hier nicht darauf, sich "das Weisse aus den Augen zu fahren" und nicht darauf, den schnellsten Downhiller zu finden. Wir wollen gesellig radeln, pausieren, quatschen und wieder radeln, um neue Leute und neue Trails kennen zu lernen.
Um im Fluß zu bleiben und den Tourencharakter zu erhalten, können wir je nach Gruppengröße die Tour nach Gruppengröße und Leistung aufteilen, damit zumindest gemeinsam pausiert werden kann.

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## alli333i (29. Januar 2016)

Man möge mir das Cross-Posting verzeihen; Hannover und Hildesheim sind beide gleichermaßen erreichbar für mich.


Hallo alle beisammen! Hier war ja lange nichts mehr los....

Ich habe vor, mir aus Resten aus meinem Keller ein rudimentäres 28" Rad für die Stadt zu basteln.

Mir fehlen dazu  jedoch noch ein Rahmen, ein Hinterrad inkl Ritzel sowie ein Reifen. 

Da das Vorhaben als "0 € Projekt" geplant ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob wer von euch obige Teile über hat, die er/sie mit mir TAUSCHEN würde? Ich habe diverse Kleinteile rumliegen, da findet sich bestimmt irgendwas 

Oder aber, jemandem fällt eine andere Methode ein, an gratis Teile zu kommen, dann immer her damit! 

Würde mich über eure Unterstützung freuen 

Grüße!


----------



## dalefog (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo! Wer kann mir eine gute Adresse für Laufradbau in  Hannover nennen?


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Februar 2016)

Kannst mir ja mal ne pn zukommen lassen was du haben willst bzw dir vorstellst


----------



## reflux (18. Februar 2016)

dalefog schrieb:


> Hallo! Wer kann mir eine gute Adresse für Laufradbau in  Hannover nennen?


  Im Vergleich zu den hier im Forum vertretenen laufradbauern wirst du in Hannover in jedem Laden ein Vermögen zahlen und bekommst auch nur ein begrenztes Angebot an Naben, Felgen etc


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Februar 2016)

Was kost den der Aufbau bei nem reinen laufradbauer und vorallem was hat der auf Lager was ein Händler eventl nicht hat oder bestellen kann? Rein Interesse halber


----------



## dalefog (18. Februar 2016)

Ich baue gerade mein Jekyll 700 von 03 wieder auf und brauche ein Disc Hinterrad. Nichts besonderes. Habe an SLX Nabe wegen der Stahlachse und DT Super Comp gedacht. Felge noch keine Anhnung. Eher X-country aber mit >100kg rider.


----------



## reflux (18. Februar 2016)

So der Standard LRS mit Hope Naben, Flow Ex Felgen und Sapim cx-Ray liegt so zwischen 550-650€ / mit rundspeichenmix idR 50€ weniger.D- kriegt der LRS Bauer natürlich erstausstatter Preise bei Speichen etc, sonst lässt sich eine cx Ray ja kaum zahlen. Durchaus gibt es dazu ein großes Sortiment an Felgen/Naben,die ich dem Einzelhandel nicht zusprechen würde bzw da dann andere Konditionen herrschen - ryde,Spank,wtb, die ganze Carbon Sparte
Naben von teurer bis günstig (Bitex etc). 
Also Korrektur (vielleicht) auf Verfügbarkeit - dennoch durchaus andere Konditionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (18. Februar 2016)

Ach so nen laufradbauer der für z B. Für yt und sowas Zuhause einspeicht?  Naja CX ray sind teuer und ich bezweifel das man selbst bei so einem lrbauer für 550 CX ray mit hope und Flow ex bekommt :'D


----------



## reflux (18. Februar 2016)

Brauchst du nicht bezweifeln - ich sagte ja zwischen. Bei German lightness sind es 600€ mit cx ray/550 mit dlight/Laser) 
Bei pancho wheels war ich mit Bitex Naben, Dt Swiss Ex 471,cx Ray, xx1 Freilauf und Dt pro lock alunippel bei 480€/533€ mit Flow Ex


----------



## mpmarv (18. Februar 2016)

Frag mal bei mybiketime.de nach. Hab dort mein Komplettrad mit Wunsch-LRS her, der bisher 1A hält (hope, subrosa30, cx)


----------



## matzinski (18. Februar 2016)

dalefog schrieb:


> Ich baue gerade mein Jekyll 700 von 03 wieder auf und brauche ein Disc Hinterrad. Nichts besonderes. Habe an SLX Nabe wegen der Stahlachse und DT Super Comp gedacht. Felge noch keine Anhnung. Eher X-country aber mit >100kg rider.


Wenn du nix Besonderes willst, kannst du dir auch 'nen Hinterrad bei actionsports bestellen.


----------



## Mzungu (18. Februar 2016)

Ich würde ja was gebrauchtes aus dem bikemarkt nehmen.


----------



## dalefog (18. Februar 2016)

Hey, Danke für die vielen Tipps! Hätte ich gar nicht erwartet! 
Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren Kontakt mit einem Laufradbauer in Hannover und kann seine Adresse nicht mehr finden...


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Februar 2016)

Ansonsten einfach mal die einschlägigen Shops abklappern. Die meisten haben fertige laufräder liegen


----------



## reflux (29. Februar 2016)

Hab nen 650B LRS abzugeben. 
DT Swiss EX471 Felgen,Bitex Naben, schwarz, 15x100,142x12,XX1 Freilauf, auf alle gängigen Einbaumaße umrüstbar, Sapim CX Ray Speichen und ich würd noch einen 2,4er Hans Dampf und nen 2,4er Chunky Monkey drauflegen


----------



## jules86 (12. März 2016)

Moin Leute! Gibts hier in Hannover jemanden der/die mir morgen ggf ein Einpresswerkzeug für ein Pressfitinnenlager leihen kann? Würde morgen gerne ein PF41x30 einpressen aber mir fehlt das Werkzeug  Falls wer eins hat und hilfsbereit ist bitte ne PN. Ich hols mir gerne ab und brings zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (17. März 2016)

Mein Radon Slide 160 Rahmen steht zum Verkauf

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/750100-radon-slide-carbon-160-22-xl


----------



## Haukejunior (4. April 2016)

Mahlzeit,

ich suche Leute aus oder um Hannover wo ich mir vielleicht mal ein YT Capra oder ein Santa Cruz Nomad/Bronson/Hightower oder ein Canyon Strive/Spectral CF ansehen könnte und vielleicht auch mal Probesitzen könnte. Wäre cool wenn sich was ermöglichen lassen würde.

Gruß Danny


----------



## Stoepel (4. April 2016)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich suche Leute aus oder um Hannover wo ich mir vielleicht mal ein YT Capra oder ein Santa Cruz Nomad/Bronson/Hightower oder ein Canyon Strive/Spectral CF ansehen könnte und vielleicht auch mal Probesitzen könnte. Wäre cool wenn sich was ermöglichen lassen würde.
> 
> Gruß Danny




Ich kann nur ein Canyon Spectral AL EX9.0 zum Probesitzen anbieten


----------



## Haukejunior (5. April 2016)

Welches Baujahr hat das Spectral?


----------



## Stoepel (5. April 2016)

Baujahr 2014


----------



## Haukejunior (6. April 2016)

Hmm ok danke das erstmal nix für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silent_silver (8. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wohne seit Januar in Hannover (Ahlem) und wollte mal hören, ob hier noch Leute sind, die Lust auf Touren am Wochenende oder nach dem Feierabend haben.
Fahre aktuell Touren bis 100km. Ob in der Ebene über Straßen oder leichtes bis mittleres Gelände ist mir dabei gleich, meinem Fully auch 
Hausrunden bisher sind Benter Berg, Mittellandkanal, Steinhuder Meer oder Maschsee +Ricklinger Kiesteiche.
Am Samstag war ich auf der Marienburg.

Freue mich von euch zu lesen.
Beste Grüße


----------



## jammerlappen (8. August 2016)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wohne seit Januar in Hannover (Ahlem) und wollte mal hören, ob hier noch Leute sind, die Lust auf Touren am Wochenende oder nach dem Feierabend haben.
> Fahre aktuell Touren bis 100km. Ob in der Ebene über Straßen oder leichtes bis mittleres Gelände ist mir dabei gleich, meinem Fully auch
> ...


 
Hey,

markantes Rad! Hab dich damit heute morgen in der Nordstadt gesehen  Ich denke, dass du am Samstag eine gute Möglichkeit hast, Gleichgesinnte im realen Leben kenne zu lernen: http://deisterfreun.de/2016/08/passfest/


----------



## silent_silver (8. August 2016)

Hahaha, das höre ich öfter - Danke 
Gibts hier ambitionierte Radler, die mit dem Drahtesel zum Fest fahren würden? Quasi als Mini-Sternfahrt?


----------



## jochjuma (8. August 2016)

markant muss ich mir merken. Sehr schön!


----------



## Monolithic (17. August 2016)

Moin,

hat jemand 'nen Tipp, wo in Hannover günstig Schweißarbeiten angeboten werden? Geht um 'nen Stahlrahmen mit kleinem Riss an unauffälliger Stelle - ich erwarte keine Meisterwerke, nur 'ne robuste Ausführung.


----------



## matzinski (17. August 2016)

www.rotorbikes.com

Die sitzen allerdings in Leipzig. Ist aber völlig unkompliziert und günstig.


----------



## demlak (18. August 2016)

schau mal hier vorbei: http://repaircafe-hannover.de/


----------



## tryh (18. August 2016)

Auf'm Faustgelände hinter dem recht markanten Tor beim Gretchen ist dieser Lastenradfredie. Soll n ganz feiner Kerl sein.


----------



## demlak (18. August 2016)

achja.. auf dem PLATZprojekt gibts auch noch rad-schweißer


----------



## Unplugged (22. August 2016)

Sonntag geht unser Deisterkreisel in die zweite Runde!
Dieses Mal werden wir im ersten Teil der Tour voraussichtlich gleich von Anfang an in zwei Gruppen starten, diejenigen unter Euch, die es also lieber etwas gemütlicher angehen und die Trails noch nicht so gut kennen, fahren die entspannte Runde mit Rudi und kommen dann zeitgleich mit der zweiten Gruppe am Annaturm an.
Die zweite Gruppe fährt mit mir die anspruchsvollere Enduro- Tour mit höherem Trailanteil und mehr uphills. Nach der gemeinsamen Einkehr am Annaturm geht's auf den Ladies Only, wo wir auf Wunsch auch ein paar Sektionen mit Euch üben. Wer dann noch Lust hat, kommt zum Abschluss noch mit zum Ü30 oder rollt vom Ladies' glücklich und zufrieden zum Parkplatz zurück. Bis bald im Wald!

https://www.facebook.com/events/1219586084720559/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faradfara (23. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin neu hier und in Hannover.
Such Leute die mir mal die Umgebung zeigen und mich auf gerne auch anspruchsvolle Touren im Deister, Harz oder sonstwohin mitnehmen.
Fahre eigentlich alles von tretlastigen Trailtouren bis Bikepark.
Kenne mich in der unmittelbaren Gegend um Hannover leider bisher überhaupt nicht aus, im Harz kenne ich die einschlägigen Trails und Parks.

Wohne in der Nordstadt und habe leider kein Auto.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meiner erbarmt! ;-)

Feierabend runden oder am Wochenende, alles willkommen!


----------



## silent_silver (24. August 2016)

Moin und willkommen! Wenn du auch gerne mal Strecke fährst also mix aus Teer und lockerem Boden können wir gerne mal ne Runde am Abend drehen. Viel Höhenmeter innerhalb oder leicht außerhalb von Hannover gibts aber nicht 
Ansonsten werde ich mich am Sonntag höchstwahrscheinlich anschließen.


----------



## silent_silver (26. August 2016)

Heute abend ist critical mass - wie immer geht's um 18:30Uhr am Klagesmarkt los. 
Ist jemand dabei?  Lecker Bier und entspannt quatschen


----------



## jammerlappen (26. August 2016)

Wird bestimmt ein Knaller heute, ich muss aber leider nach Südtirol. Viel Spass euch aber!


----------



## Monolithic (26. August 2016)

@demlak @tryh 

Danke, Faust und PlatzProjekt sind bei mir umme Ecke, da werd ich das Geröhr bei nächster Gelegenheit mal hintragen.


----------



## OnTheFly (1. September 2016)

Moin, 

Wer kann einen guten Laufradbauer in Hannover bzw. Umland empfehlen? 

Danke und Gruss,
OTF


----------



## reflux (1. September 2016)

Mein Nicolai Argon AM Pinion in Größe L steht zum Verkauf

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/827381-nicolai-argon-am-pinion-gates-grosse-l-27-5


----------



## bummel42 (2. September 2016)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wer kann einen guten Laufradbauer in Hannover bzw. Umland empfehlen?
> 
> ...


Jens. Der arbeitet in dem Radladen in der Königsworther Straße. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reflux (2. September 2016)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wer kann einen guten Laufradbauer in Hannover bzw. Umland empfehlen?
> 
> ...


Movement in der Fröbelstraße bauen dir auch alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tryh (2. September 2016)

+1 für Sven von Rundlauf.


----------



## OnTheFly (8. September 2016)

tryh schrieb:


> +1 für Sven von Rundlauf.


Danke, der Laden scheint absolut authentisch und sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## faradfara (11. September 2016)

Jemand aus dem Raum Hannover am kommenden Wochenende 17/18 Lust auf eine Runde Harz?

Wollte am samstag morgen evtl. nach Schierke, dort eine Enduro Tagestour fahren, (Kleine Renne, große Renne, Eckerloch, Höllen- und Pfarrstieg etc. ) in der dortigen Jugendherberge übernachten und am Sonntag in einen de Bikeparks im Harz, wahrscheinlich Schulenberg. Kenne mich dort aus, und suche noch Interessenten die mitkommen würden. Idealerweise Leute aus Hannover die ein Auto zur Verfügung haben ;-)


----------



## Unplugged (12. September 2016)

Wir waren am Samstag im Harz, diesen Sonntag ist Rennen auf dem Ü30, da wird's wohl schwierig, ne Begleitung zu finden...


----------



## dkc-live (12. September 2016)

Ich wäre gerne dabei. Aber ich glaube nicht das mein neues Hinterrad bis Samstag ankommt 

Die Wege kenne ich auch alle! Schade drum!


----------



## faradfara (15. September 2016)

Harz ist wohl zwecks Interesse gestorben: Passiert denn neben dem Rennen sonstwas dieses Wochenende bei dem ich mich anschließen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faradfara (3. Oktober 2016)

Nächster Versuch: Jemand aus dem Raum Hannover am kommenden Wochenende 08/09Lust auf eine Runde Harz?

Wollte am samstag morgen evtl. nach Schierke, dort eine Enduro Tagestour fahren, (Kleine Renne, große Renne, Eckerloch, Höllen- und Pfarrstieg etc. ) in der dortigen Jugendherberge übernachten und am Sonntag in einen der Bikeparks im Harz, wahrscheinlich Schulenberg. Kenne mich dort aus, und suche noch Interessenten die mitkommen würden. Idealerweise Leute aus Hannover die ein Auto zur Verfügung haben ;-)

Ansonsten wäre ich auch für ne Tagestour im Harz oder halt notfalls im Deister zu haben!


----------



## hansano (14. November 2016)

Hallo, habe bei meinem ATB die Schutzbleche abgebaut und nun ist es ein Gravelcrosser . Wie dem auch sei. Suche für Tagestour  Mitradelgelegenheit. So quasi Mix aus Schotterpiste und gestampften Waldboden. Ich war schon drauf und dran am Kanal einige Kilometer zu machen, hatte sich blos nicht ergeben. Abfahrt irgendwo in Hannover, so 60 - 100 km wären kein Problem.


----------



## demlak (15. November 2016)

hey...
ich würd diese woche wohl auch nochmal das wetter mitnehmen wollen.. bin aber konditionstechnisch eher eine niete.. 50km mit 3 pausen sind wohl drin.. brauchen aber seine zeit... wäre also eher was gemütliches...

und wenns noch im deister bergab gehen soll, dann ist das bei mir der start.. und nicht das ziel =)


----------



## reflux (15. November 2016)

Wie sieht es denn Samstag Sonntag mit einer Fahrt in den Deister aus ? Mit dem Rad über Benther Gerdener und natürlich wieder zurück - kein Marathon


----------



## demlak (15. November 2016)

samstags bin ich immer arbeiten.. Sonntag könnte klappen.. 
würde ich dann vom Wetter abhängig machen.. 
komoot sagt, ca. 30km eine strecke von mir über Benther- und Gerdener-Berg hin zum Parkplatz Nienstedter-Pass... das sollte irgendwie klappen.. 
aber kein Plan wie fitt ich dann noch für Trails bin.. 

Ich warne aber vor.. ich bin echt kein Tourenfahrer.. ich will mir da aber langsam mal Kondition an-trainieren.. das wird mit mir auf jeden Fall eine gemütliche fahrt.. vor Allem bergauf werde ich mächtig schnaufen..

wenn alles zusammenklappt, packe ich mich und mein Bike in den Zug und halte dich nicht weiter auf =)


----------



## damianfromhell (15. November 2016)

Hm da würde ich mich anschließen aber eben Enduro mit schweren Reifen. Also kein Rennen mit zu gewinnen [emoji15]


----------



## demlak (15. November 2016)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Enduro mit schweren Reifen. Also kein Rennen mit zu gewinnen [emoji15]


hier auch...
reign 2 ltd


----------



## reflux (15. November 2016)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Hm da würde ich mich anschließen aber eben Enduro mit schweren Reifen. Also kein Rennen mit zu gewinnen [emoji15]



Ich hab auch nach hinten hin keine Termine. Uhrzeit ? 09?10?11?


----------



## damianfromhell (15. November 2016)

Habe gerade meine Gabel eingeschickt also erstmal abwarten


----------



## demlak (15. November 2016)

uhrzeit würde ich am abend zuvor  vom wetterbericht abhängig machen...

tendiere aber eher zu mittags als morgens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (15. November 2016)

Ich wäre gerne um 4 zuhause - wegen Kälte und dunkel


----------



## demlak (15. November 2016)

ein gutes argument


----------



## silent_silver (16. November 2016)

Moin zusammen,

wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr bei der Frühschicht mal vorbeischauen. Ist aber, wie der Name schon sagt, nichts für Langschläfer.
08:30 Benther Berg oben am Fundament.
Von dort aus geht es über Gehrden in den Deister und dann je nach Lust und Laune 2-3 Trails.
In der Regel ist man bis 13-14Uhr zurück.
Streckenlänge der vergangenen Ausritte war 60-80km und 1000HM.

Betse Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## reflux (16. November 2016)

Das ist wirklich früh  eine Sonntagsrunde trifft sich am Sonntag auf jeden Fall um 1000 auf dem lindener berg


----------



## demlak (16. November 2016)

10 uhr lindener berg klingt doch gut.. was/wo fahren die so? und auch gemütlich oder auf Geschwindigkeit?
wie gesagt.. fahre halt ein enduro und bin nicht soooo fitt


----------



## reflux (16. November 2016)

Gemütlich in den Deister und zurück - ich hab ein propain Tyee mit 30er KB - selbst wenn ich wollte könnte ich damit nicht schnell fahren


----------



## damianfromhell (16. November 2016)

Haha okay da wäre sogar ich dabei. Gleiche Kb Größe


----------



## demlak (16. November 2016)

dann dort anschließen?


----------



## damianfromhell (16. November 2016)

Wenn meine Gabel bis dahin da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (17. November 2016)

Also der Sonntagsausflug ist quasi von "mir". Das ist kein fixer Termin, der jeden Sonntag stattfindet . Ich würd auch zusätzlich Samstag fahren ... ?!


----------



## demlak (18. November 2016)

hmpf.. bei mir schleicht sich grad eine rrkältung ein.. kann noch nix für sonntag zusagen...


----------



## reflux (18. November 2016)

morgen jemand lust auf deister ohne umwege oder nur benther/gerdener ?!


----------



## damianfromhell (18. November 2016)

schön wäre es aber gabel kommt wohl erst nächste woche


----------



## silent_silver (18. November 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> morgen jemand lust auf deister ohne umwege oder nur benther/gerdener ?!


Ja hätte Lust. Wann und wo? Komme aus Ahlem...
Wäre eher für eine kleine Runde, da ich Sonntag früh wieder unterwegs bin


----------



## reflux (19. November 2016)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> schön wäre es aber gabel kommt wohl erst nächste woche



Hast du etwa nur Ein Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (19. November 2016)

Ein Rad womit ich Touren kann [emoji23]


----------



## reflux (19. November 2016)

spo


silent_silver schrieb:


> Ja hätte Lust. Wann und wo? Komme aus Ahlem...
> Wäre eher für eine kleine Runde, da ich Sonntag früh wieder unterwegs bin




spontan 14uhr fröbelstraße 10
auf der straße treffen


----------



## reflux (19. November 2016)

Also, morgen 1000 lindeber Berg


----------



## demlak (19. November 2016)

bin dabei


----------



## demlak (19. November 2016)

unwetterwarnung.. windstärke zwischen 4 und 6 angekündigt.. und böen bis windstärke 9.. da bin ich ja mal gespannt =)

ich pack mal die billige asia-actioncam mit ein =)


----------



## demlak (20. November 2016)

treffen vor dem jazzclub?


----------



## reflux (22. November 2016)

Samstag irgendwas zwischen 10 und 11 so als groben Richtwert ?


----------



## reflux (23. November 2016)

1130 auf dem lindener Berg 1x hin zum Deister und zurück


----------



## reflux (30. November 2016)

Vorschläge für Samstag/Sonntag ?


----------



## DTtssng (13. Dezember 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen. Ich komme aus Haste bei Wunstorf und fahre ganz gerne mit dem Fatbike gemütliche Touren im Wald oder mal um Steinhuder Meer oder auch mal an den Rand des Deisters  via Nenndorf. Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit das Fahrrad ins Auto zu werfen und damit nach Hannover zu fahren. Bin konditionell ein Anfänger. Gibt es noch diese spontanen Zusammenkünfte? Viele Grüße Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vicangp (31. Januar 2017)

Hi,
kennt jemand in Hannover spezialisierte Laufradbauer oder gute und freundliche Händler, die häufig Mtb-Laufräder zentrieren?


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Januar 2017)

ich mache mal keine werbung aber doof gefragt was hast den vor das du da nicht zu jedem radladen gehen kannst?


----------



## vicangp (31. Januar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> ich mache mal keine werbung aber doof gefragt was hast den vor das du da nicht zu jedem radladen gehen kannst?



Enttäuschung über die Fähigkeiten/Fertigkeiten von einigen Händlern. Will einfach nur mein HR nachzentrieren lassen (hat nen Seitenschlag und eine Speiche hatte sich gelockert), habs bei nem Laufradbauer über Internet geordert und könnte es sicher einschicken zum Zentrieren, aber kostet immer Zeit und Demontage von Teilen zum Verpacken etc. Will


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Januar 2017)

ah okay. naja gibt ja nicht viele mtb läden in hannover. Nächstes mal im Laden bauen lassen der das anständig macht das spart nerven und zeit


----------



## tryh (31. Januar 2017)

Sven vom Rundlauf (Königsworther Str. 20) ist 'n super netter Typ. 'N Kollege lässt da seine LR auch immer nachzentrieren. Scheint das somit wohl auch zu können.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Januar 2017)

ATB - Marienstraße
Biketime - Alter Flughafen
Movement - Fröbelstraße


----------



## vicangp (31. Januar 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ATB - Marienstraße
> Biketime - Alter Flughafen
> Movement - Fröbelstraße



Vielen Dank, Präferenzen?


----------



## EVHD (31. Januar 2017)

Mit den drei kannst du nix falsch machen. 
Und auf keinen Fall zu Keha-Sport am Steintor


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Januar 2017)

Hier noch eine Einladung an alle Mitglieder, noch-nicht-Mitglieder und nicht-Mitglieder.
Wir, der deisterfreun.de e.V., stehen am Sonntag 05.02.2017 auf der ChiB (Children in Basche)
http://www.kjb-barsinghausen.de/portal/seiten/chib-children-in-basche-903000353-20002.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humhum (31. Januar 2017)

warum nicht zu Keha?


----------



## EVHD (31. Januar 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/keha-sport-hannover.51546/page-5


----------



## jochjuma (31. Januar 2017)

Bei ATB habe ich letzte Woche ne neue Speiche montieren lassen und das hat gut und schnell geklappt. Ist ja auch kein Hexenwerk für einen Bikehändler,  aber manche meinen auch in der Nebensaison für sowas ein paar Tage brauchen zu müssen.


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Januar 2017)

wie schauts mit der nabe aus bisher @jochjuma ?


----------



## jochjuma (31. Januar 2017)

Läuft. Spiel ist weg


----------



## reflux (31. Januar 2017)

vicangp schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Präferenzen?



Ich würd Movement sagen, der Laden ist neu und gut und es wäre wünschenswert, wenn er sich etabliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (31. Januar 2017)

Hat er schon bzw läuft bei ihm


----------



## humhum (1. Februar 2017)

EVHD schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/keha-sport-hannover.51546/page-5


Licht und Schatten gibt es wohl überall. Die meisten Leute lästern dort über das Personal oder den Chef. Ich kenne niemanden aus dem Laden, aber wie das mit Sym- und Antipathie läuft, weiß jeder.
Und jemand der, ohne zu fragen, einen teuren Carbonrahmen von der Wand nimmt, einen Spruch vom Verkäufer bekommt und dadurch schlecht drauf kommt, hat evtl. ganz andere Probleme.

Etwas Gegenständliches:
Ich war drei Mal von der Werkstattleistung des Ladens an der Marienstraße enttäuscht und meide ihn daher seit ein paar Jahren.
 -Ein Laufradsatz zu 300€ kam mit einer anderen Speichenanzahl, als beauftragt. Mir fiel es erst zu Hause bei der Montage auf. Reklamation beim freundlichen und einsichtigen Chef lief problemlos, allerdings war ich sauer, daß das der Qualitätssicherung nicht aufgefallen ist und mir "untergejubelt" wurde.
 -Ein verunfalltes Fahrrad wurde zur Reparatur gebracht. Das vordere Laufrad (schwarze Nabe, schwarze Felge, schwarze Speichen) bekam eine neue, schwarze Felge und wurde neu eingespeicht - mit silbernen Speichen. Hier griff die Qualitätssicherung leider nicht wie von mir erwartet, so daß es derart übergeben wurde. Reklamation direkt im Laden lief beim freundlichen Chef abermals problemlos.
 -beim Kauf von zwei Trekkingrädern zu je 750€ nach Vorbild eines im Laden ausgestellten Beispielrades (noname Rahmen), kam eines der Räder mit anderer Vorbau- und Sattelstützenmarke, als verabredet bzw. im Laden dargestellt. Dazu wurde eine "zu kleine" Sattelstütze mit Reduzierhülse verbaut. Ich habe nichts reklamiert, was ich heute jedoch machen würde. Aus meiner Laiensicht ist sowas Murks und hat mich im Nachhinein ordentlich geärgert.

Ich war zuletzt zwei Mal im Radhaus Schauerte an der Hildesheimer zum Tretlagergehäuse planfräsen und -gewinde nachschneiden (an vier Rahmen), und war mit Arbeit und Preis mehr als einverstanden, so daß ich den Laden auf jeden Fall empfehlen würde.
Allerdings arbeiten die mit Termin. Ob sie sowas wie "eine Speiche neu einsetzten und nachzentrieren" durchführen und, wenn ja, spontan zwischenschieben, weiß ich nicht - man müsste mal anrufen. Die Werkstatt wirkte auf mich, als würden die so gut wie alles machen. Das ist aber kein ausgewiesener Funsport- oder MTB-Laden


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2017)

humhum schrieb:


> Licht und Schatten gibt es wohl überall. Die meisten Leute lästern dort über das Personal oder den Chef. Ich kenne niemanden aus dem Laden, aber wie das mit Sym- und Antipathie läuft, weiß jeder.
> Und jemand der, ohne zu fragen, einen teuren Carbonrahmen von der Wand nimmt, einen Spruch vom Verkäufer bekommt und dadurch schlecht drauf kommt, hat evtl. ganz andere Probleme.
> 
> Etwas Gegenständliches:
> ...





mal doof gefragt wie lange ist das her? also bezogen auf marienstraße


----------



## humhum (1. Februar 2017)

zwischen Anfang 2008 und Ende 2012


----------



## EVHD (1. Februar 2017)

@humhum 
Bei den drei Läden die oben empfohlen wurden, kann ich dir aber zu 100% sagen das alle im Deister unterwegs sind und daher wissen wie der Hase läuft. Wollte mal bei Keha mir ein Laufradsatz bauen lassen für mein Enduro. 
Erstmal müsste ich mir anhören was für eine sinnlose Idee es sei, da die Systemlaufräder sehr viel besser und billiger sein sollen.
Darauf hin fragten die mich was für ein Rad ich fahre (erstes war ein Radon, nun ist es ein Mondraker Dune) woraufhin ich gesteinigt würde, da ja nix über ein Cannondale oder Scott geht


----------



## tobby88 (1. Februar 2017)

Die Fahrradwerkstatt in Ahlem bietet auch Laufradbau an. Das Ding sieht zwar ziemlich schäbig aus, der Chef hat's aber drauf. Außerdem unterstützt man noch einen guten Zweck und als Student braucht man nicht einmal Arbeitslohn zu zahlen (schon über die Studiengebühren abgegolten). Premium würde ich da nicht erwarten und Premium-Räder würde ich da vielleicht auch nur mit Vorsicht abgeben. Aber sonst bekommt man da schon vernünftige Arbeit. An meiner alten Stadtschlampe haben sie mir auch mal das Hinterrad komplett neu eingespeicht. Hat mich glaube ich 17,50€ für Material gekostet, Arbeitslohn war gratis, da Student. Das Ding ist auch heute noch - Jahre später - ohne Schlag, ohne Speichenbruch und läuft.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2017)

humhum schrieb:


> zwischen Anfang 2008 und Ende 2012



ah den weiß ich woran des lag.... die Person die in der Zeit ein paar Probleme verursacht hat ist nicht mehr bei ATB angestellt..... aber ist auch wumpe es ist schade das du solche Probleme mit hattest und ich kann es verstehen das man da unzufrieden ist.


----------



## reflux (1. Februar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> ah den weiß ich woran des lag.... die Person die in der Zeit ein paar Probleme verursacht hat ist nicht mehr bei ATB angestellt..... aber ist auch wumpe es ist schade das du solche Probleme mit hattest und ich kann es verstehen das man da unzufrieden ist.



Vlt wäre es fair, wenn du dich in deiner Signatur als atb angestellter vorstellst. Du machst hier ja schon durchgehend schleichwerbung - no offense


----------



## jochjuma (1. Februar 2017)

Ja, kann er machen, klare Kante ist immer gut. Aber er macht das durchaus sympathisch und möchte vielleicht seinen Status als Bikeshopmitarbeiter nicht in den Vordergrund stellen. In erster Linie ist er ja Biker. Und wenn er als Angestellter "seinen" Laden hier im Forum vertritt und sich um die Außendarstellung des Arbeitgebers kümmert, hat das eine sehr positive Ausstrahlung auf seine Person und das Team im Laden.


----------



## reflux (1. Februar 2017)

jochjuma schrieb:


> Ja, kann er machen, klare Kante ist immer gut. Aber er macht das durchaus sympathisch und möchte vielleicht seinen Status als Bikeshopmitarbeiter nicht in den Vordergrund stellen. In erster Linie ist er ja Biker. Und wenn er als Angestellter "seinen" Laden hier im Forum vertritt und sich um die Außendarstellung des Arbeitgebers kümmert, hat das eine sehr positive Ausstrahlung auf seine Person und das Team im Laden.



Aber wenn er ihn vertritt, wie du sagst, dann ist das der Transparenz wegen  auch zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humhum (1. Februar 2017)

wenn Exmitarbeitern, ohne Details zu wissen, im Nachhinein die Verantwortung für Ungereimtheiten in die Schuhe geschoben wird, wirkt das auf mich eher befremdlich. Dem Laden wird ein Bärendienst erwiesen.

Aber egal - für mich ist das Thema durch.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2017)

Letztendlich soll das auch keine Entschuldigung sein damit das klar ist. Und klar ich arbeite dort aber ich möchte ungern Werbung machen aber ändert nix dran das mich interessiert wieso Menschen schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem laden gemacht haben wo ich ja erst 2 Jahre arbeite  war selbst davor Kunde


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2017)

Hätte ja auch dem fragenden einfach ne pn schreiben können mit einem Angebot aber wie gesagt ich trete hier privat auf und nicht als firmenvertretung oder sowas


----------



## demlak (1. Februar 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> Vlt wäre es fair, wenn du dich in deiner Signatur als atb angestellter vorstellst. Du machst hier ja schon durchgehend schleichwerbung - no offense


@reflux wo ist der Werbeanteil?


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2017)

Lass ihn gerne. Wenn ich seiner Meinung nach Schleichwerbung mache würde ich das gerne vermeiden. Lern gern dazu


----------



## demlak (1. Februar 2017)

na.. dafür müsstest du ja auch den Hinweis bekommen, wo/was der Schleichwerbeanteil ist.. um zu wissen was du zu vermeiden hast =)


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2017)

Stimmt aber erstmal abwarten.


----------



## reflux (1. Februar 2017)

Ich finde hier waren schon mehrere Posts, die indirekt immer mal wieder auf ATB verwiesen haben. Das stört mich auch nicht. Das hab ich gesagt. Ich glaub auf der letzten Seite ging es erst wieder um irgendwelche LRS Geschichten. Wenn es nicht gemacht wird stört mich das auch nicht weiter.

Vlt bilde ich es mir auch nur ein weil ich es weiß


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2017)

Mag sein. Wenn dem so sein sollte das ich das offensiv betreib lass ich mir das auch gerne sagen. Werde drauf achten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (1. Februar 2017)

da ich auch weiß, dass du da arbeitest, habe ich das eigentlich bisher sogar als auffällig empfunden, dass du vermieden hast werbung zu machen.. daher hat mit der beitrag von reflux überrascht..


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Februar 2017)

Ich geb mir ja auch Mühe


----------



## FirstGeneration (2. Februar 2017)

da ich auch schon seit Jahren Rennrad und MTB fahre und mich hier, wie auch in Berlin, in den Bikeläden sehr wohl fühle auch mal von mir ein ganz kleines Statement dazu:

-zu KEHA gehe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, da mich dort alle (!) damit genervt haben, daß man unbedingt -wenn schon- Cannondale oder mind. Scott fahren müsste, alles andere sei lange nicht so gut .....und als der Chef mir dann auch noch mit einem Katalog (!!!) kam, war ich innerlich schon wieder beim "Abschied" // den 2.Versuch  hätte ich mir auch schenken können, da ich davon ausging, daß mir KEHA ein LR-Satz bauen kann...., als mich der VK dann "unbedingt zu einem Systemlaufrad der Franzosen" überreden wollte und mir dann auch noch etwas pampig kam, als ich ihm sagte, die könne er gern behalten, hat sich das Thema KEHA für mich endgültig erledigt.
---aber da ich ja grds. ganz umgänglich bin / das ist meine ganz private Meinung /soll jeder selbst schauen ...

-ATB und Biketime kann ich auch empfehlen, ich selbst bin die letzten zwei Jahre ausschließlich bei biketime da man dort super parken kann (für mich ein schlagendes Argument) und die dort mit BMC, Trek und RockyM drei tolle Marken haben, die auch sehr stark (Trek, BMC) den Rennradbereich abdecken (für mich auch sehr wichtig) .... (und @reflux - ich bin weder VK da noch kriege ich Vermittlungsprovision ....  , nur zufriedener Kunde)


----------



## Martin31008 (4. Februar 2017)

Mir gefällt ja der Stevens Laden am Welfenplatz die Straße hoch sehr gut. Der eine Verkäufer, ein Engländer mit einem Lustigen Akzent hat echt Ahnung ich fühl mich da wohl. Ich mag auch das dicke Junge Mädchen mit den Kurzen Haaren bei Karstadt Sport und den kleinen dicken jungen von Stadler, obwohl da gibt's auch einen Älternen der hatte Krücken letzen Sommer, der weiß auch Bescheid. Na gut ich fahr viel Classic und Trekking und son Zeug, für die Downhill Fraktion gibt's sicher andere Spezialisten.


----------



## tryh (5. Februar 2017)

wat 'ne Umschreibung...hehe.


----------



## reflux (5. März 2017)

Heute Abfahrt um 11Uhr auf dem Lindener Berg - Deister und zurück. Spontan, aber vlt ist ja jemand dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (11. März 2017)

Morgen Abfahrt um 12uhr beim Movement Bikeshop - 1x Deister


----------



## demlak (11. März 2017)

leider leider leider prüfungsleistungen.. =(


----------



## vicangp (14. März 2017)

An all die Leute, die auch vor der Entscheidung stehen zu welchem Händler in Hannover man gehen soll:

Ich war jetzt bei Movement Bike in der Fröbelstraße und bin rundum zufrieden. Kompetent, freundlich und immer für einen Schnack zu haben.
Absolute Empfehlung


----------



## damianfromhell (14. März 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> Morgen Abfahrt um 12uhr beim Movement Bikeshop - 1x Deister


Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit schnellen Rädern?


----------



## reflux (14. März 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit schnellen Rädern?



Propain Tyee mit Lyrik und 30er KB 
Schnell ist relativ. 1x hin/hoch/zurück dauert so zwischen 3 und 3,5h


----------



## damianfromhell (14. März 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> Propain Tyee mit Lyrik und 30er KB
> Schnell ist relativ. 1x hin/hoch/zurück dauert so zwischen 3 und 3,5h



okay das ist nicht so schnell


----------



## reflux (14. März 2017)

Dann gibt es ab jetzt ja keine Ausreden mehr und auch keine konditionsunterschiede


----------



## damianfromhell (14. März 2017)

das mit der kondition ist dann schon thema


----------



## reflux (14. März 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> das mit der kondition ist dann schon thema


aber dann sagen, dass es nicht schnell ist


----------



## Fischi23 (15. März 2017)

Kommt hier zufällig wer aus dem Bereich Wunstorf, Neustadt, Poggenhagen? Bin neu und wollte gucken ob es vielleicht jemanden gibt der mir einiges zeigen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (15. März 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> aber dann sagen, dass es nicht schnell ist


Na weil meins auch net schnell ist ja nach Reifenwahl [emoji23]


----------



## tobby88 (16. März 2017)

Kann ich da auch mit Reifen in 30er Breite hin/hoch- und runter kommen?


----------



## reflux (16. März 2017)

Wenn du schon fragst wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Haukejunior (16. März 2017)

Fährt hier jemand aufm benther Berg?


----------



## Unplugged (16. März 2017)

Jo. Benthe, Gehrden, Deister... in Benthe müsste demnächst mal wieder etwas 'aufgeräumt' werden.


----------



## Alex0412 (16. März 2017)

Benther Berg ist mein Hausberg


----------



## Haukejunior (16. März 2017)

Ja das habe ich heute auch gesehen. Gibts da nur die 2 Abfahrten? Potential wäre ja da.


----------



## Alex0412 (16. März 2017)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich heute auch gesehen. Gibts da nur die 2 Abfahrten? Potential wäre ja da.



Gibt noch die Südabfahrt in zwei Varianten und ne gute Handvoll kleinere verteilt aufm Kamm.


----------



## daiko (17. März 2017)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> Benther Berg ist mein Hausberg


Wann fährst du immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0412 (19. März 2017)

daiko schrieb:


> Wann fährst du immer?



So wie Zeit ist

Versuche unter der Woche 1-2 Male rauszukommen und am Wochenende mind. eine längere Fahrt, wenn die Termine es zulassen. Unter der Woche so ab 1700/1730.


----------



## demlak (19. März 2017)

könnte für den einen oder anderen hier interessant sein.. Demnächst ist wieder Flohmarkt bei SFU..

siehe: https://www.sfu.de/termine/2016-06/flohmarkt


----------



## Rubik (19. März 2017)

Benther Berg? Fast vor meiner Haustür.  Mein zweites Zuhause, wenn man da fast täglich ist.


----------



## reflux (20. März 2017)

Samstag 12uhr Richtung Deister - treffen bei Movement


----------



## tobby88 (20. März 2017)

Wie genau fahrt ihr immer? Würde mir die Route gerne mal in Ruhe allein anschauen (insbesondere wegen meiner kaputten Knie momentan), bevor ich mich traue, mit euch mitzufahren.
Abgesehen davon habe ich eh am Wochenende selten Zeit, so dass ich die Route eher in der Woche fahren würde.

Gibts es eine etwas konkretere Routenbeschreibung? Oder sogar einen GPS-Track? Oder gehts bei euch jedes Mal woanders lang?


----------



## Rubik (20. März 2017)

Aus welcher Gegend in Hannover kommst Du? Würde deine Frage einfacher bzw konkreter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobby88 (20. März 2017)

Nordstadt/Mitte, nahe Klagesmarkt. Von da nach Linden wäre ja aber kein Ding.


----------



## Rubik (20. März 2017)

Am einfachste ist es ohne GPS Track, also die Landschaft und Ortschaft so erkunden. Wenn Du dann beim Benther Berg bist, gibt es hier viele schnelle Trails am Außenrand und im Wald natürlich hier und da einige kleine Herausforderungen.
Von da aus könntest Du Richtung den Süden fahren (also nach Gehrden), zum Gehrdener Berg.
Beides optimal für 40-50 km Trails in wenigen Stunden.
Zu Deister kann ich nichts sagen, da ich dort die bekannten Trails nicht gefahren bin und es vermutlich auch nicht machen werde.  Nicht mit dem Hardtail und ohne Fullface-Helm - bin eher der Tourenfahrer.


----------



## daiko (20. März 2017)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> So wie Zeit ist
> 
> Versuche unter der Woche 1-2 Male rauszukommen und am Wochenende mind. eine längere Fahrt, wenn die Termine es zulassen. Unter der Woche so ab 1700/1730.


Unter der Woche würde ich evtl. mal drauf zurück kommen. Aktuell mache ich noch Elternzeit aber wenn die durch ist geht es wieder ans Arbeiten, aber auch ans Biken und das wäre dann auch unter der Woche ab ~17h und wohl erstmal wegen Sonne nur bis BB / GB


----------



## damianfromhell (20. März 2017)

Rubik schrieb:


> Am einfachste ist es ohne GPS Track, also die Landschaft und Ortschaft so erkunden. Wenn Du dann beim Benther Berg bist, gibt es hier viele schnelle Trails am Außenrand und im Wald natürlich hier und da einige kleine Herausforderungen.
> Von da aus könntest Du Richtung den Süden fahren (also nach Gehrden), zum Gehrdener Berg.
> Beides optimal für 40-50 km Trails in wenigen Stunden.
> Zu Deister kann ich nichts sagen, da ich dort die bekannten Trails nicht gefahren bin und es vermutlich auch nicht machen werde.  Nicht mit dem Hardtail und ohne Fullface-Helm - bin eher der Tourenfahrer.


Sei mal net so. Der deister hat schöne trails die auch gut zu händeln sind mit Flow und halbschale


----------



## Rubik (20. März 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Sei mal net so. Der deister hat schöne trails die auch gut zu händeln sind mit Flow und halbschale


Bin ganz offen. Das wären? 
Mit meinem Beitrag war gemeint; dass ich die ausgeschilderten Trails nicht gefahren bin, weil aus obigen Gründen.


----------



## kwark (20. März 2017)

Im Deister geht alles auch wunderbar mit nem Hardtail.


----------



## Rubik (20. März 2017)

Ich traue mich trotzdem ''noch'' nicht.


----------



## matzinski (20. März 2017)

kwark schrieb:


> Im Deister geht alles auch wunderbar mit nem Hardtail.


Gefällt mir.


----------



## Rubik (20. März 2017)

Gibt es so eine Art Karte, auf der all die Trails gekennzeichnet sind?


----------



## demlak (21. März 2017)

Am besten mit anderen fahren, die sich ein bisschen auskennen.. neben den 2(3) offiziellen Trails ist im Deister allerdings EINIGES zu finden.. es ist schwer an einem Trail vorbei zu fahren =)

Für nicht offizielle Trails wird auch weniger offiziell Werbung gemacht...
Die offiziellen findest du recht anschaulich unter www.deisterfreun.de in einer Karte markiert.

Schau auch mal hier vorbei: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-im-deister-teil-4.490221/

da finden sich immer freundliche Leute zum biken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (21. März 2017)

@demlak 
Besten Dank für die Info.


----------



## Unplugged (21. März 2017)

Wir eröffnen am 01.04. die Tourensaison und dann wollen wir regelmäßig Tourentermine ab Wennigsen oder Barsinghausen, von mir aus auch mal von Hannover aus anbieten. Wenn sich hier eine Gruppe von “weniger fortgeschrittenen“ Fahrern findet, würde ich mit Euch auch ne einsteigertaugliche Tour im Deister machen und Euch ein paar Trails zeigen.
Auf der Deisterfreunde-facebookseite könnt Ihr auch ohne Anmeldung alles nachlesen.


----------



## demlak (21. März 2017)

Unplugged, klingt gut!
Wenn Wetter und Zeit mitspielen, bin ich gerne bei Anfängertouren dabei


----------



## Rubik (21. März 2017)

Würde mich irgendwann dann anschließen wollen.


----------



## reflux (21. März 2017)

tobby88 schrieb:


> Wie genau fahrt ihr immer? Würde mir die Route gerne mal in Ruhe allein anschauen (insbesondere wegen meiner kaputten Knie momentan), bevor ich mich traue, mit euch mitzufahren.
> Abgesehen davon habe ich eh am Wochenende selten Zeit, so dass ich die Route eher in der Woche fahren würde.
> 
> Gibts es eine etwas konkretere Routenbeschreibung? Oder sogar einen GPS-Track? Oder gehts bei euch jedes Mal woanders lang?



Es gibt da nie so konkrete Vorstellungen von der Route. Hängt dann auch immer von den Personen an, die dann bei sind. GPS haben wir nicht.
Das hilft dir wahrscheinlich nicht so viel


----------



## LsM99 (24. März 2017)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Wir eröffnen am 01.04. die Tourensaison und dann wollen wir regelmäßig Tourentermine ab Wennigsen oder Barsinghausen, von mir aus auch mal von Hannover aus anbieten. Wenn sich hier eine Gruppe von “weniger fortgeschrittenen“ Fahrern findet, würde ich mit Euch auch ne einsteigertaugliche Tour im Deister machen und Euch ein paar Trails zeigen.
> Auf der Deisterfreunde-facebookseite könnt Ihr auch ohne Anmeldung alles nachlesen.



Ich würde mich ebenfalls anschließen wollen!


----------



## Conjo (24. März 2017)

Falls anfängerfreundlich,  mit Hardtail fahrbar und zeitlich passt wäre ich +2 auch dabei.


----------



## reflux (24. März 2017)

morgen 1200 vor Movement und dann -> Deister


----------



## Unplugged (25. März 2017)

LsM99 & Conjo Treffpunkt ist um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen. Grundsätzlich kann jeder mit, der schonmal auf einem Mountainbike gesessen hat und in der Lage ist, aus eigener Kraft hochzukurbeln, ohne anschließend reanimiert werden zu müssen. Was die Hardtailfrage angeht: ALLES, wirklich A-L-L-E-S im Deister kann man mit dem Hardtail befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (25. März 2017)

Eins wüsste ich, dass ich nicht mit dem Hardtail machen würde.


----------



## Unplugged (25. März 2017)




----------



## gloshabigur (26. März 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Eins wüsste ich, dass ich nicht mit dem Hardtail machen würde.


----------



## jammerlappen (26. März 2017)

Z. B. den Steinbruch- Drop im Westen. Und für den Panoramadouble und die BMX-Bahn müsste ich mich untenrum auch mal neu sortieren. Aber ich bin jetzt auch nicht sooo der harte Hartteilschwucker...


----------



## gloshabigur (26. März 2017)

Jupp, aber für die Späße dieser Art gibt's ja (meistens)  die Hühnerwege


----------



## Fischi23 (27. März 2017)

Hey, würde mich auch bei den Anfängern anschließen. Mit 2 anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (27. März 2017)

Gern, bis Samstag!


----------



## kwark (27. März 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Z. B. den Steinbruch- Drop im Westen. Und für den Panoramadouble und die BMX-Bahn müsste ich mich untenrum auch mal neu sortieren. Aber ich bin jetzt auch nicht sooo der harte Hartteilschwucker...



Alles fahren und alles springen ist aber schon ein Unterschied. Wobei es wohl auch Jungs gibt die mit dem Hardtail allesalles machen.


----------



## jammerlappen (27. März 2017)

Also einigen wir uns drauf, dass man sich mit dem Hardtail noch überall runterlügen kann


----------



## pgsd (27. März 2017)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

ich bin der Peter aus Dollbergen und würde gerne bei euch mitspielen, wenn ihr mich lasst 
Wäre am 01.04. gern dabei, wenn die Sonne nicht grad in Strömen scheint [emoji85] 

Grüße
Peter

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unplugged (27. März 2017)

Läuft.


----------



## pgsd (27. März 2017)

Yay 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## reflux (28. März 2017)

Wie sieht es Samstag/Sonntag mit einer Tour Hannover -> Deister -> Hannover aus


----------



## demlak (29. März 2017)

An Alle, die sich mal mit dem shapen auseinandersetzen wollen..
An Alle, die mal etwas zurückgeben wollen..
An Alle, die kostenloses Krafttraining haben wollen..
An Alle, die einfach Bock haben..

Die Jungs und Mädels vom Pumptrack "Dreamline" in der Eilenriede in Hannover werden in den Osterferien vom 10.4. bis 14.4. fleißig und brauchen auch Unterstützung bei der Saisonvorbereitung des Pumptracks und der Dirtline.. weitere Infos hier: https://de-de.facebook.com/pg/PumptrackEilenriede/posts/

Genauso wie die Deisterfreun.de im Deister lange und viel kämpfen mussten um den aktuellen Stand zu erreichen, geht es in der Eilenriede voran. Der Pumptrack ist nach vielen Jahren mehr oder weniger halb-legalen Strecken seit nunmehr fast zwei Jahren offiziell und in Kooperation mit der Stadt Hannover ein fester Bestandteil geworden.


----------



## reflux (30. März 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> Wie sieht es Samstag/Sonntag mit einer Tour Hannover -> Deister -> Hannover aus



Samstag treffen wir uns um 10 vor Movement. 
Voraussichtlich Rakete, Rumpelstilzchen und irgendwas auf der Annaturmseite und zurück


----------



## matzinski (30. März 2017)

Gefällt mir, auch wenn ich in den Osterferien leider arbeiten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischi23 (31. März 2017)

Nochmal zur Tour morgen. Fahren wir auch Trails hinunter oder gucken wir uns erst mal alles an? Einer der mit wollte hat nämlich eine Verletzung am Finger und kann zwar mitkommen aber halt nichts großartiges an Abfahrten machen und er wollte es vorher wissen, da er sonst nicht mit kommt.


----------



## Unplugged (31. März 2017)

Naja klar fahren wir Trails, sonst könnten wir ja auch ne Rennradtour machen 
Wir können uns natürlich einige Schlüsselstellen vorher ansehen und diese auch mal üben, wenn Ihr wollt, aber wer eine Verletzung hat, die ihn/sie beim Fahren behindert, sollte die Verletzung besser erstmal auskurieren. 
Grundsätzlich fahre ich mit Euch nichts, was Ihr nicht könnt oder wollt und es muss auch niemand Angst haben oder fürchten, sich zu blamieren. Ich will Euch ja morgen nicht ausbilden, sondern ne entspannte Tour fahren und Euch ein paar Trails zeigen.
Doubles springen machen wir ein anderes Mal


----------



## Garam (31. März 2017)

Hi Unplugged,
cool, dass ihr mal wieder 'ne Tour anbietet. Schließe mich in der Anfängergruppe gerne an.
Bis morgen am Waldkater


----------



## pgsd (1. April 2017)

Erster! [emoji23] wem bin ich jetzt den Kabelbinder schuldig?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## damianfromhell (1. April 2017)

Musste heute leider arbeiten


----------



## Garam (1. April 2017)

An dieser Stelle noch mal meinen Dank an die Guides, was 'ne coole Tour. Habe auf dem Mönckeberg zum ersten mal die beiden Steilabfahrten geschafft(jedenfalls beim zweiten Versuch). In der Gruppe traut man sich dann doch mehr, als wenn man alleine unterwegs ist. Farnweg ging zum Schluß doch leicht über meine Kräfte - bin nur noch irgendwie runtergerumpelt. 

Will euer Engagement gerne unterstützen und bin eingetreten.


----------



## demlak (1. April 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Musste heute leider arbeiten


dito =(


----------



## Unplugged (1. April 2017)

Garam, fand ich richtig cool, dass Du nochmal hoch bist und die Stelle ein zweites Mal gefahren bist! Wir haben da intern in der Gruppe auch so 'ne Art ungeschriebene Regel: bei jeder Tour was Neues fahren/springen  Haste also auch  Tja, dann herzlich willkommen bei den Deisterfreunden!
Pgsd den Kabelbinder darfst Du als Andenken behalten 

War cool heute, ich lass mir demnächst mal nen neuen Termin einfallen!


----------



## Conjo (2. April 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> dito =(


Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischi23 (3. April 2017)

Wollte mich auch noch für die Tour bedanken. Trotz meines Sturz, hat es echt Laune gemacht und bin gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## Monolithic (2. Mai 2017)

*Verschenke* an Selbstabholer:

*RaceFace Flank Knie/Schienbeinschützer*

Sind diese hier (nicht mein Bild, nur zur Anschauung). Liegen seit Jahren unbenutzt herum und mussten nie einen richtigen Sturz abfangen. Mit dem beim Einschlag verhärtenden D30-Schaum im großen Pad. Größe M und von wenigen losen Nähten gut in Schuss.

Wer in Hannover und umzu gerade in den Sport einsteigt, noch nicht so genau weiß und günstige Ausstattung sucht: PM an mich.


----------



## demlak (2. Mai 2017)

pm kommt.. meine mitbewohnerin hat gerade angefangen


EDIT:
hat sich wohl erledigt.. M ist ein bisschen zu groß.. schade...


----------



## reflux (17. Mai 2017)

Will am Sonntag jemand mit mir aus Hannover zum Deister und zurück (was und wieviel wir da fahren ist mir egal)


----------



## silent_silver (18. Mai 2017)

Moin,

die Frühschicht fährt Sonntag wie immer um ca. 08:30Uhr auf dem Plateau des BB los


----------



## Martin31008 (1. Dezember 2019)

Ob es hier noch Mitleser gibt? Ich schau also heute so in die Heatmap von Strava, da seh ich in der Nähe von Devese (Hemmingen) mitten im Wald einen fetten roten Kreis, das heisst eine vielbefahrene Strecke. Also vorhin mal hingelatscht, da ist eine kleiner Rundkurs im Wald, mit mehreren Anlegern und recht Professionell gemachten Sprüngen, wer da wohl fährt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantastic (11. Dezember 2019)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Wie lang (km) sind denn so die Touren von Hannover (movement) aus?


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Dezember 2019)

Das hängt wesentlich vom Ziel ab...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Dezember 2019)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ob es hier noch Mitleser gibt? Ich schau also heute so in die Heatmap von Strava, da seh ich in der Nähe von Devese (Hemmingen) mitten im Wald einen fetten roten Kreis, das heisst eine vielbefahrene Strecke. Also vorhin mal hingelatscht, da ist eine kleiner Rundkurs im Wald, mit mehreren Anlegern und recht Professionell gemachten Sprüngen, wer da wohl fährt....



Im Wäldchen Bürgerholz rum ums Café Webstuhl?


----------



## Martin31008 (11. Dezember 2019)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Im Wäldchen Bürgerholz rum ums Café Webstuhl?


Nein im Hengstmannsbusch, das ist nördlich davon der Wald zwischen Ihmer Landstrasse und Loydbrunnenweg


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Dezember 2019)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Nein im Hengstmannsbusch, das ist nördlich davon der Wald zwischen Ihmer Landstrasse und Loydbrunnenweg


Sieht im STRAVA witzig aus.
Ich kenne das Waldstück von aussen, wäre aber nie darauf gekommen, da hin zu fahren.
Ich werde mir das mal für 2020 merken.


----------



## Martin31008 (13. Juli 2020)

Movement ist zu?


----------



## mpmarv (15. Juli 2020)

Kriztof und Wojciech bieten jetzt unter neuer Flagge Ihren tadellosen Fahrwerksservice an: https://www.federwerk.net - nach wie vor absolut empfehlenswert!



knubii schrieb:


> Seit längerem schon. Der Kerl ist wohl einfach plötzlich abgehauen, weil der richtig in der Miese war. Hatte auch noch Kundenaufträge und sowas.
> War aber auch zu erwarten. Schlechter Service, viel viel zu teuer und unfreundlich.



Tritt mal auf die Bremse. Wie kann man solchen Quatsch im Forum verbreiten.


----------



## knubii (15. Juli 2020)

Dann war das wohl evtl. ein falsches Gerücht das ich aufgeschnappt habe.
War aber trotzdem mit seinem Service nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Martin31008 (15. Juli 2020)

Ich fand den Laden gar nicht schlecht. Er hat jede Menge Klamotten gehabt (Auch die Deister Freunde Kollektion)  und auch den IXS Trail RS Helm in verschiedenen Ausführungen… Paar mal persönlich gesprochen, auch am Deister Rennen. und ja. Wartung? Ich hab jedes Jahr neue Räder ?


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Juli 2020)

knubii schrieb:


> Dann war das wohl evtl. ein falsches Gerücht das ich aufgeschnappt habe.
> War aber trotzdem mit seinem Service nicht zufrieden.


Wenn du mit dem Service unzufrieden warst, warum bist du nicht nochmal hingefahren und hast es angesprochen? Es kann ja mal vorkommen, dass man mit einer erbrachten Leistung nicht zufrieden ist. Gar nichts zu machen und dann sagen, dass der Service schlecht ist, ist wie ich finde auch nicht richtig. Fehler können ja immer mal passieren.



Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich fand den Laden gar nicht schlecht.


Ich war mit den Leistungen die sie erbracht auch immer zufrieden. Ich kann ebenfalls nichts negatives über den Laden sagen. Sie waren immer hilfsbereit, offenes nettes Klima und eine sehr lockere Atmosphäre.
Besser ging es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mpoint (25. Juli 2020)

Als Heimkehrer aus der Region, suche ich Leute in H-Vinnhorst und Umgebung. Jemand da ???


----------



## Monolithic (7. Dezember 2020)

Moin,

ich suche jemanden oder einen Laden in Hannover, der mir zwei Nabenendkappen auf 12mm aufbohren kann. Bei der Standbohrmaschine fehlt mir die Möglichkeit, das (runde) Werkstück zu befestigen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, oder gar selbst 'ne Drehbank?


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Dezember 2020)

Probiers mal bei Federwerk.


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (26. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn es jetzt nicht direkt MTB-spezifisch ist, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand einen Shop in Hannover empfehlen kann, der Postmount-Scheibenbremsaufnahmen nachfräsen kann? Also ein Laden, der ein Tool ala DT-5.2 von Parktool besitzt. Oder hat hier gar jemand selbst so ein Tool?
Im Speziellen geht es um die hintere Flatmount-Aufnahme an meinem Rennrad, aber das funktioniert mit soeinem Tool ja auch.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## demlak (6. August 2021)

aloha..
hat zufällig jemand mal leihweise so ein schaltaugen richtwerkzeug / Kontrolllehre?
Idealerweise in Döhren.. aber rest von hannover ginge natürlich auch.


----------



## tweetjay (27. September 2022)

Moin 😊 
Wollte mal Hallo aus Hannover sagen 
Hier ist ja schon lange nichts mehr passiert... 😊


----------



## FirstGeneration (27. September 2022)

Aus aktuellem Anlass - Crossrennen: Ihme Cross am 03.10.22 und 1.Lauf der Braunschweiger Panther Cross Serie am 1.10.22 in BS-Lehndorf. Bei den Hobby's kann auch mit dem MTB gestartet werden. 
Mitmachen oder sonst dabei sein....!!!


----------



## demlak (9. Dezember 2022)

Liebe Hannoveraner.. ich wurde gerade von einer Bekannten angeschrieben:



> Weihnachtswunscherfüllungshelfer gesucht: ein Flüchtlingskind, dass ich als Mentorin betreue, wünscht sich ganz dolle zu Weihnachten ein Fahrrad. Ich möchte diesen Wunsch gerne erfüllen.  Finde ich hier jemanden, der ein  Mädchenrad für eine 9jährige (135cm gross) abzugeben hat?
> 
> 
> P.S. Zweitwunsch ist übrigens ein Barbiehaus, also wer ein bisschen rosa Plastik aus seinem Kinderzimmer verbannen möchte



Hat hier jemand was übrig so in Rahmenhöhe 24"-26"?
Alternative wäre sonst ebay-kleinanzeigen..


----------

